# WiRNS 1.3.x



## rbolen70

1.3.1 Posted


Thanks to all who helped test and contribute...


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** Follow installation instructions at http://wirns.zapto.org. 


For changes see changelog.txt...


REQUIREMENTS:

- .NET Framework v1.1 or higher


INSTALLATION:

- Download the installer and run or unzip the zip file to a directory.

- Get an account on Zap2it (labs.zap2it.com) and use this certificate code: DQYN-JQ2N-IBUT

- Setup your Zap2it labs account (add all your lineups)

- Get a free account on Poopli ( http://www.poopli.com )


- Run StartWirns.bat

- enter info and follow directions when the "WiRNS Setup" box appears:


WiRNS IP: The IP address that WiRNS will bind to port 80 on your pc.

DNS Server: A DNS server that is accessible from your PC (usually your ISPs)

Username: The username you signed up to Zap2it with.

Password: The password you signed up to Zap2it with.

Send Guide Data to Poopli: Uncheck if you do not have a free account on Poopli.


- After you enter the info, click Save and a Hyperlink will appear. Verify input and click the Hyperlink to continue.


- Your Replays will be automatically discovered and your Zap2it lineups will be associated with each.

- After about 2-5 minutes, a dialog box will appear, click ok to continue.

- When web page pops up, edit each Replay and confirm the lineup(s).


- Update Channel guide at Administration -> Update Guide

- Go get a cup of coffee & check status by clicking on the Status Menu Item (@5-10 min)


- Wait for the update to finish, stop WiRNS and then either start the server or service.

- Reconfigure your replay to use a static IP, make the DNS1 and DNS2 your WiRNS IP

- Change the zip code on your replay to proxy through WiRNS ** Any zip will work, your custom lineup show up with "WiRNS"


* If you completely mess things up at any time, no worries.

-- Open up a command prompt and type the following:

-- regedit /d HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\\WiRNS

-- del c:\\wirns\\wirns.db (or where you have WiRNS installed)

-- Now you can start over with StartWiRNS.bat or start the service.


- Enjoy.


Ryan

a.k.a. rbolen70


----------



## lonetreejim

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*1.3.1 Posted*



Totally smooth install! Not a single hiccup (I don't do PPV). I'll take it for a spin tomorrow but for now I think I'll just sit here and admire it for a while.


Thanks Ryan and everyone else whose contributed.


ltj


----------



## RTK

install went smooth, everything working great except the WiRNS ReplayGuide. The list of recordings is missing a show and I still get "The page cannot be displayed..." message in the window when I try to download from RTV -> PC. Is there a way to clear the memory or programs in the WiRNS ReplayGuide list so that it looks for them again?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*install went smooth, everything working great except the WiRNS ReplayGuide. The list of recordings is missing a show and I still get "The page cannot be displayed..." message in the window when I try to download from RTV -> PC. Is there a way to clear the memory or programs in the WiRNS ReplayGuide list so that it looks for them again?*
Yeah. just delete *.guide & *.xml in the wirns directory...


Ryan


----------



## RTK

The WiRNS ReplayGuidle list is now correct however I still cannot download recorded shows to the PC. Why I get the "The page cannot be displayed There is a problem with the page..." error message in the window that opens I have no idea as everything else is working perfectly.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*The WiRNS ReplayGuidle list is now correct however I still cannot download recorded shows to the PC. Why I get the "The page cannot be displayed There is a problem with the page..." error message in the window that opens I have no idea as everything else is working perfectly.*
Do you get any errors in the log? What about if you run as an app, any errors then?


Ryan


----------



## RTK

no errors in the log. when you say run it as an app, do you mean the "start wirns application" icon in the window start menu that opens up a DOS box and runs the command line version? With the commandline version running, the WiRNS service monitor doesn't seem to recognize that WiRNS is running and configuration option is greyed out.


----------



## Bigjohns

does this fix the .9 issue where the service just 'goes to sleep'? looses the guide and stops listening to server requests?


John


----------



## RTK

Ryan,

Is it possible that the "The page cannot be displayed.." message I am seeing when clicking on a recording is somehow a Java issue?


I say that only as the address of one of the recordings is:


javascriptopUp('/manage/ManageReplayShow?showID=1107347997&replay=Office&replayIP=19 2.168.19.101')


FWIW, Java 1.5 is installed on my system.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.1 Posted


Ok. For the International characters to show up on your ReplayTV, you must delete your DB. If you don't mind waiting, just let it keep updating and it will fix itself.


****** Serial Control is an option on the Configure DataDirect page.


**** You must delete your database for RC2 and higher ****


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.



** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.1 2/7/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed text encoding to replay.

2. Database automatically restored if Guide Update fails.

3. Fixed Poopli updates.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## lonetreejim

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*1.3.1.1 Posted


Ok. ...you must delete your DB. If you don't mind waiting, just let it keep updating and it will fix itself.*
Ryan,


Usually I uninstall the old version, delete the WiRNS registry key and then install the new version but I take it from the text of your message that I don't need to do that. But, what do I do?


Should I just stop WiRNS and copy the contents of the zip file into my WiRNS subdirectory or should I install the msi file over-top of the existing installation?


Thanks,

ltj


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by lonetreejim_
*Ryan,


Usually I uninstall the old version, delete the WiRNS registry key and then install the new version but I take it from the text of your message that I don't need to do that. But, what do I do?


Should I just stop WiRNS and copy the contents of the zip file into my WiRNS subdirectory or should I install the msi file over-top of the existing installation?


Thanks,

ltj*
Just uninstall & install the new one..


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Odd little error msg I noticed today. Why do we bother with ReplayZone genre data anyway?


[2005-02-08 06:12:34] Processing guide information for: Sat Feb 19

[2005-02-08 06:15:21] Processing guide information for: Sun Feb 20

[2005-02-08 06:17:51] Processing guide information for: Mon Feb 21

[2005-02-08 06:20:13] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2005-02-08 06:20:14] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-08 06:20:14] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-02-08 06:20:29] Parsed 84/90 entries.

[2005-02-08 06:20:29] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Family Room

[2005-02-08 06:20:33] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2005-02-08 06:39:47] Done.

[2005-02-08 06:39:48] Vacuuming database

[2005-02-08 06:49:12] Refreshing plugin channel guide.

[2005-02-08 06:49:21] Loading ReplayZone genre data.


Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed-out.

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2005-02-08 08:57:29] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2005-02-08 08:57:29] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-08 08:57:29] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-02-08 08:57:39] Parsed 84/90 entries.

[2005-02-08 08:57:39] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Family Room

[2005-02-08 08:57:43] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2005-02-08 09:16:37] Done.


----------



## RTK

On the topic of Replay Zones, is it somehow possible to use WiRNS to create a custom Replay Zone? Sometimes I go into Zones and it finds nothing yet I know there should be shows meeting the search criteria.


----------



## scottmd1us

First time user here...........what IP address do I use? Do I use any internal one I want, does it have to be in or out of the DHCP server range? Anything special I need to "do" to the IP on the router side?


I just tried it using an IP that is outside of the DHCP server range, didn't do anything special on the router end (make a static IP, port forward or anything)........


didn't work, I got the "page can not be displayed" message and can't get to the "webpage"


----------



## RTK

scottmd1us:


have a look at the WiRNS installation page


----------



## scottmd1us

Well, actually I have.....the only info I can find about the IP address is this one line:


"WiRNS IP: The IP address that WiRNS will bind to port 80 on your pc."


Being a noob, I have no idea what that means and was hoping someone could provide an explanation.


----------



## lonetreejim

Quote:

_Originally posted by scottmd1us_
*...I have no idea what that means and was hoping someone could provide an explanation.*
scottmd1us,


You should assign the PC that is running WiRNS a static IP outside the range of your DHCP server. Enter that IP when asked for the WiRNS IP address.


Since WiRNS binds to port 80 make sure no other programs are using that port. FOr instance, you can't run IIS or any other web server from the computer running WiRNS.


Good luck.


ltj


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by scottmd1us_
*"WiRNS IP: The IP address that WiRNS will bind to port 80 on your pc."
*
WiRNS will go with whatever IP address is being used by your NIC. The only time this would cause a problem is if you're running something else that wants port 80, like DVArchive. To run both WiRNS and DVArchive on the same PC, you'd need to manually assign a second IP address to your NIC and tell either WiRNS or DVArchive to use that second IP address.


----------



## DaveFL

First of all.. thanks for WIRNS and keep up the good work!


Here's my RTV channel lineup:


2-99 Analog Cable


100-988 DISH


Since no channels overlap, my RTV doesn't offset any channel numbers.


Is there a way to tell WIRNS to do the same?


I'm using the latest version of WIRNS... 1.3.1.1


----------



## scottmd1us

Thank you for the IP help. I am sure saying "WiRNS IP: The IP address that WiRNS will bind to port 80 on your pc." means soemthing to a techie....


But, saying "set the WiRNS IP to the same as your computer was much much much (did I mention much) easier to understand for a newbie.....


So, thank you.


I got it up and running.......downloaded the guide and all.........changed my Replay (one of them) successfuly and got the WiRNS Gudie to show up as my channel guide...........but, in the config, I can't see much....I click on "see replay guide" or "to do list" and nothing happens..........well, the screen reloads but nothing new ever comes up........am I missing something?


----------



## Sean_S

Ryan,


Just wanted to say THANKS!


I think you've got it pretty well perfected. PPV working, international characters showing up correctly, automatic guide update. Great program.


Sean


----------



## Sean_S

FYI: Norton Systemworks 2005 prevents automatic detection of Replays on my system even if I allow WiRNS as an exception.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*On the topic of Replay Zones, is it somehow possible to use WiRNS to create a custom Replay Zone? Sometimes I go into Zones and it finds nothing yet I know there should be shows meeting the search criteria.*
Did you install the NoReplayZones plugin?


----------



## ppauly

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sean_S_
*Ryan,


Just wanted to say THANKS!


I think you've got it pretty well perfected. PPV working, international characters showing up correctly, automatic guide update. Great program.


Sean*
How do you get the Dish PPV working, I'm still having problems of it listing titles. Just says PPV.


THanks,

ppauly


----------



## RTK

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Did you install the NoReplayZones plugin?*
I did the default install of WiRNS.


----------



## RTK

Quote:

_Originally posted by ppauly_
*How do you get the Dish PPV working, I'm still having problems of it listing titles. Just says PPV.


THanks,

ppauly*
you have to install or configure the PPV driver in the WiRNS configuration screen.


you have to select "WiRNS" as the DBS provider in your ReplayTV setup menu.


----------



## cliffcor

Still seeing the time out error.


[2005-02-10 06:27:42] Processing guide information for: Wed Feb 23

[2005-02-10 06:32:05] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2005-02-10 06:32:05] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-10 06:32:05] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-02-10 06:32:24] Parsed 72/77 entries.

[2005-02-10 06:32:24] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Family Room

[2005-02-10 06:32:29] Uploading ReplayGuide data to Poopli for: Family Room

[2005-02-10 06:32:32] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2005-02-10 06:50:39] Done.

[2005-02-10 06:50:40] Vacuuming database

[2005-02-10 07:00:47] Refreshing plugin channel guide.

[2005-02-10 07:00:59] Loading ReplayZone genre data.


Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed-out.

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()


----------



## Sean_S

Quote:

_Originally posted by ppauly_
*How do you get the Dish PPV working, I'm still having problems of it listing titles. Just says PPV.


THanks,

ppauly*
- Make sure channels 502-539 are selected on your Zap2It account.

- Install WiRNS following the procedure outlined on Ryan's page.

- After it brings up the configuration page verify your Replays are added; if not, add them.

- Go to the PPV configuration and choose Dish as the provider and enter your timezone.

- Do a manual guide update. If it errors, just stop WiRNS, restart and do another guide update.

- When it is finished updating, stop WiRNS and restart. You should have PPV info.


Personally, I use the command line version anytime I change configuration settings or do a manual guide update because it lets me see the progress, also it seems to work better. I then start the service after everything is set up.


Hope this helps.


Sean


----------



## ppauly

"- Go to the PPV configuration and choose Dish as the provider and enter your timezone."



Still confused ... I put



Driver: DISH Network

Provider: DISH Orlando

TimeZone: Eastern


Then Update.


I go back to PPV under Config it says...


Driver: DISH Network

Provider: None

TimeZone: Eastern


Why.. It's not keeping the info I put in.


Lost, Please Help!


----------



## sudhs

Ryan and l8er..


No progress yet. This new version has given me so many probs. No guide update. Database lcokup probs. Till now i.e till 1.3.1 all was going well and nothing's wrkin now. Forget about the guide, it gives me a no page found error when I try to update the PPVs. I'll post the log in my next post. I've done everything from restart, uninstall and god know what alll.. but no luck yet. Here's the log


2005-02-10 23:30:29] Guide update manually initiated.


[2005-02-10 23:30:29] Backing up database to: E:\\WiRNS\\wirns.db.bak


[2005-02-10 23:30:29] Purging old guide information


[2005-02-10 23:30:31] Guide update problems. Restoring database from: E:\\WiRNS\\wirns.db.bak


Later on when I try to update the guide it throws an excpetion saying database is locked. Now 'coz of this build, none of my prev. ones are working. I uninstalled wirns, removed each entry in the registry, restarted it, checked registry for any "wirns" entry. None found. Only then did I reinstall it, but still gives me problems. I also noticed that it DOES NOT build the same number of registry entries as it used to earlier. Earlier there used to be 5 entries ppv, config, replays, lineups and plusgin. But now it only makes config, plusgins and linesups OR replays which makes it a count of just 3 entries. I'm thinking on the lines of registry problems now. Some more log..


[2005-02-11 00:22:28] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2005-02-11 00:22:28] ******************************************

[2005-02-11 00:22:28] WiRNS v1.3.0 build 9 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-02-11 00:22:28] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeTho

mpson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers o

ut there.

[2005-02-11 00:22:28] Initializing.

[2005-02-11 00:22:28] Loading configuration

[2005-02-11 00:22:28] Starting WiRNS

[2005-02-11 00:22:28] Detected configuration settings. Starting Replay Emulatio

n server on: 192.168.1.150

[2005-02-11 00:22:28] Loading server plugins.

[2005-02-11 00:22:28] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-02-11 00:22:30] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.1.1858.17152) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:30] Plugin: GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.1858.17152) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:30] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Lomdi(192.168.1.10)

[2005-02-11 00:22:35] GuideServer: System.ArgumentException: Source array was no

t long enough. Check srcIndex and length, and the array's lower bounds.

at System.Array.Copy(Array sourceArray, Int32 sourceIndex, Array destinationA

rray, Int32 destinationIndex, Int32 length)

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayType.Load5000FileGuide(String guideFile)

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayType.LoadGuide()

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayType..ctor(String name, String ip, Int32 type, String c

olor, String input1, String input2, String input3, String serial)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin..ctor()

[2005-02-11 00:22:35] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1858.23415) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:35] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.1858.17152) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:35] Plugin: IVSProvider.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-02-11 00:22:35] Plugin: NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.1858.17153) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:35] Plugin: NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.1858.17153) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:35] Plugin: NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1858.17153) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1858.17152) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1858.22230) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.1858.17152) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.1858.21585) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Loading server plugins.

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1858.22230) loaded.

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] [DNS] Started DNS Proxy Server

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] **************************************

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Local time: 2/11/2005 12:22:36 AM

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Precision: 8.83423532389192E+74 ms

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Reference ID: time.nist.gov (192.43.244.18)

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Root Dispersion: 112.899780273438 ms

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Round Trip Delay: 71 ms

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Local Clock Offset: 18 ms)

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] **************************************

[2005-02-11 00:22:36] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests


** Please note the exception for the guideserver.dll


regards,

sudhs


----------



## sudhs

Got fed up at night. Installed WiRNS one last time, no update. Left it running. In the morning stopped it, restart in app mode, set guide update. Once guide update finished restarted in server mode and updated guide. Added PPV and this time no probs. Updated guide once again. All went fine. So after a whole lot of hits and trials, it seems to be working.


All's well that end well.


----------



## cliffcor

Error noticed in log


[2005-02-11 07:27:02] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-11 07:27:03] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-02-11 07:27:06] Done.

[2005-02-11 07:27:06] Vacuuming database

[2005-02-11 07:27:06] Refreshing plugin channel guide.

[2005-02-11 07:27:06] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[PLUGIN] ChannelGuideProvider Exception: Object reference not set to an instance

of an object. at WiRNS.CGProvider.LoadGenreData()

at WiRNS.CGProvider.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)


Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: The remote server returned an erro

r: (500) Internal Server Error.

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.CheckFinalStatus()

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2005-02-11 07:27:09] Parsed 71/76 entries.


----------



## Sean_S

suds,


Yeah I noticed that it takes a few attempts, but it will get there.


ppauly,


Pay attention to the PPV screen when you go back. Above the fields it should indiacate that you have a PPV driver installed with the option to delete it...if you have saved it to begin with. You see, the program allows you to add more the one PPV driver.


Keep trying guide updates. It should get there. Again, use the command line version, "StartWiRNS.bat". If you get database lockup errors, just close the command window and relaunch StartWiRNS.bat and do another update.


Sean


----------



## ppauly

Sean,

You the man...

It locked up about 3 times, finally the third time no errors and I now have PPV.

Now that I'm on a roll, what about the PPV's at the 455-472 channel range?

Anyway to get those?


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.2 Posted


Toyz for the weekend...


****** Serial Control is an option on the Configure DataDirect page.


**** You must delete your database for RC2 and higher ****


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.2 2/11/2005

WiRNS

1. Manual Recordings in ToDo.

2. Fixed exception message in log.

3. Fixed Guide Timer not reinitializing after an update.

4. Fixed Poopli updates.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## cliffcor

Weekend Toys are always appreciated!

Thanks for the continuing good works!

Cliff


----------



## cliffcor

Time Out Exception:


[2005-02-11 15:24:41] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2005-02-11 15:30:59] [DNS] Using file: C:\\WIRNS\\Plugins\\IVSProvider.hosts

[2005-02-11 15:30:59] [DNS] Returning 192.168.0.159 for rddns-production.replayt

v.net to 192.168.0.170

[2005-02-11 15:31:01] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider received an update request from ISN 0

0055-09166-64665

[2005-02-11 15:43:03] Done.

[2005-02-11 15:43:04] Vacuuming database

[2005-02-11 15:54:34] Refreshing plugin channel guide.

[2005-02-11 15:54:39] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-02-11 15:54:48] Loading Channel Guide data.


Unhandled Exception: System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed-out.

at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()



Also, I'm not seeing manual recordingsin my todo. Need to erase the DB and start over? I'm using a 4500 series.

Cliff


----------



## cliffcor

Todo Rebuild seems to take a really unusually long time to complete. FYI

Cliff


----------



## sixt7gt350

I can't seem to get channels remapped. My current provider has added Comedy Central, but TMS hasn't been changed to show it. (I requested, but my provider has a very small subscriber base and it probably won't happen for a while.)


My current provider has it on channel 54. I'm pulling guide data for Comedy Central on channel 50 from another service provider and trying to remap using WiRNS. I've set the other provider as lineup 2 (offset 1000) in WiRNS.

Shouldn't I see the remap in the WiRNS guide data? I don't. It still shows as 1050, not 54.


My remapchan.csv contents:


1050,COMEDY,54,COMEDY




I've confirmed that my Replay is looking at WiRNS as the source of its guide data. (and also confirmed that SHOWGUARD worked!!!)


Is this a noob mistake or is something else afoot?


Thanks.


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

My remapchan.csv contents:

1050,COMEDY,54,COMEDY
Make sure the first two fields, are the channel number and name exactly as it will arrive from the Zap2It Data direct. That's when the remap takes place. Also, remove the COMEDY from the incorrect lineup.


----------



## sudhs

For some reason WiRNS server is doing a netconnect every 2 hrs or so. I'm guessing that it's WiRNS 'coz I've not initiated any manual net connect. The guide has been set to update at 22:00 hrs. Here's a log since morning. I've removed the duplicate lines..


2005-02-12 07:27:39] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2005-02-12 07:27:39] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-12 07:27:39] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: LOMDI(192.168.1.10)

[2005-02-12 07:27:44] Parsed 6/6 entries.

[2005-02-12 07:27:45] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: LOMDI

[2005-02-12 07:27:45] Uploading ReplayGuide data to Poopli for: LOMDI

[2005-02-12 07:27:45] Building ToDo List for: LOMDI

[2005-02-12 07:27:49] Done.

[2005-02-12 08:05:08] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for production.replaytv.net to 192.168.1.10

[2005-02-12 08:05:10] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for ntp-production.replaytv.net to 192.168..10

[2005-02-12 08:05:10] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 08:05:10] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 08:05:10] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 08:05:10] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 08:05:10] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 08:05:13] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands initialized.

[2005-02-12 08:05:13] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands using shellcmds from file.

[2005-02-12 08:05:26] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.

[2005-02-12 08:05:27] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.

[2005-02-12 08:06:04] [PLUGIN] NoSoftwareUpdate initialized.

[2005-02-12 08:06:05] [PLUGIN] NoReplayZones initialized.

[2005-02-12 08:06:11] [PLUGIN] NoReplayZones initialized.

.

[2005-02-12 08:06:11] [PLUGIN] NoReplayZones initialized.

[2005-02-12 08:06:20] [PLUGIN] NoPhoneNumbers initialized.

[2005-02-12 11:27:39] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2005-02-12 11:27:39] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-12 11:27:40] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: LOMDI(192.168.1.10)

[2005-02-12 11:27:47] Parsed 15/15 entries.

[2005-02-12 11:27:48] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: LOMDI

[2005-02-12 11:27:52] Uploading ReplayGuide data to Poopli for: LOMDI

[2005-02-12 11:27:52] Building ToDo List for: LOMDI

[2005-02-12 11:28:28] Done.

[2005-02-12 12:30:47] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for production.replaytv.net to 192.168.1.10

[2005-02-12 12:30:50] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for ntp-production.replaytv.net to 192.168..10

[2005-02-12 12:30:50] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 12:30:50] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 12:30:50] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 12:30:50] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 12:30:50] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 12:30:55] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands initialized.

[2005-02-12 12:30:55] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands using shellcmds from file.

[2005-02-12 12:31:17] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.

[2005-02-12 12:31:19] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.

[2005-02-12 12:32:07] [PLUGIN] NoSoftwareUpdate initialized.

[2005-02-12 12:32:08] [PLUGIN] NoReplayZones initialized.

.

.

.

[2005-02-12 12:32:19] [PLUGIN] NoReplayZones initialized.

.

.

[2005-02-12 14:19:50] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for production.replaytv.net to 192.168.1.10

[2005-02-12 14:19:53] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for ntp-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.1.10

[2005-02-12 14:19:54] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-12 14:20:02] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands initialized.

[2005-02-12 14:20:02] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands using shellcmds from file.

[2005-02-12 14:20:30] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.

[2005-02-12 14:20:33] Hijacking headend request, because we serve it locally.

[2005-02-12 14:21:26] [PLUGIN] NoSoftwareUpdate initialized.

[2005-02-12 14:21:40] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for production.replaytv.net to 192.168.1.10

[2005-02-12 14:21:43] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for production-2.replaytv.net to 192.168.1.10

[2005-02-12 14:27:39] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for production.replaytv.net to 192.168.1.10

[2005-02-12 14:27:39] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.1.10

[2005-02-12 14:27:39] [DNS] Returning 192.168.1.150 for production-2.replaytv.net to 192.168.1.10


----------



## sixt7gt350

Which uses remapchan.csv?

Replay or WiRNS?

If WiRNS, shouldn't I see it already remapped when viewing listings?


I should also say that my native lineup doesn't include COMEDY. (so I didn't understand the comment about removing it)


I can make my new lineup as a combination of my current provider, plus adding in only the missing channel, right?


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*To run both WiRNS and DVArchive on the same PC, you'd need to manually assign a second IP address to your NIC and tell either WiRNS or DVArchive to use that second IP address.*
OK, I'm a dumbass. I probably could have had wirns running months ago, but I never realized this was necessary. I guess DVA was conflicting with Wirns.


anyhow, I figured out how easy it is to assign a second IP address to the NIC in XP. I set up wirns now and I'm dying to try it out remotely on Monday.


Can I just make a request that the above tip be added to the readme.txt file? I could have saved a lot of time and aggravation had I known earlier that I needed to keep DVA and Wirns on different IP addresses.


----------



## ppauly

Quote:

_Originally posted by ppauly_
*Sean,

You the man...

It locked up about 3 times, finally the third time no errors and I now have PPV.

Now that I'm on a roll, what about the PPV's at the 455-472 channel range?

Anyway to get those?*
Bump up.


----------



## sudhs

I seriously think there's some problem with the latest ver. of WiRNS. It's giving me the same database lockup (in app mode) and failure to backup database in server mode message, when trying to update the guide. This is the same thing that was happenning on other machine on which WiRNS was loaded and I tried to update it to the latest version. After a whole lot of juggling could I get it to work. Now that I have WiRNS on 2 other machines and tried to upgrade it, but it just won't work. Same lockup issues. Ryan, can you please check the database backup part of WiRNS whether it's designed to work as it should. All the 3 times I've had problems of databae lockup while trying to back it up, so it seems to be a problem in that particular step. I even tried to remove the prev. installation and wiped out any and/or all entires of WiRNS from my registry, but the lockup problem still exists.


regards,

sudhs


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.3 Posted


****** Serial Control is an option on the Configure DataDirect page.


**** You must delete your database for RC2 and higher ****


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.3 2/14/2005

WiRNS

1. AM/PM Date format on channel guide.

2. Fixed recurring flag when scheduling a show.

3. Fixed DB slowness (i.e. Building ToDo, Guide Refresh, etc...).

4. Synch'd Suzuki Genre with TMS.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## cliffcor

I'm not sure the ToDo building is much faster, still seems to take a while. I'm not seeing manual recordings, (i have a 4500).


It updates guide listings fine. So far no errors. Log below for relative times.

Cliff


[2005-02-14 15:05:04] Updating lineupmap for: Bell ExpressVu - Digital

[2005-02-14 15:05:06] Updating lineupmap for: 4DTV

[2005-02-14 15:06:34] Processing guide information for: Tue Feb 15

[2005-02-14 15:08:36] Processing guide information for: Wed Feb 16

[2005-02-14 15:10:39] Processing guide information for: Thu Feb 17

[2005-02-14 15:12:47] Processing guide information for: Fri Feb 18

[2005-02-14 15:14:53] Processing guide information for: Sat Feb 19

[2005-02-14 15:18:08] Processing guide information for: Sun Feb 20

[2005-02-14 15:20:15] Processing guide information for: Mon Feb 21

[2005-02-14 15:22:45] Processing guide information for: Tue Feb 22

[2005-02-14 15:24:53] Processing guide information for: Wed Feb 23

[2005-02-14 15:26:51] Processing guide information for: Thu Feb 24

[2005-02-14 15:28:49] Processing guide information for: Fri Feb 25

[2005-02-14 15:30:47] Processing guide information for: Sat Feb 26

[2005-02-14 15:33:19] Processing guide information for: Sun Feb 27

[2005-02-14 15:35:52] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2005-02-14 15:35:54] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-14 15:35:54] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-02-14 15:36:03] Parsed 69/74 entries.

[2005-02-14 15:36:03] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Family Room

[2005-02-14 15:36:04] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2005-02-14 15:51:49] Done.

[2005-02-14 15:51:50] Vacuuming database


----------



## cliffcor

Here is another log snippet. This is from the automatic refresh this morning. Again, no errors, just letting you see the event times.


[2005-02-15 05:00:03] Attempting to commence update at 5:00 AM

[2005-02-15 05:00:07] Backing up database to: C:\\WIRNS\\wirns.db.bak

[2005-02-15 05:00:16] Purging old guide information

[2005-02-15 05:04:02] Update Time: 2005-02-15 05:00:07

[2005-02-15 05:04:02] Updating guide information in the database.

[2005-02-15 05:04:02] Updating guide for Zap2it account: cliffcor

[2005-02-15 05:04:02] Processing guide information for: Tue Feb 15

[2005-02-15 05:05:09] Updating lineupmap for: Bell ExpressVu - Digital

[2005-02-15 05:05:10] Updating lineupmap for: 4DTV

[2005-02-15 05:07:09] Processing guide information for: Wed Feb 16

[2005-02-15 05:09:17] Processing guide information for: Thu Feb 17

[2005-02-15 05:11:26] Processing guide information for: Fri Feb 18

[2005-02-15 05:13:31] Processing guide information for: Sat Feb 19

[2005-02-15 05:15:32] Processing guide information for: Sun Feb 20

[2005-02-15 05:17:29] Processing guide information for: Mon Feb 21

[2005-02-15 05:19:27] Processing guide information for: Tue Feb 22

[2005-02-15 05:21:34] Processing guide information for: Wed Feb 23

[2005-02-15 05:23:39] Processing guide information for: Thu Feb 24

[2005-02-15 05:25:38] Processing guide information for: Fri Feb 25

[2005-02-15 05:27:35] Processing guide information for: Sat Feb 26

[2005-02-15 05:29:18] Processing guide information for: Sun Feb 27

[2005-02-15 05:30:59] Processing guide information for: Mon Feb 28

[2005-02-15 05:31:23] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2005-02-15 05:31:23] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-15 05:31:23] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-02-15 05:31:31] Parsed 69/74 entries.

[2005-02-15 05:31:31] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Family Room

[2005-02-15 05:31:32] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2005-02-15 05:45:12] Done.

[2005-02-15 05:45:13] Vacuuming database

[2005-02-15 05:53:38] Loading/Refreshing Plugin Channel Guide Provider.

[2005-02-15 05:53:38] **************************************

[2005-02-15 05:53:38] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-02-15 05:53:38] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-02-15 05:53:38] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-02-15 05:53:38] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-15 05:55:50] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-02-15 05:55:50] Local time: 2/15/2005 5:55:50 AM

[2005-02-15 05:55:51] Precision: 1.76684706477838E+75 ms

[2005-02-15 05:55:51] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-02-15 05:55:51] Reference ID: nist1.symmetricom.com (69.25.96.13)

[2005-02-15 05:55:51] Root Dispersion: 133.255004882813 ms

[2005-02-15 05:55:51] Round Trip Delay: 51 ms

[2005-02-15 05:55:51] Local Clock Offset: 132642 ms)

[2005-02-15 05:55:51] **************************************

[2005-02-15 05:55:51] Collecting free memory

[2005-02-15 05:55:52] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-02-15 05:55:52] Configured to update guide at: 5:00 AM

[2005-02-15 05:55:59] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-02-15 05:58:15] Loaded/Refreshed Plugin Channel Guide Provider.


----------



## repnewbie

Hello. I had 0.7a running fine on one of my hacked boxes. The unit took a crash yesterday and when it came back up, i had to go through the zip code/initial connection to the mothership thing. Hours later, i discovered that i have now been reverted back to "440". I am now trying to re-enable CA and IVS. I decided to move up and completely deleted all the stuff i had from 0.7a. I downloaded 1.3 but i cant seem to get past the first step. I keep on getting the attached error when i click on the StartWirns.bat file. Any ideas what is going on? Thanks.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*I'm not sure the ToDo building is much faster, still seems to take a while. I'm not seeing manual recordings, (i have a 4500).


[2005-02-15 05:31:32] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2005-02-15 05:45:12] Done.*
Yikes... While I look at that.. Would you mind posting a 4k guide file for me? I want to make sure I get the manual recording thingy fixed.


Thanks!


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Ryan,


Here ar ethe files. Also, I'm getting "Network Errors" while attempting to receive an IVS show. All other connections to my network seem to be fine.


Cliff

 

rtv_4500_guide.zip 25.0849609375k . file


----------



## Bigjohns

It's working great. I love how fast SHOW SEARCH is now that I only have 190 channels in my guide!!


BUT --


It's not showing shows in the TO DO that are really and truely scheduled to record. Tonight, for example, no 'dots' on joey or will and grace... but both are showing 'dots' on the RTV and have been scheduled to record for quite some time.


ALSO - is Repeat/rerun flag working now??


John


----------



## cliffcor

(Thanks for mention the above)


I'm seeing, well not seeing, some set to record shows, that don't show on the ToDo. (You have my Guide). Look at Wednesday 8PM, 9PM on GTV_M. Those shows do not appear in the ToDo list, but do record weekly as they should.


(Edit to Add)


Anyone else beside me having trouble with IVS? I accepted a transfer from a known good user, but right away (really right away) I got the Network Errors, Please check your internet connection). Just me, or a current Wirns issue?


Cliff


----------



## sudhs

My input --> Same problem of failing while trying to backup the database. It works only for the initial replay detection but when trying to add the PPV or updating the guide, it fails. Specifically while updating the guide it fails while trying to backup the guide. If in app mode, it shows that the database is locked. I've tols time 'n again that there's def. some problem with the 1.3.x builds. All the prev. builds were working without such problems but this latest ones have all sorts of problem.


Also the ToDo list shows multiple entries.


No questions about your unmatched calibre but I just wanted you guys to know about all these probs.


Any suggestions


sudhs


----------



## rbolen70

sudhs.. U have the logs from the db lockups?


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*(Thanks for mention the above)


I'm seeing, well not seeing, some set to record shows, that don't show on the ToDo. (You have my Guide). Look at Wednesday 8PM, 9PM on GTV_M. Those shows do not appear in the ToDo list, but do record weekly as they should.


(Edit to Add)


Anyone else beside me having trouble with IVS? I accepted a transfer from a known good user, but right away (really right away) I got the Network Errors, Please check your internet connection). Just me, or a current Wirns issue?


Cliff*
I'm working on the guide stuff too.. but I haven't had problems with IVS. I've sent & recieved with no problems...


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*I'm working on the guide stuff too.. but I haven't had problems with IVS. I've sent & recieved with no problems...


Ryan*
I'll request another show and see what happens

Cliff


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*I'll request another show and see what happens

Cliff*
Another attempt to transfer a show is working fine. Looks like it wasn't Wirns, but some temp issue with IVS. Sorry to raise a yellow flag.


Cliff


----------



## Bigjohns

Using 1.3.1.3 - found this in my event log:


Application popup: WiRNS.exe - Common Language Runtime Debugging Services : Application has generated an exception that could not be handled.


Process id=0x7b0 (1968), Thread id=0x7b4 (1972).


Click OK to terminate the application.

Click CANCEL to debug the application.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.4 Posted


****** Serial Control is an option on the Configure DataDirect page.


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.4 2/18/2005

WiRNS

1. Manual recordings in ToDo are correct.

2. Added more ReplayZone Genre.

3. Duplicate Manual ToDo entries fixed.

4. All ReplayGuide shows show up now.

5. Introduced 1/2 second delay before backing up or restoring database.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*Ryan,


Here ar ethe files. Also, I'm getting "Network Errors" while attempting to receive an IVS show. All other connections to my network seem to be fine.


Cliff*
Cliff...


1.3.1.4 should fix everything. (crossing fingers). If you still have problems with the ReplayGuide or ToDo, please post a new guide file created with this latest WiRNS version.


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Ryan,


Do you perhaps have a limit of 2 days temp coded in this build on Guide Updates? Opps, closer reading of the log shows a guide pdate error. Let me restart with an empty guide.


Cliff


----------



## cliffcor

Deleted DB and Rebuilt from there

Performed a full download

Rebuild Replay/Todo


Replay Guide is incomplete

No Manual Recordings shown in Todo.


Attached is my guide file for examination.


Cliff

 

replay_4500.zip 26.5390625k . file


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*Deleted DB and Rebuilt from there

Performed a full download

Rebuild Replay/Todo


Replay Guide is incomplete

No Manual Recordings shown in Todo.


Attached is my guide file for examination.


Cliff*
Cliff.. If you get a chance.. Try this one to see if the manual recordings & todo work.


Ryan

 

wirns_cliffcor.zip 94.267578125k . file


----------



## rbolen70

To keep installer & zip files small and for ease of developer support.


****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access


----------



## Bigjohns

Auto guide updates do not seem to work...


----------



## rbolen70

Here's a little guide parser toy...


If you don't give it an IP or existing filename (from an existing wirns, poopli updater, or replaypc guide file), it'll tell you what to do.

An existing file must have the extension of .guide


Usage: wirnsgp ip

or

wirnsgp filename (i.e. "Family Room" - leave off the file extention of guide or dat)


For a description of the output, go To http://wirns.zapto.org and almost at the very bottom click on "Copy of Todd Larson's Twiki"

 

wirnsgp.zip 15.62890625k . file


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Cliff.. If you get a chance.. Try this one to see if the manual recordings & todo work.Ryan*
(Just got back from a long weekend)


The Todo Update seems to go into a loop. Log (part of!) Attached.


Thanks for looking into it.


Cliff


[2005-02-22 18:33:04] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-02-22 18:35:29] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-22 18:35:29] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-02-22 18:35:36] Parsed 76/81 entries.

[2005-02-22 18:35:37] Checking Manual Recordings.

[2005-02-22 18:35:37] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Family Room

[2005-02-22 18:35:38] Added 104 ReplayGuide shows to the database.

[2005-02-22 18:35:38] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2005-02-22 18:35:51] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 11/26 11/26/2004 11:32:00 AM

[2005-02-22 18:35:51] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 11/26 11/26/2004 11:58:00 AM

[2005-02-22 18:35:51] ToDo Checking: Recording Sat 11/27 11/27/2004 3:31:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:35:53] ToDo Checking: Recording Thu 12/23 12/23/2004 1:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:35:59] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 7:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:00] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 10:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:00] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 8:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:00] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 6:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:01] ToDo Checking: Recording Sat 2/5 2/5/2005 12:30:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:01] ToDo Checking: Recording Sat 2/5 2/5/2005 7:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:13] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 11/26 11/26/2004 11:32:00 AM

[2005-02-22 18:36:13] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 11/26 11/26/2004 11:58:00 AM

[2005-02-22 18:36:13] ToDo Checking: Recording Sat 11/27 11/27/2004 3:31:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:15] ToDo Checking: Recording Thu 12/23 12/23/2004 1:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:21] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 7:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:21] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 10:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:21] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 8:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:21] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 6:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:22] ToDo Checking: Recording Sat 2/5 2/5/2005 12:30:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:22] ToDo Checking: Recording Sat 2/5 2/5/2005 7:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:34] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 11/26 11/26/2004 11:32:00 AM

[2005-02-22 18:36:34] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 11/26 11/26/2004 11:58:00 AM

[2005-02-22 18:36:34] ToDo Checking: Recording Sat 11/27 11/27/2004 3:31:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:36] ToDo Checking: Recording Thu 12/23 12/23/2004 1:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:42] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 7:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:42] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 10:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:42] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 8:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:42] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 1/21 1/21/2005 6:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:44] ToDo Checking: Recording Sat 2/5 2/5/2005 12:30:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:44] ToDo Checking: Recording Sat 2/5 2/5/2005 7:00:00 PM

[2005-02-22 18:36:57] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 11/26 11/26/2004 11:32:00 AM


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*(Just got back from a long weekend)


The Todo Update seems to go into a loop. Log (part of!) Attached.


Thanks for looking into it.


Cliff


[2005-02-22 18:33:04] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-02-22 18:35:29] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-02-22 18:35:29] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-02-22 18:35:36] Parsed 76/81 entries.

[2005-02-22 18:35:37] Checking Manual Recordings.

[2005-02-22 18:35:37] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Family Room

[2005-02-22 18:35:38] Added 104 ReplayGuide shows to the database.

[2005-02-22 18:35:38] Building ToDo List for: Family Room

[2005-02-22 18:35:51] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 11/26 11/26/2004 11:32:00 AM

[2005-02-22 18:35:51] ToDo Checking: Recording Fri 11/26 11/26/2004 11:58:00 AM
*
You should see the programs 12 or 13 times.. It's just checking them...


Other than my forgetting to remove the log statement, how is it working?


Ryan


----------



## RTK

1.3.1.4 (and prior versions) not sure if this is normal but here goes:


If I schedule a recording with WiRNS, the recorded show appears in the WiRNS ReplayGuide list and I can download the recording to my PC.


If I schedule a recording from the ReplayTV, the recording appears in the WiRNS ReplayGuilde list however when I click on the title, the little windows that opens up displays "The page cannot be found..." message.


Any thoughts?


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*You should see the programs 12 or 13 times.. It's just checking them...


Other than my forgetting to remove the log statement, how is it working?


Ryan*
Well I killed it the previous time when it had gone through 16 + repeated log cycles. I'm letting it run longer now just to see if there is an end to the looping/ Im about 40 minutes and 38 cycles deep as of now. I'll let it jun just a bit longer before I revert to the last release so it doesn't continue overnight.


(Edit)


I let it run about an hour and killed the ToDo rebuild.


Cliff


----------



## Bigjohns

so how did it go?


----------



## antjenkins

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*1.3.1.4 Posted*
I luvs da WiRNS, but...


I did a clean install of the 1.3.1.4 MSI, and copied over my plugins (I forgot to copy over GetShellCommands.dll) and associated files to the new install (shellcmds, ivsprovider.conf, microdns.dll). When I ran it last night, the IVSProvider plugin wasn't working. IVSProvider lists as loaded in the log, but it never lists as initialized, and no proxy calls for that plugin shows up.


When I saw that the GetShellCommands plugin wasn't there, I copied it over, too, then reran the connect this morning, but it didn't work, either. Again, it never shows the initialized message in the log.


I'm guessing the NoSoftwareUpdate plugin worked, though it never displays a proxy message either (either way, neither of my Replays updated their software, though that might have been luck).


When I ran my previous installation (1.1.2) from startwirns.bat, everything worked as it should.


The log (for 1.3.1.4) is attached.

 

wirns_log-2005-02-22.txt 30.55859375k . file


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by antjenkins_
*I luvs da WiRNS, but...


I did a clean install of the 1.3.1.4 MSI, and copied over my plugins (I forgot to copy over GetShellCommands.dll) and associated files to the new install (shellcmds, ivsprovider.conf, microdns.dll). When I ran it last night, the IVSProvider plugin wasn't working. IVSProvider lists as loaded in the log, but it never lists as initialized, and no proxy calls for that plugin shows up.


When I saw that the GetShellCommands plugin wasn't there, I copied it over, too, then reran the connect this morning, but it didn't work, either. Again, it never shows the initialized message in the log.


I'm guessing the NoSoftwareUpdate plugin worked, though it never displays a proxy message either (either way, neither of my Replays updated their software, though that might have been luck).


When I ran my previous installation (1.1.2) from startwirns.bat, everything worked as it should.


The log (for 1.3.1.4) is attached.*
Make sure that you use all of the new plugins. Do a custom install. The old plugins won't work with the new WiRNS.


----------



## superjfly

Ok I am trying to install WiRNs for the first time, following the directions one at a time and I can't get anything to happen when I double click the StartWirns.bat file. I get a pop-up that says to run, I do that and it disappears.


I tried going to 127.0.0.1:8923 and it says the page is invalid.


Please help.


Superjfly


----------



## Zadkiel

-= WiRNS 1.3.1.4 =-


I have only setup 4 PPV channels on the DISH network in my DD lineup.

When running without the PPV option turned on, I only see the 4 channels with a "PPV" description.

As soon as I turn on the PPV and refresh the guide, I receive ALL the PPV channels in the guide. Of course I cannot tune to these and I cannot seem to get rid of them.


I'm running a pansat 2500a with a single dish pointing at 119. Hence the lack of PPV channels available.


Any ideas?


----------



## waynethedvrguy

Quote:

_Originally posted by superjfly_
*Ok I am trying to install WiRNs for the first time, following the directions one at a time and I can't get anything to happen when I double click the StartWirns.bat file. I get a pop-up that says to run, I do that and it disappears.


I tried going to 127.0.0.1:8923 and it says the page is invalid.


Please help.


Superjfly*
Superfly:


Watch you WiRNS Monitor and when you see the green light, hit refresh. You should be all set from that point.


Regards,


Wayne


----------



## waynethedvrguy

Quote:

_Originally posted by Zadkiel_
*-= WiRNS 1.3.1.4 =-


I have only setup 4 PPV channels on the DISH network in my DD lineup.

When running without the PPV option turned on, I only see the 4 channels with a "PPV" description.

As soon as I turn on the PPV and refresh the guide, I receive ALL the PPV channels in the guide. Of course I cannot tune to these and I cannot seem to get rid of them.


I'm running a pansat 2500a with a single dish pointing at 119. Hence the lack of PPV channels available.


Any ideas?*
Zad:


Go into your satellite receiver's setup and play with the favorites or the channel locks to eliminate the unwanted ppv channnels. Also, go into the RTV's setup and remove the channels, too.


DD adds new channels all the time and they will automatically show up in the RTV guide. From time to time you need to go in and clean them up. Foreign language and music channels are the ones that keep changing. Recently, there were some changes to DishPPV 500-540.




Regards,


Wayne


----------



## superjfly

Where is the monitor? I was under the impression that a dialog? box was supposed to pop up where I enter IP addresses?


Do I need anything else running at the time?


Superjfly


----------



## sudhs

Superjfly,


Start-->Programs-->Wirns-->WiRNS Monitor


Click on it and the monitor gonna reside in the bottom right hand side of teh screen in the system tray. Right click on it to start/stop it. Once started (takes approx 2-3 mins) the Configuration and Channel guide options will be enabled. Click on Configuration and it'll take you to the config page which is the same IP that you are using i.e 127.0.0.1:xxx and the same confgn. page can also be reached by http:// i.e http://192.168.1.150 . Make sure that you give some time between the Stop and Start of wirns or else it's gonna give you exceptions.


----------



## superjfly

Ok, I think you guys are a little ahead of me in steps. Don't I need to install the program for it to reside in the program menu? It won't install for me. This is where I am at:


â€¢ I go to wirns.zapto.org

â€¢ Click on WiRNS.1.3.1.4.zip 18-Feb-2005 14:55 951k

â€¢ Click open, unzip it to a folder.

â€¢ Double Click on Startwirns.bat and an error comes up:

â€œWiRNS.exe â€“ Common Language Runtime Debugging Servicesâ€ â€œApplication has generated an exception that could not be handled.â€


The same thing happens when I click on the Wirns icon (Wirns.exe).


I am probably missing something very simpleâ€¦


----------



## repnewbie

I was getting the same error on my XP and W2K machines when trying to install V 1.3.1.3. I solved it by going through different versions until i found one that worked. I think it was V 1.2.84 (or something similar) that worked for me. I then uninstalled it and tried 1.3.1.4 and it has been working like a champ.


----------



## Sean_S

superfly,


User the .msi file to install. Otherwise, it will not be registered in Windows to run as a service.


Sean


----------



## rbolen70

is .Net installed?


----------



## superjfly

Yes .Net is installed.


I did what Sean_S suggested, using the .msi file and it installed. I started the service and the dialog box popped up.


Thanks for the help so far, I am sure I'll have more questions.


Superjfly


----------



## superjfly

How do i know what IP address WiRNS needs? My computers is 192.168.0.1, the Replays is 192.168.0.3.


Do i just make one up like 192.168.0.7?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by superjfly_
*How do i know what IP address WiRNS needs? My computers is 192.168.0.1, the Replays is 192.168.0.3.


Do i just make one up like 192.168.0.7?*
You would use 192.168.0.1 for WiRNS.


Ryan


----------



## Zadkiel

Quote:

_Originally posted by waynethedvrguy_
*Zad:


Go into your satellite receiver's setup and play with the favorites or the channel locks to eliminate the unwanted ppv channnels. Also, go into the RTV's setup and remove the channels, too.


DD adds new channels all the time and they will automatically show up in the RTV guide. From time to time you need to go in and clean them up. Foreign language and music channels are the ones that keep changing. Recently, there were some changes to DishPPV 500-540.


Regards,


Wayne*
Accord to cj2, when the PPV listings are active, the standard rules do not apply. DD channel selections are ignored for PPV. (see below)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cj2 on planetreplay_
*Yeah, I made a change to the PPV Dishparser to go and grab everything. It was a lot faster that way because it took less bandwidth over the network. If you want to block those channels that you can't get, you could always go into the setup menu of your Replay box and remove those channels. That's what I do to tune those channels out*
Quote:

_Originally posted by Zadkiel on planetreplay_
*Thanks for the reply.

Would it be possible to have an option (Fast retrieval or DD matched retrieval)? (I know WiRNS would have to allow for these options too).

Or maybe WiRNS can run an additional filter against the DD lineup?

It's just that the whole family uses the WiRNS TV guide (browser) to review programming and record shows. Also, I plan to setup 2-3 more units.

So the least amount of maintenance would be great.*
Quote:

_Originally posted by cj2 on planetreplay_
*I think that is feasible. I would have to look at the how WiRNS gets which channels to look for and filter out the unwanted ones. I'm pretty busy for the next couple of months so it won't happen anytime soon. It's probably a simple change, but I'm not sure. I welcome others to look at the code to make changes as well.*
Can anyone else look into this please?

It just may need a post PPV filter in WiRNS..


----------



## superjfly

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*You would use 192.168.0.1 for WiRNS.


Ryan*
Finally! I got it to work, Replay had VOOM listed as an option for channel guides. Shouldn't I be seeing all the local options like 10-1, 10-2, 10-3, etc? or just 10?


Also, do I need to keep the program running in order to use Poopli?


Thanks for all the help!


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.5 Posted


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.5 2/25/2005

WiRNS

1. Select A/V source for recordings.

2. Recieved shows in ReplayGuide, but not uploaded to Poopli.

3. Production Crew included in guide data for ReplayTV.

4. Web page log viewer fixed.

5. Dish PPV only shows/serves channels selected on Zap2it.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## Zadkiel

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*1.3.1.5 Posted

5. Dish PPV only shows/serves channels selected on Zap2it.*
You da man!!!! wohoo!!!

Thank you....


----------



## sudhs

Hey.. the log now has a diff. font and less spacing I believe. Good job Ryan. Saves some space. Probably one this you might wanna look fwd is to limit the log size and set it as a user dependent parameter. Many users might not wanna see a whole big log but just say approx 30K size of it, and that would include me .. hehehe.. ;-)))..


I'm still getting duplicate listing for my To Do list. No matter whatever ver. of WiRNS I install, I get duplicate listing of the To Do list. Any idea why ? Here's my ToDo list.


611 Astitva...Ek Prem Kahani 8:30 PM Sun February 27

611 Astitva...Ek Prem Kahani 8:30 PM Sun February 27

611 Astitva...Ek Prem Kahani 8:30 PM Mon February 28

611 Astitva...Ek Prem Kahani 8:30 PM Mon February 28

614 Kusum 9:00 PM Mon February 28

614 Kusum 9:00 PM Mon February 28

614 Jassi Jaisi Koi Nahin 9:30 PM Mon February 28

614 Jassi Jaisi Koi Nahin 9:30 PM Mon February 28

614 Ye Meri Life Hai 10:00 PM Mon February 28

614 Ye Meri Life Hai 10:00 PM Mon February 28


----------



## rbolen70

If you have a problem with the ReplayGuide, you'll need this fix.

 

wirns.1.3.1.5.replayguidefix.zip 94.0498046875k . file


----------



## thepit

Using WiRNS 1.3.1.5, a 4DTV box, and a ReplayTV 5080


After a few small struggles, I managed to get the ReplayTV talking to my PC running WiRNS. I get to the point where I can select the 4DTV tuner for input 1 and the IR Blaster successfully turns the ReplayTV on and off, and my Zap2it.com account shows the right listings. However, the only channel that shows up in the guide on the ReplayTV or in the guide at _my_PC_address_ /manage/GuideServer is "0 GSN." I've gone through the configuration process multiple times (changing the zip code to force the replay TV to re-download the channel lineup, for example), but I keep getting the same results.


Oddly, if I search for shows using the web interface by title I get results from the full channel lineup.


I didn't see anything exactly like my problem in this thread or on this forum.


Based on the symptom, I'm thinking the problem is with how I have WiRNS installed or configured, but I'm not sure what to try next.


Any suggestions?


----------



## cliffcor

What you need to do is use the rempapchan.csv file they should be one with a sample extension in your Wirns directory. That file is needed to translate the sat-transponder to a pure numeric that the Replay can understand.


Let me know if you need more help. I also use a 4DTV.

Cliff


----------



## thepit

Cliff, thanks for the quick response.


I copied the rempapchan.csv.sample to rempapchan.csv in my c:\\WIRNS directory, but still have the same problem.


How do I get WiRNS to read the file and use it? I tried deleting the wirns.db file to force it to read it, but I still get just a single channel in my guide after I restart the server.


Thanks,


Brian


----------



## cliffcor

Ok, I'll review what I have.


On my Zap2it account, I have the 4DTV source picked and a bunch of channels selected. All of the channel id's are in the SSNNN (G1101) Format.


On the Wirns Setup, I have the 4DTV listing set up as a program source.


On the Replay I have the 4DTV (Wirns) Lineup set as my input 1 source.


My remapchan.csv (must be named that) has the channels from the 4DTV listing, and a channel number and name. Be sure you have all 4 columns. I'll paste a couple of my records below.


Wirns, if it finds the exact match with the channel ID, AND channel name will translate to the cols 3&4 number and name.


If you've double checked all of that, I'd consider a zones channel guide clear, a new zip code to read the sources and re-load from there. It does work, so something is amiss with your setup.


Cliff


#,,,

#All 4 fields required for accurate remapping.,,,

#FORMAT old_channel,,,

#IMPORTANT - the ReplayTV will automatically remap channels in the 8000-9000 range and may with others as well.,,,

#new_callsign can remain the same as old_callsign if you're sure there will be no other channel with that callsign.,,,

C3002,TLC,280,TLC

C3007,CSPAN,350,CSPAN

C3010,AS,243,AS

C3012,HISTORY,269,HIST

C3013,TWC,362,TWC


----------



## thepit

Quote:

It does work, so something is amiss with your setup.
Well, knowing that it works for somebody is half the battle 


Okay, so I tried selecting just a few channels and shortening the remapchan.csv file to only list those channels. (originally, I just renamed the remapchan.csv.sample file). Here is what my full remapchan.csv file looks like:

Quote:

#IMPORTANT - the ReplayTV will automatically remap channels in the 8000-9000 ran

ge and may with others as well.

#FORMAT old_channel,old_callsign,new_channel,new_callsign

#

G1100,HBO,3174,HBOR

G1102,HBOP,3175,HBOPR

G1103,HBO2,3176,HBO2R

G1105,HB2W,3177,HB2WR

G1106,HBOSIG,3178,HBOSIGR

G1108,HBOSIGP,3179,HBOSIGPR

G1109,HBOF,3180,HBOFR

G1111,HBOFP,3181,HBOFPR

G1112,HBOC,3182,HBOCR

G1114,HBOCP,3183,HBOCPR

G1115,HBOZ,3184,HBOZR

G1117,HBOZP,3185,HBOZPR

G1124,MAX,3186,MAXR

G1126,MAXP,3187,MAXPR



When I select *Administration|Update Guide* from the web interface, it still doesn't work correctly, but the single channel that ends up is MAXP, which is the last channel liseted in my remapchan.csv file. The single channel that I was getting before, GSN, was the last line listed in the original remapchan.csv file, so I'm sure the the remapchan.csv file is being read. It looks like only the last line is being read, and that it's being read incorrectly.


Is there something in the syntax that I'm missing? It looks like your example as near as I can tell, but sometimes after you stare at these things for a while it becomes easy to miss things.


----------



## cliffcor

Just for grins, try 3 digit channel numbers. Don;t worry about the Wirns channel guide yet, just work to getting the channels accepted by the replay.


Cliff


----------



## thepit

Okay, tried the 3 digit channel numbers as shown below. When I change the zipcode on the Replay, I get a single channel again, although oddly it's a different channel than the one I get on the WiRNS web interface. The ReplayTV shows "0 HBO" (the first line of my remapchan.csv) while the WIRNS Channel guide shows "0 MAXP"(the last line of my remapchan.csv)



Quote:

G1100,HBO,174,HBOR

G1102,HBOP,175,HBOPR

G1103,HBO2,176,HBO2R

G1105,HB2W,177,HB2WR

G1106,HBOSIG,178,HBOSIGR

G1108,HBOSIGP,179,HBOSIGPR

G1109,HBOF,180,HBOFR

G1111,HBOFP,181,HBOFPR

G1112,HBOC,182,HBOCR

G1114,HBOCP,183,HBOCPR

G1115,HBOZ,184,HBOZR

G1117,HBOZP,185,HBOZPR

G1124,MAX,186,MAXR

G1126,MAXP,187,MAXPR


----------



## thepit

I did a factory reset and went through the setup process from the beginning, but I'm seeing the same symptom. I'm at a loss as to what to try next. Any suggestions?


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by thepit_
*Okay, tried the 3 digit channel numbers as shown below. When I change the zipcode on the Replay, I get a single channel again, although oddly it's a different channel than the one I get on the WiRNS web interface. The ReplayTV shows "0 HBO" (the first line of my remapchan.csv) while the WIRNS Channel guide shows "0 MAXP"(the last line of my remapchan.csv)*
I get a Zero channel number when the Zap2it DD channel Number and/or name doesn't exactly match the listings. It's a not found default.


I'll zip and attach my file and you are welcome to give it a try.


Cliff

 

remapchan.zip 2.208984375k . file


----------



## thepit

Okay, now I'm having some progress. I'm getting the channel guide on both the ReplayTV and on the web interface for WiRNS.


However, when I try to change the channel, numbers go across the digitial display on the front of the 4DTV, but the channel doesn't change. What seems to be happening is that the IR blaster is sending the codes from column 3 to the 4DTV box instead of column 1.


For example, when I try to change to HBOZP using the the ReplayTV, the numbers 756 flash across the digital display on the 4DTV box.


G1117,HBOZP,756,HBOZP


Suggestions?


Thanks,


Brian


p.s. and thanks again for all the help.


----------



## cliffcor

The replay doesn't know how to control the 4DTV. You may want to stop by the Sat Forums, Project forum for information on what will be available. At this point, having the guide is the best you can do with out an interface device between the Replay and the 4DTV.

Cliff


----------



## thepit

Cliff,


Didn't you say that you had the 4DTV working with your Replay TV? What good does it do to have the guide working if it can't change the channels on the 4dtv Satellite box?


Thanks,


Brian


----------



## cliffcor

I'm using a serial control device, DVRBB to translate the numerics to the signals needed by the 4DTV. That's why I suggested you check out the Sat Forum site. Neither TIVO nor Replay directly support the 4DTV. There have been a number of 4DTV threads over time here.


Cliff


----------



## thepit

Okay, I misunderstood what was possible out of the box. I'll check those out.


Thanks again for the help.


----------



## thepit

Cliff,


Is the DVRBB commercially available now? I couldn't find anything about it with google, and the last discussion of it that I could find was a comment by you on the Sat Forums : "While not released as yet, and delayed longer then anyone would have liked, is the DVRBB solution from the Satellite Forum."


----------



## time4akshun

Hey All,


I just got done installing WiRNS. Went real smooth. I can:


- Talk to my Replay 4504 via Netconnect

- Pull My ReplayGuide and Todo to my PC

- Download shows to c:\\WiRNS\\shows

- See My ChannelGuide from Zaptoit in WiRNS just fine.


...but I can't get my guide to go from WiRNS to the Replay. Says "No Channel Guide Information is Available" after I do an "Administration/Update Guide"


I set a static IP and DNS 1 and 2 identical to my WiRNS DNS Server IP on the Replay.


What am I doing wrong? So close I can taste it!


Time


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by time4akshun_
*Hey All,


I just got done installing WiRNS. Went real smooth. I can:


- Talk to my Replay 4504 via Netconnect

- Pull My ReplayGuide and Todo to my PC

- Download shows to c:\\WiRNS\\shows

- See My ChannelGuide from Zaptoit in WiRNS just fine.


...but I can't get my guide to go from WiRNS to the Replay. Says "No Channel Guide Information is Available" after I do an "Administration/Update Guide"


I set a static IP and DNS 1 and 2 identical to my WiRNS DNS Server IP on the Replay.


What am I doing wrong? So close I can taste it!


Time*
You need to change providers on your ReplayTV. Go to Menu/Setup/Network & Input settings & choose the lineup that starts with WiRNS -


Ryan


----------



## time4akshun

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*You need to change providers on your ReplayTV. Go to Menu/Setup/Network & Input settings & choose the lineup that starts with WiRNS -


Ryan*
Ryan,


On my 4504 when I enter Network and Input I can select what goes into "Change In1" , "Change In2", or "Change ANT/CATV.". Once in either, I can choose from "Cable, Satellite, or Other". Once in Satellite I only see DISH or DirecTV as options, no WiRNS, am I looking in the wrong place?


Thanks so much in advance.


Time


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by time4akshun_
*Ryan,


On my 4504 when I enter Network and Input I can select what goes into "Change In1" , "Change In2", or "Change ANT/CATV.". Once in either, I can choose from "Cable, Satellite, or Other". Once in Satellite I only see DISH or DirecTV as options, no WiRNS, am I looking in the wrong place?


Thanks so much in advance.


Time*
I just realized something:


"I set a static IP and DNS 1 and 2 identical to my WiRNS DNS Server IP on the Replay. "


The DNS 1 & 2 on your replay need to be your WiRNS server IP, not the WiRNS DNS Server IP. WiNRS will be your Replay's new DNS server.


Try that & lemme know.


----------



## time4akshun

Gotcha! Will try tonight.


Expect a donation for all your hard work young man if this works out. 


Time


P.S.-- Your Howto should probably be updated a bit to clear up some of these assumptions.


----------



## michaelbell_a

I have been trying to set up wirns with voom and replaytv this week with limited success. One setup question I have not seen is, "How should my replayTV be setup before I start this?"

I have a 5040 which I usually use dial up to update:

Should I clear the channel guide?

Should I be set up with network connect over DHCP before I start?

Is there something I can do with my replaytv to help the automatic replay scan work?


Also, once I start trying to change the networking on the replay, the process slows down a bit. Is there a way I can make sure the http and dns servers are working if I have a second computer on the LAN, before I try to connect with the replay TV?


thanks for any help,

michael


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.6 Posted


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.6 2/28/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed file size issues with downloading ReplayGuide shows.

2. Fixed Replayguide database updates.

3. Rotate wirns.log file prior to each guide update.

4. Added HDTV & Closed Captioning info to Web Channel Guide if true (Remmer's change).


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by michaelbell_a_
*I have been trying to set up wirns with voom and replaytv this week with limited success. One setup question I have not seen is, "How should my replayTV be setup before I start this?"

I have a 5040 which I usually use dial up to update:

Should I clear the channel guide?

Should I be set up with network connect over DHCP before I start?

Is there something I can do with my replaytv to help the automatic replay scan work?


Also, once I start trying to change the networking on the replay, the process slows down a bit. Is there a way I can make sure the http and dns servers are working if I have a second computer on the LAN, before I try to connect with the replay TV?


thanks for any help,

michael*
The best way is to assign a private static IP to your replay. When you set your DNS 1 & 2 to be your WiRNS IP, you'll be able to see if it is correct in a short time.


----------



## michaelbell_a

rbolen,


Thanks for the response. I have tried again, so here is more information (I have tried this several times with several versions over the last week):

Wirns installation goes well.

Guide data is loaded from zapto with no problem.

I set the network up in the rptv, and it starts to check the network.

It gets channels, then tries to set the clock. Then it times out.

The wirns log (partially posted below) seems to suggest that the dns server worked momentarily.


Log file starting from server startup:

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Starting WiRNS as a Service

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 6 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Initializing.

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Loading configuration

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Starting WiRNS

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Detected configuration settings.

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.0.4

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Loading server plugins.

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Configured to update guide at: 10:15 AM

[2005-02-28 17:51:01] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-02-28 17:51:02] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-02-28 17:51:03] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-02-28 17:51:08] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.1885.25530) loaded.

[2005-02-28 17:51:08] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: kenny(192.168.0.2)

[2005-02-28 17:51:13] Parsed 9/9 entries.

[2005-02-28 17:51:13] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1885.27461) loaded.

[2005-02-28 17:51:13] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.1879.16221) loaded.

[2005-02-28 17:51:13] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1879.16221) loaded.

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1882.18575) loaded.

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.1880.13723) loaded.

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.1879.16221) loaded.

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Loading server plugins.

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1882.18575) loaded.

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] **************************************

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-02-28 17:51:14] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-02-28 17:51:16] Local time: 2/28/2005 5:51:16 PM

[2005-02-28 17:51:16] Precision: 8.83423532389192E+74 ms

[2005-02-28 17:51:16] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-02-28 17:51:18] Reference ID: time-C.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.103)

[2005-02-28 17:51:18] Root Dispersion: 100.143432617188 ms

[2005-02-28 17:51:18] Round Trip Delay: 1964 ms

[2005-02-28 17:51:18] Local Clock Offset: 957 ms)

[2005-02-28 17:51:18] **************************************

[2005-02-28 17:51:18] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-02-28 17:52:10] [DNS] Returning 192.168.0.4 for production.replaytv.net to 192.168.0.2

[2005-02-28 17:52:10] [DNS] Returning 192.168.0.4 for production.replaytv.net to 192.168.0.2


Nothing else. If I try to do the rptv network setup again, I don't get anymore DNS entries.


Thanks for your help,

michael


----------



## cliffcor

Ryan,


Ran into a glitch with the ToDo update:


[2005-02-28 16:07:15] WiRNSService.BuildToDo() Exception: Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteE

xception: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteTransaction.CommitOrRollback(Boolean commit)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteTransaction.Commit()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo() database is locked at Finisar.SQLite.sql

ite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteTransaction.CommitOrRollback(Boolean commit)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteTransaction.Commit()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()

[2005-02-28 16:07:15] Done.


----------



## time4akshun

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*I just realized something:


"I set a static IP and DNS 1 and 2 identical to my WiRNS DNS Server IP on the Replay. "


The DNS 1 & 2 on your replay need to be your WiRNS server IP, not the WiRNS DNS Server IP. WiNRS will be your Replay's new DNS server.


Try that & lemme know.*
Ryan,


I set the Replay to a static IP of 192.168.1.104

DNS 1 : 192.168.1.103 (To match WiRNS on my PC)

DNS 2: 192.168.1.103 (To match WiRNS on my PC)


Hit "Continue" and now it says "DNS Server 1 is Inaccessible" and defaults back to "discovered" DNS servers...


I know the PC is talking to the Replay as NetConnect and Deleting/Downloading Shows from ReplayLineup work great via WiRNS...


Help!


Time


P.S.--I've attached my log after restarting WiRNS and prior to assigning the IP's in Replay and changing the zip.


2005-03-01 10:33:54] Starting WiRNS as a Service

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 5 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] Initializing.

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] Loading configuration

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] Starting WiRNS

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] Detected configuration settings.

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.1.103

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] Loading server plugins.

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] Configured to update guide at: 10:15 AM

[2005-03-01 10:33:54] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-03-01 10:33:55] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-03-01 10:33:55] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-03-01 10:33:57] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.1882.26170) loaded.

[2005-03-01 10:33:57] Plugin: GetShellCommands.dll (1.0.1569.33866) loaded.

[2005-03-01 10:33:57] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Basement(192.168.1.104)

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Parsed 16/16 entries.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1882.18574) loaded.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.1879.16221) loaded.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1879.16221) loaded.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1882.18575) loaded.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.1880.13723) loaded.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.1879.16221) loaded.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Loading server plugins.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1882.18575) loaded.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] **************************************

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-03-01 10:34:02] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-03-01 10:34:03] Local time: 3/1/2005 10:34:03 AM

[2005-03-01 10:34:03] Precision: 1.76684706477838E+75 ms

[2005-03-01 10:34:03] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-03-01 10:34:03] Reference ID: time.nist.gov (192.43.244.18)

[2005-03-01 10:34:03] Root Dispersion: 139.16015625 ms

[2005-03-01 10:34:03] Round Trip Delay: 79 ms

[2005-03-01 10:34:03] Local Clock Offset: 19 ms)

[2005-03-01 10:34:03] **************************************

[2005-03-01 10:34:03] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests


----------



## TheOtherAbbot

rbolen70, here is possible fix for a bug in the ToDo list.


DateTime MakeTime(int fromTime) does not seem to do the unix time conversion correctly. The value 1000000 should be cast to (long)1000000 to do 64 bit multiplication correctly for TimeSpan.


It looks like it will affect most of the single/repeat recordings which explain the missing entries many people have complained about.


I dont have the current source but it did not seem fixed in 1.3.1.6 according to reflector.


----------



## cliffcor

Latest Build threw some errors for me over night.


[2005-03-01 01:00:26] Done.

[2005-03-01 04:00:03] Attempting to commence update at 4:00 AM

[2005-03-01 04:00:05] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 6 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-03-01 04:00:05] C:\\WIRNS\\wirns.log has been backed up to C:\\WIRNS\\wirns.lo

g.1109649605.txt

[2005-03-01 04:00:06] Backing up database to: C:\\WIRNS\\wirns.db.bak

[2005-03-01 04:00:17] Purging old guide information

[2005-03-01 04:00:17] An error occured while updating the guide. Restoring data

base from: C:\\WIRNS\\wirns.db.bak.


Unhandled Exception: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path "C:\\

WIRNS\\wirns.db" is denied.

at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)

at System.IO.File.Delete(String path)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2005-03-01 05:00:23] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2005-03-01 05:00:23] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-03-01 05:00:23] WiRNSService.BuildToDo() Exception: System.NullReferenceEx

ception: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo() Object reference not set to an instance of

an object. at WiRNS.WiRNSService.BuildToDo()

[2005-03-01 05:00:23] Done.




Cliff


----------



## rbolen70

That's weird. I can't get it to break here..


Can you try this and lemme know how it goes tomorrow?

 

wirns.zip 94.1591796875k . file


----------



## michaelbell_a

All,


I tried once again today to get wirns running with my rptv5040 and voom. I was very surprised when it worked, and I am not sure why it did not work before, though I will give my thoughts on that. I apologize for the long message which follows, but I would like to be as informative as possible for the next person like me. Time4akshun might especially be interested as I think his problem was similar to mine.


Old setup:

dishnetwork, replaytv5040, dial-up connection for guide

I have direcway satellite internet access, but other forums show that direcway and rptv don't work (direcway's problem).


I recently got voom, and this was my major motivation for wirns, but I would also like to get rid of $20+ /month of long distance bills caused by rptv. If I could not get rptv to work with voom, I would have kept dish for another $50+/month.


My first problem with wirns: I tried to unzip the zip file.

Solution: Run the winrs.msi file


My second problem: after changing the dns for the rptv, the network check usually timed out. If it did not time out there, when I changed the zipcode, the rptv clock would get set, then the rptv would hang until I got a nameserver error (This could take a very long time, over an hour).


Solution: The wirns log file showed the following:

[DNS] Returning 192.168.0.4 for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.0.2

Which suggests that the nameserver was actually working.

Here is what I did differently when things did work. I don't know which ones are important:

1.Usually, I connect through dial-up. I plugged in my network cable when I worked on wirns, but switched back after I was done trying. The time it worked, I left the network up all night, with dhcp settings.

2. I had been running the wirns server at the command line, or from the wirns directory. This time I ran it from the start menu.

3. Before, when the process failed, I uninstalled it and started from scratch. The forums suggested that sometimes just trying over and over again makes it work. This time, I did not uninstall. I just ran it again today after installing yesterday.

4. Before, I set a new IP for the rptv when switching from DHCP to Static. This time, I kept the DHCP assigned IP, and changed the IP for the replay in wirns to match it.


My gut feeling is the two most important things were keeping the rptv connected to the network for a while and allowing it to keep the same IP address when I made it static.


Final problem: Wirns worked for me once last week, but I did not have the IR Blaster codes for voom, so I thought I would just do it again later. Wrong.

Solution: The blaster codes for the voom motorola box is 0869 (I can't believe how hard this was to find.)


Wirns developers, thanks for this program. Hopefully I can help now that I have things working.


michael


----------



## time4akshun

Mike,


Congrats on your success!!


I tried the DHCP assigned IP, matched it in WiRNS, and changed the DNS servers to WiRNS IP and still says "DNS Server 1 is Inaccessible".


I can do everything including pull movies, Todo, Replay Guide from my box. I just can't get it to use WiRNS to proxy the channel listings from Zap2it which is the main reason I bought this thing. 


Ryan, u out there?


Time


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by time4akshun_
*Mike,


Congrats on your success!!


I tried the DHCP assigned IP, matched it in WiRNS, and changed the DNS servers to WiRNS IP and still says "DNS Server 1 is Inaccessible".


I can do everything including pull movies, Todo, Replay Guide from my box. I just can't get it to use WiRNS to proxy the channel listings from Zap2it which is the main reason I bought this thing. 


Ryan, u out there?


Time*
Make sure that you have DNS 1 & 2 on the replay to be your WiRNS IP.

Best way is to use static IPs.

example:


WiRNS computer:

IP: 192.168.1.1

DNS: 200.200.200.200 (or whatever your ISP says to use)


ReplayTV:

IP: 192.168.1.2

DNS1: 192.168.1.1

DNS2: 192.168.1.1


Try using a different zip code on the ReplayTV.


----------



## time4akshun

Done Ryan.


Still says DNS is inaccessible.


Settings are


WiRNS:

IP: 192.168.1.101

DNS:167.206.3.250 (First DNS Entry on IpConfig)


ReplayTV:

IP: 192.168.1.102

DNS1: 192.168.1.101

DNS2: 192.168.1.101


Changing zip goes out to ReplayTV just fine. I get no entries on LogFile like Mike showing [DNS] Returning 192.168.xxx.xxx for rddns-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.xxx.xxx so it's just not finding my Replay to use as DNS...


Time


----------



## rbolen70

try this either from your wirns computer or another on your LAN & then check the logs on your WiRNS box... If this works.. you'll need to reboot the replay, check the cable, etc...


C:\\>nslookup

Default Server: 192.168.1.254

Address: 192.168.1.254


> server 192.168.1.101

Default Server: 192.168.1.101

Address: 192.168.1.101


> production.replaytv.net

Server: 192.168.1.101

Address: 192.168.1.101


Name: production.replaytv.net

Address: 192.168.1.101


>


----------



## time4akshun

With NSlookup I get


Default Server: dhcp14.srv.hvlny.cv.net

Address: 167.206.3.250 (My First DNS Server)


That's it...


Time


P.S..--Like I mentioned, I can ping the replay, download movies, ReplayGuide, Todo.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by time4akshun_
*With NSlookup I get


Default Server: dhcp14.srv.hvlny.cv.net

Address: 167.206.3.250 (My First DNS Server)


That's it...


Time


P.S..--Like I mentioned, I can ping the replay, download movies, ReplayGuide, Todo.*
yup.. and then at the ">" in the dos box, type:


server 192.168.1.101


then


production.replaytv.net


----------



## time4akshun

My results:


C:\\DOCUME~1\\GIL>nslookup

Default Server: dhcp14.srv.hcvlny.cv.net

Address: 167.206.3.250


> server 192.168.1.101

Default Server: [192.168.1.101]

Address: 192.168.1.101


> production.replaytv.net

Server: [192.168.1.101]

Address: 192.168.1.101


Name: production.replaytv.net

Address: 192.168.1.101


Thanks for your patience.


Time


----------



## rbolen70

Here's what I have on my wirns box.

http://wirns.zapto.org --> Just lemme download

WiRNS.1.3.1.6.a.zip


Has the channel guide fix and todo is working.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by time4akshun_
*My results:


C:\\DOCUME~1\\GIL>nslookup

Default Server: dhcp14.srv.hcvlny.cv.net

Address: 167.206.3.250


> server 192.168.1.101

Default Server: [192.168.1.101]

Address: 192.168.1.101


> production.replaytv.net

Server: [192.168.1.101]

Address: 192.168.1.101


Name: production.replaytv.net

Address: 192.168.1.101


Thanks for your patience.


Time*
Your WiNRS DNS is working. Have you power-cycled your ReplayTV after changing the static IP stuff?


----------



## time4akshun

Ryan,


Success. Went into Security Center in XP and shut off the Windows Firewall.


Critical for this to work!!!


Thanks!


Time


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by time4akshun_
*Ryan,


Success. Went into Security Center in XP and shut off the Windows Firewall.


Critical for this to work!!!


Thanks!


Time*
Excellent! I should make note of firewalls in the installation..


----------



## Bigjohns

which one to use then? 1.3.1.6a? is that an MSi installer? I'm upgrading from 1.3.1.3


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*which one to use then? 1.3.1.6a? is that an MSi installer? I'm upgrading from 1.3.1.3*
You should be able to unzip 6a in the wirns directory


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*You should be able to unzip 6a in the wirns directory*
overwriting 1.3.1.3?


----------



## Bigjohns

OK! that worked. and wirns seems to be plugging along.


however, the TODO stuff is still not working.


To confirm I have the right version:

[2005-03-02 16:25:54] Starting WiRNS as a Service

[2005-03-02 16:25:54] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 6 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70


Now, TODO problems:

1 - Tonight it is NOT showing That70's show record at 8pm. DVArchive and the bedrooom RTV itself show this as a double red dot recording.

2 - Tonight it is showing King of Queens to record at 7:30, not the actual episode that IS recording at 8pm. DVarchive and the familyroom RTV both confirm the correct record.


Hmm.


----------



## rbolen70

I just built a version that I'm trying out a prophylactic approach to clearing the database locks so that a small problem doesn't cascade to many. Seems to work so far... But then again, some things don't decide to break on my box.. Go figure...


I'm running it now & if you have the time & wanna check it out, same bat channel, new file: WiRNS.1.3.1.7a.zip


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Looks good.


I haven't been able to break it. No lock errors.


Cliff


----------



## time4akshun

Ryan,


Hopefully my final question for you.


Everything is working, but I am having trouble getting my replay to execute the GetShellCommands.dll/shellcmds script to activate the IR codes for my Pansat 2500a.


Any thoughts? I have WiRNS, DVArchive, Zap2it working perfect. I can:


- Do a Net Connect from WiRNS and from Replay no problem

- DNS is fine. Pulls channel guide I have loaded in WiRNS to Replay just great

- I can pull down movies via WiRNS or DVArchive just fine

- I can send photos up via DVArchive just fine

- Replay responds via ping @ 192.168.1.103 just fine


The problem is when the Net Connect occurs the script never runs on my WiRNS PC to activate the IR codes I put in Replay/Photos/Pansat. The files are there for sure and GetShellCommands.dll is in c:\\WiRNS\\Plugins and shellcmds is in C:\\WiRNS\\.


In my log I see:


[2005-03-02 22:42:52] Starting netconnect for Replay at 192.168.1.103

[2005-03-02 22:42:56] NetConnect Done.


It's supposed to say (from someone elses log file):


[2005-03-02 22:42:52] Starting netconnect for Replay at 192.168.1.103

[PLUGIN] GetShellCommands initialized.


[PLUGIN] GetShellCommands using shellcmds from server.

[2005-03-02 22:42:56] NetConnect Done.


Please help!


Time


----------



## rbolen70

make sure the shell commands filename is shellcmds exactly.. no extension.


----------



## michaelbell_a

All,


I appreciate all the work developers have put into WiRNS, and I would like to give back in the way I am able to. I have started on an updated installation guide and FAQ. You can see the beginnings at: h++p://michaelbell_a .fastmail.fm/WiRNS/ 

(Not a link because I don't have enough posts yet)


I would like to know:

1. Do the developers, and especially rbolen have any problem with me starting with the current installation notes, and quoting from the forums?

2. Is this useful enough for me to put some time into?

3. Do you have any suggestions?


You will quickly notice that I started this away from my home computer and replayTV, but it is a start. I didn't want to get too far into it without community feedback, just in case I was stepping on someone's toes. If I am, I certainly apologize.


thanks,

michael


----------



## time4akshun

I think it is a great idea. Ryan does a great job with the code and support but he's not big on documentation!!! (No offense Ryan - you still rule in my book)


I have spread the gospel in other forums with similar how tos but one for AVS would be great. I can give you my link if u want.


Time


----------



## michaelbell_a

Time,


I would certainly like to see your posts. Part of the idea here is to avoid having to search forums, as many of us have done.


thanks,

michael


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by michaelbell_a_
*All,


I appreciate all the work developers have put into WiRNS, and I would like to give back in the way I am able to. I have started on an updated installation guide and FAQ. You can see the beginnings at: h++p://michaelbell_a .fastmail.fm/WiRNS/ 

(Not a link because I don't have enough posts yet)


I would like to know:

1. Do the developers, and especially rbolen have any problem with me starting with the current installation notes, and quoting from the forums?

2. Is this useful enough for me to put some time into?

3. Do you have any suggestions?


You will quickly notice that I started this away from my home computer and replayTV, but it is a start. I didn't want to get too far into it without community feedback, just in case I was stepping on someone's toes. If I am, I certainly apologize.


thanks,

michael*
No toes stepped on..  It's much appreciated. Just be careful on how & what you quote from the forums (I think there's a copyright thingy for once something is posted, it belongs to the forum owner). I could be wrong tho.  If so, you could always summarize it to your own words...


Thanks for the work!


Ryan


----------



## RTK

michael,

you might want to reduce your font size of your installation instructions page.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.7b Posted


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.7b 3/4/2005

WiRNS

1. Modified DB access to be able to close connection if an error occurs.

2. Combined more Suzuki Genre for ReplayZones.

3. Added secondary web server option to run on seperate port. Under Configuration -> WiRNS

4. Replace ISO Characters with ASCII in the Poopli update.

5. Remmer's major changes to the channel guide and search results page.

A. Search auto-populates when the mouse rolls over a title.

B. Search results pops into new window.

C. Search results page refomatted.


** Pre-existing issue of submenus hidden behind html still exists...


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## RTK

Upgraded from 1.3.0 to 1.3.1.7b and everything is working. Not sure what the issue was on my system but the recordings in the WiRNS ReplayGuide List can now all be downloaded/deleted with the "page cannot be found.." error message a thing of the past.


Thank you rbolen70!


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*Upgraded from 1.3.0 to 1.3.1.7b and everything is working. Not sure what the issue was on my system but the recordings in the WiRNS ReplayGuide List can now all be downloaded/deleted with the "page cannot be found.." error message a thing of the past.


Thank you rbolen70!*
That was a file size issue and was fixed in either 1.3.1.6 or 1.3.1.7a.


----------



## RTK

I wonder if we can now expect Digital Recorder to starting selling WiRNS for 49.95, I mean selling support


----------



## rxman

running WiRns latest version, i am unable to obtain a replay zones serach of any of the replay zone categories. i have tried regedit to change the values of noreplayzones.dll as 1,default and 0. reloaded channel guide several times under each value but still unable to get replay zones into

the unit,even by deleting entire channel guide,rebooting wirns host machine and replay. what do i need to do to have this feature back on the replay. i am able to see the complete show descriptions and all related show info that would be searched by a zone guide in wirns,just not the replay. any suggestions?


----------



## Revwillie

just installed 7b. I like the look of the newer channel guide, but my mouse wheel doesn' t seem to work in the guide in Firefox 1.0 (IE is fine).


Todo still incomplete.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Which DLL's need to be present for a minimal install, with no WiRNS guide data from Zap2It (i.e, to use Replay's guide data)? I installed 1.3.1.7b yesterday to revert my 5504 back to the old software so I could get CA and IVS again, but I found that if I just had the GetShellCommands and NoSoftwareUpdate DLL's (plus the WiRNS required ones) in the Plugins dir that the 5504 net connect would hang right after getting the channel guide updates. It would get stuck after updating Replay Zones, where it says 'Transferring additional information'. I had to press STOP to unstick it connecting through WiRNS. Loading all the DLL's from the full install works fine.


On the bright side, the revert works fine, got CA and IVS back.


Couple of other questions, most likely answered somewhere else:


- why would you want NoReplayZones enabled? Is there a prob with Replay zone updates at times? Does Replay even *update* the zones anymore?


- even if I have to run all the DLL's, which is not a prob, is there a way to have the 5504 still use the Replay channel guide? Using the WiRNS web admin, I set the 5504 channel provider to 'none' in the Replay settings page, but I tried a net connect today and it looks like the unit will not get new guide updates - the last day of the 5504's channel guide now says 'No information available' for all channels.


- is it the opinion of the group that the Zap2It guide is much better than the standard Replay guide?


Apologies in advance for any FAQ's asked here, there's a lot to wade through.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by slowbiscuit_
*Which DLL's need to be present for a minimal install*
I've been using WiRNS for guide data for a while now, but I didn't to begin with. IIRC, to retain the features on your 55XX and still get guide data from ReplayTV, you only need:


GetShellCommands.dll

NoSoftwareUpdate.dll

ServerManagement.dll


I think ServerManagement.dll is needed to allow access to WiRNS from your web browser. And you need shellcmds to retain the features that it enables.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Thanks for replying Gary, and that's what I tried (just those 3 DLL's), but the Replay net connect would hang on 'Transferring add'l info...' with only those loaded. I tried various combos of plugins loaded but the only way it worked was to have the whole boat.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by slowbiscuit_
*Thanks for replying Gary, and that's what I tried (just those 3 DLL's), but the Replay net connect would hang on 'Transferring add'l info...'*
I looked back through some older posts, and it should work just running those 3 plugins. Under ReplayTV set up, did you change your input lineup from one beginning with "WiRNS -" back to something without WiRNS in the title?


----------



## thepit

Quote:

I'm using a serial control device, DVRBB to translate the numerics to the signals needed by the 4DTV. That's why I suggested you check out the Sat Forum site. Neither TIVO nor Replay directly support the 4DTV. There have been a number of 4DTV threads over time here.
Neither of the two options I've seen discussed for controlling a 4DTV box for use with a WIRNS-enabled ReplayTV seem to be available - the TapeItAll system is unavailable since the company went out of business, and the DVRBB does not seem to have been released as a commercial product. Are there any other options out there?


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by thepit_
*Neither of the two options I've seen discussed for controlling a 4DTV box for use with a WIRNS-enabled ReplayTV seem to be available - the TapeItAll system is unavailable since the company went out of business, and the DVRBB does not seem to have been released as a commercial product. Are there any other options out there?*
Yep, now that the TapeItAll system company is dead and after 3 years the DVRBB still have not been released, C-band users that did not jump on the TapeItAll systems early are at a dead-end.


Luckily my two tuner TapeItAll HTPC is still ruining like a champ with 4DTV and Star choice.



One small tiny option. If you are willing to build your own HTPC, Mike is willing to sell his TIA software to people.


----------



## thepit

Quote:

One small tiny option. If you are willing to build your own HTPC, Mike is willing to sell his TIA software to people.
How do I contact Mike? I have a PC that I could use. With the Mike's software, is it just a matter of adding a serial cable for the ReplayTV->PC connection and an IR blaster for the PC->4DTV connection?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*just installed 7b. I like the look of the newer channel guide, but my mouse wheel doesn' t seem to work in the guide in Firefox 1.0 (IE is fine).


Todo still incomplete.*
Glenn just commited the fixes for this..


Grab this from my downloads page

1.3.1.7.Scroll.Fix.zip


stop wirns

unzip to your wirns directory

start wirns


----------



## jones07

Quote:

_Originally posted by thepit_
*How do I contact Mike? I have a PC that I could use. With the Mike's software, is it just a matter of adding a serial cable for the ReplayTV->PC connection and an IR blaster for the PC->4DTV connection?*
you also need

Sage-TV DVR software and Hauppauge PVR-150 or 250 card

http://www.sage.tv/index.html 

http://www.hauppauge.com/ 



I will PM you his Email addy


----------



## slowbiscuit

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*I looked back through some older posts, and it should work just running those 3 plugins. Under ReplayTV set up, did you change your input lineup from one beginning with "WiRNS -" back to something without WiRNS in the title?*
I never changed the lineup on the Replay after installing WiRNS, under the assumption that it would let me continue using the Replay-provided one. However, that did not seem to work with the 3 plugins, so now I'm using the WiRNS lineup from Zap2it. It does seem to work ok with that, as expected.


So what's the consensus, does the Replay lineup suck compared to the Zap2it one? I have noticed a lot of shows that have no descriptions with the Replay lineup (i.e. syndicated stuff or series that should have had one, not live stuff), and some that have the wrong week's info in them. Are there less errors with the Zap2It lineup?


----------



## time4akshun

Zap2it typically has more info. Especially for PPV with the PPV driver.


Time


----------



## supergenius

So I finally upgraded to the newest version and everything seems ok but I see this error message:


Save4kGuide: System.InvalidOperationException: There was no XML start tag open.

at System.Xml.XmlTextWriter.InternalWriteEndElement(Boolean longFormat)

at System.Xml.XmlTextWriter.WriteEndElement()

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayGuide.Save4000GuideAsXML()



Any ideas?


Edit: Oh yeah, it seems to happen after updating the database for my second replay.


----------



## michaelbell_a

All,


I have updated the FAQ and install instructions:
http://michaelbell_a.fastmail.fm/WiRNS/ 


Feedback is welcome. I especially need people who have series 4000 replaytvs, use PPV, use poopli, and have had other problems, to send me installation and troubleshooting help.


thanks,

michael


----------



## Revwillie

the scrollfix seems to have worked.


----------



## rbolen70

 http://wirns.zapto.org --> Just lemme download --> Builds


This is where misc builds will go.


If you see something discussed on Planet Replay in the Developer CVS Talk thread, you might find it here.


For instance, Remmer just commited a channel jump feature for the channel guide. It's there.


----------



## scotta368

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*the scrollfix seems to have worked.*
for me it just took the scroll bars completely away. so not only doesnt the mouse scroll, but neither does the keyboard. went back to the old files so i can at least manually scroll.


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by scotta368_
*for me it just took the scroll bars completely away. so not only doesnt the mouse scroll, but neither does the keyboard. went back to the old files so i can at least manually scroll.*
after more testing, I discovered that the wins log page won't scroll now. I still have no problems in IE...just in firefox.


----------



## slowbiscuit

rbolen70,


I'm not sure if you want to take a look at this or not, but I retried running WiRNS last night with just the 3 DLL's Gary mentioned above (NoS/WUpdate, GetShellCmds, and ServerMgmt) and my 5504 will not complete a net connect with that config. Hangs after updating ReplayZones at the 'Transferring additional info...' message. Auto connects (time-initiated by Replay) also result in failures, with a message showing that net connect failed (on the main menu Messages screen).


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by slowbiscuit_
*rbolen70,


I'm not sure if you want to take a look at this or not, but I retried running WiRNS last night with just the 3 DLL's Gary mentioned above (NoS/WUpdate, GetShellCmds, and ServerMgmt) and my 5504 will not complete a net connect with that config. Hangs after updating ReplayZones at the 'Transferring additional info...' message. Auto connects (time-initiated by Replay) also result in failures, with a message showing that net connect failed (on the main menu Messages screen).*
What does your Wirns.log look like?


Ryan


----------



## slowbiscuit

Here's the whole log from a manual net connect that fails. Looks pretty normal to me except for the 5504 hang at the end:


[2005-03-10 19:07:29] ********************************************

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 7 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Initializing.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Loading configuration

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Starting WiRNS

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Detected configuration settings.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.2.20

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Loading server plugins.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Configured to update guide at: 5:00 AM

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Plugin: GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.1887.26592) loaded.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Plugin: NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1887.26592) loaded.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1888.21285) loaded.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Loading server plugins.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1888.21285) loaded.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-03-10 19:07:29] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-03-10 19:07:30] **************************************

[2005-03-10 19:07:30] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-03-10 19:07:30] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-03-10 19:07:30] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-03-10 19:07:30] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-03-10 19:07:27] Local time: 3/10/2005 7:07:27 PM

[2005-03-10 19:07:27] Precision: 1.76684706477838E+75 ms

[2005-03-10 19:07:27] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-03-10 19:07:32] Reference ID: time-A.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.101)

[2005-03-10 19:07:32] Root Dispersion: 112.991333007813 ms

[2005-03-10 19:07:32] Round Trip Delay: 110 ms

[2005-03-10 19:07:32] Local Clock Offset: -3194 ms)

[2005-03-10 19:07:32] **************************************

[2005-03-10 19:07:32] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-03-10 19:07:48] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.20 for production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.30

[2005-03-10 19:07:54] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.20 for ntp-production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.30

[2005-03-10 19:07:55] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-03-10 19:07:55] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-03-10 19:07:55] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-03-10 19:07:55] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-03-10 19:07:55] [NTP] Proxying request to ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-03-10 19:07:57] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands initialized.

[2005-03-10 19:07:57] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands using shellcmds from file.

[2005-03-10 19:08:11] [PLUGIN] NoSoftwareUpdate initialized.

[2005-03-10 19:08:17] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.20 for production.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.30

[2005-03-10 19:08:17] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.20 for production-1.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.30

[2005-03-10 19:08:17] [DNS] Returning 192.168.2.20 for production-2.replaytv.net to 192.168.2.30


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.8 Posted


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.8 3/11/2005

WiRNS

1. Corrected an error in a ToDo sql statement.

2. Initial config form populates wirnsip.

3. Option to backup database or not during guide update.

4. Remmer's new plugin to edit Remap Channels via web.

5. More of Remmer's channel guide enhancements.

A. List shows on a per-channel basis.

B. Scroll to a channel by typing the number or CallSign.

6. Added another check for auto guide updates.

7. If Episode Title is blank for ReplayGuide/Poopli, changed to Show Title.


** Pre-existing issue of submenus hidden behind html still exists...


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## supergenius

Sill getting the following error message:


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Kids

[2005-03-11 12:54:41] Save4kGuide: System.InvalidOperationException: There was no XML start tag open.

at System.Xml.XmlTextWriter.InternalWriteEndElement(Boolean longFormat)

at System.Xml.XmlTextWriter.WriteEndElement()

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayGuide.Save4000GuideAsXML()

[2005-03-11 12:54:41] Building ToDo List for: Kids

[2005-03-11 12:54:59] Done.



Any ideas?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by supergenius_
*Sill getting the following error message:


------------------------------------------------------------------------

Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Kids

[2005-03-11 12:54:41] Save4kGuide: System.InvalidOperationException: There was no XML start tag open.

at System.Xml.XmlTextWriter.InternalWriteEndElement(Boolean longFormat)

at System.Xml.XmlTextWriter.WriteEndElement()

at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayGuide.Save4000GuideAsXML()

[2005-03-11 12:54:41] Building ToDo List for: Kids

[2005-03-11 12:54:59] Done.



Any ideas?*
Can u zip your .guide & .xml & attach it or pm me with the location.


Thanks!


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Super.. If you would also, grab WiRNS.4kguide.debug.zip from my downloads/builds directory. that'll put some goodies in the log..


----------



## cliffcor

First Off, Nice look and functions on the new guide. I may run out of things to ask for!


I'm seeing errors attempting a guide update. Maybe DD is down, or maybe there is something else. Anyone else seeing this?


Cliff


[2005-03-11 16:51:34] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 8 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-03-11 16:51:34] C:\\WIRNS\\wirns.log has been backed up to C:\\WIRNS\\wirns.log.1110559893.txt

[2005-03-11 16:51:36] Purging old guide information

[2005-03-11 16:52:06] Update Time: 2005-03-11 16:51:34

[2005-03-11 16:52:06] Updating guide information in the database.

[2005-03-11 16:52:06] Updating guide for Zap2it account: cliffcor

[2005-03-11 16:52:06] Processing guide information for: Fri Mar 11

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] An error occured while updating the guide.

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] DoGuideUpdate: System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed-out.

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.WebClientProtocol.GetWebRespon se(WebRequest request)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.HttpWebClientProtocol.GetWebRe sponse(WebRequest request)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke( String methodName, Object[] parameters)

at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-03-11 16:53:54] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2005-03-11 16:53:54] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.

[2005-03-11 16:53:54] Parsed 78/82 entries.

[2005-03-11 16:53:55] Checking Manual Recordings.

[2005-03-11 16:53:55] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Family Room

[2005-03-11 16:53:56] Added 110 ReplayGuide shows to the database.

[2005-03-11 16:53:56] Uploading ReplayGuide data to Poopli for: Family Room

[2005-03-11 16:53:58] There were problems Pooping Family Room... Will try again later...

[2005-03-11 16:53:58] Building ToDo List for: Family Room


----------



## supergenius

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Super.. If you would also, grab WiRNS.4kguide.debug.zip from my downloads/builds directory. that'll put some goodies in the log..*
Ok, I'll try and post the log and xml in a bit.


----------



## supergenius

Here are the files.....


Btw, the following error is now occurring also:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.2.103)

[2005-03-11 22:37:50] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2005-03-11 22:37:50] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.

[2005-03-11 22:37:50] Parsed 40/40 entries.

[2005-03-11 22:37:50] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Kids(192.168.2.108)

[2005-03-11 22:37:55] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2005-03-11 22:37:55] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.

 

superwirnsfiles.zip 37.8681640625k . file


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by michaelbell_a_
*I have updated the FAQ and install instructions:
http://michaelbell_a.fastmail.fm/WiRNS/ *
BTW, almost anyone running a proxy based on squid will be unable to access: http://michaelbell_a.fastmail.fm/WiRNS/ because of the underscore in the domain name. It's an illegal URL character in squid. (I can't look at your site.)
Code:


Code:


While trying to retrieve the URL:  [URL='http:/WiRNS/']http://michaelbell_a.fastmail.fm:80/WiRNS/[/URL] 

The following error was encountered:

    * Invalid URL 

Some aspect of the requested URL is incorrect. Possible problems:

    * Missing or incorrect access protocol (should be ` [URL='http://']http://[/URL] '' or similar)
    * Missing hostname
    * Illegal double-escape in the URL-Path
   [B]* Illegal character in hostname; underscores are not allowed[/B]


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by supergenius_
*Here are the files.....


Btw, the following error is now occurring also:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.2.103)

[2005-03-11 22:37:50] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2005-03-11 22:37:50] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.

[2005-03-11 22:37:50] Parsed 40/40 entries.

[2005-03-11 22:37:50] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Kids(192.168.2.108)

[2005-03-11 22:37:55] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2005-03-11 22:37:55] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.*
Super... There's a corrupt show on your Kids Replay. If I copy the family room.guide over the kids.guide, I don't get an error.


Ryan


----------



## supergenius

Ahh, so would that explain why the Poopli updater doesn't recognize shows from my Kids Replay? Btw, what exactly does corrupt mean? Will the error go away if I delete the show, and is there anyway to identify it?


Thanks for the help....


----------



## rbolen70

I'll look, but it might not be until tomorrow or monday. If you're bored, download the wirns guide parser & see what doesn't look right. 


If not, I'll try and see..


Ryan


----------



## supergenius

Actually, I'm on Vacation until Wednesday anyway so I can wait. TIA for any info you can give regarding the rogue show.


----------



## Revwillie

my channel guide is toast.


Does this mean that zaptoit is temporarily out of commission and it'll come back or does it mean there's something wrong with wirns?


[2005-03-13 23:18:52] An error occured while updating the guide.

[2005-03-13 23:18:52] DoGuideUpdate: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()



I just sucessfully updated my DVArchive guide.

Wirns hasn't sucessfully updated the guide since I upgraded from 7 to 8

...and I deleted my old msi files yesterday, too.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*my channel guide is toast.


Does this mean that zaptoit is temporarily out of commission and it'll come back or does it mean there's something wrong with wirns?


[2005-03-13 23:18:52] An error occured while updating the guide.

[2005-03-13 23:18:52] DoGuideUpdate: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()



I just sucessfully updated my DVArchive guide.

Wirns hasn't sucessfully updated the guide since I upgraded from 7 to 8

...and I deleted my old msi files yesterday, too.*
It sounds like Zap2it. DVA gets it's guide from Replay, so best option is to pick a different time to update from my experience.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by supergenius_
*Actually, I'm on Vacation until Wednesday anyway so I can wait. TIA for any info you can give regarding the rogue show.*
Super.. I found the prob.. I've also commited the fix to the poopli updater which should show up in the next build of both wirns & the updater.


Ryan


----------



## michaelbell_a

Gary,


*BTW, almost anyone running a proxy based on squid will be unable to access: http://michaelbell_a.fastmail.fm/WiRNS/ because of the underscore in the domain name. It's an illegal URL character in squid. (I can't look at your site.)


Thanks for the info. I was not aware this was an issue. I'm not sure what to do about it, though. Can anyone mirror? I'll look into getting a domain without underscores. I wonder why my host allowed an illegal url for my home page.



thanks,

michael*


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*It sounds like Zap2it. DVA gets it's guide from Replay, so best option is to pick a different time to update from my experience.


Ryan*
I can do that. However, is the Replay supposed to wipe out its current guide info when the wirns channel guide is empty? That's what happended to me last night. Shouldn't the replay keep the info it has and try to update it later?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*I can do that. However, is the Replay supposed to wipe out its current guide info when the wirns channel guide is empty? That's what happended to me last night. Shouldn't the replay keep the info it has and try to update it later?*
I would think so. Make sure you have the backup db option checked & then when there's an error, the backup will be restored & you shouldn't have this problem... btw.. I made the backup an option due to some systems not being able to perform well with it.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*First Off, Nice look and functions on the new guide. I may run out of things to ask for!


I'm seeing errors attempting a guide update. Maybe DD is down, or maybe there is something else. Anyone else seeing this?


Cliff


[2005-03-11 16:51:34] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 8 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-03-11 16:51:34] C:\\WIRNS\\wirns.log has been backed up to C:\\WIRNS\\wirns.log.1110559893.txt

[2005-03-11 16:51:36] Purging old guide information

[2005-03-11 16:52:06] Update Time: 2005-03-11 16:51:34

[2005-03-11 16:52:06] Updating guide information in the database.

[2005-03-11 16:52:06] Updating guide for Zap2it account: cliffcor

[2005-03-11 16:52:06] Processing guide information for: Fri Mar 11

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] An error occured while updating the guide.

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] DoGuideUpdate: System.Net.WebException: The operation has timed-out.

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.WebClientProtocol.GetWebRespon se(WebRequest request)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.HttpWebClientProtocol.GetWebRe sponse(WebRequest request)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke( String methodName, Object[] parameters)

at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-03-11 16:53:51] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Family Room(192.168.0.170)

[2005-03-11 16:53:54] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2005-03-11 16:53:54] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.

[2005-03-11 16:53:54] Parsed 78/82 entries.

[2005-03-11 16:53:55] Checking Manual Recordings.

[2005-03-11 16:53:55] Updating Database with ReplayGuide for: Family Room

[2005-03-11 16:53:56] Added 110 ReplayGuide shows to the database.

[2005-03-11 16:53:56] Uploading ReplayGuide data to Poopli for: Family Room

[2005-03-11 16:53:58] There were problems Pooping Family Room... Will try again later...

[2005-03-11 16:53:58] Building ToDo List for: Family Room*
Cliff... Looks like the connection to dd timed out... May be other problems cuz Family Room couldn't Poopli either...


Ryan


----------



## RTK

Can WiRNS be used to provide EPG data for non-US DBS providers so long as there is data available from zap2it and how do you get EPG for data for PPV listings? Does the Directv/Dish driver somehow work?


----------



## time4akshun

The Dish Drivers pull in the movie names for all the PPV's except for the Sports ones from 455 - 470. Actually does it better than ReplayTV itself for PPV. More info that with the standard pull. Ryan was gonna look into scraping info for 455-470 for the Sports events but it has not been done yet.


Still pretty good if you ask me.


Time


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by slowbiscuit_
*rbolen70,


I'm not sure if you want to take a look at this or not, but I retried running WiRNS last night with just the 3 DLL's Gary mentioned above (NoS/WUpdate, GetShellCmds, and ServerMgmt) and my 5504 will not complete a net connect with that config. Hangs after updating ReplayZones at the 'Transferring additional info...' message. Auto connects (time-initiated by Replay) also result in failures, with a message showing that net connect failed (on the main menu Messages screen).*
Try this. Do a custom install & add only the getshellcmds.


during setup, make the datadirect username & password something less than dd's required 6 characters so it'll skip the update & try that.


If you've already run setup, do this & then start over with the above directions.


-- Open up a command prompt and type the following:

-- regedit /d HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\\WiRNS

-- del c:\\wirns\\wirns.db (or where you have WiRNS installed)


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

I decided to post this build because of the replayguide & todo fixes...


Summary of changes/updates so far for WiRNS.Lots.O.Goodies.zip in the builds directory.


1. Integrated ICSharpCode.SharpZipLibrary & removed the DLL.

2. Fixed 4k ReplayGuide updates.

3. Fixed ToDo where the show doesn't show up if the channel was remapped via the Replay. (Thanks l8er for finding this!)

4. Glenn Fixed scroll bars for viewing the log.

5. Updated sqlite3.dll to 3.1.5 (faster db access).


To install/Update:


stop wirns

unzip to your wirns folder

start wirns


Ryan


----------



## RTK

Quote:

_Originally posted by time4akshun_
*The Dish Drivers pull in the movie names for all the PPV's except for the Sports ones from 455 - 470. Actually does it better than ReplayTV itself for PPV. More info that with the standard pull. Ryan was gonna look into scraping info for 455-470 for the Sports events but it has not been done yet.


Still pretty good if you ask me.


Time*
I'm not sure you read my post correctly. I was asking about non-US DBS providers which have data available on zap2it, such as starchoice or bell expressvu. Are you somehow saying that the PPV driver for Dish would be able to get EPG PPV data for these as well?


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*I decided to post this build because of the replayguide & todo fixes...*
I saw the remap channel edit with this build looks easy to use, great. Not sure how to get my edits to actually write back to the remapchan.csv though. What am I missing?


Great jump of progress the last few weeks, bth in function and form. You guys rock.

Cliff


----------



## Revwillie

"lots of goodies" = nice. My web-based channel remapping seems to work now or at least the log shows that it is writing the old csv to a bak file and saving the new csv file. Should the remapping be evident in the web-based channel guide?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*"lots of goodies" = nice. My web-based channel remapping seems to work now or at least the log shows that it is writing the old csv to a bak file and saving the new csv file. Should the remapping be evident in the web-based channel guide?*
That will be updated after the next guide update.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Guide "todo-dots" don't match todo list or actual recordings... this is using the latest version - goodies.


John


----------



## time4akshun

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*I'm not sure you read my post correctly. I was asking about non-US DBS providers which have data available on zap2it, such as starchoice or bell expressvu. Are you somehow saying that the PPV driver for Dish would be able to get EPG PPV data for these as well?*
No, not saying that. There is no PPV driver option in WiRNS for Bell or Starchoice. Only DISH. You will get what u see in Zap2it and nothing more for those sats.


Time


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.9 Posted


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


++++

Don't forget to try the new GetNextCall plugin. 

++++


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.9 3/18/2005

WiRNS

1. Integrated ICSharpCode.SharpZipLibrary & removed the DLL.

2. Fixed 4k ReplayGuide updates.

3. Fixed ToDo where the show doesn't show up if the channel was remapped via the Replay. (Thanks l8er for finding this!)

4. Glenn Fixed scroll bars for viewing the log.

5. Updated sqlite3.dll to 3.1.5 (faster db access).

6. Added original air date to channel guide.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## cliffcor

Morning,


I just loaded the new build (remotely, I'm stuck in Iowa due to a snowstorm yesterday in MInneapolis).


A couple things I notice that might deserve a look.


The scroll bars in the view log are MIA, at least with Firefox as a browser.


I attempted to delete a show from the replay guide, on my 4500, and had an hourglass for a long time. Finally closed the window.


Thanks Guys

Cliff


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*The scroll bars in the view log are MIA, at least with Firefox as a browser.*
Might be something to do with being remote. Locally, on the PC that WiRNS runs on, the scroll bars are there in Firefox for me.


----------



## rbolen70

Since it's almost Easter, I put an Easter Egg in WiRNS. Get today's build in my builds directory. To find out what this Easter Egg is, look in the Poopli Developer forums.


Oh..


Happy Easter!


Ryan


----------



## Revwillie

anyone else notice this?


If I do a show search, the results show the wrong date. For example, two episodes of Arrested Development are supposed to air on Friday April 1st. This is what shows up in the Channel Guide and I confirmed it with DVArchive's Channel Guide. If I do a show search for Arrested Development, those two episodes are grouped with an earlier episode airing on March 27th.


edit: using 1.3.1.9 version, not a build from the developer builds.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*anyone else notice this?


If I do a show search, the results show the wrong date. For example, two episodes of Arrested Development are supposed to air on Friday April 1st. This is what shows up in the Channel Guide and I confirmed it with DVArchive's Channel Guide. If I do a show search for Arrested Development, those two episodes are grouped with an earlier episode airing on March 27th.


edit: using 1.3.1.9 version, not a build from the developer builds.*
It's a display issue.. I ran a debug & the times are actually correct


[2005-03-22 11:25:06] time: 3/27/2005 7:30:00 PM 1111977000

[2005-03-22 11:25:06] time: 4/1/2005 8:00:00 PM 1112410800

[2005-03-22 11:25:06] time: 4/1/2005 8:30:00 PM 1112412600



I found the problem and it will be in the next build.



Ryan


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*

I found the problem and it will be in the next build.


Ryan*
cool. I found something else although it might just be that I'm not understanding the remote scheduling process. I set up a recording to record 'this show only' and only keep one episode. Then, I did a net connect (4k), and then rebuilt the guide and todo list. Now, the show is called 'recording 4/3' in the guide. I guess this carries over into the channel guide served to the replays because my DVArchive server also shows that I'm going to record a show with the "recording 4/3" title


Did I accidentally set up a manual record?


BTW: the michael bell FAQ seems to be down.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*cool. I found something else although it might just be that I'm not understanding the remote scheduling process. I set up a recording to record 'this show only' and only keep one episode. Then, I did a net connect (4k), and then rebuilt the guide and todo list. Now, the show is called 'recording 4/3' in the guide. I guess this carries over into the channel guide served to the replays because my DVArchive server also shows that I'm going to record a show with the "recording 4/3" title


Did I accidentally set up a manual record?


BTW: the michael bell FAQ seems to be down.*
Yup... that's manual...


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

SQL Log file from dos box ToDo build.

Cliff

 

sql_todo.zip 60.6083984375k . file


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Yup... that's manual...


Ryan*
I fear that I'm starting to ask FAQ-type questions now. I still cannot access the michael bell FAQ, maybe because of that underscore in the domain name?


"this show only" = manual record?


----------



## rxman

click on the url under rbolen70's last post..works for me


----------



## rxman

click on teh url under roblen70's last post..works for me


----------



## rbolen70

Manual recording patch & other stuff..


In my builds directory:


WiRNS.Manual.Recordings.zip


If you're currently running 

To Install this patch:


stop WiRNS

unzip the file above to your wirns folder

start wirns

-----------------------------------------------

Fixes included in this patch:


WiRNS

1. Removed "(HDTV)" from EpTitle prior to Poopli update.

2. Added Actor & Director Theme thingies for building ToDo.

3. ReplayZone Movies - Now Showing... - Will show anything with an MPAA or Star Rating.

4. Fixed incorrect grouping of shows by day on show search results page.

5. Sped up the ToDo process.

6. Manual recordings show up in todo.

7. Manual recordings show up in channel guide with the single or double "cheerio" picture.

8. Hidden menu shows up when clicking on a show in the replay guide if you unzip Darth Ed's command line version of the poopli updater into the wirns folder.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by rxman_
*click on the url under rbolen70's last post..works for me*
The underscore in the URL will prevent some users from accessing the page/site. I'm running a firewall with squid and can't access it:
Quote:

Illegal character in hostname; underscores are not allowed
If you Google it, you'll find that an underscore is not an acceptible character in a URL.


(BTW, the URL in question is this: WiRNS Faq & Install guide by michaelbell_a ).


----------



## michaelbell_a

Hi everyone,


I have a new home for the faq, without any underscores:
http://kvanbusum.fastmail.fm/WiRNS/ 


It doesn't answer the most recent questions I have seen though. I hope that when your problems do get solved that you will send me information that I can add to the FAQ.



thanks,

michael


----------



## RTK

michael,

I'm not sure if it's intentional or some sort of bug but are you aware that font size in your WiRNS FAQ is normal while the font size in your installation guide is about double the size?


----------



## michaelbell_a

The large font was a typo in the html. I couldn't see the problem in firefox. It's fixed now.



thanks,

michael


----------



## rbolen70

Happy Weekend!


1.3.1.10 Posted


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


++++

Don't forget to try the new GetNextCall plugin. 

++++


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.10 3/25/2005

WiRNS

1. Removed "(HDTV) " from EpTitle prior to Poopli update.

2. Added Actor & Director Theme thingies for building ToDo.

3. ReplayZone Movies - Now Showing... - Will show anything with an MPAA or Star Rating.

4. Fixed incorrect grouping of shows by day on show search results page.

5. Manual recordings show up in todo.

6. Manual recordings show up in channel guide with the single or double "cheerio" picture.

7. Built-in support for "Poopli DLL.dll" from Poopli Updater 0.9 Build 228 or higher if it is put in the WiRNS folder.

----- Do NOT install Poopli in the WiRNS folder. Install in a seperate folder, but copy the file "Poopli DLL.dll" to the WiRNS folder.

8. ReplayGuide pop-up window background color green and hidden options appear if #8 above is true.

9. The Dreamer's IVS/RDDNS status displayed if #8 above is true.

10. Guide and XML files use serial numbers instead of the Replay's name.

11. Changed timeout from 4 to 10 seconds for contacting Replays.

12. Added extra space below ToDo and ReplayGuide to allow for pop-up description.

14. Added duration in minutes to ToDo pop-up description.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## cliffcor

The latest seems to create, at least on my 4500 a series of duplicates on the todo.

Cliff


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*The latest seems to create, at least on my 4500 a series of duplicates on the todo.*
I'm seeing this too (50XX and 55XX series ReplayTVs):
Code:


Code:


236     Star Trek: Enterprise   7:00 PM Fri April 01
236     Star Trek: Enterprise   7:00 PM Fri April 01
...
300     Deadwood        8:00 PM Sun March 27
300     Deadwood        8:00 PM Sun March 27

Not everything is duplicated, just a few.


----------



## cliffcor

I zipped up my guide and the logs from a cmd line wirns -todo to help with the duplicate todo lines.

Thanks

Cliff

 

todo_logs.zip 63.4677734375k . file


----------



## RTK

I've been trying to remap some channels but not sure I have things configured properly. If the channelremap.dll is in the plugin folder and there is a remap.csv file in the WiRNS folder, is there anything else needed for the channel to be remapped? Also, there is a letter before the channel number in the remap.csv file, ie c230, what does the c represent and does it matter what letter is used?


If everything is configured properly, would a manual connect from the replaytv update the onscreen EPG to reflect the channel remapping or would a manual guide update from the configuration screen of WiRNS be needed?


I think I need the channel remap for idiots guide


----------



## cliffcor

The primary need for the remap function is to translate the Alpha-Numeric 'channel' numbers used by the C-Band/4DTV users to the pure numeric numbers required by the RTV.


What are your needs for the remap? Is your programming source wrong from Zap2It?

Cliff


----------



## RTK

Thanks for the clarification on the alphanumeric number. I finally figured out how to get it to work.


----------



## cliffcor

If both the channel number and the callsign match, you can remap to the 3rd and 4th values for a new channel number and callsign. The output should be the remap value.

Cliff


----------



## l8er

FWIW, channel mapping/remapping is mainly useful to correct incorrectly numbered channels (for a given provider) or to provide channel numbers for a listing where none exist natively for the ReplayTV, for example: 4DTV. If you start altering channel numbers that the ReplayTV already knows about and handles, you'll likely end up with a remapped channel that doesn't tune to anything.


----------



## rbolen70

Ok.. Stupid error for the ToDo. No more duplicates/conflicts unless they're supposed to conflict.

Also, if the guide is updating, the timed ToDo won't run. I know that that's been a problem for some.


In my builds directory:

WiRNS.ToDo.Fix.zip - or click here.


stop wirns

unzip to the wirns folder

start wirns



I've also removed 1.3.1.10 and replaced with 1.3.1.10.1 in my downloads directory.


----------



## Bigjohns

Which one to use?? the one in the builds dir? or the 1.3.10.1?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*Which one to use?? the one in the builds dir? or the 1.3.10.1?*
if you have 1.3.1.10 installed, use the builds dir.


If you don't have 1.3.1.10 installed, use 1.3.1.10.1...


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Hmmm.


I was running an older version 1.2.8 I think. I deleted the DB, copied over all the files. It got the WIRNS autoconfigure right, but it can't find my replay units!


[2005-03-28 07:20:24] Attempting to auto-discover all ReplayTVs...

[2005-03-28 07:20:34] Auto-discovery failed!

[2005-03-28 07:20:34] Finished discovering ReplayTVs...


any help? I can re-enter them manually, but this sounds like a problem. It says that it could take 5 minutes to discover, but stops after 10 seconds.


----------



## Revwillie

I see the little green windows and IVS status .... now I need for someone with a 4k replay to request a show from me (see my shows).


----------



## cliffcor

The ToDo Duplicates are gone. I'm only seeing about 10% of my todo list though.


Cliff


----------



## rbolen70

Ok.. Here's what I did...


I setup a 1/2 hour manual recording for 10:30PM on Mon, Wed, Fri and Sat:


298 Recording Mon 3/28 10:30 PM Wed March 30

298 Recording Mon 3/28 10:30 PM Fri April 01

298 Recording Mon 3/28 10:30 PM Sat April 02


Then I decided to use the "renamed" Replay Channel Title for the recording for the ToDo List:


298 Howdy 10:30 PM Mon March 28

298 Howdy 10:30 PM Wed March 30

298 Howdy 10:30 PM Fri April 01


I also have no duplicate shows on either Replay except for a Theme recording, but that one is expected.


[2005-03-28 14:40:32] Building ToDo List for: Master Bdrm

[2005-03-28 14:40:34] Added 79 ToDo entries for Master Bdrm in 2.553672 seconds.

[2005-03-28 14:40:34] Building ToDo List for: REC ROOM

[2005-03-28 14:40:34] Added 45 ToDo entries for REC ROOM in 0.3204608 seconds.

[2005-03-28 14:40:35] Done.


One thing to try is to make sure you have WiRNS.1.3.1.10.1.WinAll.msi 


Then, I zipped what I'm running and put it here: WiRNS.3.28.2005.zip 


So, uninstall, delete the *.guide & *.xml files

Install using WiRNS.1.3.1.10.1.WinAll.msi

Unzip WiRNS.3.28.2005.zip to your WiRNS directory

Start WiRNS and rebuild the ToDo


If you still have ToDo problems:

Stop WiRNS

open a command prompt or msdos box

type wirns -todo

send me the wirns.sql.log


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

I deinstalled Wirns, Reinstalled from the MSI file, and re-created the DB's.


The Todo showed a manual recording (Yea!) out of the many I have, but also seemed to duplcate _some_ shows, but not others.


Zip Attached.

Cliff

 

050328wirns_todo.zip 53.353515625k . file


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*I deinstalled Wirns, Reinstalled from the MSI file, and re-created the DB's.


The Todo showed a manual recording (Yea!) out of the many I have, but also seemed to duplcate _some_ shows, but not others.


Zip Attached.

Cliff*
Cliff.. Did you grab the zip file and unzip to the wirns folder?

I just rebuilt the todo, but didn't see the new todo message in the log.


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Sorry, missed the zip step.


Looks much better. Doesn't find the bulk of the manuals, but there are a number there now.


(Edit Tuesday)


Looked close at the todo list this morning. Seems only one of my 3 program sources were accounted for. The 4DTV input has most of the active recordings listed, however, the input 2, BEV has none.


Cliff

 

050328b.zip 70.7099609375k . file


----------



## Bigjohns

Even running the new software the conflicts are not accurate. I'll hav to catch your ZIP and use that to kill all the duplications though... but for example tomorrow I have 2 records on one machine. House and Veronica Mars. VM was set first. House was set to record shows that didn't conflict. VM was set to record only new episodes. So, when VM is a rerun, it grabs house. This works fine of course on the RTV itself, but Wirns does not catch it. SHows both as being TODO - red dots in the guide - but VM as the 'conflicted show' in the todo list.


DVArchive, on the other hand, properly detects that HOUSE will not be recorded.


John


----------



## Richl796

I have the duping problem. I uninstalled 1.3.1.08. Installed 1.3.1.10.1 and unzipped the zip file into the WiRNS directory. This has fixed the problem with my shows being in conflict when one ended at 10 and the next started at 10 so progress is made. Everything is duplicated on the todo though. wirns.sql.log is attached.


Thanks for all the help.


Regards,

-Rich

 

wirns.zip 1.6923828125k . file


----------



## rbolen70

Cliff...


See if this gets your manual recordings back. I checked, and you have about 30-somthing manual recordings scheduled over the 14 day period

WiRNS.Cliff.zip 


This should take care of that.


The issue that John mentioned should have been taken care of with wirns.3.28.2005.zip. This has that fix too.


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

That seemed to find most if not all of the manual recordings. Great. It still is not finding the Second (BEV) programming todo's. Let me know if there is anything you'd like me to look at.


Cliff

 

050329.zip 91.90234375k . file


----------



## rbolen70

Cliff...


Ok, several things here. I checked and found that there were some problems with the sqlite.dll, so I downloaded the latest from www.sqlite.org which is 3.2.1.

So, I want to see if that will help. I've noticed a few problems here & there with sql, so this should fix that and MIGHT fix your dup todo problem.


Next, I added a function to add placeholder channels. 


The included addchannels.csv.sample needs to be renamed to addchannels.csv for anything to happen. Also, you will need to deselect the extra channels on Zap2it.

I built the sample file using your extra channel data.

WiRNS.Cliff.zip 


Give this a go-around & lemme know.


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Hi,


The todo seems to be pretty much same, with with a number duplicates. What I'll do with to recreate the DB when I get home and see if that some difference. There a number of duples, but a numbers not duplicates.


Take a look if you like. I'll have to do a change for the place keeper (Yes, what a fun deal that will be!) so that'll be once I get home.


Thank You!

Cliff


----------



## cliffcor

Ok, Started with recreating the DB. I've worked up the new placeholder file, and have taken that mapping out of the remapchan.csv.


I seem to have run into a roadblock in the guide update.


Cliff


[2005-03-30 15:34:46] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-03-30 15:34:46] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-03-30 15:34:46] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-03-30 15:34:46] LoadGuide: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.CGProvider.LoadGuideData()Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

[2005-03-30 15:34:46] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.1915.18425) loaded.

[2005-03-30 15:34:46] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1902.34527) loaded.

[2005-03-30 15:34:46] Plugin: GetNextCall.dll (1.0.1905.23744) loaded.


----------



## RTK

Other than putting IVSProvider.dll in the plugin folder, is there another configuration file needed to use IVS with WiRNS?


Also, do you open up the port on the router for the ReplayTV IP address, the WiRNS PC IP address or both?


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*Other than putting IVSProvider.dll in the plugin folder, is there another configuration file needed to use IVS with WiRNS?
*
IVSProvider is NOT needed to use IVS with WiRNS. That is not its purpose. I'm not sure whether rbolen70 includes my readme for IVSProvider in his WiRNS distro. If not, you can find it with my original version of the plugin at the site in my sig.

Quote:

*

Also, do you open up the port on the router for the ReplayTV IP address, the WiRNS PC IP address or both?*
You forward the IVS port you chose in RTV setup to the LAN IP of the RTV.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*Other than putting IVSProvider.dll in the plugin folder, is there another configuration file needed to use IVS with WiRNS?*
The only thing IVSProvider.dll is used for is to bypass the ReplayTV IVS server when the remote ReplayTV IP address is known. (Useful if the ReplayTV IVS server is down).


You should try setting up IVS normally, as if WiRNS didn't exist. There's a good set of instructions here .


----------



## RTK

thanks guys, I've taken your advice and it appears to be able to download however the download speed reminds me of my old 14400 modem. what sort of download speed do you normally see?


sorry to take this off topic, I thought this was a WiRNS issue.


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*thanks guys, I've taken your advice and it appears to be able to download however the download speed reminds me of my old 14400 modem. what sort of download speed do you normally see?


sorry to take this off topic, I thought this was a WiRNS issue.*
your download speed is relative to the: 1)upload speed of the sender, 2)divided by the number of sends coming from his location.


----------



## supergenius

Hey guys, not sure if this is a WiRNS issue exactly, but I'm trying to run 2 Bev Satellite receivers on the same replaytv (line 1, line 2) and I can't seem to get the channel lineup of the second input to duplicate in the 1000's. Therefore, I can't change channels of the second receiver because the replay only sees one lineup. When I look at the lineup in WiRNS it shows correctly (receiver 2 lineup shows in the 1000's). I know this setup is a little strange, but the second receiver is an HDTV receiver and I would prefer to have shows that are not available in HD (survivor) record from the regular receiver so that I can record SD and watch something in HD at the same time.


Like I said, not sure if this is a ReplayTV limitation in that when the provider of line1 and line2 are the same it doesn't bump the second lineup to the 1000's or if this is a WiRNS issue.


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Revwillie

I've tried this a couple of times with no sucess.


In the Wirns Config, I set the secondary port to 8888 or 8282 or something similar. I restart Wirns, either with the web control panel or with the Wirns monitor. Then, I try to access Wirns at the Wirns IP address:8888 and it goes nowhere. the default port 80 still works fine. When I go back to the Wirns config page, it shows my secondary port is "0". The log only says saviving configuration and loading configuration.




I really want to have the ability to close off port 80 in my firewall. I hate leaving it open all the time.


----------



## cliffcor

You may want to ty to port forward a non-published port on your router that maps to your wirns PC on 80. From outside, you'd ask for port 33000 or something. There are several threads around on port forwarding.

Cliff


----------



## rbolen70

Cliff..


Same zip as before. I completely re-worked the ToDo portion. There may be a few dup's, but lemme know. If possible pm me your remapchannels.csv. I tried to duplicate your setup, but you prolly don't use the default remap file.


Anyway, lemme know how this works.


I also fixed the send show status.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*I've tried this a couple of times with no sucess.


In the Wirns Config, I set the secondary port to 8888 or 8282 or something similar. I restart Wirns, either with the web control panel or with the Wirns monitor. Then, I try to access Wirns at the Wirns IP address:8888 and it goes nowhere. the default port 80 still works fine. When I go back to the Wirns config page, it shows my secondary port is "0". The log only says saviving configuration and loading configuration.




I really want to have the ability to close off port 80 in my firewall. I hate leaving it open all the time.*
Did you get something like this in your wirns.log?


[2005-03-31 16:11:36] +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

[2005-03-31 16:11:36] Starting Secondary Web Server on 192.168.1.111:8888

[2005-03-31 16:11:36] Loading server plugins.

[2005-03-31 16:11:36] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1902.34527) loaded.

[2005-03-31 16:11:36] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: REC ROOM(192.168.1.240)

[2005-03-31 16:11:37] Parsed 20/20 entries.

[2005-03-31 16:11:37] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Master Bdrm(192.168.1.241)

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] Parsed 17/17 entries.

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1916.22443) loaded.

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1915.27643) loaded.

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Here you go.


Guild Loaded Fine,

New Placeholder channels worked smoothly,

Duplicates are tamed,

Back to missing the Manual Records,


But in all, a great step forward. Not having to d/l all of those audio channels cut my download time by 1/3 !


Edit 7:30 PST: Manual recordsing are now in the todo guide. I don't know for certain if those were there after the first manual guide load (I don't believe so), but they are there after the nomal update cycles.


Cliff

 

050331.zip 33.2685546875k . file


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*Here you go.


Guild Loaded Fine,

New Placeholder channels worked smoothly,

Duplicates are tamed,

Back to missing the Manual Records,


But in all, a great step forward. Not having to d/l all of those audio channels cut my download time by 1/3 !


Edit 7:30 PST: Manual recordsing are now in the todo guide. I don't know for certain if those were there after the first manual guide load (I don't believe so), but they are there after the nomal update cycles.


Cliff*
Cliff..


Yeah.. I just setup "your" setup & it looks good. Does it look better with the manual recordings showing up with how you renamed them?


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

They look fine. THe major reason for having the manual's visible was to manage conflicts and alternate times, the great benefit of the ToDo list.


The only minor nit I found was on the Show Search, the First day of shows matching the search term, didn't have the date shown. Other then that little nit, I'd firm up the release for the folks.


Cliff


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Did you get something like this in your wirns.log?


[2005-03-31 16:11:36] +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

[2005-03-31 16:11:36] Starting Secondary Web Server on 192.168.1.111:8888

[2005-03-31 16:11:36] Loading server plugins.

[2005-03-31 16:11:36] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1902.34527) loaded.

[2005-03-31 16:11:36] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: REC ROOM(192.168.1.240)

[2005-03-31 16:11:37] Parsed 20/20 entries.

[2005-03-31 16:11:37] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Master Bdrm(192.168.1.241)

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] Parsed 17/17 entries.

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1916.22443) loaded.

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1915.27643) loaded.

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-03-31 16:11:39] +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Ryan*
No, I did not.


[2005-04-01 10:12:26] Saving configuration

[2005-04-01 10:12:26] New configuration saved.

[2005-04-01 10:12:26] Loading configuration

[2005-04-01 10:12:52] Stopping WiRNS Server.

[2005-04-01 10:12:52] Loading Configuration.

[2005-04-01 10:12:52] Loading configuration

[2005-04-01 10:12:52] Collecting free memory

[2005-04-01 10:12:52] Creating new WiRNS Server.

[2005-04-01 10:12:52] Loading server plugins.

[2005-04-01 10:12:52] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-04-01 10:12:53] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-04-01 10:12:54] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-04-01 10:12:59] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.1908.28308) loaded.

[2005-04-01 10:12:59] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1899.10818) loaded.

[2005-04-01 10:12:59] Plugin: GetNextCall.dll (1.0.1905.23744) loaded.

[2005-04-01 10:12:59] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Bed Room(192.168.1.2)

[2005-04-01 10:13:04] Parsed 15/16 entries.

[2005-04-01 10:13:04] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Living Room(192.168.1.1)

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Parsed 43/45 entries.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1912.27475) loaded.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34524) loaded.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34524) loaded.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1910.27712) loaded.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34525) loaded.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34525) loaded.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Starting new WiRNS Server.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Stopping NTP proxy server.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Collecting free memory

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Creating new NTP Proxy server.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Starting new NTP Proxy server.

[2005-04-01 10:13:09] Creating new DNS Proxy


----------



## calvin940

Did I mention that if I could, I would buy every single one of you folks who had any hand in developing WiRNS oodles of drinks down at your local pub!


This f***ing thing is damn amazing and has saved my viewing ass like nobody's business. I love the fact that my Replay now has Canadian listings and is recording all my favorite shows from both DTV and ExpressVU.


Thanks once again for all of your hard work!


Calvin


----------



## Revwillie

Ditto what calvin says ^

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*You may want to ty to port forward a non-published port on your router that maps to your wirns PC on 80. From outside, you'd ask for port 33000 or something. There are several threads around on port forwarding.

Cliff*
this is a great idea and I did try it. However, that's one feature that my Netgear router doesn't seem to support. I can forward one port or a range of ports, but I cannot remap the port being forwarded. If I was still using a linux floppy firewall, I'd have it done.


----------



## rbolen70

Happy Weekend!


1.3.1.11 Posted


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


++++

Don't forget to try the new GetNextCall plugin. 

++++


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.11 4/1/2005

WiRNS

1. ToDo conflicts resoved.

2. ToDo will not be built via the 4-hour timer if a guide update is in process.

3. Add "placeholder" channels.

4. Updated sqlite.dll to 3.2.1.

5. Edit Replays page displays correct model, along with ISN, port and ivsNickname.

6. Fixed Send Show status.

7. Show search page shows Date/Time header for first set of results.

8. Forced netconnect configuration on Datadirect Config page. (for testing).


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by calvin940_
*Did I mention that if I could, I would buy every single one of you folks who had any hand in developing WiRNS oodles of drinks down at your local pub!


This f***ing thing is damn amazing and has saved my viewing ass like nobody's business. I love the fact that my Replay now has Canadian listings and is recording all my favorite shows from both DTV and ExpressVU.


Thanks once again for all of your hard work!


Calvin*
For my part in WiRNS or its plugins GetShellCommands and IVSProvider, you can just send me your PSP.


----------



## cliffcor

The appreciation for a job _very_ well done is said often, but can't be overlooked. The folks involved in this project, have been willing to share talents that started with just a way to trick the Replay into being able to show Canadian listings.


Jumping on this, for my part, I was pleased, and not a small measure amazed, and grateful, when the platform dear to me, the 4DTV with it's own special requirments for translating of those odd ball Character and Numeric channels (after more then a little effort to get the Zap2It folks to take me seriously), Wirns came through with a sweet little channel remapper.


Now with this release, I don't even have to download 30+ channels just to have a means TO remap to something. Every time I came up with a 'One More Thing would be Nice' the folks involved took a run at my request, and if it could be done, it was done.


Wirns has evolved from the simple schedule hijack utility, to a very full featured web guide, ToDo list, Remote Scheduler, Flexible Mapper, remote configurable, show search (With Soundex!), indespensable companion to my Replay.


Guys, We're Grateful!


Cliff


----------



## Bigjohns

I agree - great program. IN fact, both JM and Rbolen (and Kjac!) can pm me if they want some free web space.


On another note, there are still some problems.


It is getting conflicts 'backwards' - ie showing that one show won't record when actually it's the other that wont. DVarchive shows this properly, as does the Replay itself.


Also, some records are not even detected. I set up EYES last week, and next week's episode is not showing as being recorded by Wirns... but it is by the Replay and Dvarchive both...


----------



## rbolen70

Ok.. I forgot to set the default values for the netconnect at startup which causes a problem if you go to the DataDirect config page.


1.3.11.1 posted to fix that.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*I agree - great program. IN fact, both JM and Rbolen (and Kjac!) can pm me if they want some free web space.


On another note, there are still some problems.


It is getting conflicts 'backwards' - ie showing that one show won't record when actually it's the other that wont. DVarchive shows this properly, as does the Replay itself.


Also, some records are not even detected. I set up EYES last week, and next week's episode is not showing as being recorded by Wirns... but it is by the Replay and Dvarchive both...*
What shows are you getting the backwards conflicts & not showing up & what type of recordings? I double checked mine w/ DVA & all are ok. 57 on one & 66 on the other'n. Some single, some repeats & some theme.


Thanks!


Ryan


----------



## RTK

Ryan,

I've asked this question before so perhaps I missed the answer but why are there drop down options in the PPV driver configuration for both "Driver" and "Provider?" Is there a scenario where they would be different?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*Ryan,

I've asked this question before so perhaps I missed the answer but why are there drop down options in the PPV driver configuration for both "Driver" and "Provider?" Is there a scenario where they would be different?*
The provider is for which lineup that you want the ppv listings (driver) integrated into. Only Dish uses all 3 values.


Ryan


----------



## RTK

I guess I'm still confused. If someone chooses, "DirecTV PPV" for the Driver, why is there a need to choose a provider?


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*What shows are you getting the backwards conflicts & not showing up & what type of recordings? I double checked mine w/ DVA & all are ok. 57 on one & 66 on the other'n. Some single, some repeats & some theme.


Thanks!


Ryan*
1 - set up EYES to record last week using DVArchive. SHows on the Replay that it will record (weds), and also shows on DVA. Does NOT show (same channel / time slot) on Wirns.


2 - 'backwards conflicts': Veronica Mars. Set to record all new eps. House : set to record "episodes that don't conflict". This set up records "house" when Vmars is a rerun. Next week, both are new. Wirns shows Vmars RED - conflict in the to do. DVarchive shows HOUSE conflicted and over-ridden = which is correct.


John


----------



## Bigjohns

ALSO - Is there a way for WIRNS to look at a show, say for example MONK. This weeks airing was originally 1/28/05. But because there is no 'repeat' flag, it's scheduled to record.... Could there be a user option that says 'on weekly continuing (series) records, episodes wiwth original air dates EARLIER than today = repeats"??


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*I guess I'm still confused. If someone chooses, "DirecTV PPV" for the Driver, why is there a need to choose a provider?*
You don't.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*ALSO - Is there a way for WIRNS to look at a show, say for example MONK. This weeks airing was originally 1/28/05. But because there is no 'repeat' flag, it's scheduled to record.... Could there be a user option that says 'on weekly continuing (series) records, episodes wiwth original air dates EARLIER than today = repeats"??*
Yeah.. I was toying with that, but there's sooooo many gotchyas.. I.e. some shows will only show the First air date for the show, not the episode.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Yeah.. I was toying with that, but there's sooooo many gotchyas.. I.e. some shows will only show the First air date for the show, not the episode.


Ryan*
maybe this could be selectable by series?


----------



## RTK

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*The provider is for which lineup that you want the ppv listings (driver) integrated into. Only Dish uses all 3 values.


Ryan*
Does this mean the Dish Driver can also be used with a different provider? I guess I don't understand why there is a need for a provider pull down menu option in WiRNS when the provider is determined by the driver chosen.


----------



## Revwillie

uh oh...now when I send a show, I get a green send successfull window mesage even when the log says:


2005-04-03 16:26:46] Sending showID 1109642397 from Living Room to 00055-09166-xxxxxx

[2005-04-03 16:26:46] Found Living Room...

[2005-04-03 16:26:47] Send failed! Show size -1MB error caught. Check your computer's clock.


(note...I did a clock update and fixed the sending problem...the issue is what message wirns displays)


----------



## rbolen70

Need some testers for WiRNS.4.4.2005.zip in my builds directory, mostly for #4 below (Poopli DLL.dll required).


What's in this build so far?

1. Re-worked ToDo Priorities.

2. Fixed show search groupings.

3. Added recording dots to show search results.

4. Added Built-in IVS/RDDNS status checker/ISN lookup for clicking on ReplayGuide shows (If Poopli DLL.dll in WiRNS folder).

5. Added weekly scheduled manual connects (to help some replays reboot weekly). Thanks l8er for testing!


1.3.1.11.1 required for this build.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*4. Added Built-in IVS/RDDNS status checker/ISN lookup for clicking on ReplayGuide shows (If Poopli DLL.dll in WiRNS folder).*
OK, I click on a show in Replay Guide and a box opens up that shows RDDNS has failed for the ReplayTV the show is on. Under configuration, Replays I see an area for ISN, port and ivsNickname, but they're empty and grayed out.


How is the feature supposed to work?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*OK, I click on a show in Replay Guide and a box opens up that shows RDDNS has failed for the ReplayTV the show is on. Under configuration, ReplayTVs I see an area for ISN and nickname, but they're empty and grayed out.


How is the feature supposed to work? *
You can delete the replays & scan for them again.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*You can delete the replays & scan for them again.*
Deleted them and rescanned, then I couldn't access "Replays" under config. Deleted wirns.db and all the related guide files then started WiRNS back up. Initial set up started but it found no ReplayTVs. Imported them and then the IVS stuff was grayed out still. Suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## rbolen70

ServerManagment.zip in the downloads directory lets you edit the isn & stuff...


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Happy Weekend!


1.3.1.12 Posted


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.12 4/8/2005

WiRNS

1. Re-worked ToDo Priorities.

2. Fixed show search groupings.

3. Added recording dots to show search results.

4. Added Built-in IVS/RDDNS status checker/ISN lookup (If Poopli DLL.dll in WiRNS folder).

5. Added weekly scheduled manual connects (to help some replays reboot weekly). Thanks l8er for testing!

6. Can disable DNS proxy to use local DNS (see ReadMeDNS.txt)

7. Fixed problem with Replay not downloading channel guide.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## repnewbie

Rbolen, PM.


----------



## Revwillie

I uninstalled v11 and installed v12 and lost show sending somehow. The little pop up window isn't green anymore, just a blank white background. I uninstalled 12 and reinstalled 11 and the problem was fixed.


Were the additional replay settings deliberately un-grayed? I tried to enter IVS ids and ports and nicknames, but that caused each replay to vanish from the replays config page.


----------



## clambert11

FWIW, it appears as though WiRNS currently suffers from a similar issue as the first release of the Poopli Updater. That is, if DVA is running it will not auto discover the RTV's.


I realized over the last few releases that I couldn't auto add my RTV's due to a failure after updating to a new build. I was able to mannually add them, so it wasn't a big deal. For S & G's I stopped DVA and WiRNS auto added the RTV's without issue.


-- Craig


----------



## Revwillie

yeah, I saw what craig is talking about. My DVA is configured to email error messages to me. I got one that was about the 'requsting all replays identify themselves' packet. Maybe DVA is interfering in the autodiscovery process for Wirns.


I went back to v12 and rebuilt the wirns.db and that seems to have fixed the show sending window...will test more.


----------



## Bigjohns

Now that most of the bugs are out of this, is there a way to make WIRNS fix the 9:59 start times and such??


----------



## Revwillie

Well, I am back to using 10.1 now.


v11 won't update the channel guides, v12 does, but v12 seems to have popup window problems. At first, the show sending popups weren't working. I deleted the wirns.db file and tried again. The show sending popups came back, but then the show scheduling popups broke. What I mean is that the little window pops up, but inside the window is nothing but a white background or sometimes an error message (the browser saying that the page is not accessable).


I have two 4k units. Aside from having the incorrect status after sending a show, v10.1 seems to work for me.


----------



## Bigjohns

Hmmm. no comments from the developers?


----------



## rbolen70

There'll be some goodies tomorrow. 


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

oooh! Goodies!!


----------



## rbolen70

Happy Weekend!


1.3.1.13 Posted


DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB due to ToDo additions


You can avoid deleting your database if you use sqlite3explorer and execute the following two lines, then rebuild the todo:

----------------------------

DROP TABLE todo;

CREATE TABLE todo (serialnumber TEXT,provider TEXT,program TEXT,station INTEGER,unixtime INTEGER,tuning INTEGER,conflict INTEGER,priority TEXT);

----------------------------


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.13 4/15/2005

WiRNS

1. Remmer99's Remote Control Plugin.

2. Fixed recording shows.

3. Fixed edit replays.

4. Recorded channel(s) in time block with jump-to function on Channel Guide.

5. Reformated ToDo and added record-type icons.

6. More ToDo reworking - did you delete your wirns.db yet?



For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*1.3.1.13 Posted


DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB due to ToDo additions*
Stopped WiRNS, deleted wirns.db, unzipped 1.3.1.13, started WiRNS and ran through configuration. Waited a few minutes and checked ToDo list - nothing was displayed. Clicked on Rebuild ToDo/ReplayGuide. Waited a few minutes - still nothing in the ToDo list. Checked the log:
Code:


Code:


[2005-04-15 16:36:32] Checking Manual Recordings.
[2005-04-15 16:36:32] Building ToDo List for: Enterprise
[2005-04-15 16:36:32] Added 0 ToDo entries for Enterprise in 0.015625 seconds.
[2005-04-15 16:36:32] Building ToDo List for: Prometheus
[2005-04-15 16:36:32] Added 0 ToDo entries for Prometheus in 0.015625 seconds.
[2005-04-15 16:36:32] Building ToDo List for: Stargate
[2005-04-15 16:36:32] Added 0 ToDo entries for Stargate in 0.0625 seconds.
[2005-04-15 16:36:32] Done.

Is something broken?


----------



## rbolen70

did you update your channel guide?



Ryan


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*did you update your channel guide?*
Doh! (That was it.)


----------



## Revwillie

hey, can we send shows through wirns that were sent from other users?


---still cannot get the secondary web server on non 80 port to work. However, the issues I was having with v12 seem to be fixed now.


note: I'm finding that wirns upgrading goes much more smoothly if I shut down WinDVA (DVA removed as a service, too) before installing the new wirns. Then, when I install winDVA and DVA as a service again, it fires up more easily as well.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*hey, can we send shows through wirns that were sent from other users?


---still cannot get the secondary web server on non 80 port to work. However, the issues I was having with v12 seem to be fixed now.


note: I'm finding that wirns upgrading goes much more smoothly if I shut down WinDVA (DVA removed as a service, too) before installing the new wirns. Then, when I install winDVA and DVA as a service again, it fires up more easily as well.*
Send recieved shows? Yes, if it hasn't been sent more than 15 times.


Secondary server.. hmmmm.. make sure there is an "ispport" value in the conguration in the registry... if so, make it whatever you want, if not, add a string value, name it ispport and set to the port & restart WiRNS.


Ryan


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Send recieved shows? Yes, if it hasn't been sent more than 15 times.*
ok, it's still cool to be able to send shows that are out of the received category

Quote:

*


Secondary server.. hmmmm.. make sure there is an "ispport" value in the conguration in the registry... if so, make it whatever you want*
BAM!

[2005-04-15 18:42:32] Starting Secondary Web Server on 192.168.1.14:8282


...and while I was in the registry, I changed my DNS server to a non-Comcast public DNS server


thanks, ryan. Wirns just became much less kludgey.


just so you know, I've been checking this thread all day waiting for this version and it was worth the wait! The channel guide recorded block jump feature is great!


----------



## fubie

Hi Guys,


I have not yet used Wirns because I haven't really needed it, But now I think I may need it.


I need to know if it can help my replay recognize my local HD channels comming thru an indoor antenna hooked into my Hughes HTL-HD DirecTV receiver.


My local HD channels are labeled 4-1, 6-1, 12-1, ect.. on the receiver, but Replay Cannot see these channels. Will Wirns help me with this?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by fubie_
*Hi Guys,


I have not yet used Wirns because I haven't really needed it, But now I think I may need it.


I need to know if it can help my replay recognize my local HD channels comming thru an indoor antenna hooked into my Hughes HTL-HD DirecTV receiver.


My local HD channels are labeled 4-1, 6-1, 12-1, ect.. on the receiver, but Replay Cannot see these channels. Will Wirns help me with this?


Thanks for any help.*
Yup,


Use the channel remap feature..


Ryan


----------



## fubie

Thanks Ryan, much appreciated.


I installed and tried updating the guide per instructions but it goes very fast, Here is the error I get in the log.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2005-04-15 18:47:29] Processing guide information for: Fri Apr 15

[2005-04-15 18:47:29] An error occured while updating the guide. Restoring database from: G:\\WiRNS\\wirns.db.bak.

[2005-04-15 18:47:29] DoGuideUpdate: System.Net.WebException: The request failed with HTTP status 401: Unauthorized.

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadRes ponse(SoapClientMessage message, WebResponse response, Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCall)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke( String methodName, Object[] parameters)

at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2005-04-15 18:47:29] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2005-04-15 18:47:29] Processing ToDo Information.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fubie

I found it, I didn't realize that my Zap2it login name is case sensitive.


----------



## fubie

Ok, here's another Prob.


I got my channel guide, I setup my OTA on line up 1 and DTV on line up 2, looking at the channel guide in Wirns my lineups are correct, I went to my Replay and changed my DNS to my Wirns IP, changed my zip code, the Replay connected and pulled the guide, but when I look at my channel guide on the RTV, it hasn't changed.


----------



## cliffcor

Try doing a channel guide clear, and make sure AFTER the zip code cange, that the program sources have the WIRNS designations. Just a guess.

Cliff


----------



## fubie

On the replay setup on the inputs I have not seen Wirns. That seems to be my prob.


I'll go thru the replay setup again to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## fubie

Hhhmmmm, I'm setting Wirns DirecTV on my replay, clearing the channel guide in 243 zones, and doing a net connect. but the channels on the replay remain the same. Wirns says it's Hijaaking the headend and no errors are comming up.


The Wirns Channel guide shows the correct channel list.


Just to make sure I have things set correctly,


On my replay the IP is set to it's own static IP, DNS1 & DNS2 are set to my PC's Static IP that Wirns is running on.


on my router I've opened ports 80 tcp, 53 udp, & 123 udp.


Anything else you can suggest?


Your getting me there one step at a time  so I should be running pretty well today!


----------



## cliffcor

I'd do the following just to be sure.


*Go to Network Setup and hange all of the inputs to None, and Save the Changes

* Do a 243 Zones and Clear the Channel Guide

* Repeat the above Step

*Go to Network Setup and Change the Zip Code

* Select One of the Wirns Label Program Sources (Leave the ohers on None for now)

* Save Changes and See What Channels are Loaded.

* If this does it, go back and add your aditional Inputs.

Cliff


----------



## fubie

Ok, followed your directions, Thank you by the way.


Here is what I found. When in the Replay setup I have 2 Wirns selections, Wirns DirecTV & Wirns Local broadcast. I set up both in Zap2It so I could get my local OTA HD channels.


Now, physically on my RTV I only have my DTV receiver plugged into input 2 S-Video. The DTV receiver has my OTA intenna plugged into it and my local HD channels show on it.


My local HD channels show on the DTV guide as 4-1, 6-1, ect..


If I choose Wirns DTV on my RTV I get all my DTV channels but no OTA HD channels. Vice versa for the Wirns Local broadcast.


I have no idea how to combine them. I've looked at channel mapping but not sure at all what to do.


Thanks again for any help.


----------



## cliffcor

I do not believe there is any way to combine the listings, as there is only input that is active, and you can't specify two sources for one input. Good to hear that you finally got your DTV listings set up.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

When using the PPV plugin for DirecTV. I only have the following channels listed:


100 PPV

102 INFO

104 INFO

105 INFO

111 INFO

115 INFO


116 PPVP

118 SPEVENT

124 FRVCH

190 HERETV


The other channels between 100-200 are masked out. Now, if I remove the PPV Confirgration from Wirns then the other PPV channels are listed but no show description...which indicates I have the channels selected in the zap2it guide.


What am I doing wrong?


----------



## fubie

Hmmmm,


What's strange tho is the Wirns guide shows both my OTA HD and DTV channels in the same lineup.


Channel 4-1 (OTA HD) shows as Channel 4

Channel 231 (DTV) Shows as Channel 1231


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*When using the PPV plugin for DirecTV. I only have the following channels listed:


100 PPV

102 INFO

104 INFO

105 INFO

111 INFO

115 INFO


116 PPVP

118 SPEVENT

124 FRVCH

190 HERETV


The other channels between 100-200 are masked out. Now, if I remove the PPV Confirgration from Wirns then the other PPV channels are listed but no show description...which indicates I have the channels selected in the zap2it guide.


What am I doing wrong?*


The guy providing the data hasn't done so for quite some time now. 


I'll look into other ways to get it.


Ryan


----------



## Revwillie

I'm having to stop and restart wirns every few hours for some reason. It seems to be losing the replays and then it cannot build the replay guide or todo list. Maybe it's related to DVA? The DVA log is showing that DVA is responding to the 'identify' requests presumably coming from wirns. Or I could be wrong.


I cannot fix the problem by restarting wirns from the web control panel. I have to use the wirns monitor to stop and then start wirns.


[2005-04-17 10:28:39] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2005-04-17 10:28:39] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-04-17 10:28:51] Updating ReplayGuide information

[2005-04-17 10:28:51] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-04-17 10:32:03] Processing ToDo Information.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Stopping WiRNS Server.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Loading Configuration.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Loading configuration

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Collecting free memory

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Creating new WiRNS Server.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Loading server plugins.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1899.10818) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: GetNextCall.dll (1.0.1905.23744) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] GuideServer: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin..ctor()

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1931.25301) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34524) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34524) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: RemoteControl.dll (1.1.1927.19920) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1927.24145) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34525) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.1929.15842) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Starting new WiRNS Server.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Starting Secondary Web Server on 192.168.1.14:8282

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Loading server plugins.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1899.10818) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] GuideServer: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin..ctor()

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1931.25301) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1927.24145) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-04-17 10:36:00] WiRNSService.RestartWirnsServer() System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.TriggerWirnsRestart(Object sender, ElapsedEventArgs eArgs)

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Stopping configuration server.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Collecting free memory

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Creating new configuration server.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Loading server plugins.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1927.24145) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Starting new configuration server.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Starting Secondary Web Server on 192.168.1.14:8282

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Loading server plugins.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1899.10818) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] GuideServer: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin..ctor()

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1931.25301) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1927.24145) loaded.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-04-17 10:38:19] WiRNSService.RestartConfigServer() System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.TriggerConfigRestart(Object sender, ElapsedEventArgs eArgs)

[2005-04-17 10:38:56] DoServeGuide: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection.

Parameter name: index

at System.Collections.SortedList.GetKey(Int32 index)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)


----------



## Loren Kruse.

I have seen this same problem although not as often with the current release WiRNS.1.3.1.13. Mine is more like once a day... I plan on not using the web interface to WIRNS and see if the server will stay up longer.


Anyone else having this problem?


I think the key is in the last part of your log...

Quote:

WiRNSService.RestartConfigServer() System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.TriggerConfigRestart(Object sender, ElapsedEventArgs eArgs)


DoServeGuide: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection.


DoServeGuide: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection.

Parameter name: index

at System.Collections.SortedList.GetKey(Int32 index)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)


----------



## fubie

If my Channel guide in Wirns shows channels 4,6,12,18,1004,1006,1012,1018 shouldn't it be the same on my Replay?


----------



## RTK

I saw the same problem in my log with this latest version and not sure why. After a complete uninstall, deleting the WiRNS directory, deleting any traces in the registry and a fresh reinstall, everything is now working fine.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by fubie_
*If my Channel guide in Wirns shows channels 4,6,12,18,1004,1006,1012,1018 shouldn't it be the same on my Replay?*
Nope.. The replay will try to use up the channels 

Ryan


----------



## fubie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Nope.. The replay will try to use up the channels 

Ryan*
Ok, but please tell me if this makes sense because I don't think I'm grasping what Wirns does.


The channel list I posted above and what's in my Wirns Channel Guide is what I want because it has my OTA HD channels as well as my DTV channels.


Is this possible?


----------



## RTK

Quote:

_Originally posted by fubie_
*The channel list I posted above and what's in my Wirns Channel Guide is what I want because it has my OTA HD channels as well as my DTV channels.*
what specifically are trying to accomplish with your channel lineup as the channelremap plugin might allow you to accomplish what you want. what exactly are the sources you are trying to integrate?


----------



## fubie

Well, I have a Hughes HD DTV Receiver. My DTV channels start at 4 and goto 936. Plugged into my DTV is an indoor OTA HD antenna. the channels for this are listed as 4-1,6-1,8-1,12-1, in my DTV channel guide.


So in Zap2It I created 2 lineups, 1 for DTV Milwaukee, and 1 for Local broadcasts.


In Wirns they are combined so that it shows the OTA HD channels 4-1,6-1,8-1,12-1 as 4,6,8,12


Wirns then shows my DTV channels as 1004,1006,1008,1012 This is perfect.


But my replay only shows the DTV channels as they were before I used Wirns.


Any ideas?


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Sounds like you haven't chosen the Wirns channel linup from the ReplaTV unit...


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*I saw the same problem in my log with this latest version and not sure why. After a complete uninstall, deleting the WiRNS directory, deleting any traces in the registry and a fresh reinstall, everything is now working fine.*
thanks for the tip. I'll give that a shot


----------



## fubie

I did select Wirns on my Replay, I have 2 to choose from, Wirns DTV & Wirns Local broadcast.


If I choose Wirns DTV, I don't get my OTA locals.


If I choose Wirns Local I don't get my DTV. Any way around this?


----------



## Loren Kruse.

I would like to Wirns provide some type of simple web based password protection. I would like to set up my Wirns so that I can access it remotely but currently I am afraid that someone my change my settings or recording settings.


I am really suprised that it doesn't have this feature by now.


----------



## RTK

Quote:

_Originally posted by fubie_
*I did select Wirns on my Replay, I have 2 to choose from, Wirns DTV & Wirns Local broadcast.


If I choose Wirns DTV, I don't get my OTA locals.


If I choose Wirns Local I don't get my DTV. Any way around this?*
1. In Zap2it account, under satellite provider, choose DirecTV Milwaukee


2. Remap the analog channels in WiRNS to the HD OTA digital channels you want to receive from the STB. This will allow you to use the guide data from the analog channel but select the digital channel. For example, remap WTMJ (channel 4) so that it changes the channel on your STB to WTMJ-HD. (I have no idea what that channel is). I've never tried to remap to an OTA HD channel, like 4-1. How do you select 4-1 from your remote rather than 4? Somehow that distinction needs to be put in your remapchan.csv.


If you are unable to remap to an HD OTA channel then it doesn't sound like you are going to be able to get both HD OTA channels and DTV from a single input into the replay. While the picture from the composite somewhat sucks, you might then try


1. Connect a composite video cable from your STB to input 1 on the replay.


2. Connect a s-video cable from the STB to the Svideo input (input 2) on the replay.


3. configure input 1 for OTA channels, configure input 2 for DTV channels


I've always wished the replay had 2 svideo inputs


----------



## fubie

Since my DTV receiver lists my OTA HD channels as 4-1,6-1,ect... How would the RTV enter the dash?


----------



## RTK

I asked the question above, how do you choose 4-1 on your remote and not 4? Is there a dash on your remote?


----------



## fubie

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*I asked the question above, how do you choose 4-1 on your remote and not 4? Is there a dash on your remote?*
Sorry, I missed the question from you.


Yes there is a dash on the remote.


----------



## rbolen70

4/18/2005 "Checkpoint" build...


Get it here: WiRNS.4.18.2005.zip 


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

If you are running 1.3.1.13, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.


Changes so far:


1.3.1.xx 4/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Channel Guide recording icons show which do NOT record and link removed for that channel.

2. More ToDo reworking for multiple providers.

3. Added web page titles.

4. Changed colors for ReplayGuide & ToDo to match Show Search.

5. Changed Theme icon.


----------



## RTK

Quote:

_Originally posted by fubie_
*Sorry, I missed the question from you. Yes there is a dash on the remote.*
Ryan,

If he enters a "4-1" as an entry in remapchan.csv will it be recognized and tune to 4-1?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by RTK_
*Ryan,

If he enters a "4-1" as an entry in remapchan.csv will it be recognized and tune to 4-1?*
That's a good question. I don't think so.


I know that the 4DTV users have another device that can interpret an "integer" channel to an IR-code for an "Alpha-Numeric" code. What WiRNS does, is allows the Replay to "see" say, channel 523, but the IR device knows that when it sees that code, it sends G-1203 to the 4DTV reciever.


Check with CliffCor. I'm sure he can help out with that one.



Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

Check with CliffCor. I'm sure he can help out with that one.
THere are two sides of the equation. The RTV side where numeric channel numbers are the rule. To do that for the 4DTV where the listings are a mix of Alpha and Numeric is accomplished with the Wirns remapper function where the Alpha-Numeric channel is converted to a pure number for the RTV.


The second side is to convert the RTV numeric back to the set of IR commands needed to select the Sat and Channel required. The Alpha part (for the most part) are simply numeric commands, where the 4DTV 'knows' that the first part of a satellite designation is Alpha. (5=G, 3=T etc.) The interface device takes the numeric input and references an internal table to output the proper commands.


I know this isn't exactly what your challenge is, but I hope it gives you some ideas.


Cliff


----------



## RTK

so if one has the Replay configured so their IR blaster sends the appropriate commands to change channel on a STB, how do we figure out how to send the "-" command? The remote for the STB has a "-" button so there is some code that must corresponds to the output desired. I'm not even going to begin to pretend to understand how the remap plugin actually works but does it take the alphanumeric numbers provided and just send those to the IR blaster such that entering a "-" (like in 4-1) would actually work? Some how we need to know or duplicate the output the same as if I am entering "4" "-" "1" on a remote.


We can do the 4 and the 1, now we just need the "-"


----------



## rbolen70

4/19/2005 "Funstuff" build...


Get it here: WiRNS.4.19.2005.zip 


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

If you are running 1.3.1.13, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.13 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes so far:


1.3.1.xx 4/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Channel Guide recording icons show which do NOT record and link removed for that channel.

2. More ToDo reworking for multiple providers.

3. Added web page titles.

4. Reformated web page colors to more closely match with ReplayTV's colors.

5. Changed Theme icon.

6. Fixed secondary web port configuration.

7. Added WiRNS graphic to page titles.

8. More page reformatting.

9. Added the "Enter" key on the Remote.

10. Moved Guide Date to Page Title.

11. Made the "no record" icon bolder.


----------



## Revwillie

I like Funstuff.


I do have one issue. Sometimes, when I click on a show in the replay guide for my Bedroom Replay, a show from my living room replay pops up in the green sending window. I've noticed that when I hold the mouse cursor over the show title before clicking, the URL in the IE status bar shows the show ID number....the incorrect show that pops up has the same ID number as the correct show that should pop up...albeit on the other replay. These are 4K units.


----------



## rxman

well done!...now where is the sub menu to have wirns start my mr.coffee?


----------



## calvin940

I previously had 1.3.1.8 running. I finally noticed that my zap2it sub expired (as so nicely identified in my logs), so I decided to upgrade.


I took the 04.19 build, removed my wirns db and was getting this XML parse error. So I de-installed my wirns (add/rem prgs), installed 1.3.1.13 and get the following as well:


C:\\WiRNS>WiRNS.exe -server

[2005-04-19 22:22:40] Database doesn't exist, creating...

[2005-04-19 22:22:40] Creating the STATIONS table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:40] Creating the LINEUPS table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:41] Creating the LINEUPMAPS table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:41] Creating the SCHEDULES table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:42] Creating the PROGRAMS table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:43] Creating the PRODUCTIONCREW table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:43] Creating the PROGRAMGENRE table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:43] Creating the REPLAYS table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Creating the TODO table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Creating the ReplayGuide table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Creating the PPV table.

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] ********************************************

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Detected that I'm running from command line.

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 13 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dr

eamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Initializing.

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Loading configuration

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Loading Defaults

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Starting WiRNS

[2005-04-19 22:22:44] Configured to update guide at: 1:00

[2005-04-19 22:22:59] Loading configuration

[2005-04-19 22:22:59] Starting initial guide update.

[2005-04-19 22:23:00] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 13 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-04-19 22:23:00] C:\\WiRNS\\wirns.log has been backed up to C:\\WiRNS\\wirns.log.1113949380.txt

[2005-04-19 22:23:00] Purging old guide information

[2005-04-19 22:23:00] Update Time: 2005-04-19 22:23:00

[2005-04-19 22:23:00] Updating guide information in the database.

[2005-04-19 22:23:00] Updating guide for Zap2it account: XXXXXXXX

[2005-04-19 22:23:00] Processing guide information for: Tue Apr 19

[2005-04-19 22:23:42] An error occured while updating the guide.

[2005-04-19 22:23:42] DoGuideUpdate: System.InvalidOperationException: There is an error in XML document (9477, 121). --

-> System.Xml.XmlException: The XML declaration is unexpected. Line 9478, position 3.

at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseTag()

at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseBeginTagExpandCharEntities()

at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadChildren(XmlNode parent)

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadElementNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.LoadCurrentNode()

at System.Xml.XmlLoader.ReadCurrentNode(XmlDocument doc, XmlReader reader)

at System.Xml.XmlDocument.ReadNode(XmlReader reader)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadXmlNodes (Boolean elementCanBeType)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadTypedPri mitive(XmlQualifiedName type, Boolean elementCanBeType

)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadReferenc ingElement(String name, String ns, Boolean elementCanB

eType, String& fixupReference)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializationReader.ReadReferenc ingElement(String name, String ns, String& fixupRefere

nce)

at Microsoft.Xml.Serialization.GeneratedAssembly.XmlSerializati onReader1.Read8_downloadResponse()

--- End of inner exception stack trace ---

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializer.Deserialize(XmlReader xmlReader, String encodingStyle)

at System.Xml.Serialization.XmlSerializer.Deserialize(XmlReader xmlReader)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadRes ponse(SoapClientMessage message, WebResponse response,

Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCall)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke( String methodName, Object[] parameters)

at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2005-04-19 22:23:42] **************************************

[2005-04-19 22:23:42] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-04-19 22:23:42] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-04-19 22:23:42] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-04-19 22:23:42] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Local time: 2005.04.19 22:23:41

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Precision: 8.83423532389192E+74 ms

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Reference ID: time-C.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.103)

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Root Dispersion: 62.0269775390625 ms

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Round Trip Delay: 110 ms

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Local Clock Offset: -1299 ms)

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] **************************************

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Collecting free memory

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-04-19 22:23:41] Configured to update guide at: 1:00

[2005-04-19 22:23:42] Attempting to auto-discover all ReplayTVs...

[2005-04-19 22:23:52] Auto-discovery failed!

[2005-04-19 22:23:52] Finished discovering ReplayTVs...

[2005-04-19 22:23:53] Loading configuration

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Detected configuration settings.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 10.1.1.135

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Loading server plugins.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.1924.11791) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1902.34527) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: GetNextCall.dll (1.0.1905.23744) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.1923.18478) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1931.25301) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34524) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading permanent entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 0 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading cached entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 0 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: IVSProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34525) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.1902.34526) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.1902.34526) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1902.34526) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34524) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: RemoteControl.dll (1.1.1927.19920) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1927.24145) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.1902.34525) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.1929.15842) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Loading server plugins.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Plugin: ServerManagment.dll (1.1.1927.24145) loaded.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-04-19 22:23:56] **************************************

[2005-04-19 22:23:56] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-04-19 22:23:56] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-04-19 22:23:56] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-04-19 22:23:56] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Local time: 2005.04.19 22:23:55

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Precision: 1.76684706477838E+75 ms

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Reference ID: time-B.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.102)

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Root Dispersion: 234.024047851563 ms

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Round Trip Delay: 109 ms

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Local Clock Offset: -193 ms)

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] **************************************

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Remote show sending not available.

[2005-04-19 22:23:55] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests



Any ideas?


Calvin


P.S. I renewed my zap2it sub and it says active on their site and my lineups are fine on the labs site.


----------



## rbolen70

Zap2it problems:


"We have encountered some unexpected issues in today's release. It looks like only certain users are affected, as the load balancer gives you a particular app server. We hope to have the issue remedied soon.


Thanks for your patience.

_________________

- Tom

Zap2it Labs forum and customer service manager"


----------



## RTK

my log shows the same error, hopefully zap2it will fix it soon.


----------



## rbolen70

You can check status here:

http://bb.labs.zap2it.com/viewtopic.php?t=445


----------



## RTK

I posted a message in that thread on their forum as I'm still seeing error trying to update WiRNS.


----------



## Bigjohns

Glad I didnt load this last night... I would have been upset at myself for 'breaking' it...


OK.


What does 'force net connect' do exactly?


JOhn


----------



## l8er

FWIW, the problem is not with WiRNS nor the new version of WiRNS, the problem is with Zap2It. Apparently seeing the problem is dependent on which of the Zap2It servers you connect to (and there's no control over who connects to which server).


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*What does 'force net connect' do exactly?*
It forces the ReplayTV to do a net connect.


----------



## Bigjohns

So, this could improve stability? like a soft reboot? Just trying to figure out a way to get these darn things to stop wobbling...


----------



## cliffcor

Couple Things.


Data Direct is back up sorta, but nearly saturated with data requests. They advise setting your downloads to 2 days until things catch up. I was able to get 2 days worth of updates this morning w/o error.


On the Remote, it would be very handy to have the Zones button so users could do various 243 zones tasks when needed.


Cliff


----------



## calvin940

Still fails for me in the same way on the very first day. My replay has lost all information/listing about days ahead, so no recording is happening for me. It's a definite drag. Hopefully they will fix it soon.


Calvin


----------



## rbolen70

4/20/2005 "Holy Cow" build...


Also, Zap2it backed out the latest release, so guide updates should work.


Check out #'s 12, 13 & 14... 


Get it here: WiRNS.4.20.2005.zip 


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

If you are running 1.3.1.13, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.13 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


!!!After installing, you'll need to rebuild ToDo/ReplayGuide before downloading shows!!!


Changes so far:


1.3.1.xx 4/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Channel Guide recording icons show which do NOT record and link removed for that channel.

2. More ToDo reworking for multiple providers.

3. Added web page titles.

4. Reformated web page colors to more closely match with ReplayTV's colors.

5. Changed Theme icon.

6. Fixed secondary web port configuration.

7. Added WiRNS graphic to page titles.

8. More page reformatting.

9. Added the "Enter" key on the Remote.

10. Moved Guide Date to Page Title.

11. Made the "no record" icon bolder.

12. Added 243-zones "Service", "NetConnect" and "Zones" buttons to the remote.

13. Added Scheduled show downloading. Time configured under WiRNS Configuration.

14. Downloaded shows include DVA-compatable XML description, NO IMPORTING NEEDED. Add the Downloaded Shows directory to your DVA Local Guide Path.


----------



## cliffcor

Holy Cow indeed !


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*4/20/2005 "Holy Cow" build...*
How long before the "Zoinks" build?

Quote:

*

Also, Zap2it backed out the latest release, so guide updates should work.
*
not for me yet.


I read in another thread that you can run Wirns but not use the Wirns channel guide data. Can I use wirns just for remote sending and remote 4k scheduling without using the Wirns channel guide?


I think I have to dump wirns altogether soon. RTK suggested "deleting all traces of Wirns from the registry" When I did that, a host of problems surfaced. Windows firewall started dropping all the wirns related packets so I had to shut it off. One of my replays still won't finish a net connect. It hangs at 'combining data'.


Unless I can find a way to repair all the wirns related registry keys, it's pointless to even bother with it. No, I didn't backup my registry. I thought that if I only deleted registry items with "wirns" in them, they would all come back during a reinstall but that's apparently not the case.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*How long before the "Zoinks" build?




not for me yet.


I read in another thread that you can run Wirns but not use the Wirns channel guide data. Can I use wirns just for remote sending and remote 4k scheduling without using the Wirns channel guide?


I think I have to dump wirns altogether soon. RTK suggested "deleting all traces of Wirns from the registry" When I did that, a host of problems surfaced. Windows firewall started dropping all the wirns related packets so I had to shut it off. One of my replays still won't finish a net connect. It hangs at 'combining data'.


Unless I can find a way to repair all the wirns related registry keys, it's pointless to even bother with it. No, I didn't backup my registry. I thought that if I only deleted registry items with "wirns" in them, they would all come back during a reinstall but that's apparently not the case.*
Just select the non-wirns lineup and make sure that you have the same lineup in zap2it..


To completely start over, make sure DVA is not running for the install. Uninstall wirns, delete the folder, delete the registry key, then re-install wirns and after setup, start dva.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

RW.. I may have missed this, but what happens if you turn off your firewall?


Ryan


----------



## RTK

Revwillie:

Sorry to hear you are having problems after a registry edit. I can assure you that after deleting only registry entries containing "wirns," I have been able to reinstall WiRNS with no problems. In general, if I have problems after a version upgrade, I wipe everything clean.


Before you give up try the following.


1. Uninstall WiRNS

2. Delete the WiRNS folder (subdirectory) on the hard drive

3. Search for "wirns" in your registry editor and delete all entries. I have found that I need to run regedt32 and not regedit in order to be able to remove all entries. there are also a couple of registry entries that need to have permisions added in order to delete.

4. After registry is wiped free of wirns, reboot

5. Install WiRNS


If possible, try starting off with your firewall disabled. Once you confirm everything is working then you can enable and configure it to allow WiRNS to work.


Good luck


----------



## Revwillie

i might have the Holy Cow build mostly working. Remote 4k scheduling looks OK. Remote show sending isn't working. It would not discover my replays even with DVA shut down. I manually entered all the numbers and RDDNS status looks fine, but the shows aren't being sent. The green popup says sucessful, but the log doesn't report a successful send and the shows aren't showing up where they are supposed to be for my own replays (loopback) or other poopli users.


Just now, I tried to delete my replays and re-scan for them, but it once again broke the config web page. It won't show the Replay Config anymore and the Guideserver plugin isn't loading properly. The only way I know to fix that is to Stop and Start the service with the wirns monitor. I can't do that until I'm back at home tonight.


what's the long URL for 'Scan for more replays'? If I can't get the configreplays page to come up, maybe I can still force a scan.


The firewall has been off for several days now.


----------



## rbolen70

Revwillie,


The url for scan is: http://wirnsip/manage/ConfigureReplays?scan 


May also want to try: http://wirnsip/manage/RestartWirnsServer 


Ryan


----------



## Revwillie

The restart Wirns server doesn't seem to help. I keep getting this error until I stop and then start the service again from the wirns monitor:


GuideServer: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin..ctor()


Once I got home, I was able to start and stop and rescan for the replays. Both came up, I edited their IVS ports. Show sending is still not working.


----------



## berndtnm

I used to use Wirns to get the program guide for BVN TV (the dutch international tv station) that was on Dish Network until March 31 (while I was actually receiving BVN free-to-air via satellite from globecast. Now I cannot get the program info for BVN TV anymore, since Dich has dropped them.


Is there a way to get the program guide into Wirns, if it is not available on zap2it? I can get the guide with xmltv.


thanks


Markus


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*The restart Wirns server doesn't seem to help. I keep getting this error until I stop and then start the service again from the wirns monitor:


GuideServer: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin..ctor()


Once I got home, I was able to start and stop and rescan for the replays. Both came up, I edited their IVS ports. Show sending is still not working.*
Revwillie,


Is there a poopli config file in your wirns directory? If so, check it so see if your replays are in it, if not, start the updater, let it find the replays & then copy the config file to your wirns directory.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by berndtnm_
*I used to use Wirns to get the program guide for BVN TV (the dutch international tv station) that was on Dish Network until March 31 (while I was actually receiving BVN free-to-air via satellite from globecast. Now I cannot get the program info for BVN TV anymore, since Dich has dropped them.


Is there a way to get the program guide into Wirns, if it is not available on zap2it? I can get the guide with xmltv.


thanks


Markus*
Is there a lineup available that has this on Zap2it?


Ryan


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Revwillie,


Is there a poopli config file in your wirns directory? If so, check it so see if your replays are in it, if not, start the updater, let it find the replays & then copy the config file to your wirns directory.


Ryan*
yes. It was actually an old Poopli.dll that was working in previous Wirns versions. I found a newer dll file in my poopli updater folder and copied that over. It's still not working.


I'm trying another Cleanup and reinstall. This time, adjusting permissions to get rid of the "legacy" keys in the registry. After reinstall, when I try to start the wirns application, I get a .NET error:


System.InvalidOperationException: DragDrop registration failed. ---> System.Threading.ThreadStateException: The current thread must set to Single Thread Apartment (STA) mode before OLE calls can be made. Ensure that your Main function has STAThreadAttribute marked on it.

at System.Windows.Forms.Control.SetAcceptDrops(Boolean accept)

--- End of inner exception stack trace ---

at System.Windows.Forms.Control.SetAcceptDrops(Boolean accept)

at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnHandleCreated(EventArgs e)

at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnHandleCreated(EventArgs e)

at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmCreate(Message& m)

at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)

at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)

at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)

at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmCreate(Message& m)

at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)

at System.Windows.Forms.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)

at System.Windows.Forms.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)

at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


it lets me click 'continue' so I can finish setup, but I thought I should report this.


...after shutting wins app down, the .NET error doesn't come back on the next restart. I'm using the same exact Poopli.dll for wirns as I am for the poopli updater. the updater will send shows, but wirns will not.


----------



## rbolen70

Revwillie.. but what about the config.xml file? if that's missing or just missing your replays, copy the one over from your updater directory.


Ryan


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Revwillie.. but what about the config.xml file? if that's missing or just missing your replays, copy the one over from your updater directory.


Ryan*
    uhhh...oops. The one with the right info in it was of course deleted with the rest of the wirns directory. I saw a config.xml file there after reinstallation but didn't open it up to check it. When you mentioned the "config file" I thought you were talking about the dll file.


Sorry about that.


update: sending works


So, I apologize for complaining about a non-problem and I hope it's OK to still report the problems that do come up. I only mean it as bug reporting.


I still see the wrong show info in the replayguide popup windows sometimes. It happens with shows that were recorded in the same time slots on different replays and the shows have the same show ID numbers. No errors are reported. somehow, Wirns is just finding the right show ID from the wrong replay's replay guide.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*    uhhh...oops. The one with the right info in it was of course deleted with the rest of the wirns directory. I saw a config.xml file there after reinstallation but didn't open it up to check it. When you mentioned the "config file" I thought you were talking about the dll file.


Sorry about that.


update: sending works


So, I apologize for complaining about a non-problem and I hope it's OK to still report the problems that do come up. I only mean it as bug reporting.


I still see the wrong show info in the replayguide popup windows sometimes. It happens with shows that were recorded in the same time slots on different replays and the shows have the same show ID numbers. No errors are reported. somehow, Wirns is just finding the right show ID from the wrong replay's replay guide.*
If you & the others don't report bugs, how will they get fixed?





Thanks!


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Happy Weekend!


1.3.1.14 "Zoinks" Posted


If the database doesn't get recreated with the new todo and replayguide tables, delete your db.


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.14 4/22/2005

WiRNS

1. Channel Guide recording icons show which do NOT record and link removed for that channel.

2. More ToDo reworking for multiple providers.

3. Added web page titles.

4. Reformated web page colors to more closely match with ReplayTV's colors.

5. Changed Theme icon.

6. Fixed secondary web port configuration.

7. Added WiRNS graphic to page titles.

8. More page reformatting.

9. Added the "Enter" key on the Remote.

10. Moved Guide Date to Page Title.

11. Made the "no record" icon bolder.

12. Added 243-zones "Service", "NetConnect" and "Zones" buttons to the remote.

13. Added Scheduled show downloading. Time configured under WiRNS Configuration.

14. Downloaded shows include DVA-compatable XML description, NO IMPORTING NEEDED. Add the Downloaded Shows directory to your DVA Local Guide Path.

15. Actual record time and duration when mouse hovers over record icon in channel guide.

16. Fixed printing.

17. Re-ordered ReplayGuide display by Show Name, then time recorded.

18. Changed system tray icons for WiRNSMon.



For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Ryan - outstanding job on the latest release of WIRNS!


----------



## RTK

New version of WiRNS is looking and working fantastic.

Thanks Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

I'd like to add thanks to Remmer99. He's done some coding on this lately.


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

It's a slick release.


One thing that I see that might need a minor tweak, if others notice it is a tendancy on the web remote to 'bounce' a key on click. (Click Select, and 2 Selects go to the Replay). This may be me, but if's it's possible to isolate the clicks better to avoid the double's that'd be great.


The new look is very attractive and functional, nice.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*It's a slick release.


One thing that I see that might need a minor tweak, if others notice it is a tendancy on the web remote to 'bounce' a key on click. (Click Select, and 2 Selects go to the Replay). This may be me, but if's it's possible to isolate the clicks better to avoid the double's that'd be great.
*
This the well known "double select" bug. It lies in the ReplayTV software itself and affects a few other buttons besides select. Thus, every app that includes remote functions--e.g. DVArchive, Web|Mote, RTVRCCommander, etc.--will have the same problem.There is no way around it, and no one outside of DNNA can fix it. Since it is increasingly doubtful we will ever see a new release of the software for the RTV, don't expect to see the bug fixed.


----------



## Bigjohns

can one force shows start/stop times yet? I.e. force LOST to end at :00 instead of :02?


----------



## Bigjohns

And - can we "grey out" the 'av source'? I mean, if I only have ONE input into the RTV, do I have to remember which one it is? And select it all the time to schedule a recording?


----------



## Bigjohns

Why would I get this message:

ERROR: Unable to schedule recording. Replay told us there weren't any slots.


when the guide SHOWS that that block of time has no recordings, and I'm scheduling a single instance record (the Desp. Houswives for tomorrow night). In fact, on the Replay that I'm trying to schedule, Desp. is exactly what DOES record in that slot...


Also, conflicts are still not right. Shows HOUSE recording over Veronica Mars, and that is not how it works... Also shows "everybody loves raymond" recording over 24, and ... that is not how it works!


And it does not show YES DEAR recording at all... but it does...*sigh*


----------



## Revwillie

I think v14 is the best one I've tried. I'm only missing a few items from the todo/channel guide record marks lists. I still have the show from the wrong replayTV pop up out of the replay guide in some cases. The web configuration page still chokes sometimes and the restart options within the web page don't fix it. I have to stop the service and restart the service and then rebuild the todo/guide. (update: not sure, but the web page seems to break when one of my replays does an automatic net connect...Had to stop and start the service twice today)


The new UI is outstanding. It's much easier to read than the older versions.


----------



## lonetreejim

 Oh, oh.


Is there something wrong with Zap2it this morning? My regularly scheduled update failed saying the connection to the server was unexpectedly closed.


ltj


----------



## Revwillie

OK, here's more on the repeatability of the "wrong show in popup" problem.


The Bed Room Replay still has one of the shows that would pop up as a different show recorded in the Living Room at the same time (somehow shows recorded at the same time end up with identical show IDs?). The correct show pops up because the corresponding show on the Living Room replay was recently deleted. A new show (desperate housewives recap show) pops up as Deadwood. They both have the same show ID. Desperate was recorded on the Bed room replay and Deadwood was recorded in the Living Room, both in the same time slot.


My wife decided to record Little House on the Prarie on both replays (just in case.... ). When I click on the Bed Room LHOTP, the Living Room one pops up. When I click on the Living Room LHOTP, the Living Room one pops up.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*OK, here's more on the repeatability of the "wrong show in popup" problem.


The Bed Room Replay still has one of the shows that would pop up as a different show recorded in the Living Room at the same time (somehow shows recorded at the same time end up with identical show IDs?). The correct show pops up because the corresponding show on the Living Room replay was recently deleted. A new show (desperate housewives recap show) pops up as Deadwood. They both have the same show ID. Desperate was recorded on the Bed room replay and Deadwood was recorded in the Living Room, both in the same time slot.


My wife decided to record Little House on the Prarie on both replays (just in case.... ). When I click on the Bed Room LHOTP, the Living Room one pops up. When I click on the Living Room LHOTP, the Living Room one pops up.*
Cool.. I'll check it out tomorrow.. I should have some examples of my own to play with.


Ryan


----------



## berndtnm

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Is there a lineup available that has this on Zap2it?


Ryan*
After BVN went free-to-air on the Globecast World TV staellite, DishNetwork dropped them and I could not find them anywhere else on Zap2It. BVN's website is no help either, they just list Globecast as the sole source for US/Canadian viewers.


- Markus


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by berndtnm_
*After BVN went free-to-air on the Globecast World TV staellite, DishNetwork dropped them and I could not find them anywhere else on Zap2It. BVN's website is no help either, they just list Globecast as the sole source for US/Canadian viewers.


- Markus*
Can you use that lineup & remap the channels to what you tune to?


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

4/25/2005 "Woweeeee" build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.14 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.4.25.2005.zip 



If you are running 1.3.1.14, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.14 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


!!!After installing, you'll need to rebuild ToDo/ReplayGuide!!!


Changes so far:


1.3.1.1x 4/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Added keyboard text entry for remote.

2. ToDo recording icon tweaking.

3. ToDo tweaking.

4. Auto-generation/regeneration of config.xml (for use with Poopli DLL.dll).

5. Fixed performance on ChannelGuide.


----------



## berndtnm

Actually, there is no lineup for BVN TV anywhere on Zap2It. I can get the lineup via xmltv from some dutch tvguide website, but in later versions of Wirns there is no way of getting xmltv data into the database (or I cannot see how this would be possible).


Am I misunderstanding your reply??


- Markus


----------



## rxman

is there a way to place a dummy marker in the remapchan.csv for channels not listed via zap2it?(no info needed,just as a placeholder so that the channel can be labeled and tuned) ie: blankinfo,123,mychoice,321


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by rxman_
*is there a way to place a dummy marker in the remapchan.csv for channels not listed via zap2it?(no info needed,just as a placeholder so that the channel can be labeled and tuned) ie: blankinfo,123,mychoice,321*


Yeah.. Use the addchannels.csv. You can add as many as you want.


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

4/25/2005 "Woweeeee" build...
Only thing I noticed with this build is that my typing cursor is invisible on the show search screen.


Cliff


----------



## Bigjohns

use of the remote requires a photo partition on the replay, or am I doing something wrong? None of my replays are config. with photo partition...


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*use of the remote requires a photo partition on the replay, or am I doing something wrong? None of my replays are config. with photo partition...*
I know that the remote only works on the local ip address and I think only on port 80. I cannot get the remote to come up from outside my firewall for sure.

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*Only thing I noticed with this build is that my typing cursor is invisible on the show search screen.*
oh yeah, I wondered about that. Me too.


----------



## Bigjohns

I'm using the local address, and I get an error:

The image â€œ http://192.168.2.52/screenshot.bmp?sync=1â€ cannot be displayed, because it contains errors."


----------



## berndtnm

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Yeah.. Use the addchannels.csv. You can add as many as you want.


*
I just tried this, it works quite nicely! The only thing to note is that if you want only one channel in a lineup, you must create a lineup on zap2it, add at least one channel to it (or zap2it will not let you add the lineup), then add the addidional channel to addchannel.csv, and use the delete channel option in the ReplayTV setup menu to delete the channel you added to get zap2it to accept the new lineup.


One question remains: How do I get channel guide information that is not on zap2it, but can be retrieved with xmltv, into WiRNS?


- Markus


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*I'm using the local address, and I get an error:

The image â€œ http://192.168.2.52/screenshot.bmp?sync=1â€ cannot be displayed, because it contains errors."*
Are you talking about the replay remote or the screenshot link?


I've never been able to get screenshots to work. the remote control under "tools" will work from the wirns machine, but not from outside my home network.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*I'm using the local address, and I get an error:

The image â€œ http://192.168.2.52/screenshot.bmp?sync=1â€ cannot be displayed, because it contains errors."*
That requires a photo partition, which you indicated you don't have. You can still use the HTTP remote interface without screenshots (see, e.g., DVArchive's remote feature), though it is much less useful that way.


----------



## choli0090

Hello, I am having a problem getting the channel guide to update. When I do the manual guide update on the "webpage" interface, this is what I get in the log file. Any suggestions?


[2005-04-26 18:50:10] Purging old guide information

[2005-04-26 18:50:11] An error occured while updating the guide.

[2005-04-26 18:50:11] DoGuideUpdate: Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database disk image is malformed

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite_vm.Dispose()

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.ExecuteNonQuery()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2005-04-26 18:50:11] Parsing PPV Configurations.



Thanks!!!


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by choli0090_
*Hello, I am having a problem getting the channel guide to update. When I do the manual guide update on the "webpage" interface, this is what I get in the log file. Any suggestions?


[2005-04-26 18:50:10] Purging old guide information

[2005-04-26 18:50:11] An error occured while updating the guide.

[2005-04-26 18:50:11] DoGuideUpdate: Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database disk image is malformed

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite_vm.Dispose()

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.ExecuteNonQuery()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()

[2005-04-26 18:50:11] Parsing PPV Configurations.



Thanks!!!*
If you have the backup db option selected, you can delete wirns.db & copy wirns.db.bak to wirns.db, otherwise, delete wirns.db.


Ryan


----------



## cliffcor

Minor Twek I noticed.

On the ToDo, when I had a show start recording at Midnight, there was not a Day Heading. The recordings went from Saturday to Sunday w/o the Day seperator.


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*That requires a photo partition, which you indicated you don't have. You can still use the HTTP remote interface without screenshots (see, e.g., DVArchive's remote feature), though it is much less useful that way.*
Are the screenshots supposed to work on 4k's? I considered them a low priority compared to other features, but they never worked for me. I have photo partitions on both of my 4ks. DVArchive is feeding weather maps and such to them for the screensaver slideshow.


I tried something new last night just to see what happened. I sent one of the shows that incorrectly pops up to the replay that the show actually resides on and the send went through. In other words, I had my Living Room send a show to itself by clicking on a show in the Bed Room replay guide. So, the sending mechanism is indeed taking the incorrect data from the popup (although I have no clue as to what is really happening in the db...I'm just describing how the interface presents it).


On a positive note, Zoinks and Wowee were both much more stable for me. I've tried to be more gentle on the web interface...not doing manual guide updates and rarely forcing net connects. Maybe that made a difference or maybe not. I haven't had to stop-start since starting Wowee.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*Are the screenshots supposed to work on 4k's?*
No, the 4k software doesn't support the feature.


----------



## NetBoot

4/25/2005 "Woweeeee" build...


WiRNS Configuraton: Update button (broken)

http://192.168.1.31/manage/ConfigureWirns?wirnsip=192.168.1.31&dnsserver=24.229.54.212& ispport=0&dopoopli=TRUE&showpath=C%3A%5CWiRNS%5Cshows%5C&DLH our=23&DLMin=00&UPDATE=UPDATE


HTTP 500 - Internal server error


This also breaks the Last Guide Update *DATE* on the Channel Guide in WiRNS.


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\\WiRNS\\configuration\\cgUpdate Time


Value Date: (blank)


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by j.m._
*No, the 4k software doesn't support the feature.*
Yeah, it also seems like every 4th or 5th net connect causes an automatic reboot on a 4k. that makes remote scheduling a real PITA.


----------



## rbolen70

Netboot's prob is fixed.


Revwillies prob with wrong replay sometimes in the replayguide pop-up window is fixed.


Thanks guys!


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

I'll have a check for 4k's and the photo partition soon to disable the screenshots.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

4/28/2005 "Zippidy-doo-dah" build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.14 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.4.28.2005.zip 



If you are running 1.3.1.14, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.14 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


!!!After installing, you'll need to rebuild ToDo/ReplayGuide!!!


Changes since 1.3.1.14:


WiRNS

1. Added keyboard text entry for remote.

2. ToDo recording icon tweaking.

3. ToDo tweaking.

4. Auto-generation/regeneration of config.xml.

5. Fixed performance on ChannelGuide.

6. Added option to download all ReplayGuide shows.

7. Away/Low bandwidth display mode - Limits guide, todo, replayguide and search displays.

8. Made Last Guide Update Time = "Failed" instead of blank if the update failed.

9. Fixed wrong Replay showing up when clicking on a Replay Guide show.

10. Added capacity and used space on Replays in Replay Guide.

11. Fixed Last Guide Update Time - was being erased when WiRNS configuration occured.

12. Manual recording ToDo fixes.

13. Grid time-block calculation fixed when show doesn't start on the hour or 1/2 hour.

14. Screenshot available only if 5k AND if the /Photo partition exists and only on the Remote Page.


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*4/28/2005 "Zippidy-doo-dah" build...


7. Away/Low bandwidth display mode - Limits guide, todo, replayguide and search displays.
*
How do we access or activate this? I've wondered for a while if I would ever be able to load the wirns config page in my Dell Axim's IE browser.


ZDD build looks good so far.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*How do we access or activate this?*
It's on the Configuration/DataDirect settings page.


----------



## cliffcor

I ran into an issue with this build where it only added about 4 shows to the todolist. Tried reloading guide and rebuilding todo. Still stopped after 4-5 entries.


----------



## l8er

Running WiRNS.4.28.2005.zip, I'm still seeing a couple of problems in the ToDo list:


1) NUMB3RS is listed twice for tonight, when the second listing is actually next Friday.

2) On Saturday, April 29th, there are 3 shows listed to record, but the last two are actually recording Sunday, April 30th. Next weekend they show on the right day.
Quote:

Saturday, Apr 30, 2005

236 Star Trek: Enterprise 7:00 PM 60m

119 Sherlock Holmes Mysteries 2:00 AM 60m

300 Deadwood 8:00 PM 60m


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*It's on the Configuration/DataDirect settings page.*
OK, I can see that the channel guide loses the default show descriptions. It does display the channel guide faster, especially in IE.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*Running WiRNS.4.28.2005.zip, I'm still seeing a couple of problems in the ToDo list:


1) NUMB3RS is listed twice for tonight, when the second listing is actually next Friday.

2) On Saturday, April 29th, there are 3 shows listed to record, but the last two are actually recording Sunday, April 30th. Next weekend they show on the right day.*
Fixed this.. Will be out today...


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*I ran into an issue with this build where it only added about 4 shows to the todolist. Tried reloading guide and rebuilding todo. Still stopped after 4-5 entries.*
Cliff... Did you get any errors?


Ryan


----------



## aeblank

I read about WiRNS and it's DNS server/proxy.

I want to run a dns server on my server (yet to be built).

Can WiRNS do double duty and DNS for all my internal machines?


----------



## NetBoot

Quote:

_Originally posted by aeblank_
*I read about WiRNS and it's DNS server/proxy.

I want to run a dns server on my server (yet to be built).

Can WiRNS do double duty and DNS for all my internal machines?*
Yes it can.


Install and configure you DNS and add your static entries and disable doDNS in the registry in WiRNS.


There should be a .txt file in the wirns directory for instructions.


***Maybe Ryan can add an option in the WiRNS configuration to disable WiRNS DNS***


WiRNS DNS [checkbox] (Default) checked


Then just uncheck the box to run your own dns


A popup of the text file instruction would be a nice touch too 


Net....


----------



## NetBoot

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*Netboot's prob is fixed.


Revwillies prob with wrong replay sometimes in the replayguide pop-up window is fixed.


Thanks guys!


Ryan*
Thanks!


The only problem I still have are these phatom todo schedules.


Net....


Oh, by the way. They are recording too!


----------



## Revwillie

I can see that new config.xml files are being generated by the age of the file in the file explorer. However, it seems like show sending isn't working right now. If I copy the old config.xml from the poopli updater folder over, wirns seems to overwrite it.


----------



## Richl796

I think I may have done something wrong, but I'm not sure what. I was in the Replay Guide cleaning up some shows. I deleted about 5 manual records and then decided to rebuild the TODO list just to clean things up. Now I have zero entries in my TODO when I had 15 or so. Any suggestions? Running the latest build.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by NetBoot_
*Yes it can.


Install and configure you DNS and add your static entries and disable doDNS in the registry in WiRNS.


There should be a .txt file in the wirns directory for instructions.


***Maybe Ryan can add an option in the WiRNS configuration to disable WiRNS DNS***


WiRNS DNS [checkbox] (Default) checked


Then just uncheck the box to run your own dns


A popup of the text file instruction would be a nice touch too 


Net....*
doDNS in the registry.. set to 0 (zero) to disable.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Revwillie_
*I can see that new config.xml files are being generated by the age of the file in the file explorer. However, it seems like show sending isn't working right now. If I copy the old config.xml from the poopli updater folder over, wirns seems to overwrite it.*
yes.. it gets regenerated by WiRNS.


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*yes.. it gets regenerated by WiRNS.*
I've been fiddling around with it, but when I try to send shows, it acts the same way it did when I had the wrong config.xml file in the folder. The poopli updater is sending the shows sucessfully for me. When I open the autogenerated config.xml, it looks just like the one from the poopli folder except that it has the port numbers for both of the replays in it. edit: It also is missing height and width parameters (maybe those are specific to the updater).


----------



## rbolen70

Happy Weekend!


1.3.1.15 Posted


If the database doesn't get recreated with the new todo and replayguide tables, delete your db.


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.15 4/29/2005

WiRNS

1. Added keyboard text entry for remote.

2. ToDo recording icon tweaking.

3. ToDo tweaking including using first-run flag.

4. Auto-generation/regeneration of config.xml.

5. Fixed performance on ChannelGuide.

6. Added option to download all ReplayGuide shows.

7. Away/Low bandwidth display mode - Limits guide, todo, replayguide and search displays.

8. Made Last Guide Update Time = "Failed" instead of blank if the update failed.

9. Fixed wrong Replay showing up when clicking on a Replay Guide show.

10. Added capacity and used space on Replays in Replay Guide.

11. Fixed Last Guide Update Time - was being erased when WiRNS configuration occured.

12. Manual recording ToDo fixes.

13. Grid time-block calculation fixed when show doesn't start on the hour or 1/2 hour.

14. Screenshot available only if 5k AND if the /Photo partition exists and only on the Remote Page.

15. Fixed ToDo Day grouping.

16. Added Delete and Download Later buttons on ReplayGuide.

17. Added Database integrity checking. Will change tables if needed without having to delete the db.



For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*


If the database doesn't get recreated with the new todo and replayguide tables, delete your db.
*
"Unable to display the Replay Guide. Please Try again."


I deleted and rebuilt wirns.db five times. I also did the registry cleaning, wirns folder removal and reboot for a clean reinstall. The todo, channel guide, search are all working. I am not seeing anything strange in the log. What else can I try?


The replay names in the remote control went away too.


UPDATE: by unzipping Wowee (4-25) build over v15, I got the replayguide back. No db rebuild necessary. The incorrect show pops up sometimes, but everything else works.


----------



## nded

I'm a first time WIRNS installer, but as a badge wearing Poop-a-holic, I would think I could have installed this.


When I run the StartWirns.bat file, I get the dreaded exception error (see attached file). I have definitely downloaded the MSI file, and not the ZIP file. I have reinstalled, twice. Same problem.


One other observation, the installation directions at http://kvanbusum.fastmail.fm/WiRNS/install.html indicate that the CONFIGURATION box will automagically appear at the end of the MSI installation. This never happens on my "new" WIRNS system:


Windows 98SE (fresh loaded for this dedicated WIRNS server)*

128MB RAM

20GB HDD

PIII 800

* All "critical" updates, plus .NET have been installed.


What should I do now to get this WIRNS thing going before my refurb 5516 arrives on Monday?


----------



## rbolen70

hmmm. didn't see that before.. but I was able to recreate & fix the prob.. try this.


Ryan

 

wirns.clean.install.fix.zip 151.65234375k . file


----------



## nded

That seems to have fixed it. I won't charge you my normal fee for debugging services


----------



## nded

I'm "only" wanting to use WIRNS for CA and IVS on my 55XX's. I have no need for the custom guide features, as my system is happy with the guides from the DNNA mothership. What DLL's should I erase from the PLUGINS directory to get to this minimal configuration?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by nded_
*I'm "only" wanting to use WIRNS for CA and IVS on my 55XX's. I have no need for the custom guide features, as my system is happy with the guides from the DNNA mothership. What DLL's should I erase from the PLUGINS directory to get to this minimal configuration?*
You can just leave the DataDirect Username & password blank.


A couple o' things.. If you drop your poopli dll.dll in the wirns directory, you have extra features on the replayguide page when you click on a show.


You can still have guide data from dnna, and use wirns for remote scheduling (Datadirect login required). Explore & have fun as you will.


Ryan


----------



## DaveFL

Is there a way to setup WiRns so that it doesn't apply a channel offset?


I have my replay setup to get my cable guide (ch 2-79) from the mothership and use WiRns to supply my Dish guide. Since Dish starts at 100 there's no overlap and the Replay doesn't apply an offset. Is there a way to configure WiRns to do the same so I can see my cable guide as well with the correct channel numbers?


----------



## nded

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*You can just leave the DataDirect Username & password blank.


A couple o' things.. If you drop your poopli dll.dll in the wirns directory, you have extra features on the replayguide page when you click on a show.


You can still have guide data from dnna, and use wirns for remote scheduling (Datadirect login required). Explore & have fun as you will.


Ryan*
1) Should I put PoopliDLL.DLL in "C:\\WIRNS" or "C:\\WIRNS\\PLUGINS"? I assume a WIRNS restart is necessary after the copy. I could do both, but I like to keep a clean house!


2) As for the best of both worlds (DNNA gude, WIRNS for remote scheduling), what is the correct sequence? I understood the first part of your post to say I should leave the DataDirect Username & password blank if I want to use DNNA guide data. I can't figure out how to leave them blank, yet allow WIRNS access to the Datadirect login. What's the secret decoder ring setting for this? 


P.S. When I get done making this work, I'm gonna write up a "CA/IVS with WIRNS for Dummies" document.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by nded_
*1) Should I put PoopliDLL.DLL in "C:\\WIRNS" or "C:\\WIRNS\\PLUGINS"? I assume a WIRNS restart is necessary after the copy. I could do both, but I like to keep a clean house!


2) As for the best of both worlds (DNNA gude, WIRNS for remote scheduling), what is the correct sequence? I understood the first part of your post to say I should leave the DataDirect Username & password blank if I want to use DNNA guide data. I can't figure out how to leave them blank, yet allow WIRNS access to the Datadirect login. What's the secret decoder ring setting for this? 


P.S. When I get done making this work, I'm gonna write up a "CA/IVS with WIRNS for Dummies" document.*


1. should be in c:\\wirns


2. Leave dd blank if you do not want to do remote scheduling. Sign up and enter your username and password if you want to do remote scheduling. Most use the dd lineup of they want to customize the channel guide on the replay, but "serving" the data is not needed.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by DaveFL_
*Is there a way to setup WiRns so that it doesn't apply a channel offset?


I have my replay setup to get my cable guide (ch 2-79) from the mothership and use WiRns to supply my Dish guide. Since Dish starts at 100 there's no overlap and the Replay doesn't apply an offset. Is there a way to configure WiRns to do the same so I can see my cable guide as well with the correct channel numbers?*
The Replay will use up the channels below 1000 OR you can remap them yourself to remove the offset.


See remapchan.csv.sample


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan-


Even with .15, I still have issues with the conflict determinations...


It shows House over V-mars on Tuesdays, when House was set to record "only episodes that don't conflict" - and the replay is following that behavior.


Same with 24 vs Everybody Loves Raymond.... In fact, on the replay in question Raymond is set to 'just this episode' specifically so that it does NOT ever clash with 24...


Thoughts? Want a copy of my DB?


Any progress on forcing the +2 - 1 minute shows to the hour to kill those stupid ER / Desp Housewives / CSI crap?


----------



## nded

I tried to "blank out" the DD username and password on my new WIRNS server and it won't let go of the data. I "clear" the fields and press the UPDATE button. When I go back to the DD screen, the name/password is still there.


Ideas?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by nded_
*I tried to "blank out" the DD username and password on my new WIRNS server and it won't let go of the data. I "clear" the fields and press the UPDATE button. When I go back to the DD screen, the name/password is still there.


Ideas?*


I forgot that there is a length check. 



May want to "blank" out the registry entries. Leave the keys, but clear the values.


HKLM\\Software\\WiRNS\\Configuration


datadirectlogin

datadirectpassword


----------



## rbolen70

5/2/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.15 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.5.2.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.15, you can simply stop WiRNS, exit WiRNSMon, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS and WiRNSMon.

If you are not running 1.3.1.15 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.15:


WiRNS

1. Added web page security (uses session cookies), initial config via WiNRSMon System Tray Icon Menu.

2. Added check for ocurrance of building ToDo/ReplayGuide.

3. Fixed the javascript line 1234 error.

4. Changes in priority calculations.

5. ReplayGuide enhancements when clicking on d/l later or delete.

6. Fixed fresh install problem.


----------



## rbolen70

Revwillie... figured out the replayguide problem..


go to the downloads, then builds & grab


WiRNS.5.2.2005.2.zip


Also, until we get a non-NT/XP version of WiRNSMon out, go to:


HKLM\\Software\\WiRNS\\configuration

Add a string value with the name: allowRemoteSecurity

and set the value to true (all lower case)


Ryan


----------



## nded

Whenever I try to get the ReplayGuide on my WIRNS console I get the following errors in the logfile:


DoReplayGuide: System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small

for an unsigned byte.

at System.Convert.ToByte(Char value)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.EncodeHex(String input)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoReplayGuide()


Today I also noticed another error message, but I can't associate the "Finisar......" with a specific problem.......................yet.


Unhandled Exception: Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite_vm.Dispose()

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.UnCompile()

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Close()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()


I am using the latest version with the patches (1.3.1.16).


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by nded_
*Whenever I try to get the ReplayGuide on my WIRNS console I get the following errors in the logfile:


DoReplayGuide: System.OverflowException: Value was either too large or too small

for an unsigned byte.

at System.Convert.ToByte(Char value)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.EncodeHex(String input)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoReplayGuide()


Today I also noticed another error message, but I can't associate the "Finisar......" with a specific problem.......................yet.


Unhandled Exception: Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite_vm.Dispose()

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.UnCompile()

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Close()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()


I am using the latest version with the patches (1.3.1.16).*
That's fixed & will be out today..


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Happy Weekend!


1.3.1.16 Posted


---------------------------------------

****** Source Code removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.16 5/6/2005

WiRNS

1. Added web page security (uses session cookies), initial config via WiNRSMon System Tray Icon Menu.

2. Added check for 1 ocurrance of building ToDo/ReplayGuide.

3. Fixed the javascript line 1234 error.

4. Changes in priority calculations.

5. ReplayGuide enhancements when clicking on d/l later or delete.

6. Fixed fresh install problem.

7. Fixed 4k/ReplayGuide problem.

8. Added ToDo support for Clawfoot Portal Theme Priorities.

9. Fixed config form error message.

10. Added Remote Control menu item to WiRNSMon System Tray menu.

11. Added solid check for buidling todo

12. Started on UPNP & streaming shows back to Replay, only blank guide data for now.



For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## nded

Just tried the new version. I do get a ReplayGuide now. After a few minutes, I got a new error message (twice!):


EX: Value was either too large or too small for an unsigned byte.

at System.Convert.ToByte(Char value)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.EncodeHex(String input)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.ManageReplayShow(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)

EX: Value was either too large or too small for an unsigned byte.

at System.Convert.ToByte(Char value)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.EncodeHex(String input)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.ManageReplayShow(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)


----------



## NetBoot

WiRNS 1.3.1.16 non-installer version (zip)


I'm getting this at startup.


Log:


***Snip***

[2005-05-06 18:50:46] Starting new WiRNS Server.

[2005-05-06 18:50:46] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-05-06 18:50:46] WiRNSService.RestartWirnsServer() System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.TriggerWirnsRestart(Object sender, ElapsedEventArgs eArgs)


Net....


Update:


Initial install ran fine, no start up errors.


I think enable UPnP created the error. I tried disabling it but I'm still getting the same error.


Scratch that!


Net start wirns - no errors


WiRNS Web Configurator:

2005-05-06 18:50:46] WiRNSService.RestartWirnsServer() System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.TriggerWirnsRestart(Object sender, ElapsedEventArgs eArgs)



Net....


----------



## cliffcor

Loaded the latest general release. Like the Replay Guide additions.


I'm seeinga shorter then normal todo. (Sorry I've been on vacation since I noted this last week)


Files Attached i


Thanks

Cliff

 

rtv_4000.zip 34.3212890625k . file


----------



## nded

First, let me say that I have become a certifiable WiRNS enthusiast (as evidenced by my updated signature). This has got to be on the MUST HAVE list for every ReplayTV owner. I keep finding more any more layers to this onion, and each layer is better than the one before!


Anyway, my WiRNS server crashed this morning as follows:


Unhandled Exception: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path is d

enied.

at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)

at System.IO.FileStream.WriteCore(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 count)

at System.IO.FileStream.FlushWrite()

at System.IO.FileStream.Flush()

at System.IO.StreamWriter.Flush(Boolean flushStream, Boolean flushEncoder)

at System.IO.StreamWriter.Flush()

at WiRNS.Logger.FileLogger.Log(String entry)

at WiRNS.DBCreate.CreateDatabase(Boolean createDB)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.Main(String[] args)



Would not restart. I uninstalled, erased all files in c:\\wirns, reinstalled. This resulted in the old startup error - crashed several times and would never startup.


I restored my "backup" copy of CONFIG.XML to C:\\WIRNS. Seems to be working OK now. Did see one error during startup:


[2005-05-07 11:04:52] [PLUGIN] GetShellCommands using shellcmds from file.

System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an obj

ect.

at WiRNS.ZProvider.HandleMessage(String request, Byte[] data)

[2005-05-07 11:05:06] Parsing PPV Configurations.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*Loaded the latest general release. Like the Replay Guide additions.


I'm seeinga shorter then normal todo. (Sorry I've been on vacation since I noted this last week)


Files Attached i


Thanks

Cliff*
Cliff,


Has this been since Glenn added the check for repeat flag in buildtodo?


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


If running 1.3.1.16, use this:

WiRNS.Patch.1.3.1.16.zip


If not, use these:

WiRNS.1.3.1.16.2.WinAll.msi

WiRNS.1.3.1.16.2.zip


1.3.1.xx 5/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed RestartWiRNSServer from web page.

2. Fixed ReplayGuide errors.

3. Fixed startup errors.


----------



## cliffcor

I'm pretty sure that 1.3.1.13 worked fine on the ToDo building. I'd have to unzip the ...14 to check that it worked ok too. That was the time I went out of town, so muissed a couple builds.


Cliff


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*I'm pretty sure that 1.3.1.13 worked fine on the ToDo building. I'd have to unzip the ...14 to check that it worked ok too. That was the time I went out of town, so muissed a couple builds.


Cliff*
Ok.. I'll check your guide.


Thanks!


Ryan


----------



## ReplayTVIsh

Hello,


I installed and configured WIRNS 1.1.16 yesterday and everything worked great. I was able to create an account on zap2it create my lineups, update the guide from WIRNS, etc...


I also configured my ReplayTVs to use static IPs and to make the DNS1 and DNS2 my wirnsip.


After changing the ZIP code, I was happy to see the new lineup "WIRNS - Dish Network" and chose it. The ReplayTV downloaded the channel guide and everything worked great - I could even see the PPV information on channels 500+, something that never worked without WIRNS!


My problem is that once I use the WIRNS lineup I can't find one IR Blaster code that works with my Dish Network Echostar 3900 receiver. I tried 0000 through 0200 (pressing > to see if the receiver comes on), but nothing works.


On the original "Dish Network - USA" lineup, the working code is 0875, but this IR Blaster code does not exist on the "WIRNS - Dish Network" lineup.


I really want to use WIRNS (for many reasons), but if the IR Blaster code doesn't work, I'm stuck.


Does anybody know how I could get the right IR Blaster codes to work with WIRNS?


Thanks,


ReplayTVIsh


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

On the original "Dish Network - USA" lineup, the working code is 0875, but this IR Blaster code does not exist on the "WIRNS - Dish Network" lineup.
On the IR Screen, Pick Other, then page up or down to the code number that you need.


Cliff


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Wirns feature request...


On shows that are 61 minutes long...change the guide data so that they are only 60 minutes long. This would allow my back to back programming on different channels to record properly.


Maybe make this feature adjustable... on the number of minutes and only specific channels.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*On shows that are 61 minutes long...change the guide data so that they are only 60 minutes long.*
This is contrary to what most people wanted when ABC started in with shows that were 61 minutes long. Most people want a 61 minute show listed in the guide as 61 minutes.


----------



## rbolen70

5/9/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.16 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.5.9.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.16, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.16 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.16:


WiRNS

1. Fixed RestartWiRNSServer from web page.

2. Fixed ReplayGuide errors.

3. Fixed startup errors.

4. Catch Ctrl-C for gracefull shutdown - Remmer99.

5. Make WiRNSMon Win-All compatible - Remmer99.

6. Menu additions to WiRNSMon - Remmer99.

7. Fixed UPNP.



link fixed


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Quote:

_Originally posted by l8er_
*This is contrary to what most people wanted when ABC started in with shows that were 61 minutes long. Most people want a 61 minute show listed in the guide as 61 minutes.*
I would rather miss a minute of a show than to miss another hour of a show.


----------



## ReplayTVIsh

Quote:

_Originally posted by cliffcor_
*On the IR Screen, Pick Other, then page up or down to the code number that you need.


Cliff*
Worked like a charm, thanks!


----------



## Richl796

Hi all,

Having trouble with WiRNS. Here's what I did: I had it working fine on build 13 then I shut the box down I had it on for a few weeks to install linux on it for some troubleshooting of another box. When I went to use my replay it was without any channel guide. Makes sense, proxy was down. I then couldn't get it to use the Replay service for time being and had to do a reset to factory defaults. It then worked. I have since then been trying to get WiRNS running again with no luck. I have the latest patched build. It will show nothing in the ToDo list or Replay guide even though I have shows scheduled and shows recorded. I can schedule a show though. Shows up on the replay. I have uninstalled and reinstalled to no avail. Also if I do a manual update of the ToDo the server will hang.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*Wirns feature request...


On shows that are 61 minutes long...change the guide data so that they are only 60 minutes long. This would allow my back to back programming on different channels to record properly.


Maybe make this feature adjustable... on the number of minutes and only specific channels.*
I've requested this also. Force 'end time / start time' to even hour on +1/-1 minute shows...


----------



## nded

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*5/9/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.16 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.5.9.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.16, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.16 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.16:


WiRNS

1. Fixed RestartWiRNSServer from web page.

2. Fixed ReplayGuide errors.

3. Fixed startup errors.

4. Catch Ctrl-C for gracefull shutdown - Remmer99.

5. Make WiRNSMon Win-All compatible - Remmer99.

6. Menu additions to WiRNSMon - Remmer99.

7. Fixed UPNP.*
The posted link doesn't seem to work, I can find the patch at the regular download site http://www.users.qwest.net/~bolenbaughryan2/Download/


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by nded_
*The posted link doesn't seem to work*
There's an extra .zip on the end of the posted link. Here's the correct link: WiRNS.5.9.2005.zip . These special builds are usually placed in the Builds directory.


----------



## Bigjohns

still having some problems with the to-do list...


Example:


Next wednesday, I have smallville set to record at 11pm. It's 1:30 minute special episode, and DVArchive is showing that I have a conflict with Alias - Alias won't record at midnight because Smallville will still be running...


John


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*I've requested this also. Force 'end time / start time' to even hour on +1/-1 minute shows...*
So, you'd like to be able to add to the start time and/or subtract from the duration? Would seconds work, or minutes?


Ryan


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by Loren Kruse._
*I would rather miss a minute of a show than to miss another hour of a show.*
I wouldn't.


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*So, you'd like to be able to add to the start time and/or subtract from the duration? Would seconds work, or minutes?


Ryan*
Minutes, I guess. I would like some 'global' filter, or some way to detect this so I didn't have to browse the entire guide...


John


----------



## Bigjohns

bump?


----------



## NetBoot

WiRNS build 5.9.2005


I sent 3 shows and each time Wirns says that the remote is up in the send show box. But in the log:


***Snip***


[2005-05-15 22:24:03] Remote show sending enabled!

[2005-05-15 22:24:03] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-05-15 22:31:30] Sending showID 1100338408 from Living Room to 00004-54831-60452...

[2005-05-15 22:31:30] Found Living Room...

[2005-05-15 22:31:33] Show successfully sent.

[2005-05-15 22:32:46] Sending showID 1100338408 from Living Room to 00004-54831-86878...

[2005-05-15 22:32:46] Found Living Room...

[2005-05-15 22:32:46] Unable to contact remote ReplayTV

[2005-05-15 22:35:26] Sending showID 1100338408 from Living Room to 00004-54832-09926...

[2005-05-15 22:35:26] Found Living Room...

[2005-05-15 22:35:28] Show successfully sent.


As you can see 00004-54831-86878 was unable to connect even thou WiRNS send show tells me it's up.


Thanks,


Net....


----------



## cliffcor

Example Log File and Debug


Have your editor look for Infinity. It's used in more then one context.



Cliff

 

cliff0517.zip 18.8876953125k . file


----------



## rbolen70

5/17/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.16 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.5.17.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.16, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.16 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.16:


WiRNS

1. Fixed RestartWiRNSServer from web page.

2. Fixed ReplayGuide errors.

3. Fixed startup errors.

4. Catch Ctrl-C for gracefull shutdown.

5. Make WiRNSMon Win-All compatible.

6. Menu additions to WiRNSMon.

7. Fixed "Infinity" problem.

8. Configurable Todo/Replayguide/Poopli refresh.

9. 5k Replay can see WiRNS ReplayGuide. - No playing yet.


----------



## darekd

I'm using Wirns to download guide for TV Polonia. Unfortunately, Zip2it guide is old (from February). I'm getting correct guide by mail. I would like to write a program to format the e-mail that I get weekly to a format acceptable by Wirns and to load it to my RTV. Is it possible?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by darekd_
*I'm using Wirns to download guide for TV Polonia. Unfortunately, Zip2it guide is old (from February). I'm getting correct guide by mail. I would like to write a program to format the e-mail that I get weekly to a format acceptable by Wirns and to load it to my RTV. Is it possible?*
In the near future, WiRNS will support XMLTV.


Ryan


----------



## darekd

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*In the near future, WiRNS will support XMLTV.


Ryan*
That's great. I found couple freeware programs that can download TV Polonia guide and format it to XMLTV.


What's "near future" if I can ask?


Thanks.


----------



## rbolen70

5/18/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.16 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.5.18.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.16, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.16 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.16:


1.3.1.xx 5/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed RestartWiRNSServer from web page.

2. Fixed ReplayGuide errors.

3. Fixed startup errors.

4. Catch Ctrl-C for gracefull shutdown.

5. Make WiRNSMon Win-All compatible.

6. Menu additions to WiRNSMon.

7. Fixed "Infinity" problem.

8. Configurable Todo/Replayguide/Poopli refresh.

9. 5k Replay can see WiRNS ReplayGuide. - No playing yet.

10. Can display priorities in ToDo list if selected on the DataDirect Config Page.

11. Can record shows later than scheduled start time and end earlier than normal.

12. Sending debug information to wirns.debug.log.


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*5/18/2005 build...


9. 5k Replay can see WiRNS ReplayGuide. - No playing yet.

10. Can display priorities in ToDo list if selected on the DataDirect Config Page.

11. Can record shows later than scheduled start time and end earlier than normal.*
The new start time feature is very simple to use...


Start recording: XX min. before

End recording: XX min. after

Delay recording: XX min. after start

End early: XX min. before end


Hats off to Ryan and ther other WIRNS programers! What a fantastic set of features recently added. WIRNS is definitely becoming the must have program for ReplayTV users!


----------



## Bigjohns

1 - with 'pre-existing' records - for example with ER - how do you schedule it to NOT conflict with shows the previous hour?


2 - when scheduling a show with WIRNS, do I have to know which INPUT my dish is using? If I only have ONE lineup, then these 'advanced' options should be hidden...


I'm litereally afraid to schedule shows with WIRNS. IT provides fabulous guide data though!


And re the 'start time' / stop time - would it not be easiest to force the GUIDE that is provided to the RTV to have that stop time?


For example, - back to ER - it USUALLY starts a minute early (9:59). But some times (not often...) it starts at 10.


It would be easier for me to tell WIRNS, Globally - :


"If a show starts at 9:59 in Zap2It, just say it's 10 to the REPLAY's..."


John


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

_Originally posted by Bigjohns_
*1 - with 'pre-existing' records - for example with ER - how do you schedule it to NOT conflict with shows the previous hour?


2 - when scheduling a show with WIRNS, do I have to know which INPUT my dish is using? If I only have ONE lineup, then these 'advanced' options should be hidden...


I'm litereally afraid to schedule shows with WIRNS. IT provides fabulous guide data though!


And re the 'start time' / stop time - would it not be easiest to force the GUIDE that is provided to the RTV to have that stop time?


For example, - back to ER - it USUALLY starts a minute early (9:59). But some times (not often...) it starts at 10.


It would be easier for me to tell WIRNS, Globally - :


"If a show starts at 9:59 in Zap2It, just say it's 10 to the REPLAY's..."


John*
John,


I thought it would be eaisest to allow the time offsets to be changed on a per show recording. That's why I added the true start time & duration on the schedule pop-up window. There's just too many other variables to making that global.


When I tested it, I currently have a show that starts at 4:58PM. I scheduled a 30 minute show to start at 4PM and added 1 minute to the end of that show to end at 4:31PM. Then, with the new options, I was able to squeeze in a show starting at 4:32PM and ending at 4:57PM.


Seemed to work fine here on a 5k and would love to see if someone can play with it on a 4k.


And regarding the input, you're right, you normally won't need to play with it & I might hide that option in the future if you only have 1 provider.


Ryan


----------



## l8er

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*... regarding the input, you're right, you normally won't need to play with it & I might hide that option in the future if you only have 1 provider.*
I believe it would be more intuitive if one of the choices in the drop down box was the provider, rather than just Tuner, Line 1, Line 2. (Is WiRNS aware, for example, that Line 2 is assigned to Comcast Cable? or is that info only available on the ReplayTV?)


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.17 Posted


Happy Weekend & week!


I'll finally be on vacation this week, so have fun!


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.17 5/20/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed RestartWiRNSServer from web page.

2. Fixed ReplayGuide errors.

3. Fixed startup errors.

4. Catch Ctrl-C for gracefull shutdown.

5. Make WiRNSMon Win-All compatible.

6. Menu additions to WiRNSMon.

7. Fixed "Infinity" problem.

8. Configurable Todo/Replayguide/Poopli refresh.

9. 5k Replay can see WiRNS ReplayGuide. - No playing yet.

10. Can display priorities in ToDo list if selected on the DataDirect Config Page.

11. Can record shows later than scheduled start time and end earlier than normal.

12. Sending debug information to wirns.debug.log.

13. Theme priorities more granular.

14. Show search sent duration in seconds to recording pop-up. Now is correct as minutes.

15. Show sending message corrected.



For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*

Seemed to work fine here on a 5k and would love to see if someone can play with it on a 4k.
*
Working on it.
Quote:

*

And regarding the input, you're right, you normally won't need to play with it & I might hide that option in the future if you only have 1 provider.

*
that would be good. I found it confusing myself.


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*5/18/2005 build... [05-18-05 @ 05:42 PM]


Changes since 1.3.1.16:


1.3.1.xx 5/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed RestartWiRNSServer from web page.

2. Fixed ReplayGuide errors.

3. Fixed startup errors.

4. Catch Ctrl-C for gracefull shutdown.

5. Make WiRNSMon Win-All compatible.

6. Menu additions to WiRNSMon.

7. Fixed "Infinity" problem.

8. Configurable Todo/Replayguide/Poopli refresh.

9. 5k Replay can see WiRNS ReplayGuide. - No playing yet.
10. Can display priorities in ToDo list if selected on the DataDirect Config Page.

11. Can record shows later than scheduled start time and end earlier than normal.

12. Sending debug information to wirns.debug.log.*
*THANKS Ryan!!!*  

>>> WTD: Conflict Report With Theme Priority Numbers


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

Seemed to work fine here on a 5k and would love to see if someone can play with it on a 4k.
Re: show padding


I had a pretty strange thing happen. I need to give it another try. The recording I set up went through without the 1 minute trimmed off the beginning and the end that I tried to use. That replay also needed to be rebooted twice for the tuner to pick up a signal. I'm not sure the two events were related. I'm also in the middle of setting up a new cable box for the other replay (see my other thread about comcast). I also haven't had a chance to try with the 5-20 release.


----------



## nded

Now that we can use WIRNS to "send" a "received" show (done it 3 times so far), what are the chances of having WIRNS put the names of our "received" shows in the Poopli Database? In the past, this was an undesireable "feature" with the www.myreplaytv.com link to Poopli, but now it is very desireable.


----------



## Bigjohns

can padding (negative padding?) be adjusted on existing shows in the to-do?

can the to-do be modified so that day/dates line up across the columns?

can priority be adjusted in the to-do?


----------



## Bigjohns

number 1 up there (padding) is the reason I wanted to be able to force the GUIDE times of shows to start/stop on the hour and such.


----------



## Revwillie

More 4k scheduling weirdness. I just tried setting up a couple of different recordings and in both cases, the results were recordings scheduled for the wrong times. They came out as repeating manual recordings even though I didn't change the dropdown options for recording logic. I did specify Med quality on both.


----------



## rbolen70

5/31/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.17 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.5.31.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.17, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.17 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.17:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Dreamer's IVSProvider patch for Poopli Updater compatability.

2. Simple User Interface.

3. Add option to show/suppress repeating show times in ToDo and Show Search.

4. Eliminate duplicate ToDo entries.

5. Can configure to serve guide data to replays or not under DataDirect configuration.

6. Clear memory/old guide data prior to loading guide data to serve to replay(s).

7. Netconnect won't happen if WiRNS is busy with other stuff.

8. Can change recording options for 5k shows in ToDo if not a Theme.


----------



## cliffcor

The 5/31 build seems to limit my todo to about 4 shows, today only at this point. Looking at the log, Infinity is back.

Cliff


----------



## l8er

FWIW, under the 5.31.2005 build, my ToDo list goes through June 12th. No duplicate entries. Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## rbolen70

Sorry Cliff. here's the fix

 

WiRNS.4k.todo.fix.zip 165.2490234375k . file


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Sorry Cliff. here's the fix
Hey, no problem. Glad it appeared right away.

Clff


----------



## chriv

 First of all, forgive me if I speak out of turn (first time posting on this Forum/Thread).


 I have (2) Replay 5040's (upgraded to 250GB ea.) I have been using WiRNS for just over a month or so. I program my replays, using Daniel Walton's ReplayCRT.pl (because I like it). I use possibly every WiRNS plugin, and Poopli DLL.DLL for remote show sending. I am using WiRNS 05/31 build.


 That being said, here is the main problem:

When I use the ReplayGuide in WiRNS to delete shows, it reboots my Replay instead. This is consistently reproducable behavior in my home.


1) Is anyone else having this problem?

2) Is this a WiRNS bug, or is this another issue (like a networking problem).


 I also have a second problem:

My private LAN at home has IPs in the 10.10.16.0/255.255.255.0 subnet (Class A subnetted as Class C). I run WiRNS on the computer that is on 10.10.16.2. The computer at 10.10.16.1 is my router at home.

My private LAN at work has IPs in the 10.10.15.0/255.255.255.0 subnet (Class A subnetted as Class C). The computer at 10.10.15.1 is my router at work.

There is a gateway to gateway IPSEC VPN that ALWAYS connects my home LAN with my work LAN.

I cannot connect to WiRNS from any computer at my office. (I can connect to any other service running on 10.10.16.2, or any of my other home LAN devices with no problem).


 I suspect this is because of a possible bug in WiRNS.


 Here is one theory: It is possible that WiRNS is ignoring the subnet masks for private IP addresses and assuming that because 10.10.15.x and 10.10.16.x addresses are Class A addresses, that they have a 255.0.0.0 subnet mask instead of the "real" subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 that has been assigned to both networks. This would cause communications between these two subnets to fail.


 There may be a different problem causing this, but the bottom line is that I cannot use WiRNS from work.


 I can however, be away from home or the office, and create a PPTP VPN connection to my router on a 192.168.103.0/255.255.255.0 subnet, and connect to WiRNS with no problem.


 Anyway, just thought you should know. Any help is appreciated, and I hope that my feedback helps you to develop a even stronger product.


 I have been VERY impressed with how fast WiRNS is developing. It has eliminated my need for the Poopli updater, and ALMOST eliminated my need for DVArchive. (not to mention all the other cool stuff it does). I'm down to only 4 Replay hacks/programs that I consistently use: WiRNS, DVArchive, ReplayCRT, and webmote.pl (sorry, but I like webmote better than the remote control in WiRNS).


----------



## Revwillie

chriv, are you totally against forwarding one high numbered port through your firewall into wirns? Some people are and I can sort of understand why. I am personally very happy as long as port 80 is closed and a login-password is required to connect.


I'm impressed by the complexity of your VPN setup...it's more than I can follow.


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Revwillie*
chriv, are you totally against forwarding one high numbered port through your firewall into wirns? Some people are and I can sort of understand why.
*Yes*. I use VPNs whenever possible, so that my exposure is minimized. Port forwarding is usually not necessary for me, except for when I need a service to be public. *I do not need WiRNS to be a public service*.


I do have kind of a complicated workaround that I can use when I have to get to WiRNS from my office, but it breaks thinks until I turn it off again, and it is slow, so it is FAR less than ideal.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Revwillie*
I'm impressed by the complexity of your VPN setup...it's more than I can follow.
OK. *I made my explanation way to complicated. Let's simplify this:*


Here are the results of a Windows TraceRoute (TRACERT.EXE) from one of my work computers (at 10.10.15.138) to one of my home computers that illustrate that my gateway-to-gateway VPN works (I've replaced some domain names and ips with xxxs for privacy reasons):

Code:


Code:


Z:\\>tracert 10.10.16.2

Tracing route to CHRIV [10.10.16.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chriv*
*Yes*. I use VPNs whenever possible, so that my exposure is minimized. Port forwarding is usually not necessary for me, except for when I need a service to be public. *I do not need WiRNS to be a public service*.


I do have kind of a complicated workaround that I can use when I have to get to WiRNS from my office, but it breaks thinks until I turn it off again, and it is slow, so it is FAR less than ideal.



OK. *I made my explanation way to complicated. Let's simplify this:*


Here are the results of a Windows TraceRoute (TRACERT.EXE) from one of my work computers (at 10.10.15.138) to one of my home computers that illustrate that my gateway-to-gateway VPN works (I've replaced some domain names and ips with xxxs for privacy reasons):

Code:


Code:


Z:\\>tracert 10.10.16.2

Tracing route to CHRIV [10.10.16.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1


----------



## chriv

OK. This problem I've been complaining about. At least part of it is a *PEBCAK* or a *One-D-Ten-T* error. 


I run a transparent proxy server (squid) on both of my routers (at home and at work).


So if I am connecting to a site from home, it transparently goes through the proxy server at home, and if I am connecting to a site from work, it transparently goes through the proxy server at work.


I've been using a workaround to get to WiRNS from the office where I would force my work pc to use my proxy server at the house, instead of my one at the office.


It would get me to WiRNS, but it would slow things down tremendously, not to mention the undesired effect of sending all my work browser traffic through my home LAN and back. I did this to trick WiRNS into thinking the request was coming from the same subnet where it existed. So *WiRNS WILL connect through a squid proxy server in the same subnet.*


I was troubleshooting this problem today, and I turned OFF the squid proxy server at the office, and loh, and behold, I could connect to WiRNS. So *WiRNS WILL NOT connect through a squid proxy server in a DIFFERENT subnet.*


The bottom line:

1) *WiRNS WILL connect through a squid proxy server in the same subnet.*

2) *WiRNS WILL NOT connect through a squid proxy server in a DIFFERENT subnet.*

3) *WiRNS is the only service I have that behaves in this manner.*


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
How many IP's are assigned to your WiRNS computer?
I wasn't sure, because I used to have multiple NICs in that computer, so I checked with ipconfig.

*Only one: 10.10.16.2*


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chriv*
I wasn't sure, because I used to have multiple NICs in that computer, so I checked with ipconfig.

*Only one: 10.10.16.2*
from an earlier post:
Quote:

I have been VERY impressed with how fast WiRNS is developing. It has eliminated my need for the Poopli updater, and ALMOST eliminated my need for DVArchive. (not to mention all the other cool stuff it does). I'm down to only 4 Replay hacks/programs that I consistently use: WiRNS, DVArchive, ReplayCRT, and webmote.pl (sorry, but I like webmote better than the remote control in WiRNS).
Wirns and DVA use the same IP address? AKAIK, Wirns is still touchy about sharing an IP address with other server-type applications. Ryan would be able to offer more information. It's generally recommended to run Wirns on the primary IP address and bind a secondary IP address to the same NIC for DVA and other apps.


BTW: this was a point of confusion for me when I first tried to run Wirns. It didn't work at all for me until I gave it full use of the primary IP address.


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Revwillie*
from an earlier post:


Wirns and DVA use the same IP address? AKAIK, Wirns is still touchy about sharing an IP address with other server-type applications. Ryan would be able to offer more information. It's generally recommended to run Wirns on the primary IP address and bind a secondary IP address to the same NIC for DVA and other apps.
Many things run on the same ip, but all on different ports:


DVArchive runs, but with all server features disabled (so it doesn't bind to port 80). It is, however bound to port 8080.


I have an Apache server bound to port 2000.


WiRNS is, of course, bound to the ports for web services, dns, and ntp.


I also have many other services running on this pc, but all on different ports (various remote control apps, file sharing, etc.) Also, depending on what apps I am running, I could be running some public services as well (**********, eMule, mIRC, etc.)


I actually have very few problems with WiRNS at all. I CAN connect to it from my office, but I either have to turn off my proxy server at work, or I have to manually configure my browser to use the proxy server at home instead of the one at work. This would be ok, but my main work pc is a laptop, which is not always at the office, so manually configuring proxy servers is FAR less than ideal.


I now know it is a issue with my proxy server at work not being able to connect to WiRNS, but I don't understand why that is the ONLY service/application which does not connect correctly through my office proxy server.


I'm going to try to bring this problem up anymore. It is possible that is not a WiRNS bug at all, and I don't want to distract the developers from their most important work!


Thanks for the feedback, everyone!


----------



## Bigjohns

I see a new build - from yesterday...

anyone know what it fixes / does?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
I see a new build - from yesterday...

anyone know what it fixes / does?
That one just fixes the no shows on the replay crashing at build replayguide.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

ahh. ok. Well, I'm on .16 now, so I have to upgrade to .17, then apply the 6/2 files...


John


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.18 Posted


Happy Sunday!


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.18 6/05/2005

WiRNS

1. Dreamer's IVSProvider patch for Poopli Updater compatability.

2. Simple User Interface.

3. Add option to show/suppress repeating show times in ToDo and Show Search.

4. Eliminate duplicate ToDo entries.

5. Can configure to serve guide data to replays or not under DataDirect configuration.

6. Clear memory/old guide data prior to loading guide data to serve to replay(s).

7. Netconnect won't happen if WiRNS is busy with other stuff.

8. Can change recording options for 5k shows in ToDo if not a Theme.

9. WiRNSMon shuts down service correctly.

10. ToDo enhancements.

11. Add option to increase served show description length. Note: This will remove some/all Actors, Guests, etc...

12. Fixed delete show request.

13. Fixed exception when building ReplayGuide with no recorded shows.

14. ToDo list can show either Full list or no conflicts.

15. Stream downloaded shows back to Replay.

16. Downloading shows will display percent done in Status area of header. Click to refresh.




For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
1.3.1.18 Posted


1.3.1.18 6/05/2005

WiRNS

12. Fixed delete show request.

15. Stream downloaded shows back to Replay.

16. Downloading shows will display percent done in Status area of header. Click to refresh.
Wow. I upgraded immeadiately. I haven't been able to stream shows since I disabled that feature in DVArchive for WiRNS compatibility. Thanks!


In response to 15. & 16.:


Yay!


In response to 12.:


Ummm. Not for me. Deleting still doesn't work. My replay reboots, and here is stuff from the wirns.debug.log (after two failed attempts):

Code:


Code:


[2005-06-05 11:45:47] HandleMessage(): Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
   at WiRNS.Replay.HTTPClient.Get(String requestUri, String[] requestHeaders, Int32 rangeFrom, Int32 rangeTo)
   at WiRNS.Replay.FileStuff.DeleteShow()
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.ManageReplayShow(String requestValues)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)
[2005-06-05 11:52:21] HandleMessage(): Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
   at WiRNS.Replay.HTTPClient.Get(String requestUri, String[] requestHeaders, Int32 rangeFrom, Int32 rangeTo)
   at WiRNS.Replay.FileStuff.DeleteShow()
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.ManageReplayShow(String requestValues)
   at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data)

Just FYI.


Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
1.3.1.18 Posted


Happy Sunday!

1.3.1.18 6/05/2005

WiRNS

15. Stream downloaded shows back to Replay.
Streaming works great! Thanks a million!


----------



## rbolen70

Oh. BTW.. If you add your WiRNS IP & serial as a Replay, you can see your local shows on the WiRNS ReplayGuide page.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

6/6/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.18 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.6.6.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.18, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.18 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.18:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed Replay Lock-up & reboot when using UPNP.


----------



## Revwillie

Sorry I haven't had time to try the 6-6 build yet, but I wasn't having the problem that it fixes. Frankly, I don't know what UPnP even does. I was going to try it, but got busy.


The real reason for my post is that I may have found a repeatable problem with scheduling recordings on 4Ks.


If I pick a show out of the guide and try to record it only on one day a week in Medium quality...leaving all other options alone....it seems to schedule the show that airs on that channel four hours earlier. I tried to record the Tick (animated) from the Family channel on Sunday the 19th at 11am and it scheduled Battle B-Daman at 7am instead.  Something eerily similar happened when I tried to schedule Six Feet Under with the Medium quality setting.


I had every intention of testing the show padding settings on my 4ks, but I'm still struggling with the basic settings.


PS: what's up with www.planetreplay.com?


----------



## focusdchaos

Once I have WiRNS setup, how often do I need to turn it off and let my RTV actually call home?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Revwillie*
Sorry I haven't had time to try the 6-6 build yet, but I wasn't having the problem that it fixes. Frankly, I don't know what UPnP even does. I was going to try it, but got busy.


The real reason for my post is that I may have found a repeatable problem with scheduling recordings on 4Ks.


If I pick a show out of the guide and try to record it only on one day a week in Medium quality...leaving all other options alone....it seems to schedule the show that airs on that channel four hours earlier. I tried to record the Tick (animated) from the Family channel on Sunday the 19th at 11am and it scheduled Battle B-Daman at 7am instead.  Something eerily similar happened when I tried to schedule Six Feet Under with the Medium quality setting.


I had every intention of testing the show padding settings on my 4ks, but I'm still struggling with the basic settings.


PS: what's up with www.planetreplay.com?


You have a pm.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *focusdchaos*
Once I have WiRNS setup, how often do I need to turn it off and let my RTV actually call home?
You don't.


----------



## focusdchaos

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
You don't.



Can it reach the validation servers to check subscription status though wirns?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *focusdchaos*
Can it reach the validation servers to check subscription status though wirns?
WiRNS proxies the authentication requests & replies.


Ryan


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Revwillie*
Sorry I haven't had time to try the 6-6 build yet, but I wasn't having the problem that it fixes. Frankly, I don't know what UPnP even does.
 UPNP is "Universal Plug 'n Play". It allows various appliances (such as ReplayTVs) to talk to each other.

*If you enable UPNP on WiRNS, then WiRNS will appear on your network as a ReplayTV.* Any shows you have downloaded through WiRNS will be available to playback from other ReplayTVs. It works great with my 2 5040's, but I'm not sure if it's been tested on 4k units.


WiRNS downloads and names the shows from your ReplayTVs in the same format as DVArchive, including the evt, ndx, and mpg file, and creates a XML file in the same format as DVArchive, so you could take WiRNS downloades and use them in DVArchive if you wanted, as well.


----------



## nded

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
6/6/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.18 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.6.6.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.18, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.18 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.18:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed Replay Lock-up & reboot when using UPNP.
OK, the 6.6 patch is not on the download page, but there is a 6.7 and 6.8 build. For now, I just downloaded and applied both (first 6.7 then 6.8). Do I "need" anything in the missing 6.6 file?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nded*
OK, the 6.6 patch is not on the download page, but there is a 6.7 and 6.8 build. For now, I just downloaded and applied both (first 6.7 then 6.8). Do I "need" anything in the missing 6.6 file?
Nah.. I make sure that all previous fixes are in each build posted.


Ryan


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chriv*
If you enable UPNP on WiRNS, then WiRNS will appear on your network as a ReplayTV. Any shows you have downloaded through WiRNS will be available to playback from other ReplayTVs. It works great with my 2 5040's, but I'm not sure if it's been tested on 4k units.
OK, just 4ks here. I'm pretty sure the streaming features only work on 5ks.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.19 Posted


Happy Weekend!


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.19 6/10/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed Replay Lock-up & reboot when using UPNP.

2. WiRNS sends drive info to Replay.

3. WiRNS will not exit if user logs off of Windows.

4. Fixed refresh of Replays when adding or changing.

5. Fixed updating my.replaytv.com and made it an option - default to yes.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## Revwillie

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
5. Fixed updating my.replaytv.com and made it an option - default to yes.
Mine still isn't updating. As an experiment, I set one of my replays to non-wirns DNS servers and let it connect. That replay's MRTV page updated. The other replay which still connects through wirns did not update MRTV.


----------



## nded

OBSERVATION:


When I let WIRNS update the show database on Poopli, my manually recorded shows do not show the "pretty" name I have given them in the ReplayTV. When I use the Poopli Updater to update the show database on Poopli, my manually entered show names show up correctly. It looks like WIRNS is using a different field to update the show name to Poopli. The show descriptions come through identically in either situation.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nded*
OBSERVATION:


When I let WIRNS update the show database on Poopli, my manually recorded shows do not show the "pretty" name I have given them in the ReplayTV. When I use the Poopli Updater to update the show database on Poopli, my manually entered show names show up correctly. It looks like WIRNS is using a different field to update the show name to Poopli. The show descriptions come through identically in either situation.
I made it pretty. It'll be in the next build.


Ryan


----------



## spirto

"- After about 2-5 minutes, a dialog box will appear, click ok to continue."


It appears right away and I click ok to continue.


"- When web page pops up, edit each Replay and confirm the lineup(s)."


No web page ever pops up.


Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## lonetreejim

Quote:

Originally Posted by *spirto*
No web page ever pops up.
For me it can take up to a minute before the web page pops up. Don't get impatient. I think I can cause it to pop up sooner by opening and closing the browser a couple times... or maybe I'm just amusing myself until it opens on it's own.


ltj


----------



## rbolen70

6/15/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.19 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.6.15.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.19, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.19 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.19:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Reformatted ReplayGuide/Poopli shows (Manual Recordings).

2. Fixed WiRNS ReplayGuide (sent to DVA & replays).

3. Restricted myreplaytv.com for gets & puts.

4. Fixed Server Management plugin loading for Win98 & WinME.

5. Can add WiRNS or DVA servers to view guides.

6. Renamed ServerManagment.dll to ServerManagement.dll. (WiRNS will remove the old file).


----------



## Hairston

Awesome! 


The new streaming feature works great! The Poopli add-on is cool too.


It's pretty cool how you can add your WiRNS "Virtual Replay" and see the local shows.


DVA also sees the WiRNS Replay Guide just fine.


Not that it really matters to me, but WiRNS will still not show the DVA guide. Comes up blank.


Keep up all the good work!


- HB


----------



## geek1a4

fixed my problem


----------



## supergenius

Any chance streaming for 4ks will become available?


----------



## nded

OBSERVATION:


I Tried to use the Remote Control panel in WIRNS this morning (I have used it several times in the past, but not since the latest software upgrades and patches). The system returns a new window with a partial listing of my ReplayTVs and NO remote control icons. The console has the following error message every time I try to start up the Remote Control:


[2005-06-18 09:34:52] remote: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object. at WiRNS.RemoteControl.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\RemoteControl\\RemoteControlPlugin.cs:line 154


Any suggestions or advise (preferably relative to this problem) would be appreciated.


----------



## nded

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nded*
OBSERVATION:


I Tried to use the Remote Control panel in WIRNS this morning (I have used it several times in the past, but not since the latest software upgrades and patches). The system returns a new window with a partial listing of my ReplayTVs and NO remote control icons. The console has the following error message every time I try to start up the Remote Control:


[2005-06-18 09:34:52] remote: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object. at WiRNS.RemoteControl.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\RemoteControl\\RemoteControlPlugin.cs:line 154


Any suggestions or advise (preferably relative to this problem) would be appreciated.
I rebooted the WIRNS PC and everything works right now. Never mind......


----------



## rbolen70

6/20/2005 build...


This build primarily for rtv4k users to test streaming.


Stop WiRNS and unzip this build into the WiRNS Directory.

Start WiRNS.

Make sure that the Serial Number on the WiRNS config page starts with RTV4xxx (EX: RTV4160) and the rest is left as is.

Enable UPNP & click update.

Restart WiRNS.


If your Replay doesn't see WiRNS as another Replay, enter 243-zones and "Search for other units".

If your WiRNS server still doesn't show up, go into WiRNS config page and change the ReplayTV OS to 4.5 and restart.


**** Update to 1.3.1.19 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.6.20.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.19, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.19 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.19:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Reformatted ReplayGuide/Poopli shows (Manual Recordings).

2. Fixed WiRNS ReplayGuide (sent to DVA & replays).

3. Restricted myreplaytv.com for gets & puts.

4. Fixed Server Management plugin loading for Win98 & WinME.

5. Can add WiRNS or DVA servers to view guides.

6. Renamed ServerManagment.dll to ServerManagement.dll. (WiRNS will remove the old file).

7. Testing visibility and streaming to 4k's.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.20 Posted


Happy Tuesday!


Can also test xmltv with this version. First, configure xmltv, then enter the path to xmltv.exe on the DataDirect config page.


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.20 6/21/2005

WiRNS

1. Reformatted ReplayGuide/Poopli shows (Manual Recordings).

2. Fixed WiRNS ReplayGuide (sent to DVA & replays).

3. Restricted myreplaytv.com for gets & puts.

4. Fixed Server Management plugin loading for Win98 & WinME.

5. Can add WiRNS or DVA servers to view guides.

6. Renamed ServerManagment.dll to ServerManagement.dll.

7. 4k Streaming with option of WiRNS ReplayGuide version to use.

8. The Dreamer's "Antenna" fix.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## supergenius

thanks Ryan....4k streaming works great!!


----------



## cliffcor

Quote:

Originally Posted by *supergenius*
thanks Ryan....4k streaming works great!!
Traveling now, but looking forward to it. Thanks


----------



## nded

*I've fallen and I can't get up!*


My WIRNS server is crashing. When I try to restart I get the following errors:

_C:\\WiRNS>startwirns


C:\\WiRNS>WiRNS.exe -server


Unhandled Exception: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path is d

enied.

at System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String str)

at System.IO.FileStream.WriteCore(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 count)

at System.IO.FileStream.FlushWrite()

at System.IO.FileStream.Flush()

at System.IO.StreamWriter.Flush(Boolean flushStream, Boolean flushEncoder)

at System.IO.StreamWriter.Flush()

at WiRNS.Logger.FileLogger.Log(String entry)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.Main(String[] args)_


I tried erasing my DB, XML, and Guide files and the same problem keeps happening.


Any suggestions?


----------



## rbolen70

Weird... The builds directory didn't update with what it should have.


I've uploaded the following to take care of that:


WiRNS.1.3.1.20.1.WinAll.msi

WiRNS.1.3.1.20.1.zip


Ryan


----------



## nded

I installed the 20.1 update. Here are my latest observations:


1) The new WIRNS does not like my DVARchive server. It has trouble getting the guide data as follows:


[2005-06-22 17:51:35] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Library(192.168.1.46)

[2005-06-22 17:51:36] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2005-06-22 17:51:36] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.


2) The new WIRNS server insists on "discovering" itself. This puts an extra entry in the Guide table with no shows.


3) This error is now happening:


[2005-06-22 18:19:33] EX: The type initializer for "System.Management.Management

BaseObject" threw an exception.

at System.Management.ManagementBaseObject..ctor(IWbemClassObjec tFreeThreaded

wbemObject)

at System.Management.ManagementObject..ctor(ManagementScope scope, Management

Path path, ObjectGetOptions options)

at System.Management.ManagementObject..ctor(String path)

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.getDiskSize(String drive, UInt64& o_size, UInt

64& o_used)

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Soc

ket handler)


Do I need to post a copy of my logs?


----------



## rbolen70

6/24/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.20 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.6.24.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.20, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.20 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.20:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Added "Phoney" Photo partition.

2. Sorted served program data by channel.

3. Include IVS info when importing/exporting replays.

4. Sort replays by name for exporting.

5. Use blank wirns guide if none exists.

6. Use all available Description length if Serve Max Description not checked.

7. Actual model of Replay listed/used.

8. Added WiRNS Version to main page.

9. Added DataDirect Link on Edit Datadirect page.

10. Changes to character translation.


----------



## NetBoot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
6/24/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.20 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.6.24.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.20, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.20 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.20:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Added "Phoney" Photo partition.

2. Sorted served program data by channel.

3. Include IVS info when importing/exporting replays.

4. Sort replays by name for exporting.

5. Use blank wirns guide if none exists.

6. Use all available Description length if Serve Max Description not checked.

7. Actual model of Replay listed/used.

8. Added WiRNS Version to main page.

9. Added DataDirect Link on Edit Datadirect page.

10. Changes to character translation.
6. Use all available Description length if Serve Max Description not checked? Don't you mean is checked?


7. Actual model of Replay listed/used. Doesn't appear to save the type anywhere? Keeps going back to 5532?


Thanks,


Net....


----------



## darekd

rbolen70,


Sometimes ago I asked you if there were any plans to support XMLTV and you said it's coming. Today I noticed that XMLTV is being supported. I immediately started to play with this new feature and it worked even though I'm not using XMLTV.EXE. XLMTV.exe doesn't support channels from Poland. I use TVxb to get my channel guide in XMLTV format and I put it in XMLTV directory that I specified in WIRNS settings. Today for the first time in years I have guide on my RTV that is accurate and up to date.


rbolen70, I'd like to thank you very much for this new feature.



There is only one small problem. When show's description is a little bit longer, first line on my RTV is blank. This is the code from guide that causes this problem:


- 

Dom

Długa księżycowa noc, odc. 15; serial obyczajowy Polska 1996; reż.: Jan Łomnicki; wyk: Tomasz Borkowy, Halina Rowicka


----------



## nded

*Observation - false positive when using remote send*


When using the WiRNS GUI for remote sending, the system seems to aways respond with a positive message, even when the send fails. For example, when RDDNS is down, the WiRNS log shows a failed send, however the GUI says the send is successful. Same false positive message is shown when you try an "impossible" send (i.e. IVS from WiRNS or DVArchive).


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nded*
*Observation - false positive when using remote send*


When using the WiRNS GUI for remote sending, the system seems to aways respond with a positive message, even when the send fails. For example, when RDDNS is down, the WiRNS log shows a failed send, however the GUI says the send is successful. Same false positive message is shown when you try an "impossible" send (i.e. IVS from WiRNS or DVArchive).


Not after today's build.. 


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.21 Posted


Happy Sunday!


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.21 6/26/2005

WiRNS

1. Added "Phoney" Photo partition.

2. Sorted served program data by channel, then date.

3. Include IVS info when importing/exporting replays.

4. Sort replays by name for exporting.

5. Use blank wirns guide if none exists.

6. Actual model of Replay listed/used and edit replays remembers.

7. Added WiRNS Version to main page.

8. Added DataDirect Link on Edit Datadirect page.

9. Changes to character translation. (if you get funky characters on Poopli, make sure that you're not updating myreplaytv.com)

10. Fixed show sending responses/operation.


For more, see changelog.txt...


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
1.3.1.21 Posted
1. Poopli updating is working, but remote show sending is broken (Has been for about 2 or 3 builds. WiRNS is saying I have the wrong version of Poopli DLL.DLL, but I have the correct version in my WiRNS directory. It used to work (on older versions of WiRNS).


2. Umm, the newest zip on your website http://www.users.qwest.net/~bolenbau...S.1.3.1.21.zip , contains a *1.3.1.20* build from 06/22/2005! I don't think this is right!


See my log file below (especially the two bold lines). I hope this helps!


select lines from my wirns.log:
Code:


Code:


[2005-06-26 20:46:39] ********************************************
[2005-06-26 20:46:39] Checking Database...
[2005-06-26 20:46:39] Starting WiRNS as a Service
[B][2005-06-26 20:46:39] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 20 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70[/B]
[2005-06-26 20:46:39] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.
[2005-06-26 20:46:39] Initializing.
[2005-06-26 20:46:39] Loading configuration
[2005-06-26 20:46:39] Starting WiRNS
[2005-06-26 20:46:39] Configured to update guide at: 2:00 AM
[2005-06-26 20:46:39] Configured to force net connects at: 4:00 AM on Monday
[2005-06-26 20:46:39] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: KRBedRTV(10.10.16.127)
[2005-06-26 20:46:43] Parsed 152/152 entries.
[2005-06-26 20:46:45] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: chriv(10.10.16.2)
[2005-06-26 20:46:47] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.
[2005-06-26 20:46:47] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.
[2005-06-26 20:46:47] Parsed 19/19 entries.
[2005-06-26 20:46:50] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: CRMainRTV(10.10.16.126)
[2005-06-26 20:46:56] Parsed 191/191 entries.
[2005-06-26 20:46:56] Detected configuration settings.
[2005-06-26 20:46:56] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 10.10.16.2
[2005-06-26 20:46:56] Loading server plugins.
[2005-06-26 20:46:56] Loading ReplayZone genre data.
[2005-06-26 20:46:58] Loading Production Crew data.
[2005-06-26 20:47:00] Loading Channel Guide data.
[2005-06-26 20:47:06] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.1992.11432) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:06] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1964.19219) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:06] Plugin: GetNextCall.dll (1.0.1976.11356) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:06] Plugin: GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.1949.17718) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:06] Configured to refresh ToDo and Replay Guide every 240 minutes.
[2005-06-26 20:47:06] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.1992.11011) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:06] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.1992.15162) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:07] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading permanent entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf
[2005-06-26 20:47:07] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 2 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf.
[2005-06-26 20:47:07] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading cached entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache
[2005-06-26 20:47:07] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 5 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache.
[2005-06-26 20:47:07] Plugin: IVSProvider.dll (1.1.1976.31305) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:07] Plugin: LoginAuthLogout.dll (1.1.1847.25610) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:08] Plugin: MySoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1949.17720) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:08] Plugin: NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.1949.17718) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:08] Plugin: NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.1949.17719) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:09] Plugin: NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1949.17718) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:09] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1949.17717) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:09] Plugin: RemoteControl.dll (1.1.1992.11024) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:09] Plugin: ReplayZones.dll (1.0.1964.19899) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.1999.14933) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.1992.15118) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.1990.26614) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Replay Network Server Emulation started.
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Loading server plugins.
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.1999.14933) loaded.
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Replay Network Server Emulation started.
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Starting NTP Proxy
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Starting DNS Proxy
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Starting UPNP
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] **************************************
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Local time: 6/26/2005 8:47:10 PM
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Precision: 8.83423532389192E+74 ms
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Poll Interval: 1 s
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Reference ID: time-B.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.102)
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Root Dispersion: 507.99560546875 ms
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Round Trip Delay: 95 ms
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Local Clock Offset: -108 ms
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] **************************************
[B][2005-06-26 20:47:10] Incorrect "Poopli DLL.dll" version, 0.9.227.2 or higher required.[/B]
[2005-06-26 20:47:10] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
1.3.1.21 Posted
The .msi file contains files dated 6/26/05, the .zip does not. The most recent files in the .zip are dated 6/22/05.


----------



## rbolen70

crap. the zip is fixed.. my update script somehow doesn't like the new versions..


----------



## chriv

OK. It likes the new Poopli DLL from poopli 1.0 (build 300)., so forget the whole thing (but you may want to update the required version number shown in the log messages).

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
crap. the zip is fixed.. my update script somehow doesn't like the new versions.. 
OK. Thanks for getting the zip replaced so quickly. I'm now running revision 21.


Remote show sending is still broken for me in this build. It thinks I have the wrong version of Poopli DLL.DLL, but I have the version it says it needs (In my WiRNS directory).


See the bold line of my log file below:
Code:


Code:


[2005-06-26 22:12:00] ********************************************
[2005-06-26 22:12:00] Checking Database...
[2005-06-26 22:12:00] Starting WiRNS as a Service
[2005-06-26 22:12:00] WiRNS v1.3 build 1 revision 21 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70
[2005-06-26 22:12:00] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.
[2005-06-26 22:12:00] Initializing.
[2005-06-26 22:12:00] Loading configuration
[2005-06-26 22:12:00] Starting WiRNS
[2005-06-26 22:12:00] Configured to update guide at: 2:00 AM
[2005-06-26 22:12:00] Configured to force net connects at: 4:00 AM on Monday
[2005-06-26 22:12:04] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: CRMainRTV(10.10.16.126)
[2005-06-26 22:12:09] Parsed 191/191 entries.
[2005-06-26 22:12:09] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: KRBedRTV(10.10.16.127)
[2005-06-26 22:12:11] Parsed 152/152 entries.
[2005-06-26 22:12:13] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: chriv(10.10.16.2)
[2005-06-26 22:12:15] Parsed 19/19 entries.
[2005-06-26 22:12:15] Detected configuration settings.
[2005-06-26 22:12:15] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 10.10.16.2
[2005-06-26 22:12:15] Loading server plugins.
[2005-06-26 22:12:15] Loading ReplayZone genre data.
[2005-06-26 22:12:16] Loading Production Crew data.
[2005-06-26 22:12:19] Loading Channel Guide data.
[2005-06-26 22:12:25] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2003.26009) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:25] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1964.19219) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:25] Plugin: GetNextCall.dll (1.0.1976.11356) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:25] Plugin: GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.1949.17718) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:25] Configured to refresh ToDo and Replay Guide every 240 minutes.
[2005-06-26 22:12:25] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.2003.27335) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:25] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2003.23439) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:26] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading permanent entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf
[2005-06-26 22:12:26] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 2 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf.
[2005-06-26 22:12:26] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading cached entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache
[2005-06-26 22:12:26] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 5 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache.
[2005-06-26 22:12:26] Plugin: IVSProvider.dll (1.1.1976.31305) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:26] Plugin: LoginAuthLogout.dll (1.1.1847.25610) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:26] Plugin: MySoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1949.17720) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:26] Plugin: NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.1949.17718) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Plugin: NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.1949.17719) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Plugin: NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1949.17718) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1949.17717) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Plugin: RemoteControl.dll (1.1.1992.11024) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Plugin: ReplayZones.dll (1.0.1964.19899) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2003.22190) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.2001.21534) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.2003.23406) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Replay Network Server Emulation started.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Loading server plugins.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2003.22190) loaded.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Replay Network Server Emulation started.
[2005-06-26 22:12:27] Starting NTP Proxy
[2005-06-26 22:12:28] Starting DNS Proxy
[2005-06-26 22:12:28] Starting UPNP
[2005-06-26 22:12:28] **************************************
[2005-06-26 22:12:28] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 
[2005-06-26 22:12:28] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)
[2005-06-26 22:12:28] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70
[2005-06-26 22:12:28] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net
[2005-06-26 22:12:29] Local time: 6/26/2005 10:12:29 PM
[2005-06-26 22:12:29] Precision: 8.83423532389192E+74 ms
[2005-06-26 22:12:29] Poll Interval: 1 s
[2005-06-26 22:12:29] Reference ID: time-B.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.102)
[2005-06-26 22:12:29] Root Dispersion: 238.4033203125 ms
[2005-06-26 22:12:29] Round Trip Delay: 735 ms
[2005-06-26 22:12:29] Local Clock Offset: 577 ms
[2005-06-26 22:12:29] **************************************
[B][2005-06-26 22:12:29] Incorrect "Poopli DLL.dll" version, 0.9.227.2 or higher required.[/B]
[2005-06-26 22:12:29] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.21 re-posted


----------



## NetBoot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
1.3.1.21 re-posted
Edit/Update Configured Replays sometimes causes Configured Replays, Configured PPV Drivers and Edit Remap File page(s) not to show or become unavailable.


Thanks,


Net....


----------



## Bigjohns

just for point of information, 1.3.1.21 STILL has the problem updating DVArchive with data. It seems to be related to the integrating of PPV from dish network.


John


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
just for point of information, 1.3.1.21 STILL has the problem updating DVArchive with data. It seems to be related to the integrating of PPV from dish network.


John
John,


Try deleting the dva_tv.xml file, starting dva & changing the zip code & reselecting the wirns provider.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

done several times. and posted the error on planetreplay board.


----------



## rbolen70

The DVA and Poopli character encoding fixes will be posted today.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

6/29/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.21 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.6.29.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.21, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.21 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.21:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed guide data served to DVA 3.1.

2. Final character encoding fixes.

3. Cancel current download link on index page.

4. List Active plugins on index page.

5. Display current RDDNS status in index page if Poopli Dll is loaded.

6. Option to power down after scheduled netconnect or not.


----------



## rbolen70

6/30/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.21 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.6.30.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.21, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.21 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.21:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed guide data served to DVA 3.1.

2. Final character encoding fixes.

3. Cancel current download link on index page.

4. List Active plugins on index page.

5. Display current RDDNS status in index page if Poopli Dll is loaded.

6. Option to power down after scheduled netconnect or not.

7. Restrict index page graphics and RDDNS Status if on 127.0.0.1:8923.

8. Process queueing.

9. Corrected typo in WiRNSMon.


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan -


Still can't make this work with DVA 3.1...


Any thoughts?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
Ryan -


Still can't make this work with DVA 3.1...


Any thoughts?
What errors do you get?


I know you've probably already did this, but stop DVA & delete the DVA_tv.xml file, start DVA, change your zipcode on DVA and update the guide.


Myself along with others have verified that this works. I've also run the fix by Gerry, and he agrees that what I changed resolved it.


Ryan


----------



## NetBoot

Todays Debug Log:

 

wirns.debug.txt 40.5498046875k . file


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.22 Posted


Happy 4th!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

instructions in install.txt.


1.3.1.22 7/01/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed guide data served to DVA 3.1.

2. Final character encoding fixes.

3. Cancel current download link on index page.

4. List Active plugins on index page.

5. Display current RDDNS status in index page if Poopli Dll is loaded.

6. Option to power down after scheduled netconnect or not.

7. Restrict index page graphics and RDDNS Status if on 127.0.0.1:8923.

8. Process queueing.

9. Corrected typo in WiRNSMon.

10. Added recovery timer for 2 hours if guide update fails.

11. Fixed auto-discover when DVA is running on the same PC.

12. If entered showpath does not have a trailing backslash, it will be added automatically.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS


server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## nded

Observation:


Running the latest WiRNS, Independence Day version 1.3.1.22, and the latest version of the Poopli DLL 1.0 Build 300. The new INDEX data, and the WiRNS log data all claim that I am running Poopli DLL 0.9 Build 299. I just downloaded a "fresh" copy of the Poopli DLL and I still get the same response.


----------



## Bigjohns

just installed this new version.

did a guide update

stared DVA

changed zip from 30189 Dish Atlanta to 30188 Wirns- Dish Atlanta.


This time - BINGO.


Thanks!


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nded*
Observation:


Running the latest WiRNS, Independence Day version 1.3.1.22, and the latest version of the Poopli DLL 1.0 Build 300. The new INDEX data, and the WiRNS log data all claim that I am running Poopli DLL 0.9 Build 299. I just downloaded a "fresh" copy of the Poopli DLL and I still get the same response.
Right click on poopli dll.dll & click the version tab. The poopli updater version is 1.0b300, the dll is 0.9.299.x.


Ryan


----------



## nded

Got it. I was confused by the big step to make the updater a legitimate 1.X versus all the prior 0.X releases (generally indicative of BETA status). I *assumed* that they would have given the DLL a legitimate release. My bad.....


----------



## NetBoot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
1.3.1.22 Posted


Happy 4th!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

instructions in install.txt.


1.3.1.22 7/01/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed guide data served to DVA 3.1.

2. Final character encoding fixes.

3. Cancel current download link on index page.

4. List Active plugins on index page.

5. Display current RDDNS status in index page if Poopli Dll is loaded.

6. Option to power down after scheduled netconnect or not.

7. Restrict index page graphics and RDDNS Status if on 127.0.0.1:8923.

8. Process queueing.

9. Corrected typo in WiRNSMon.

10. Added recovery timer for 2 hours if guide update fails.

11. Fixed auto-discover when DVA is running on the same PC.

12. If entered showpath does not have a trailing backslash, it will be added automatically.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS


server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------
Clean install - removed junk files in wirns directory - deleted wirns from registry


1.) Still getting double backslashes for wirns download directory: C:\\Wirns\\\\shows\\\\


2.) Still getting page not available when updating replay types.


3.) Deleting show off replay gets page not available.


4.) Cancel download on index page still shows after it's been completed. Note: This is happened on 1.3.1.21 build. Haven't been able to get around to testing it on 1.3.1.22 build.


5.) Plugin Replayzone.dll - I'm assuming this plugin is no longer needed because it's not in 1.3.1.22 build.


Thanks,


Net....


----------



## darekd

I don't know if this is a problem with Wirns or ReplayTV but when I download a guide (XMLTV) with updated programming, the updates are not posted to RTV. If I clear a guide and then run guide update, the updated programming is loaded correctly. Is there a way to update RTV guide with updated XMLTV without clearing guide completely first?


----------



## rbolen70

7/6/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.22 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.7.6.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.22, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.22 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.22:


1.3.1.xx 6/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Refresh index page after show download canceled.

2. Optimize some SQL statements.

3. Fixed record scheduling via show search.

4. Removed ordering of lineups by name served to the Replay.

5. Added check for available threads in threadpool. Wait if not enough - max 2.5 seconds.

6. Multiple 4k recordings can be scheduled.


----------



## nded

Observation - still getting false positives on failed sends.


Using latest Poopli and WiRNS, including todays patch. WiRNS console shows "Unable to contact remote ReplayTV", but the green remote sent box says the send was successful.


I noticed this before I applied todays patches, and I get the same results in either case.


----------



## nded

Subject: Cannot update Todo/ReplayGuide when specific ReplayTV is in CONFIG


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.23 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.23 7/08/2005

WiRNS

1. Refresh index page after show download canceled.

2. Optimize some SQL statements.

3. Fixed record scheduling via show search.

4. Removed ordering of lineups by name served to the Replay.

5. Added check for available threads in threadpool. Wait if not enough - max 2.5 seconds.

6. Multiple 4k recordings can be scheduled.

7. Fix Dish PPV.

8. Added DB delay if busy.

9. Query arrays instead of DB where avail.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## johnniejetski

i have read every post on this thread and did not see an naswer to this delimma. I installed Wirns on a WinME machine and when I click on any of the tabs I get the same screen


Active WiRNS Plugins:

zipcode.dll...

channelguide.dll...

xactpreovider.dll...

headenprovider.dll...

servermanagement.dll ...

etc.



any ideas what i am doing wrong?


I have rebooted several times, tried different IP addresses inside and outside of the router range,


----------



## nded

When you "roll" your mouse over the tabs (i.e. Configuration, Administration, Tools) do you see a drop down menu with multiple options for each tab?


----------



## johnniejetski

thanks to nded!


For future users of the Mozilla Browser- DON'T


that was the only thing wrong, everything works great with IE


----------



## sudhs

Hey guys.. long time no post.. Well am back here after downloading some new version of WiRNS and getting all sorts of error. It worked for me like 3 updates back and I could notice that Ryan had made some really cool changes to it like remote control and auto updater etc. but it seems that in making it more "COOL" there's something that's causing it not to do what it needs to do. Like for the last 3 versions that I installed I've not been getting the web page at all. No matter what I select it always shows me "Page Not Found" error. Secodnly the guide update halts after doing the daily shows just before the PPV confgns are being fetched.


I'm using .net framework 1.1. Is there anything else that I need ?


Ryan --> Should I revert back to the old version or is there something new coming up in the near future. As I see from the post that many others are in the same boat as me. But hey, I really like those cool features when it works. Nice job. Keep it up man..


----------



## Bigjohns

works great for me with Moz.


----------



## sudhs

OK.. now nothing works at all. All's dead. Not even prev. versions. Not even anything from the 1.3.0.RCxx builds. nothing at all. All versions show me Page not found error. Remove and loaded the .net framework thrice but nothing works at all. Anybody has any input here.


Here's the log


[2005-07-10 23:36:04] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 23 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-07-10 23:36:04] C:\\WiRNS\\wirns.log has been backed up to C:\\WiRNS\\wirns.log.1121038564.txt

[2005-07-10 23:36:04] Purging old guide information

[2005-07-10 23:36:04] Update Time: 2005-07-10 23:36:04

[2005-07-10 23:36:04] Updating guide information in the database.

[2005-07-10 23:36:04] Updating guide for Zap2it account: sgrover

[2005-07-10 23:36:04] Processing guide information for: Sun Jul 10

[2005-07-10 23:36:17] Found a new lineup to add: DISH Detroit

[2005-07-10 23:36:18] Found a new lineup to add: DISH Network

[2005-07-10 23:36:18] Updating lineupmap for: DISH Detroit

[2005-07-10 23:36:18] Updating lineupmap for: DISH Network

[2005-07-10 23:36:27] **************************************

[2005-07-10 23:36:27] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-07-10 23:36:27] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-07-10 23:36:27] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-07-10 23:36:27] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Local time: 7/10/2005 11:36:28 PM

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Precision: 8.83423532389192E+74 ms

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Reference ID: time.nist.gov (192.43.244.18)

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Root Dispersion: 149.887084960938 ms

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Round Trip Delay: 78 ms

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Local Clock Offset: 66 ms

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] **************************************

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Collecting free memory

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Configured to update guide at: 10:15 AM

[2005-07-10 23:36:28] Attempting to auto-discover all ReplayTVs...

[2005-07-10 23:36:39] Found New WiRNS Server lomdi at IP 192.168.1.150

[2005-07-10 23:36:39] Adding lomdi to database

[2005-07-10 23:36:39] Finished discovering ReplayTVs...

[2005-07-10 23:36:39] Loading configuration

[2005-07-10 23:36:42] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: lomdi(192.168.1.150)

[2005-07-10 23:36:42] Parsed 0/0 entries.

[2005-07-10 23:36:42] Detected configuration settings.

[2005-07-10 23:36:42] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.1.150

[2005-07-10 23:36:42] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-10 23:36:42] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-07-10 23:36:42] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-07-10 23:36:42] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Loaded Channel Guide data in 0.859375 seconds.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2015.16325) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: GetNextCall.dll (1.0.2015.21187) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.1949.17718) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Configured to refresh ToDo and Replay Guide every 240 minutes.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.2015.18362) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2005.26052) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: IVSProvider.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: NoPhoneNumbers.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: NoReplayZones.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1949.17718) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-10 23:36:43] Plugin: RemoteControl.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2015.20469) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.2001.21534) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.2013.17366) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2015.20469) loaded.

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] **************************************

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Local time: 7/10/2005 11:36:44 PM

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Precision: 3.53369412955677E+75 ms

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Reference ID: E`


[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Root Dispersion: 75.439453125 ms

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Round Trip Delay: 63 ms

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Local Clock Offset: 23 ms

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] **************************************

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Remote show sending not available.

[2005-07-10 23:36:44] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests


----------



## rbolen70

Nice to see you back! Grab the 1.3.1.23 patch here: WiRNS.7.10.2005.2.zip 


It's been working fine, but there's a few updates here & there. 


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

 WiRNS Show Search Mozilla plugin By Remmer99:


Open wirns.src in notepad and edit the action and searchForm lines, replacing the "192.168.1.1" IP with the one of your WiRNS Server.


Then, copy both wirns.src and wirns.gif to your Mozilla searchplugins directory:


ex: C:\\Program Files\\Mozilla Firefox\\searchplugins


----------



## johnniejetski

backtrack on the Mozilla quote--> I accidentally opened wirns in Mozilla and it worked fine after it worked the first time in IE. I went back to IE just to be safe, but plan to install the mozilla patch after i get these other issues resolved.


Now that I am up and running, I have more issues. My PC gets really slow and hangs up every few hours, and has blue-screened twice in two days. I did all the steps very carefully to get my 5516 to IVS and CA status, but it never happened. Here are my current setups


This is a first time wirns install done last week.

530511440 software that is an upgrade to my original version

rtv5516 ip = 192.168.15.151

linksys router ip = 192.168.15.1

DNs 1 = 192.168.15.106

DNs 2 = 192.168.15.106

wirns ip = 192.168.15.106 on a winMe Machine (HP 1.8Ghz, 60GB HD with lots of free space) that doesnt do much else but surf the web and act as a printserver

getshellcmds.dll is in plugins folder

NoSoftwareUpdate.dll is in plugins folder

shellcmds has the first two lines as written for the conversion


all other settings have been checked and rechecked. I can use the remote control and other tabs fine after a reboot, except for "net connect". I can connect using my RTV5516 menus and communications are fine.


1. Why doesn't the software revert work to get back to a CA, IVS compatible version?

2 Why won't net connect work ever?

3. Why does the machine hang after several hours of sitting? My machine does have hibernate


I just did a reboot and tried net connect for a different rtv which I HAVE NOT MANIPULATED FOR WIRNS on the same network with

-ip 192.168.15.103

-dns 1 pointed to the router

-dns 2 pointed to the router


and it seemed to work fine


----------



## sudhs

Hey Ryan.. That Trump card did the job. All's working fine right now. Have let the guide to update. Hope it goes fine. Thanks man.. Great job again. Hey u need to be an IT consultant.. breaking and fixing things - that's what I call JOB SECURITY. hehehe..


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
1. Why doesn't the software revert work to get back to a CA, IVS compatible version?

2 Why won't net connect work ever?
Did you read this: Enabling CA and IVS in a 55XX and all the links referenced?


----------



## johnniejetski

yes i did


I have not been able to do another net connect since the one success, but i did notice that when i try to net connect the 5516 set to the wirns server, I get this response

"There was a problem with a net connect for: "

when i try on the other rtv, i get this response

"There was a problem with a net connect for: 192.168.15.103"


the wirns server is not able to get the ip address when trying to net connect.


what controls this?


----------



## rbolen70

7/12/2005 build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.23 ONLY

DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNS.7.12.2005.zip 


If you are running 1.3.1.23, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.23 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.23:


1.3.1.xx 7/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. WiRNS and DVA removed from Remote.

2. Fixed Script error on show search page.

3. Fixed Dish PPV.

4. Fixed WiRNS ReplayGuide.

5. Fixes here & there.


----------



## johnniejetski

you recommend this for someone running v1.3 build 1 revision 23?


----------



## nded

John,


It is generally a good idea to update WiRNS whenever Ryan releases a new version. It almost always means a "bug" has been fixed, or a new "feature" has been added. I always install the latest release, and I almost never have a problem.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.24 Posted


Happy Weekday!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom.


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.24 7/14/2005

WiRNS

1. WiRNS and DVA removed from Remote.

2. Fixed Script error on show search page.

3. Fixed Dish PPV.

4. Fixed WiRNS ReplayGuide.

5. Fixes here & there.

6. Corrected XML attributes for downloaded shows.

7. Set system busy status when refreshing channel guide.

8. Changed GetNextCall to start connects 45 min after guide update instead of 30 min.

9. RDDNS status on index refreshed at a minimum of every 15 min. instead of each visit.

10. "Other" enhancements for use with a 3rd party dll.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## johnniejetski

OK, I deleted my wirns.db, updated to *.24 and everything seems fine. I decided to tackle the IVS and CA install on my 5516. I have added the required 2 lines to shellcmds with notepad. I have 3 shellcmds files in the directory (1. shellcmds.exa-recognized as an "example" file, 2. shellcmds.bak, 3. shellcmnds-not a txt file). I have the required files in my plugins folder and I have a copy of software ver **0190 in my plugins folder.


I added the cd sys and other line to my getshellcmds.dll file


ran wirns.bat

opened IE and went to 192.168.15.102

clicked wirns, replays. "office replay", then net connect

It went through the process for about 5 minutes without errors

i shut everything down on the wirns server pc

turned off the replay and then back on and the same software version is still there

then i did the hard reboot ( hold button down for 10 seconds) and I am running 1030 software now

YEA!!!


and I made sure I deleted the cd sys line and its compatriot


thanks L8r


----------



## nded

Congratulations John!


I had to "learn" the same process a few weeks ago when I accidentally deleted the NoSoftwareUpdates.DLL from my WiRNS server. Actually, I had "upgraded" to a new version of WiRNS and forgot to make sure the DLL was part of the new install. Anyway, both of my 55XX machines were "upgraded" by the mothership and lost CA/IVS! I was able to use the same trick to downgrade them back to having CA/IVS again. The strange thing was, I was still able to SEND shows via WiRNS after the upgrade, so I didn't notice anything was wrong until I tried to RECEIVE a show.


----------



## Bigjohns

does this fix the fact that DVA looses guide integrity after a day or so when pulling the guide from WIRNS?


----------



## HawksRCool

WIRNS is great!! Even though I live in the US and have 5040s, I really like the usibility of the guides and love the screen shots on the remote. One of my replays is giving me trouble since the chageover. A couple times a day, it doesn't pass IVS. This isn't too much trouble because all I have to do is RD to my server, pull up the WIRNS remote and "Service" "7" and everythings fine. Since I'm a heavy sender on poopli I would really like to have some help figuring out whats going on. I use static ips and I've disabled DHCP on both of my Buffalo wireless routers.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
... I am running 1030 software now

YEA!!!
I wouldn't celebrate just yet - 53050103 is a very old version of the software. It's even version 5.0 as opposed to 5.1. There were numerous fixes in later versions. I'd download any shows I wanted to save, and then re-image using 530510190 (5.1 build 19) or 530511400 (5.1 build 140).


----------



## sudhs

I installed the .24 build and all seems to be ok. build the To Do list + Replay Guide without any problem. It downloads the guide info pretty well but does not display it. When I try to view the guide, it shows that the request completed in 0.275 sec. but does not display any info. I resinstalled the .NET framework and Wirns again but still the same problem. Have tried couple of diff. combinations but it stil does not display the guide though the log shows completed with success for all the downloaded guide info.


ALso, at times I've noticed that Wirns hangs up while starting or stopping. But this problem is only very recent and sporadic.


Ryan--> Any input for this one ?


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

_Originally posted by rbolen70_
*5/18/2005 build... [05-18-05 @ 05:42 PM]


Changes since 1.3.1.16:


1.3.1.xx 5/xx/2005

WiRNS

---snip---
10. Can display priorities in ToDo list if selected on the DataDirect Config Page.

---snip---*

Quote:

_Originally posted by ClearToLand_
*THANKS Ryan!!!*  

>>> WTD: Conflict Report With Theme Priority Numbers


----------



## Bigjohns

can we get a list of DLLs and their uses? Please?


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
can we get a list of DLLs and their uses? Please?
Granted I'm a *WiRNS* newbie, but, I just (*FINALLY*) downloaded (07/16/05) and installed the latest version (1.3.1.24) and during the "custom" install via the .MSI, (it appears that) the available Plug-Ins/DLLs are listed and clicking on each provides a (brief) description. (FYI)


----------



## johnniejetski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *l8er*
I wouldn't celebrate just yet - 53050103 is a very old version of the software. It's even version 5.0 as opposed to 5.1. There were numerous fixes in later versions. I'd download any shows I wanted to save, and then re-image using 530510190 (5.1 build 19) or 530511400 (5.1 build 140).
L8r,


I got rid of 1440 so I could enable CA and IVS. ? How do I get 530510190 onto my 5516?

J


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
...My whole purpose of doing the software downgrade was to get rid of 1440 so I could enable CA and IVS.
As a "Brand-New" member, you really need to spend a few *HOURS* reading.


While you obviously don't want version 144 on a 55xx machine, you certainly don't want version 103 either. 


For example - I just bought two refurbished 55xx machines during the "April 2005 SALE". The 5516 came with software version 103 and the 5504 came with software version 140. Obviously (to me at least), I had to let the 5516 upgrade to version 144 (until the 90 day warranty expired at least), while the 5504 was "ready-to-go", with *WiRNS* yada, yada, yada...


Experinced Members / Lurkers / etc... really don't want to *NAG* newbies. But, you really have to do some homework on your own...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
...Am I missing something? Where do I get 530510190?
*F.A.Q.* - *F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions...


It's all been *ASKED* and *ANSWERED* before...


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ClearToLand*
Granted I'm a *WiRNS* newbie, but, I just (*FINALLY*) downloaded (07/16/05) and installed the latest version (1.3.1.24) and during the "custom" install via the .MSI, (it appears that) the available Plug-Ins/DLLs are listed and clicking on each provides a (brief) description. (FYI)
Which, while beneficial to you as a new user does not help me - I've had this stuff installed forever... I just unzip over the top of the old...


----------



## johnniejetski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ClearToLand*
As a "Brand-New" member, you really need to spend a few *HOURS* reading.


While you obviously don't want version 144 on a 55xx machine, you certainly don't want version 103 either. 


Experinced Members / Lurkers / etc... really don't want to *NAG* newbies. But, you really have to do some homework on your own...

*F.A.Q.* - *F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions...


It's all been *ASKED* and *ANSWERED* before...


Clear To Land,


Thanks for that wonderful advice, now tell me what you have learned about updating my 103 to a newer version without wiping out my machine?


john


----------



## JohninLA

New user here, and I attempted to install and things seemed to be going alright until I got the following error message: "Fail to create Share Memory." I click ok, and then the "manage/index" page states "Cannot find server" and the page can't be displayed. WiRNS is showing as a green circle in my task bar.


Any thoughts on getting me to the next step? Not sure if it'll help, but here's the log file:


[2005-07-17 11:54:27] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 24 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-07-17 11:54:27] D:\\Programs\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\wirns.log has been backed up to D:\\Programs\\Program Files\\WiRNS\\wirns.log.1121601267.txt

[2005-07-17 11:54:27] Purging old guide information

[2005-07-17 11:54:27] Update Time: 2005-07-17 11:54:27

[2005-07-17 11:54:27] Updating guide information in the database.

[2005-07-17 11:54:27] Updating guide for Zap2it account: JohninLA

[2005-07-17 11:54:27] Processing guide information for: Sun Jul 17

[2005-07-17 11:54:46] Found a new lineup to add: Comcast - Digital

[2005-07-17 11:54:46] Updating lineupmap for: Comcast - Digital

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] **************************************

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Local time: 7/17/2005 11:54:53 AM

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Precision: 1.76684706477838E+75 ms

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Reference ID: time-b.nist.gov (129.6.15.29)

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Root Dispersion: 293.533325195313 ms

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Round Trip Delay: 16 ms

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Local Clock Offset: -194 ms

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] **************************************

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Collecting free memory

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-07-17 11:54:53] Configured to update guide at: 10:15 AM

[2005-07-17 11:54:54] Attempting to auto-discover all ReplayTVs...

[2005-07-17 11:55:07] Found New WiRNS Server john at IP 192.168.0.138

[2005-07-17 11:55:07] Adding john to database

[2005-07-17 11:55:07] Finished discovering ReplayTVs...

[2005-07-17 11:55:09] Loading configuration

[2005-07-17 11:55:13] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: john(192.168.0.138)

[2005-07-17 11:55:15] Parsed 0/0 entries.

[2005-07-17 11:55:15] Detected configuration settings.

[2005-07-17 11:55:15] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.0.138

[2005-07-17 11:55:15] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-17 11:55:15] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-07-17 11:55:15] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Loaded Channel Guide data in 0.53125 seconds.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2020.19780) loaded.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Configured to refresh ToDo and Replay Guide every 240 minutes.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.2021.23058) loaded.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2005.26052) loaded.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1949.17717) loaded.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: RemoteControl.dll (1.1.2017.7840) loaded.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.2001.21534) loaded.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.2013.17366) loaded.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] **************************************

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Local time: 7/17/2005 11:55:17 AM

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Precision: 1.76684706477838E+75 ms

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Reference ID: time-B.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.102)

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Root Dispersion: 108.047485351563 ms

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Round Trip Delay: 17 ms

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Local Clock Offset: 254 ms

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] **************************************

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Remote show sending not available.

[2005-07-17 11:55:17] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests


----------



## nded

John,


You are headed into unchartered seas, and there be plenty of sea monsters in that region. All things considered, your least painful path is to transfer the "must keep" shows on your 5516 to the other ReplayTV, or to a LAN server (WiRNS or DVArchive). Then do the "upgrade" to the "new" old software.


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
Which, while beneficial to you as a new user does not help me - I've had this stuff installed forever... I just unzip over the top of the old...
That doesn't stop you from "Starting" a Custom install via the .MSI, reading / copying / cut-n-pasting all the info and then cancelling out though...


Since I'm reading all the "History of *WiRNS*", here's a 1.2 LINK for you:

> > > Can you list each plug-in and tell us what it's used for, or at least whether it's required for WiRNS to run?


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
Thanks for that wonderful advice, now tell me what you have learned about updating my 103 to a newer version without wiping out my machine?
Without wiping out your machine, you have one choice: 144


If you want 190 or 140 (and CA/IVS), you're going to have to do some "homework"...


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JohninLA*
New user here, and I attempted to install and things seemed to be going alright until I got the following error message: "Fail to create Share Memory." I click ok, and then the "manage/index" page states "Cannot find server" and the page can't be displayed. WiRNS is showing as a green circle in my task bar.


Any thoughts on getting me to the next step? Not sure if it'll help, but here's the log file:


[2005-07-17 11:54:27] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 24 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

---snip---

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll failed or not configured to load.

---snip---

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-17 11:55:16] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll failed or not configured to load.

---snip---
If you click on the "Plug-Ins LINK" above in my reply to *BigJohns*, you'll see that *ServerManagement.dll* is one of the few REQUIRED plug-ins.


Troubleshoot why it's not loading and you'll be able to move onto the next step in getting *WiRNS* operational...


----------



## Bigjohns

Thanks for that link - that covers 12 of 17...

ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2020.19780)

ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1964.19219)

GetNextCall.dll (1.0.2021.16749)

GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.1949.17718)

GuideServer.dll (1.3.2021.23058)

HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2005.26052)

IVSProvider.dll (1.1.1976.31305)

MySoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1949.17720)

NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.1949.17718)

NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.1949.17719)

NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1949.17718)

PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1949.17717)

RemoteControl.dll (1.1.2017.7840)

ReplayZones.dll (1.0.1964.19899)

ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2021.20933)

XactProvider.dll (1.1.2001.21534)

ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.2013.17366)


----------



## ClearToLand

Gee... All we need now is for somebody to take the time to put this into a table format and fill in the missing details:
Code:


Code:


WiRNS Plug-In Name     | Current Version | Req | Description

ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2020.19780)   N    Serves guide info to your Replay(s)
        ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1964.19219)   ?
         GetNextCall.dll (1.0.2021.16749)   ?
    GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.1949.17718)   N    Used for executing shell commands
         GuideServer.dll (1.3.2021.23058)   N    Used to View the Web-based Channel Guide
     HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2005.26052)   N    Serves channel info for the lineup(s) provided by ZipcodeProvider
         IVSProvider.dll (1.1.1976.31305)   N    Provide IVS RDDNS lookups locally, then proxies to rddns-production
    MySoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1949.17720)   ?
      NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.1949.17718)   N    Intercepts phone number updates during a net connect
       NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.1949.17719)   N    Intercepts ReplayZone updates during a net connect
    NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.1949.17718)   N    Intercepts software updates during a net connect
   PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1949.17717)   N    Intercepts syslog uploading during a net connect
       RemoteControl.dll (1.1.2017.7840)    ?
         ReplayZones.dll (1.0.1964.19899)   ?
    ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2021.20933)   Y    Manages the WiRNS Server
        XactProvider.dll (1.1.2001.21534)   N    Proxies and Uploads/Downloads ReplayGuide info to/from MyReplayTV.com & to Poopli (if configured).
     ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.2013.17366)   N    Serves lineup info (i.e. DirecTV, National or DISH, National, etc)

*To Be Continued...*


----------



## rbolen70

If you scroll down on my downloads page, you can see something like this.





Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
If you scroll down on my downloads page, you can see something like this.





Ryan
something like what?


----------



## johnniejetski

nded,


do you think I should just keep what I have on my 5516 or is there that much benefit to the newer software? I can just see something going wrong and me spending a month digging through forum posts and being picked on for being a newbie trying to get it going again.


john

(newbie that has read every post and link about CA nad IVS twice)


----------



## nded

John,


There are few things in life more enjoyable than wearing a "Kick Me" sign on AVSForum!


If everything seems fine on the "old" software, go with it for now. You probably have lost some features like closed-captioning. I'm sure you could dig through the Forum and find out exactly what was in the "new" software. With any luck, L8er will jump in with Brain Scientist precision and show us the GOOGLE command that brings up the details. Probably the worst thing you will realize with the old software is more frequent booting.


Enjoy,


----------



## HawksRCool

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HawksRCool*
WIRNS is great!! Even though I live in the US and have 5040s, I really like the usibility of the guides and love the screen shots on the remote. One of my replays is giving me trouble since the chageover. A couple times a day, it doesn't pass IVS. This isn't too much trouble because all I have to do is RD to my server, pull up the WIRNS remote and "Service" "7" and everythings fine. Since I'm a heavy sender on poopli I would really like to have some help figuring out whats going on. I use static ips and I've disabled DHCP on both of my Buffalo wireless routers.
I noticed today that the reason I'm not passing IVS is because my port is changing. I didn't have any trouble until I started using WIRNS. When I click on a show in my WIRNS database, the pop up properly displays my ISN & IP but the port # is different than what I programed. It could be that it's always changing to the same port so I'll try it and report back. I've alreay replaced the network cable and changed ports on the router. If it still refuses to work, is there anything else I can do short of a reimage.


----------



## johnniejetski

anybody know why I get a pink screen when I do a snapshot of the screen of the different RTVs on my network? I have tested 3 PCs on the network with the same result.


----------



## ehuna

I love my ReplayTV, but there's something that's really annoying.


I use my ReplayTV with a Dish Network 3900 receiver. The problem is that if you choose a channel on the ReplayTV that you don't subscribe to, the Dish receiver will display an appropriate message and you MUST click on UP or DOWN to change channels before changing to another channel.


If you try to change channels using your ReplayTV remote, it doesn't work. It seems that the ReplayTV only sends channel numbers but doesn't actually go UP or DOWN.


You have to use your Dish Network remote to first go UP or DOWN. Then you can go back to use ReplayTV (in the meantime all of your recorded shows will have recorded the f**** message from the Dish receiver that you're tuned to an unsupported channel).


I have been using a Slingbox ( www.slingmedia.com ) to watch TV from work (at lunch of course), and sure enough I'm now stuck on "Unsupported Channel".


If we could just modify the IR codes on the ReplayTV so a channel UP or DOWN would be sent BEFORE sending a channel number I'm sure we could fix this stupid problem.


Did anyone develop something like that using WIRNS? Maybe some registry settings, or the ability to change the IR codes through some WIRNS DLL?


I Googled and searched the AVS forums but did not find anything except a thread from two years ago that mentioned the change in the IR codes but was not related to WIRNS.


Thanks,


Frustrated ReplayTV/Dish user


----------



## HawksRCool

Not sure if it helps... but I get a pink screen shot when there aren't any replay menus being displayed.


----------



## HawksRCool

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
anybody know why I get a pink screen when I do a snapshot of the screen of the different RTVs on my network? I have tested 3 PCs on the network with the same result.


I get a pink screen shot when there aren't any replay menus being displayed. This usually happens when my gf is at home watching her soaps  At first it was by mistake....now I do it just out of spite.


----------



## ehuna

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ehuna*
I love my ReplayTV, but there's something that's really annoying.


I use my ReplayTV with a Dish Network 3900 receiver. The problem is that if you choose a channel on the ReplayTV that you don't subscribe to, the Dish receiver will display an appropriate message and you MUST click on UP or DOWN to change channels before changing to another channel.


If you try to change channels using your ReplayTV remote, it doesn't work. It seems that the ReplayTV only sends channel numbers but doesn't actually go UP or DOWN.
I found this thread:

http://archive.avsforum.com/avs-vb/s...0&pagenumber=2 


and it has a possible solution. I'll try it with DvArchive and WIRNS and see if it works (unless WIRNS already has the 1775 IR codes built-in, in which case it'd be really easy). From what I read in the above thread the 1775 codes are just like the 0775 codes except that they sens a "UP" channel when changing a channel on the Dish receiver, effectively getting you out of the stupid "unsupported channel" message.


----------



## sudhs

Ryan..Quick question to you.. I upgraded WiRNS to Jul 14th build and all works great like To Do list download and display, Replay Guide download and display and Channel Guide download (not display) but what does not work for me is the Channel Guide display. When I try to display it the DHTML page does not show up as it should i.e if it's a DHTML page. It has been working all fine till now but this problem occured only after the Jul 14th upgrade. I reloaded the .NET framework 1.1 without fruitful results. WiRNS log does not show any problems. Do you have any suggestions in a case like this ?


----------



## johnniejetski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *HawksRCool*
I get a pink screen shot when there aren't any replay menus being displayed. This usually happens when my gf is at home watching her soaps  At first it was by mistake....now I do it just out of spite.
So let me get this straight, the screeen shots do not include any video, just whatever menus are being displayed at the time?


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ehuna*
I use my ReplayTV with a Dish Network 3900 receiver. The problem is that if you choose a channel on the ReplayTV that you don't subscribe to, the Dish receiver will display an appropriate message and you MUST click on UP or DOWN to change channels before changing to another channel.
It's an old problem that's been discussed in this forum in the past. Here's a thread with some info, specifically this post . IR code 1775 had to be manually downloaded to your ReplayTV, but a later firmware revision on DishNetwork's part made the fix obsolete, at least for some channels.


The best you can do is remove any channels you don't actually receive from the ReplayTV Channel Guide and then only tune to channels via the Channel Guide. WiRNS makes channel management quite a bit simpler, since you can do any adding or removing via Zap2It on a single page.


----------



## nded

The PINK indicates where live video is on the screen. Try pressing the GUIDE, MENU, or ReplayGuide button first and then take another screenshot. You should get something completely different.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
So let me get this straight, the screeen shots do not include any video ...
The screenshot command only takes a screenshot of non-dynamic (read: OSD) screens.


----------



## johnniejetski

L8er,


thanks for clarifying. I am able to do that quite well, except for on my 5516 machine pointed at the wirns server. It gives an error each time. tells me to go to "192.168.15.102" which is the wirns server ip and that gives me a "page not found" error.


I also have not been able to transfer/receive a show without errors and interruptions on that RTV, while my 5040 is perfect, but it is not pointed to the wirns server.


The 5516 rtv does not have CA abilities nor the ability to manually advance with the RIGHT button throgh commercials


Do you think this is a problem with the 1030 software version I have on the 5516? all other functions of the wirns server seem fine.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
The 5516 rtv does not have CA abilities nor the ability to manually advance with the RIGHT button throgh commercials.
Show|Nav may have been added in the 5.1 software, I don't remember. If that's the case, the problems you are seeing may well be related to software version 530501030.


----------



## rbolen70

Today's build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.24 ONLY, well it might update 1.3.1.23. 


DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNSMon.With.Updater.zip 


Right-click on WiRNSMon in the system tray and click "Check for Updates".


WiRNSMon will automatically download any new files and restart WiRNS.


If you are running 1.3.1.24, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.24 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.24:


1.3.1.xx 7/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed Cable lineups.

2. Can make local shows read-only.

3. Fixed WiRNS server name change.

4. Remmer99's WiRNSMon Updater

5. Changed the HTTP headers in all plugins to use UTC instead of localtime to match DNNA.

5. A few other fixes here & there.


link fixed


----------



## johnniejetski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Today's build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.24 ONLY, well it might update 1.3.1.23. 


DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNSMon.With.Updater.zip
any one else able to use this link? It's not working for me


----------



## rbolen70

link is fixed


----------



## HawksRCool

Anybody else having problems with the new 1.3.1.24? At first my bedroom replay was changing IVS ports, now both of my replays are crashing. They both circle booted 3 times until I pulled the net cable. As long as the cable isn't connected everything is fine. Here's a clip from the log, hope it helps....


2005-07-19 17:59:48] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Local time: 7/19/2005 5:59:48 PM

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Precision: 1.76684706477838E+75 ms

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Reference ID: nist1.symmetricom.com (69.25.96.13)

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Root Dispersion: 17.303466796875 ms

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Round Trip Delay: 48 ms

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Local Clock Offset: 169 ms

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] **************************************

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Remote show sending enabled!

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Poopli DLL.dll (0.9 build 229 revision 1) loaded.

[2005-07-19 17:59:48] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-07-19 18:08:00] A SHUTDOWN event has been raised.

[2005-07-19 18:08:00] Stopping WiRNS Server.

[2005-07-19 18:08:00] Done.

[2005-07-19 18:09:37] ********************************************

[2005-07-19 18:09:38] Checking Database...

[2005-07-19 18:09:38] Starting WiRNS as a Service

[2005-07-19 18:09:39] WiRNS v1.3 build 1 revision 24 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-07-19 18:09:39] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2005-07-19 18:09:39] Initializing.

[2005-07-19 18:09:39] Loading configuration

[2005-07-19 18:09:39] Starting WiRNS

[2005-07-19 18:09:39] Configured to update guide at: 10:15 AM

[2005-07-19 18:10:22] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Living Room(192.168.1.50)

[2005-07-19 18:10:32] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2005-07-19 18:10:32] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.

[2005-07-19 18:10:32] Parsed 61/61 entries.

[2005-07-19 18:10:35] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: None(192.168.1.51)

[2005-07-19 18:11:00] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.

[2005-07-19 18:11:00] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.

[2005-07-19 18:11:00] Parsed 106/106 entries.

[2005-07-19 18:11:00] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: WIRNS(192.168.1.18)

[2005-07-19 18:11:02] Parsed 0/0 entries.

[2005-07-19 18:11:02] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: server(192.168.1.18)

[2005-07-19 18:11:05] Parsed 0/0 entries.

[2005-07-19 18:11:05] Detected configuration settings.

[2005-07-19 18:11:05] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.1.18

[2005-07-19 18:11:05] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-19 18:11:05] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-07-19 18:11:32] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-07-19 18:11:55] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-07-19 18:12:23] Loaded Channel Guide data in 27.65625 seconds.

[2005-07-19 18:12:23] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2020.19780) loaded.

[2005-07-19 18:12:23] Configured to refresh ToDo and Replay Guide every 60 minutes.

[2005-07-19 18:12:23] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.2021.23058) loaded.

[2005-07-19 18:12:23] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2005.26052) loaded.

[2005-07-19 18:12:23] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.1949.17717) loaded.

[2005-07-19 18:12:23] Plugin: RemoteControl.dll (1.1.2017.7840) loaded.

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.2001.21534) loaded.

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.2013.17366) loaded.

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll failed or not configured to load.

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-07-19 18:12:24] [NTP] Detected Windows Time Service. Temporarily stopping it to run proxy.

[2005-07-19 18:12:25] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-07-19 18:12:25] Starting UPNP

[2005-07-19 18:12:25] **************************************

[2005-07-19 18:12:25] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-07-19 18:12:25] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-07-19 18:12:25] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-07-19 18:12:25] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Local time: 7/19/2005 6:12:26 PM

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Precision: 1.76684706477838E+75 ms

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Reference ID: time-B.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.102)

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Root Dispersion: 52.79541015625 ms

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Round Trip Delay: 48 ms

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Local Clock Offset: 411 ms

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] **************************************

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Remote show sending enabled!

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Poopli DLL.dll (0.9 build 229 revision 1) loaded.

[2005-07-19 18:12:26] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests


----------



## johnniejetski

I had my RTV hang 3 times in a row on the swirl screen yesterday with the new *.24 but today things were fine after I switched my wirns server back to my win ME machine from my XP one.


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
something like what?
Something like "*EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID...*", of course!


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
...do you think I should just keep what I have on my 5516 or is there that much benefit to the newer software?
There is *TREMENDOUS* benefit to the newer software (103 vs 190 and/or 140)...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
... I can just see something going wrong and me spending a month digging through forum posts and being picked on for being a newbie trying to get it going again.
Me too!


It's obvious that you're not willing to do any "homework" on your own (and expect to be "spoon-fed" by the folks who have already "paid their dues" by reading / suffering / reading some more).

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
...(newbie that has read every post and link about CA nad IVS twice)
I don't think so... [Several of your posts *AFTER* this one that I'm replying to indicate otherwise...  ]


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
i have read every post on this thread and did not see an naswer to this delimma. I installed Wirns on a WinME machine and when I click on any of the tabs I get the same screen


Active WiRNS Plugins:

zipcode.dll...

channelguide.dll...

xactpreovider.dll...

headenprovider.dll...

servermanagement.dll ...

etc.



any ideas what i am doing wrong?


I have rebooted several times, tried different IP addresses inside and outside of the router range,
Quote:

Originally Posted by *nded*
When you "roll" your mouse over the tabs (i.e. Configuration, Administration, Tools) do you see a drop down menu with multiple options for each tab?
Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
thanks to nded!


For future users of the Mozilla Browser- DON'T


that was the only thing wrong, everything works great with IE
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
works great for me with Moz.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
backtrack on the Mozilla quote--> I accidentally opened wirns in Mozilla and it worked fine after it worked the first time in IE. I went back to IE just to be safe, but plan to install the mozilla patch after i get these other issues resolved.


Now that I am up and running, I have more issues. My PC gets really slow and hangs up every few hours, and has blue-screened twice in two days. I did all the steps very carefully to get my 5516 to IVS and CA status, but it never happened. Here are my current setups


This is a first time wirns install done last week.

530511440 software that is an upgrade to my original version

rtv5516 ip = 192.168.15.151

linksys router ip = 192.168.15.1

DNs 1 = 192.168.15.106

DNs 2 = 192.168.15.106

wirns ip = 192.168.15.106 on a winMe Machine (HP 1.8Ghz, 60GB HD with lots of free space) that doesnt do much else but surf the web and act as a printserver

getshellcmds.dll is in plugins folder

NoSoftwareUpdate.dll is in plugins folder

shellcmds has the first two lines as written for the conversion


all other settings have been checked and rechecked. I can use the remote control and other tabs fine after a reboot, except for "net connect". I can connect using my RTV5516 menus and communications are fine.


1. Why doesn't the software revert work to get back to a CA, IVS compatible version?

2 Why won't net connect work ever?

3. Why does the machine hang after several hours of sitting? My machine does have hibernate


I just did a reboot and tried net connect for a different rtv which I HAVE NOT MANIPULATED FOR WIRNS on the same network with

-ip 192.168.15.103

-dns 1 pointed to the router

-dns 2 pointed to the router


and it seemed to work fine
Quote:

Originally Posted by *l8er*
Did you read this: Enabling CA and IVS in a 55XX and all the links referenced?
Pardon me for asking, but is there *ANY VALID REASON* why you can't just settle back a few days (or weeks!) and **READ** the archives here (like most of us other "normal / regular" folks)?


Are you:

Too busy?
*Too important?*
Too rich?
*Too lazy?*
*Too dumb?*
*Dyslexic?* [If so, please accept my apologies.]

IMO, you're pretty damn lucky that the majority of the "Old Guard" here is now on their higher dosage of Prozac or you'd *REALLY* be getting blasted...


Do yourself (and the rest of us not yet on Prozac) a favor and *PLEASE START SEARCHING and READING*.


Believe me, you'll get your answers *MUCH* faster... [REALLY! You're not asking anything NEW!! Geez! man, why do you feel that YOU are so important?!?]


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
...I have the required files in my plugins folder and *I have a copy of software ver **0190 in my plugins folder*
What (did you happen to possibly read "*somewhere*") is that supposed to accomplish?


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nded*
...There are few things in life more enjoyable than wearing a "Kick Me" sign on AVSForum!
Something to DEFINTELY bookmark!!! 
Quote:

*Go Johnny, go, go, go...*
Beach Boys?


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
anybody know why I get a pink screen when I do a snapshot of the screen of the different RTVs on my network?
I know!


Teacher, teacher, I know!!


Double Geez!!!


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski at 07/19 @ 05:24 PM*
any one else able to use this link? It's not working for me
Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70 at 07/19 @ 05:30 PM*
link is fixed
*Ryan, you've been PUNK'd! *


Oh, no, EXCUSE ME! (Wrong show...)

Ryan made a simple typo (which he immediately corrected as soon as he discovered it) and (*within 6 minutes*) the "*newbie who's been asking 'previously-answered' questions non-stop all week*" *nailed him!!* 


Geez: Talk about user appreciation towards the volunteer programmers...

Quote:

*Go Johnny, Go, Go, Go!*
No wait! I said that already... 


Oh well... 


P.S. Johnnie, do everyone a favor, "Take a break and start reading..."


P.P.S. All those who find anything other than normal, "plain-vanilla" teletype-style text, please PM *Wrecks*


P.P.P.S. All those who have any other opinions relating to *THIS SPECIFIC POST*, feel free to PM me.


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
I had my RTV hang 3 times in a row on the swirl screen yesterday with the new *.24 but today things were fine after I switched my wirns server back to my win ME machine from my XP one.
Hey man, that's really swell! 


Thanks for sharing...


----------



## ClearToLand

Everyone *_EXCEPT_* *johnniejetski* 


I guess I need to get the dosage of my meds upped, but compared to what I've read over the past year or so, *WOW!*


How many "elementary" questions (found in any one of the many ReplayTV FAQs) has he (*johnniejetski*) asked and (even veteran!) AVS Members have willingly *ANSWERED*?


What's this world coming to??


I *HAVE* to make an appointment with my psych doctor ASAP...


----------



## NetBoot

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Today's build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.24 ONLY, well it might update 1.3.1.23. 


DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Get it here: WiRNSMon.With.Updater.zip 


Right-click on WiRNSMon in the system tray and click "Check for Updates".


WiRNSMon will automatically download any new files and restart WiRNS.


If you are running 1.3.1.24, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.24 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.24:


1.3.1.xx 7/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed Cable lineups.

2. Can make local shows read-only.

3. Fixed WiRNS server name change.

4. Remmer99's WiRNSMon Updater

5. Changed the HTTP headers in all plugins to use UTC instead of localtime to match DNNA.

5. A few other fixes here & there.


link fixed
4. Remmer99's WiRNSMon Updater


Will we see a backup and restore option in case something goes wrong with the new version?


Thanks,


Net....


----------



## Bigjohns

Even with .24, it seems that DVArchive looses 'synch' with the channel guide after a day or two.


Is this a result of the DataDirect guide changing? Or something else....


----------



## johnniejetski

CTL, you are ruining this forum with your personal vendetta to belittle me. Please consider those that come here for help and respect the forum space. You can PM me and say whatever you want.


----------



## johnniejetski

I still have questions....

I would like some advice from the gurus. I have a one 5040, two 5580's and a 5516 networked with 4 pcs which have approx 600gb storage. I have just installed wirns on one pc and gone through the steps to activate CA nad IVS on my 5516 only to increase my ability to do transfers. Only IVS works. It is now very finicky, needing to be rebooted daily and really needs a newer version of software installed, OR I need to keep it on the system as an extra storage place and come up with another plan to increase my transfer ability. This is where I would like some direction.


I am hoping to be able to transfer more shows than just the 5040 alone allows.


I read before about the link to buying a new hard drive, and there was some talk about keeping your original as a safety versus re-imaging it. I have considered replacing the 40gb or 80gb HD with a 200gb and getting the best version of software on it.


What would you do? CTLs opinion is welcome


----------



## clambert11

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
I read before about the link to buying a new hard drive, and there was some talk about keeping your original as a safety versus re-imaging it. I have considered replacing the 40gb or 80gb HD with a 200gb and getting the best version of software on it.


What would you do? CTLs opinion is welcome
I would buy the largest drive that you could get for a good price before the fall season starts. Either archive your existing shows to DVA or copy them back to the new drive with RTV Patch. Best Buy currently has a 120 GB Seagate for $40 after rebates. I would try and go a little bigger than that if possible, but it's not a horrible deal on a drive. Some drives don't work so well in RTV's. Hitachi's are one I know of offhand that don't work well.


Look for an image that's build version 19 (sometimes mistakenly reffered to as 190) or 140.


Make sure each unit has a unique port number and validate that you are forwarding that port within your router to a static IP of your RTV.


You'll still get problems every once in awhile. It's just the nature of the beast. It's just knowing how to deal with it that's the trick.


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
CTL, you are ruining this forum with your personal vendetta to belittle me. Please consider those that come here for help and respect the forum space. You can PM me and say whatever you want.
IMHO, it's **YOU** (who is ruining this "thread", not the entire forum) by hijacking this "*WiRNS* 1.3.x specific" thread and flooding it with all your personal ReplayTV problems, whether they are related to the latest build of *WiRNS* 1.3.x or not.


This is a *WiRNS* 1.3.x "Development" thread:
The programmer(s) announces a new build
Users download the new build
Users and the programmer(s) discuss any "bugs" found in *the new build*

Newbies having problems with *WiRNS* 1.3.x in general should start a new thread
Newbies having problems with ReplayTV software versions should start a new thread
Newbies having problems with **ANYTHING** not directly related to the LATEST posted build of *WiRNS* 1.3.x should start a new thread

But, these are only my opinions - the opinions of an "Old [email protected]#$% Tinkerer!" (aka an Old Fart!!).


I:
am a member of a dying generation
still say "Please" and "Thank you"
hold the door open for other folks
don't fly past a mile backup of people lined up at the exit ramp waiting to get off the highway, only to turn on my right-blinker and cut in at the last possible moment
read forum archives for hours / days / weeks before ever even "thinking" of posting a question, feeling that "someone" must have already asked this question in the past and it's already been answered
etc... etc... etc...

On 07-17-05 @ 02:49 AM, I offered you some sound, sensible advice:

> > > Read, Read, and Then... Read Some More...


----------



## Bigjohns

Ummm - yeah, this thread is hijacked...


so, has anyone else had a problem with DVA loosing SYNCH with the guide data served by WIRNS .24??


John


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
I still have questions....
What a surprise... 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
...What would you do? *CTLs opinion is welcome* 

*READ* my 07-21-05 @ 11:57 AM reply to you (several times if necessary).

.
Spend a few hours / days / weeks (whatever it takes) to:
*READ jleavens STICKY*
*READ The Robman's STICKY*
*READ ClearToLand's Picks For Best Answers to Common ReplayTV Questions:*
Visit *Gary's / l8er's ReplayTV-dedicated web site* and *READ* everything
Do a few forum SEARCHes here on *AVS*, over on *PlanetReplay*, maybe *Poopli* too...

[Pay additional attention to posts from *nded* - he's an experienced ReplayTV User who recently (end of April, beginning of May) added some 55xx machines to his collection, inspiring him to install *WiRNS*. Lots of good Q&A there.

(BTW, *nded* - *EVERYONE* is still waiting for your > > > "CA/IVS with WIRNS for Dummies" document


----------



## michaelbell_a

Clear To Land,


If you had been around to abuse me when I was asking questions, I never would have stuck around to help with the FAQ and install guide. You are not helpful. All you are doing is chasing new users off. Please GO AWAY.


michael


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *michaelbell_a*
Clear To Land, ...

You are not helpful. ... Please GO AWAY.
I guess this means you won't be helping him with WiRNS documentation?


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *michaelbell_a*
...If you had been around to abuse me when I was asking questions, I never would have stuck around to help with the FAQ and install guide.
Apples and oranges, Michael:

As far as AVS is concerned, you:
Joined the forum on Feb 28, 2005
You posted TWO well thought out posts with questions
You received ONE reply from Ryan
On your THIRD post, you posted SUCCESS and even an (unnecessary IMO) apology:
Quote:

Originally Posted by *michaelbell_a*
...I apologize for the long message which follows, but I would like to be as informative as possible for the next person like me...

On your FOURTH post, you were now CONTRIBUTING back with your *WiRNS* Installation Guide and FAQ
Total Posts: 10 (*0.07 posts per day*)

.
*johnniejetski* is a different story altogether. He:
Joined the forum on July 10, 2005
Four posts that same day, including Post #1 in the "*WiRNS* 1.3.x" thread where he stated:
Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
... i have read every post on this thread and did not see an naswer to this delimma...
due to his "apparent" misunderstanding of "dropdowns", which *nded* graciously cleared up for him
I "politely" suggested that he do some reading, since he appeared clueless and was incorrectly using the main "*WiRNS* 1.3.x" for *ALL* of his ReplayTV questions
He blew me off and continued on his merry"Me-Me-Me / MY problems are" spree
I got the "urge" to kid around with him (not exactly an unheard of thing here at the ReplayTV Forum  ), maybe gain his attention for a brief moment...
Total Posts: 18 (*1.55 posts per day*)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *michaelbell_a*
... You are not helpful. All you are doing is chasing new users off...
*johnniejetski* *ASKED* for my comments! 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
...What would you do? *CTLs opinion is welcome* 
Quote:

Originally Posted by *michaelbell_a*
... Please GO AWAY.
I'm patiently watching for Johnnie's new thread to appear in the next few days to see what kinds of questions he still has *AFTER* he's finished doing some of the pre-requisite READing...


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *l8er*
I guess this means you won't be helping him with WiRNS documentation? 
He appears to be a pleasant enough, sincere YOUNG fellow who wanted to show his appreciation by contributing something back to the project.


You can tell by the contents of his *WiRNS* Installation Guide and *WiRNS* FAQ that he *DID* indeed do quite a bit of *READ*ing on his own (I recognized some of the sentences and examples). It would be nice to see him add some timestamps / changes log info to them to known whether or not he's keeping them up-to-date.


Did you ever notice that *Agitator* rhymes with *l8er*? [I don't know why, but that just "popped" into my head...  ]


----------



## johnniejetski

TRUCE! I feel bad for the next new guy like me that is subjected to reading all this. He is gonna run for the hills faster than a rocket. I am deleting ALL my posts in an attempt to get CTL to calm down and let this be a place where people learn to install Wirns, and make it work on there machines, however they may need to, in whatever fashion they may need to formulate questions. New guys always wnat fast answers to stupid questions and old guys always hate the same old question over and over again - it's the way life works. I will take this post and all my others off tomorrow so CTL has a chance to read this.


One more thing for our deal, CTL... you gotta chill. The next guy like me just gets a post with some helpful links that he may have read once and didnt get the full meaning of. No Tirades...Deal?


FYI: If I had read somewhere this was a post only for Wirns development ?s, I would not have used it.


----------



## Bigjohns

CTL - you've done as much or more to HIJACK this thread than JJ has...


C'mon. This thread is about WIRNS and problems associated with WIRNS...


----------



## Richl796

So, in fear of getting flamed, belittled and generally harangued I have a question: This is the second time my WiRNS sever box has crashed/been unplugged for a few weeks before I have noticed. What happens is my Replay looses all its channel guide info. Makes sense since it can't contact the server. The problem lies in try to restore communication. When I restart WiRNS it finds the Replay. Finds the shows recorded on it, but will not pass channel info or record requests to it. The first time I had to reset my Replay to make it work but that involves me losing all my recorded shows. Is there an SOP for recovering from this state? (And yes I have searched long and hard through the forums for an answer).


Regards,

-Rich


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Richl796*
...What happens is my Replay looses all its channel guide info. Makes sense since it can't contact the server. The problem lies in try to restore communication. When I restart WiRNS it finds the Replay. Finds the shows recorded on it, but will not pass channel info or record requests to it...

On the *WiRNS* PC, do an Administration -> Update Guide (you may want to first stop *WiRNS*, re-name the log file, and re-start *WiRNS* so that the log only shows your current troubleshooting efforts)
On the ReplayTV, do a Clear / Reset the ReplayTV Channel Guide 
On the ReplayTV, force a Net Connect
If everything now works, congratulations!
If not, head on over to the PlanetReplay *WiRNS* Forum, create a new thread with an appropriate error description title and paste in your *WiRNS* log file


----------



## johnniejetski

dare i post? where do i go to find out why my 5516 pointed to wirns cannot be found by the remote? (the other 2 RTvs are normal) small letters only, please! lol


JJS

CFI, ATP, Flight Engineer, Seaplane, Glider, Hang-glider....CRF450


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
dare i post? where do i go to find out why my 5516 pointed to wirns cannot be found by the remote? (the other 2 RTvs are normal)

What's in "config.xml"?
What shows up in Configuration -> Replays?
Have you hit CNTL-F5 a lot?
Have you SEARCHed the *WiRNS* Forum over at PlanetReplay?
Start a new thread over there, with an appropriate "Error Description" Subject, and post your *WiRNS* log file
Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
...JJS

CFI, ATP, Flight Engineer, Seaplane, Glider, Hang-glider....CRF450
CTL

PVT, ASEL, IFR, Taildragger


So, what are a few catchy phrases that you teach a student pilot to help him remember what different lights seen at night mean?


[CRF450 - Who are you, Tom Cruise in Top Gun on dirt?]  ]


----------



## johnniejetski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ClearToLand*
What's in "config.xml"?
What shows up in Configuration -> Replays?
Have you hit CNTL-F5 a lot?
Have you SEARCHed the *WiRNS* Forum over at PlanetReplay?
Start a new thread over there, with an appropriate "Error Description" Subject, and post your *WiRNS* log file


CTL

PVT, ASEL, IFR, Taildragger


So, what are a few catchy phrases that you teach a student pilot to help him remember what different lights seen at night mean?


[CRF450 - Who are you, Tom Cruise in Top Gun on dirt?]  ]
1- config.xml =










14400000

false



2- config/replays = list of all 5 devices

3- ctrl-F5 = never tried it

4- searched planetreplay? = not for weeks

5- start a thread there = but I really like it here! 

6- catchy phrases? My last student pilot solo'ed over 15 years ago!! Damn I'm old~

7- Tom Cruise = handsome, smart, rich, famous......JJS = none of those


JJS

Only flew a taildragger twice, but the seaplanes were J3 cubs on floats
jack browns seaplane school


----------



## Bigjohns

hate to un-hijack the thread again - BUT:


I'm having that problem with DVA and the guide from wirns again....

Quote:

07/24 23:38:23 Beginning download and update of TV Listings

07/24 23:38:47 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[137] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

07/24 23:38:54 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[137] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

07/24 23:39:01 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[137] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

07/24 23:39:08 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[137] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

07/24 23:39:14 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[137] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

07/24 23:39:19 ERROR: REPLAYTV:: Unable to update channel/show information from server -- update abandoned

07/24 23:39:21 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[137] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date
It works sometimes for a day or so, then looses it again. I've done all the different "deleting the xml" and changing the zip...


HELP?


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.25 Posted


Happy Weekday!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


Get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.25 7/25/2005

WiRNS

1. Fixed Cable lineups.

2. Can make local shows read-only.

3. Fixed WiRNS server name change.

4. Remmer99's WiRNSMon Updater

5. Changed the HTTP headers in all plugins to use UTC instead of localtime to match DNNA.

5. A few other fixes here & there.

6. The Dreamer: !DoServeGuideData should have it always fetch proxy data, not generate 500 error.

7. Fixed adding of manual recordings. Only repeat shows that are of type 1.

8. Changed filename format for rotated wirns.log files.

9. Serve Max available show description (> 127 chars) without losing additional show data.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## Bigjohns

what about fix the 'record' selection option so if you only have one lineup you don't have to choose the input??


----------



## JohnD206

I'm back in business again!!


I was one of a few people that were having problems with my replays circle booting with WIRNS 1.3.1.24. This used to happen with a minute of starting the service. So far so good! I even used the new "Check for updates" on the service controller. It successfully updated a few files.


NICE WORK EVERYONE


----------



## HawksRCool

I'm back in business again!!


I was one of a few people that were having problems with my replays circle booting with WIRNS 1.3.1.24. This used to happen with a minute of starting the service. So far so good! I even used the new "Check for updates" on the service controller. It successfully updated a few files.


NICE WORK EVERYONE


----------



## tour93

I love the update button. 

Thanks rbolen70

Alain


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
what about fix the 'record' selection option so if you only have one lineup you don't have to choose the input??
Use the updater later this afternoon & it'll be there.. 


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Use the updater later this afternoon & it'll be there.. 


Ryan
This is available via the updater.


Ryan


----------



## sudhs

Ryan and l8er.. Some expert advice needed.

When I navigate to http://192.168.1.150/manage/ConfigureWirns it gives me a page not found error whereas on keying in http://127.0.0.1:8923/manage/ConfigureWirns it does show me the page etc so that I can configure and update the guide but when it comes to looking at the guide data, the page, instead of displaying the guide shows me all the active dlls/plugins. Now no matter I click on show todo or replay guide it always shows me dlls/plugins currently active.


I've setup a new machine with .NET + SP1 (of .NET) and am running WinXP SP2 (all firewalls disabled). I'm also running DVARCHIVE on 192.168.1.149 which is 1 less than WiRNS IP.


Another very strange thing that I have seen is that the IE page that WiRNS opens to display the confgn./channel guide etc. if you click on COnfgn-->WiRNS is that this new page does not have any of my favorites populated in it. It's just like the basic IE first run kinda page. Am wondering if my .NET has loaded properly or not, though I haven;t got any error related to it.


Any comments on this ?


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sudhs*
...I've setup a new machine with .NET + SP1 (of .NET) and am running WinXP SP2 (all firewalls disabled). I'm also running DVARCHIVE on 192.168.1.149 which is 1 less than WiRNS IP.
Try swapping the IPs. I recently added WiRNS to my DVArchive PC and I put WiRNS on the "base" IP and moved DVArchive up 1 (because I believe I read that "somewhere"). Give it a shot. [Also, leave DVArchive "off" until you get WiRNS running.]

*UPDATE:* > > > How-To: Setup WiRNS and DVA on One PC


----------



## rbolen70

Just added ISN lookups. Available via the Updater.


Ryan


----------



## sudhs

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ClearToLand*
Try swapping the IPs. I recently added WiRNS to my DVArchive PC and I put WiRNS on the "base" IP and moved DVArchive up 1 (because I believe I read that "somewhere"). Give it a shot. [Also, leave DVArchive "off" until you get WiRNS running.]
Will do that and let you know the results. Thanks for the help.

Quote:

*UPDATE:* > > > How-To: Setup WiRNS and DVA on One PC


----------



## NetBoot

Haven't been able to get new channel guides. So, I decided to delete wirns.db and rebuild it and see what happens. Still no channel guides.


What I did take notice is that I no longer have a channel lineup? Lineup 1 (Offset 0): None


Thanks,


Net....


Never mind, my subscription ran out... Funny I didn't get an email?


Net....


----------



## E_One

Help... I am a newbie.... so please be gentle 


I've been successfully set up CA and IVS. I downloaded a recording for my replay to the WiRNS. I would like to be able to see the downloaded show from ReplayTV, but I can't see the list of the shows that is on my PC. Also, I saw the following error message which made me think that is the reason i can't see the recording:

Code:


Code:


[2005-07-30 08:34:06] Processing ToDo Information.
[2005-07-30 08:34:06] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Bed Room(192.168.2.125)
[2005-07-30 08:34:11] Parsed 1/1 entries.
[2005-07-30 08:34:11] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: USATLISANTOSO1 (192.168.2.101)
[2005-07-30 08:34:16] There was an error refreshing the recording guide.
[2005-07-30 08:34:16] Attempting to use a cached version if one is available.
[2005-07-30 08:34:16] Parsed 0/0 entries.
[2005-07-30 08:34:16] Updating ReplayGuide for: Bed Room:RTV5504H3MA0230138
[2005-07-30 08:34:16] Added 1 ReplayGuide shows for Bed Room
[2005-07-30 08:34:16] Uploading ReplayGuide data to Poopli for: Bed Room
[2005-07-30 08:34:16] ReplayGuide data for Bed Room successfully uploaded to Poopli.
[2005-07-30 08:34:16] Updating ReplayGuide for: USATLISANTOSO1:RTV5516A5AA6385829
[2005-07-30 08:34:17] Checking Manual Recordings.
[2005-07-30 08:34:17] Building ToDo List for: Bed Room
[2005-07-30 08:34:17] Added 0 ToDo entries for Bed Room in 0 seconds.
[2005-07-30 08:34:17] Determining conflicts...
[2005-07-30 08:34:17] Completed conflict determination in 0 seconds.
[2005-07-30 08:34:17] Done.

Any pointer where i should look at? I'm running build 25. ReplayTV 5504


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E_One*
...I downloaded a recording for my replay to the WiRNS. I would like to be able to see the downloaded show from ReplayTV, but I can't see the list of the shows that is on my PC... ...Any pointer where i should look at?
Configuration -> WiRNS: Check the "UPNP Enabled" box


is a good place to start...


----------



## E_One

Thanks for the quick reply. That check box is already checked. Anymore ideas?


Nevermind... I did not change the default for my PC disguissed as "replay box".. i changed that to be the same type 5504 and i saw it. everything is good 


Thanks again and Kudos for all parties involved to make this possible


----------



## Bigjohns

Still getting these errors in DVA! Help?
Quote:

7/30 09:55:02 Beginning download and update of TV Listings

07/30 09:55:12 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[137] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

07/30 09:55:19 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[137] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date
I've updated wirns. I've changed zipcodes. I've deleted the XML files...


----------



## sudhs

ClearToland ---> I already had the base IP to be 192.168.1.150 and I had additionally added 192.168.1.149. Well I changed the .149 to .151 but my base IP still remains .150 i.e the one that WiRNS uses. DVarchive (which earlier used to use 149) now uses 151. Still no advancements. I reinstalled the .NET Framework + SP1 but still the confgn. page does not display and error out on page not found. Here's the log entries which appear OK to me



[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Checking Database...

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Starting WiRNS as a Service

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] WiRNS v1.3 build 1 revision 25 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Initializing.

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Loading configuration

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Starting WiRNS

[2005-07-30 10:13:29] Configured to update guide at: 10:15 AM

[2005-07-30 10:13:29] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: lomdi(192.168.1.150)

[2005-07-30 10:13:30] Parsed 0/0 entries.

[2005-07-30 10:13:30] Detected configuration settings.

[2005-07-30 10:13:30] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.1.150

[2005-07-30 10:13:30] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-30 10:13:31] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-07-30 10:13:38] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-07-30 10:13:43] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-07-30 10:13:50] Loaded Channel Guide data in 7.828125 seconds.

[2005-07-30 10:13:50] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2032.17571) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:51] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1964.19219) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:51] Plugin: GetNextCall.dll (1.0.2026.12639) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:52] Plugin: GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.2026.12578) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:52] Configured to refresh ToDo and Replay Guide every 240 minutes.

[2005-07-30 10:13:52] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.2024.33808) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13638) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading permanent entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 0 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading cached entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 0 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: IVSProvider.dll (1.1.2027.11868) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.2026.12580) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.2026.12580) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.2026.12581) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.2026.12582) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: RemoteControl.dll (1.1.2017.7840) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:54] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2032.16904) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:54] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13593) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13623) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2032.16904) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] [NTP] Detected Windows Time Service. Temporarily stopping it to run proxy.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] **************************************

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Local time: 7/30/2005 10:13:56 AM

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Precision: 8.83423532389192E+74 ms

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Reference ID: time-A.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.101)

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Root Dispersion: 115.325927734375 ms

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Round Trip Delay: 63 ms

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Local Clock Offset: 876 ms

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] **************************************

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Remote show sending not available.

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-07-30 10:15:00] Attempting to commence update at 10:15 AM


Am going to tweak some more settings and post my results. In the meanwhile, if you, Ryan or kjac have some ideas, please post here.


Another behavior that I have noticed is that the guide gets stuck in between while trying to get data from zapit. Right now it's stuck on Aug 2nd download. Also when I try to stop the server, it gets stcuk in the process. The logo chnaged color to yellow and also in the registry the confgn-->running entry retains value to -1 though it should change to 0 i.e stopped.


----------



## E_One

I am trying to schedule my recordings. Right now i only have 1 every wed. to record over there on FX. Then I do a search for the 4400 on USA and set recording every Sunday at 9pm. I do get the following:

ERROR: Unable to schedule recording. Replay told us there weren't any slots.


I'm not sure what that mean. I assume, it indicates that there is a conflict?


Any idea on how to get around this?


I'm able to get around this by closing all ie and start new session.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sudhs*
ClearToland ---> I already had the base IP to be 192.168.1.150 and I had additionally added 192.168.1.149. Well I changed the .149 to .151 but my base IP still remains .150 i.e the one that WiRNS uses. DVarchive (which earlier used to use 149) now uses 151. Still no advancements. I reinstalled the .NET Framework + SP1 but still the confgn. page does not display and error out on page not found. Here's the log entries which appear OK to me



[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Checking Database...

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Starting WiRNS as a Service

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] WiRNS v1.3 build 1 revision 25 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Thanks: ijprest, waynethedvrguy, Remmer99, gduprey, LeeThompson, j.m., archdog99, FlipFlop, The Dreamer and all the other Replay Hackers out there.

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Initializing.

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Loading configuration

[2005-07-30 10:13:28] Starting WiRNS

[2005-07-30 10:13:29] Configured to update guide at: 10:15 AM

[2005-07-30 10:13:29] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: lomdi(192.168.1.150)

[2005-07-30 10:13:30] Parsed 0/0 entries.

[2005-07-30 10:13:30] Detected configuration settings.

[2005-07-30 10:13:30] Starting Replay Emulation server on: 192.168.1.150

[2005-07-30 10:13:30] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-30 10:13:31] Loading ReplayZone genre data.

[2005-07-30 10:13:38] Loading Production Crew data.

[2005-07-30 10:13:43] Loading Channel Guide data.

[2005-07-30 10:13:50] Loaded Channel Guide data in 7.828125 seconds.

[2005-07-30 10:13:50] Plugin: ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2032.17571) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:51] Plugin: ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.1964.19219) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:51] Plugin: GetNextCall.dll (1.0.2026.12639) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:52] Plugin: GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.2026.12578) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:52] Configured to refresh ToDo and Replay Guide every 240 minutes.

[2005-07-30 10:13:52] Plugin: GuideServer.dll (1.3.2024.33808) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13638) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading permanent entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 0 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.conf.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider loading cached entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] [PLUGIN] IVSProvider added 0 entries from C:\\WiRNS\\IVSProvider.cache.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: IVSProvider.dll (1.1.2027.11868) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.2026.12580) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.2026.12580) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.2026.12581) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.2026.12582) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:53] Plugin: RemoteControl.dll (1.1.2017.7840) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:54] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2032.16904) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:54] Plugin: XactProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13593) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Plugin: ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13623) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Starting configuration server on 127.0.0.1:8923

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Loading server plugins.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Plugin: ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2032.16904) loaded.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Replay Network Server Emulation started.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Starting NTP Proxy

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] [NTP] Detected Windows Time Service. Temporarily stopping it to run proxy.

[2005-07-30 10:13:55] Starting DNS Proxy

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] **************************************

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Time Synchronizer (C)2001 Valer BOCAN 

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Simple Network Time Protocol (see RFC 2030)

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Modified for WiRNS by rbolen70

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Connecting to: ntp-production.replaytv.net

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Local time: 7/30/2005 10:13:56 AM

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Precision: 8.83423532389192E+74 ms

[2005-07-30 10:13:56] Poll Interval: 1 s

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Reference ID: time-A.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov (132.163.4.101)

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Root Dispersion: 115.325927734375 ms

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Round Trip Delay: 63 ms

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Local Clock Offset: 876 ms

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] **************************************

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Remote show sending not available.

[2005-07-30 10:13:57] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests

[2005-07-30 10:15:00] Attempting to commence update at 10:15 AM


Am going to tweak some more settings and post my results. In the meanwhile, if you, Ryan or kjac have some ideas, please post here.


Another behavior that I have noticed is that the guide gets stuck in between while trying to get data from zapit. Right now it's stuck on Aug 2nd download. Also when I try to stop the server, it gets stcuk in the process. The logo chnaged color to yellow and also in the registry the confgn-->running entry retains value to -1 though it should change to 0 i.e stopped.
is there anything in the wirns.debug.log?


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E_One*
I am trying to schedule my recordings. Right now i only have 1 every wed. to record over there on FX. Then I do a search for the 4400 on USA and set recording every Sunday at 9pm. I do get the following:

ERROR: Unable to schedule recording. Replay told us there weren't any slots.


I'm not sure what that mean. I assume, it indicates that there is a conflict?


Any idea on how to get around this?


I'm able to get around this by closing all ie and start new session.
Do you have this problem when using Netscape or FireFox?


Ryan


----------



## E_One

Hi Ryan,


I do not have Firefox nor Netscape installed in my PC where the WiRNS is installed. I'll try to install it and see what happened.


Thanks again.


----------



## sudhs

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.. Wasted 3 days on such a stupid overlook.. The culprit here was SKYPE .. an internet based chat program.. By mistake (or might be a default setting), the check box for "Optionally Use port 80 for incoming connection" was checked. That's why the 127.0.0.1:8923 used to succeed only for downloading guide as it was an internal criteria. But as soon as displaying the guide was demanded, probably it needed an external port 80 to communicate, but it being used for Skype, the request used to fail.


What a waste of time if at all that's what was causing the problem. I did make some more changes but thios holds the 90% chance of error. I had checked all my router ports etc.. and all settings seemed to be fine until I opened each and every program in the system tray to check which ports were being used.


Huhh.. finally.. all seems to be working just as before.


Thanks Cleartoland for your advice. I've reverted back the IPs back to 149 and 150, with 150 being my base address and being used by Wirns. That's how I have always kept my setup. The 149 is being used by DVArchive.


----------



## E_One

Ryan,


Firefix works just fine.


Another thing, is it possible to set default the recording popup box like medium quality, input, days uncheck etc?


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sudhs*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... ...But as soon as displaying the guide was demanded, probably it needed an external port 80 to communicate, but it being used for Skype, the request used to fail.
Set SKYPE back to the way it was and see if this (freeware) detects it:

[email protected] Network Monitor 


[Isn't it great that we all have this hobby to occupy our "spare" time?]


----------



## johnniejetski

I am getting ready to attempt a software downgrade to enable CA amd IVS on a 5508 machine. before I do the trick using the 2 lines in shellcmds (cd sys, ***boot.bak) I want to make sure this machine has a previous version of software on it.


the unit was purchased dec 04 from replaytv.com, and I dont remember if it had 144 on it or if it upgraded after I bought it. 411 zones gives me a couple things of interest:


BLD:OEM:0

July, 2004


My worry is that if i do the modification where it reverts to the previous build and there is not a previous build, then I am stuck doing the re-image, which I am trying to avoid.

jjs

My network -> 5040, 5508, 5508, 5516, WiRNs, 4 PCs


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
... the unit was purchased dec 04 from replaytv.com ...
If it was new (as opposed to a refurb) it likely shipped with software version 530501030, which had enough bugs and limitations to make it an undesirable version to revert to. The possibility that it was shipped with 530511440 is remote. A refurb would likely have shipped with version 530511400, which is an OK version to revert to.


----------



## johnniejetski

It's a refurb, so either way you feel I could do the revert procedure and not be looking at a re-imaging? If it ends up with an undesirable version, I will probably just let it auto update back to 1440.


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnniejetski*
It's a refurb
Then the most likely version that came with the ReplayTV is 530511400 - a good version to revert to.


Keep in mind though, reverting is not always a fool-proof process even with a correct version to revert to. It's always possible to get the ReplayTV into a state where it won't reboot, and then re-imaging would be required to get it working again.


----------



## E_One

Has anyone has problem seeing downloaded show on RTV?


I downloaded recorded shows to I:\\WiRNS\\Shows

I saw the file is there.... but then when I look at the Replay Guide using WiRNS or RTV, I did not see any. It works one time... but I can't see it anymore.


My WiRNS setting:

IP: 192.168.2.150

Secondary Port: 8080

UPNP Enabled: Checked

Send Guide Data to Poopli: Checked

Update my.replaytv.com: Checked

RDDNS via IVSProvider first: Checked

The rest are default value


My ReplayTV setting for the PC that runs WiRNS:

Name: replaytvpc01

Serial Number: RTV5516A5AA4638356

IP Address: 192.168.2.150

ISN: N/A (Not sure if i need to type some value or not, so i use the default)

Port: N/A (Not sure if i need to type some value or not, so i use the default)

ivsNickname: N/A (Not sure if i need to type some value or not, so i use the default)


Type: Replay 5504 (In first working scenario, i changed this from WiRNS to Replay 5504)


All line up: None


The log said:
Code:


Code:


[2005-08-01 11:34:01] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: Bed Room(192.168.2.125)
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Parsed 15/15 entries.
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Refreshing RecordingGuide for: replaytvpc01(192.168.2.150)
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Parsed 0/0 entries.
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Updating ReplayGuide for: Bed Room:RTV5504H3MA0230138
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Added 3 ReplayGuide shows for Bed Room
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Uploading ReplayGuide data to Poopli for: Bed Room
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] ReplayGuide data for Bed Room successfully uploaded to Poopli.
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Updating ReplayGuide for: replaytvpc01:RTV5516A5AA4638356
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Added 0 ReplayGuide shows for replaytvpc01
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Uploading ReplayGuide data to Poopli for: replaytvpc01
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] ReplayGuide data for replaytvpc01 successfully uploaded to Poopli.
[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Checking Manual Recordings.

The log entry:

[2005-08-01 11:34:06] Added 0 ReplayGuide shows for replaytvpc01

make me sure that no shows will be able to be seen on the Replay Guide.



Here is my understanding about this:

Once you download the show, you can see it all from RTV and WiRNS. I can only see the show that is still in RTV. Once you see all the shows that stored in WiRNS, then you can stream the show onto your RTV. Also, the poopli can't see my shows, not sure if that will have any effect or not.


Can someone enlighten me?


TIA


----------



## Richl796

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E_One*
I am trying to schedule my recordings. Right now i only have 1 every wed. to record over there on FX. Then I do a search for the 4400 on USA and set recording every Sunday at 9pm. I do get the following:

ERROR: Unable to schedule recording. Replay told us there weren't any slots.


I'm not sure what that mean. I assume, it indicates that there is a conflict?


Any idea on how to get around this?


I'm able to get around this by closing all ie and start new session.
I have this issue on IE and Firefox. The channels and slots all look good on my 5504. There is nothing in my debug.log.


----------



## E_One

I think i found a bug...


I posted yesteday that i can't see from my RTV my downloaded shows on my PC. Last night I scheduled a download using the d/l later button. This morning I saw that show in my RTV Replay Guide under my PC. Then I did a Rebuild Todo/replay guide... The show disappear but the previous downloaded show appear.


So I say to myself.. self!!! rebuild again, who know, maybe it will pick up the rest of the shows... I did that and now I have no shows under my PC even though the files are ok in the wirns shows directory.


What do you think Ryan?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E_One*
I think i found a bug...


I posted yesteday that i can't see from my RTV my downloaded shows on my PC. Last night I scheduled a download using the d/l later button. This morning I saw that show in my RTV Replay Guide under my PC. Then I did a Rebuild Todo/replay guide... The show disappear but the previous downloaded show appear.


So I say to myself.. self!!! rebuild again, who know, maybe it will pick up the rest of the shows... I did that and now I have no shows under my PC even though the files are ok in the wirns shows directory.


What do you think Ryan?
What are you using for the shows directory? Is it the default? Is there anything in the wirns.debug.log?


Ryan


----------



## E_One

Ryan,


I use the default I:\\WiRNS\\Shows. I install WiRNS in I drive. I don't have access to debug log file, and I won't be able to access the file until late tomorrow night. I'll look at the file and report back by then. I am accessing my WiRNS from the web right now.


In the mean time, just from my observation, looks like the way WiRNS Replay Guide (for the PC, not RTV) is built is not by parsing the Shows directory. I did download now, and when it was done, the Replay Guide on the PC did not updated, and when i rebuild replay guide, it shows nothing too. But that's just my observation.


Just an update:

I clicked the d/ later for shows that are missing from Replay Guide on the PC (looks like there is a problem when using the download now option), change the update time from the config so I don't have to wait too long. Once it's done, I rebuild the Replay Guide and I have all shows. This is fine for now, but when I need to start deleting the shows from the RTV and it is missing from the list, I'm not sure how to rebuild the list again.


Regards,

Iwan


----------



## rbolen70

Iwan,


WiRNS will rebuild the guide that is served to the Replays after each download or delete. The web-based replayguide for WiRNS will only get rebuilt when the ToDo/ReplayGuide is being updated.


The guide that's served to the Replays parses the shows directory, when building the ToDo/Replayguide, WiRNS will serve the guide file to itself and gets parsed like the Replays do.


This help?


Ryan


----------



## E_One

Hi Ryan,


Thanks for the info. I thought the web wirns guide always in synch with the replay, but like you said it will be in synch when i did a rebuild replay guide. I will try to play around more with this. I'll report back if I found something.


Regards,

Iwan


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.26 Posted


Happy Weekday!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


Get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 
** YOU WILL HAVE TO DELETE YOUR WIRNS.DB FILE IF YOU'RE RUNNING 

1.3.1.26 8/2/2005

WiRNS

1. Added default record quality of Standard to 5k guides.

2. Only display inputs on record show window if more than 1 lineups.

3. IVS Lookup via Replay's RDDNS server and IVSProvider, uses configured preference for order.

4. Only attempt to send show if remote replay is reachable.

5. Log messages from Zap2it to wirns.log and display on Index page.

6. Rebuild ReplayGuide after delete local(s) show or download show(s).


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## Richl796

I am trying to schedule my recordings. Right now I only have 3-4 that I have had on my Replay for sometime that were manually set up. When I try and schedule anything through WiRNS I get the following:


ERROR: Unable to schedule recording. Replay told us there weren't any slots.


Any idea on how to get around this?


I have this issue on IE and Firefox. The channels and slots all look good on my 5504. There is nothing in my debug.log. I have upgraded to .26 and the issue remains. For a few posts over at replaytvplanet.com it looks like there are a few folks with this issue and no answers. I ask the guru's of WiRNS for help...


More Info: Select motorcycle racing on 8/5, 4-5PM, channel 250, this show only, medium quality, just Sunday checked. I hit schedule and get the above error. Nothing gets written to the logs. I can schedule it just fine manually from the Replay. Hope this helps more.


----------



## chadjones99

still having same problem at the end of the update on the replay from wirns or internet with direcway, it down loads all data then say's there was a problem with the replay serivice and it will try again later.

any idea what this could be

more info of my problem here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=565758 

and here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=565324 

thanks for any help

chad


----------



## E_One

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Richl796*
I am trying to schedule my recordings. Right now I only have 3-4 that I have had on my Replay for sometime that were manually set up. When I try and schedule anything through WiRNS I get the following:


ERROR: Unable to schedule recording. Replay told us there weren't any slots.


Any idea on how to get around this?


I have this issue on IE and Firefox. The channels and slots all look good on my 5504. There is nothing in my debug.log. I have upgraded to .26 and the issue remains. For a few posts over at replaytvplanet.com it looks like there are a few folks with this issue and no answers. I ask the guru's of WiRNS for help...


More Info: Select motorcycle racing on 8/5, 4-5PM, channel 250, this show only, medium quality, just Sunday checked. I hit schedule and get the above error. Nothing gets written to the logs. I can schedule it just fine manually from the Replay. Hope this helps more.
I've experience this too. Double check if there is a recording checked for all days.... even though it is different time. If you found one, then try select just 1 day. It should fix your problem. That's what i did. In the scheduling pop up, it would be nice if we have select all and deselect all button. Since I did the recording schedule this way, i never get that message again.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Bigjohns

hey - thanks for the fixes!


But - I have a poopli DLL in my plugins directory, and it's not working... Did I miss something? Am I supposed to click a box somewhere that says I'm using Poopl?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
hey - thanks for the fixes!


But - I have a poopli DLL in my plugins directory, and it's not working... Did I miss something? Am I supposed to click a box somewhere that says I'm using Poopl?
Move it to the WiRNS directory & restart WiRNS. 


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chadjones99*
still having same problem at the end of the update on the replay from wirns or internet with direcway, it down loads all data then say's there was a problem with the replay serivice and it will try again later.

any idea what this could be

more info of my problem here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=565758 

and here
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=565324 

thanks for any help

chad
Please tell us your setup. Do you have a firewall on your WiRNS PC? I think you said that your replay's DNS is set to your WiRNS IP, if not, please verify.


Does WiRNS have problems updating the guide data from Zap2it? In wirns.log, does the NTP updater work properly? Is there anything in wirns.debug.log?


Ryan


----------



## Richl796

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E_One*
I've experience this too. Double check if there is a recording checked for all days.... even though it is different time. If you found one, then try select just 1 day. It should fix your problem. That's what i did. In the scheduling pop up, it would be nice if we have select all and deselect all button. Since I did the recording schedule this way, i never get that message again.


Hope this helps.
All my recordings are set to just one particular day of the week. An old habit from my using a ShowStopper. It would just overwrite stuff.


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Move it to the WiRNS directory & restart WiRNS. 


Ryan
OK!


on the main page it shows the DLL loaded, and IVS is "UP"


but when I click on a show, it says IVS is down?


John


----------



## chadjones99

ok, my set up... running windows xp, using a linksys router, 64 bit encripted

the computer see the replay , and can control it ( i.e. remote with wirns)

the replay does not see computer. trys to update through internet, but fails...

as far as i know the replay ip is set to see the computer.. the computer has no problem seeing the replay and the computer up dates fine ( channel guide )..

and my DV archive works fine... so it has to be on the replay side ?.. i thought maybe because the router is encrypted that may have something to do with it, but it seems to do the regular update fine until the end and fails

thanks again for your help !!


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chadjones99*
ok, my set up... running windows xp, using a linksys router, 64 bit encripted

the computer see the replay , and can control it ( i.e. remote with wirns)

the replay does not see computer. trys to update through internet, but fails...

as far as i know the replay ip is set to see the computer.. the computer has no problem seeing the replay and the computer up dates fine ( channel guide )..

and my DV archive works fine... so it has to be on the replay side ?.. i thought maybe because the router is encrypted that may have something to do with it, but it seems to do the regular update fine until the end and fails

thanks again for your help !! 
Is Windoze firewall running?


Ryan


----------



## chadjones99

yes windows firewall is running i did tell it to let wirns access internet, but i dont know if it would block the replay ?


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan? why is the main page (where it lists all the DLLs) telling me that IVS is good, but when I click a show in the replay guide, it shows me IVS down?


John


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
Ryan? why is the main page (where it lists all the DLLs) telling me that IVS is good, but when I click a show in the replay guide, it shows me IVS down?


John
It shouldn't. Can you run in console mode for a sec & try again?


I just verified on mine that it works.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chadjones99*
yes windows firewall is running i did tell it to let wirns access internet, but i dont know if it would block the replay ?
See what happens if you diable the firewall.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
It shouldn't. Can you run in console mode for a sec & try again?


I just verified on mine that it works.


Ryan
Well, now they're in synch anyway... not using console yet, still service mode but:


Active 3rd Party Plugins:

Poopli Dll.dll (0.9 build 228 revision 1)

Current RDDNS Status: (8/4/2005 12:50:31 PM)


Of course, dreamer's web shows thumbs up!


----------



## chadjones99

nothing changes...i would think maybe i have the replay ip set wrong but i did a ipconfig/all

on my pc and i have the right info down, unless the router is giving me a diff ip.

chad

by the way i talked with (chat) replay and they say they have never heard of the replaytv problem...see posting i left here for copy of chat

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3&page=2&pp=30


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
Well, now they're in synch anyway... not using console yet, still service mode but:


Active 3rd Party Plugins:

Poopli Dll.dll (0.9 build 228 revision 1)

Current RDDNS Status: (8/4/2005 12:50:31 PM)


Of course, dreamer's web shows thumbs up!
Aha.. grab the very latest updater. It's 1. something.. I'm taking advantage of the rddns server override and that may be the issue.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

that did NOT fix.... sigh


Active 3rd Party Plugins:

Poopli Dll.dll (1.0 build 230 revision 2)

Current RDDNS Status: (8/5/2005 8:17:49 AM)


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
that did NOT fix.... sigh


Active 3rd Party Plugins:

Poopli Dll.dll (1.0 build 230 revision 2)

Current RDDNS Status: (8/5/2005 8:17:49 AM)


Very odd. Can you do a quick capture with ethereal to see if the response is going to & coming back from rddns-production.replaytv.net?


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Umm, i have ethereal, and I'm running sveasoft router firmware. Tell me what commands to give ethereal and I'll gladly do so.


I have NO upnp, and use IVS provider first selected.


----------



## chadjones99

ok my replay has a spot for dns server address, but i only see one when i do a ipcong/all

so do i need both ?

and were are they

ok now wirns is also asking for the password for wirns..and i tried

wirns/wirns


----------



## nded

RE DNS:


Simply put the SAME address in both places.


----------



## chadjones99

ok i will enter the dns in both dns spots on the replay

thanks.

still does not see the wirns though


----------



## tedkunich

Hi all, been a long time since I have played with Wirns... looks like a lot has changed... for the better! My question is, is the guide data for DirecTV's sports supscriptions supported now? I thought I read a while back that were was some support, but since the NHL season was canceled last year, I never had a reason to dig into it..... now that the NFL and NHL seasons are around the corner, I'd like to get the ball rolling and set up a server if these are now a functional feature.



Thanks



T


----------



## E_One

I have question for dowloaded shows directory... is it possible to point to several directories? For example, I have set the directory to be I:\\WiRNS\\Shows the I install a 2nd hard drive J which I want to use as additional storage for the shows. Can I set the directory to be I:\\WiRNS\\Shows and J:\\Shows? If I can, I did not see the place where you can set up more than 1 directory, so any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## darekd

I'm beta testing Windows Vista and Wirns is not working in this new OS. Wirns monitor start fine but the application is not staring - monitor icon is yellow.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *darekd*
I'm beta testing Windows Vista and Wirns is not working in this new OS. Wirns monitor start fine but the application is not staring - monitor icon is yellow.
Is there anything in wirns.debug.log? Try starting in console mode and see what happens.


Ryan


----------



## chadjones99

ok got it fixed...that is wirns anyway

i was setting my dns on the replay to the dns my pc is set at...wrong needed to set it the computer ip....wirns instuction not so clear are that part.got it now

thanks


----------



## devilboi

I agree...took me a good 10 minutes to get that straight because it kept referring to the "IP's from earlier."


Also...is there any documentation on the interface anywhere?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E_One*
I have question for dowloaded shows directory... is it possible to point to several directories? For example, I have set the directory to be I:\\WiRNS\\Shows the I install a 2nd hard drive J which I want to use as additional storage for the shows. Can I set the directory to be I:\\WiRNS\\Shows and J:\\Shows? If I can, I did not see the place where you can set up more than 1 directory, so any pointers would be greatly appreciated.
Not yet.. but not a bad idea for the future.


Ryan


----------



## gagefx

Newb question of the day. I have searched through the thread, but at 28 pages long, I probably overlooked the answer I need. Sorry for the redundancy.


I am a 1.5 year RTV/DVA user but have just discovered this WiRNS business. I downloaded **WiRNS.1.3.1.26.WinAll.msi** and installed and upon installation, it opened up my web browser to *hxxp://127.0.0.1:8923/* ("xx" added to get around newbie URL ban) but I'm getting a *Cannot find server or DNS Error*. (My net connection IS up; I'm writing this and doing other mumbo-jumbo online as well.)


I assume I am up S creek until I can setup this wonderful WiRNS. Any idea what the prob is?


Thanks for the help and sorry again for my blinding newbness.


-GageFX


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gagefx*
Newb question of the day. I have searched through the thread, but at 28 pages long, I probably overlooked the answer I need...
More reading material can be found at: WiRNS 1.3.x (currently 81 pages long  )

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gagefx*
...

I am a 1.5 year RTV/DVA user but have just discovered this WiRNS business. I downloaded **WiRNS.1.3.1.26.WinAll.msi** and installed and upon installation, it opened up my web browser to *hxxp://127.0.0.1:8923/* ("xx" added to get around newbie URL ban) but I'm getting a *Cannot find server or DNS Error*. (My net connection IS up; I'm writing this and doing other mumbo-jumbo online as well.)
See if anything here helps: WiRNS "Stuff"


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E_One*
I have question for dowloaded shows directory... is it possible to point to several directories? For example, I have set the directory to be I:\\WiRNS\\Shows the I install a 2nd hard drive J which I want to use as additional storage for the shows. Can I set the directory to be I:\\WiRNS\\Shows and J:\\Shows? If I can, I did not see the place where you can set up more than 1 directory, so any pointers would be greatly appreciated.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Not yet.. but not a bad idea for the future.
*FYI:* http://www.geocities.com/taketheacti...port_Paths.gif


----------



## gagefx

Thanks for the help.


Well, the second link is actually where I first started - it was the "WiRNS Installation Guide" that I was following when I hit my roadblock.


I think I will have to set aside a big chunk of time to wade through the rest - including the 83 pages. 


Thanks again. (I'm serious - not being sarcastic.)


-GFX


----------



## chadjones99

when i start it from config wirns on start menu /internet explorer i get this ip
http://127.0.0.1:8923/manage/index 

but when i do it from tool bar whitch by the way i snot loading its giving me con not display this page, but i do have the green wirns logo\\i get this ip when it loads
http://192.168.1.102/manage/ConfigureWirns 

but fails to load, just started doing this work fine this morining

chad


----------



## darekd

Quote:

Quote:

Originally Posted by darekd

I'm beta testing Windows Vista and Wirns is not working in this new OS. Wirns monitor start fine but the application is not staring - monitor icon is yellow.
Is there anything in wirns.debug.log? Try starting in console mode and see what happens.


Ryan
Nothing in the log file.


How do I start it in console mode?


----------



## chadjones99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chadjones99*
when i start it from config wirns on start menu /internet explorer i get this ip
http://127.0.0.1:8923/manage/index 

but when i do it from tool bar whitch by the way i snot loading its giving me con not display this page, but i do have the green wirns logo\\i get this ip when it loads
http://192.168.1.102/manage/ConfigureWirns 

but fails to load, just started doing this work fine this morining

chad
found out what was going on..i lost power to my linksys router and it gave me a new ip when it booted up.. i got 192.168.1.100 instead of 192.168.1.102 , so i could not update guide or computer with wirns, was looking for wrong ip.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *darekd*
Nothing in the log file.


How do I start it in console mode?
Just click on the StartWiRNS icon in the WiRNS program group.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan -


1 - stopped service

2 - started 'wirns application'

3 - loaded web page

4 - rebuild to-do

5 - click 'status' to show loaded DLL's. POOPLI shows happy face!

6 - display Replay Guide

7 - click a show

8 - Poopli shows SAD face.

9 - click status to show loaded DLL's. Poopli now shows SAD face.


Any thoughts? I've tried it with the configuration set to RDDNS via IVS provider both on and off...


John

OH - PS: The startup log shows:
Quote:

[2005-08-13 11:05:33] Remote show sending enabled!

[2005-08-13 11:05:33] Poopli DLL.dll (1.0 build 230 revision 2) loaded.

[2005-08-13 11:05:33] Ready to intercept/proxy ReplayTV requests


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
Ryan -


1 - stopped service

2 - started 'wirns application'

3 - loaded web page

4 - rebuild to-do

5 - click 'status' to show loaded DLL's. POOPLI shows happy face!

6 - display Replay Guide

7 - click a show

8 - Poopli shows SAD face.

9 - click status to show loaded DLL's. Poopli now shows SAD face.


Any thoughts? I've tried it with the configuration set to RDDNS via IVS provider both on and off...


John

OH - PS: The startup log shows:
John,


Can u run the updater again & see if this makes a difference?


thx.. Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

It's also loosing synch with DVArchive again... ARRGH.


I'm going to clear the DVA_XML's and start again later. Have to go to work.


John


----------



## sudhs

Did somebody recently update the guide and had some problem with the DISH PPV channels. For me when I went to labs.zap2it.com (data Direct) and tried to update my lineup it gave me an error and on refreshing the Data Direct page all the PPVs vanished from there. So I deleted the Data Direct lineup and added the channels back again.


On WIRNS Side, during the guide download, PPVs still don't show up. Any suggestions.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sudhs*
Did somebody recently update the guide and had some problem with the DISH PPV channels. For me when I went to labs.zap2it.com (data Direct) and tried to update my lineup it gave me an error and on refreshing the Data Direct page all the PPVs vanished from there. So I deleted the Data Direct lineup and added the channels back again.


On WIRNS Side, during the guide download, PPVs still don't show up. Any suggestions.
Currently, you need to be able to select the ppv channels from DD. That triggers WiRNS to grab the Dish PPV data.


Ryan


----------



## sudhs

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Currently, you need to be able to select the ppv channels from DD. That triggers WiRNS to grab the Dish PPV data.


Ryan
That's exactly what I did. My DD channel lineup has ben configured ever since I started using wirns and my subscription is also current. I've been getting the PPVs till the recent past without a problem. It's only now that the PPVs do not get downloaded when I try to download the channel guide. Very wierd thing but it's true. It downloads all the other channels BUT the PPVs. I deleted the lineup, opened another DD account and tried it their but nothing happenned. Even reloaded WiRNS but no improvement. Same problem of no PPVs being downloaded still remains an issue.


I'll try it from some other machine and see how it works. The strange thing is that how come PPVs broke just like that.


Ryan, can you please try doing a guide update and see if the PPVs get downloaded for you as they should.


Thanks


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan -


Updated this morning. Rebuilt guides

Still getting:

RDDNS Status: (8/18/2005 12:00:20 PM)


This is after clicking a show in the replay guide.


Could it be a router configuration issue?? Or something I'm missing in the wirns config?


John


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.27 Posted


Happy Early Weekend!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


Get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.1.27 8/19/2005

WiRNS

1. Add debug log to end of view wirns log.

2. Fix scheduling of shows with long titles.

3. More info displayed on index page.

4. Added web page versioning.

5. Pause 1/2 second between each replay updating Poopli.

6. Fixed Edit replays.

7. Fixed duplicate ToDo timers starting.

8. Fixed reloading/refreshing of todo data after 1 day of WiRNS running.

9. Clicking on any theme-based recording in ToDoList brings up show search for that show.

10. Record show page matches the series of replay.

11. Reset file % complete value prior to each download.

12. Use correct channel/tmsid/callsign for downloaded shows.

13. Index page enhancements.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## devilboi

New release seems a bit buggy. Can someone else take a look-see and confirm this is happening to them with the new version?


1) Login via IE doesn't work. It goes to "Login Successfull" and then returns to the login page

2) Can't schedule recordings. Error reads Internal Error 500 when the link is clicked


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *devilboi*
New release seems a bit buggy. Can someone else take a look-see and confirm this is happening to them with the new version?


1) Login via IE doesn't work. It goes to "Login Successfull" and then returns to the login page

2) Can't schedule recordings. Error reads Internal Error 500 when the link is clicked
1. Check your cookie settings.


2. Run the updater. there was a bug that existed only in the updater upgrade that I fixed and uploaded last night.


Ryan


----------



## devilboi

hrmmm...IE is crap anyway...who needs it.


The update still doesn't work in Firefox however.


----------



## Bigjohns

TV guide update to DVA only works ONCE...
Quote:

8/19 10:12:34 DVR Family Room Photo space not allocated (less than 512MB) - Photos usage is disabled for this ReplayTV

08/19 10:12:34 Notice: Scheduler Now Running

08/19 12:03:05 Beginning download and update of TV Listings

08/19 12:03:59 TV Listings update complete

08/20 03:26:32 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Error writing TV Guide listings -- null

08/20 10:55:24 ERROR: Error Fetching guide from DVR Family Room -- Read timed out

08/21 03:09:31 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/21 03:09:39 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/21 03:09:45 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/21 03:09:52 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/21 03:09:58 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/21 03:10:03 ERROR: REPLAYTV:: Unable to update channel/show information from server -- update abandoned


----------



## Bigjohns

functionality suggestions:


1 - on the todo page, make it so clicking a conflicted show shows conflict resolution options, not "set this show to record" dialog.


2 - on the todo page, make DAYS line up.


John


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sudhs*
That's exactly what I did. My DD channel lineup has ben configured ever since I started using wirns and my subscription is also current. I've been getting the PPVs till the recent past without a problem. It's only now that the PPVs do not get downloaded when I try to download the channel guide. Very wierd thing but it's true. It downloads all the other channels BUT the PPVs. I deleted the lineup, opened another DD account and tried it their but nothing happenned. Even reloaded WiRNS but no improvement. Same problem of no PPVs being downloaded still remains an issue.


I'll try it from some other machine and see how it works. The strange thing is that how come PPVs broke just like that.


Ryan, can you please try doing a guide update and see if the PPVs get downloaded for you as they should.


Thanks
Looks like there was a format change. I'm working on it.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Dish PPV is fixed. If you're running 1.3.1.26 or higher, just run the updater. The installer and zip versions will be posted soon.


The updater version has been hammered and tested and no known issues exist so far.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan -


Still getting problems with DVArchive... using the most recent (I use wirns updater almost daily!)
Quote:

08/25 07:29:55 Notice: Scheduler Now Running

08/25 07:29:55 DVR Bed Room Photo space not allocated (less than 512MB) - Photos usage is disabled for this ReplayTV

08/25 07:29:55 DVR Family Room Photo space not allocated (less than 512MB) - Photos usage is disabled for this ReplayTV

08/25 07:30:01 Notice: Timestamp offset for Family Room set to -1 seconds.

08/25 07:30:01 DVR Family Room space usage update: Total Capacity 152.18GB, Remaining 11.87GB

08/25 07:30:15 Notice: Timestamp offset for Bed Room set to -3 seconds.

08/25 07:30:16 DVR Bed Room space usage update: Total Capacity 148.56GB, Remaining 14.34GB

08/25 07:32:44 Beginning download and update of TV Listings

08/25 07:32:52 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/25 07:32:59 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/25 07:33:06 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/25 07:33:12 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/25 07:33:20 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/25 07:33:25 ERROR: REPLAYTV:: Unable to update channel/show information from server -- update abandoned
And of course, I follwed standard procedure of stopping DVA, updating wirns, updating guide, rebuild todo, delete DVA_TV.xml files, start DVA, change zip, choose provider wirns ATLANTA...


----------



## rbolen70

Bigjohns,


Does this happen if new channels are automatically added on Zap2it or even if the lineups stay the same. I've noticed that my lineup has had quite a few changes lately with new channels being added.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Lineup was the same this time. I checked - just incase (I guess we had the same thought process).


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.28 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.1.28 8/26/2005

WiRNS

1. Free memory after viewing channel guide.

2. Fix view log file.

3. Use 4k/5k "wording" for recording shows.

4. Use 8080 for DVA port for index page link if not configured in port.

5. Fix Dish PPV.

6. Fix View Log.

7. Don't bring pop-up window to change recording options on manual recordings in ToDo.

8. Downloaded shows get set to corresponding mpeg-type of known Replays.

9. WiRNS will respond with the corresponding ReplayGuide version of known Replays.

10. Repeat Manual recordings fixed.

11. Allow only 1 "Download Now" at a time.

12. Deny addition of a lineup to a WiRNS or DVA "Replay".


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## rbolen70

Note.. I rolled back sqlite3.dll via the updater. Seems to help with db slowness.


So, once you install & if you run into problems, run the updater to get the old sqlite3.dll.


Ryan


----------



## Rangers4me

My router rebooted, and changed my computers ip address from 192.168.1.102 to 192.168.1.103, now WiRNS will not work. Is there a way to change the ip address in WiRNS without reinstalling?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rangers4me*
My router rebooted, and changed my computers ip address from 192.168.1.102 to 192.168.1.103, now WiRNS will not work. Is there a way to change the ip address in WiRNS without reinstalling?
Yes.. You can go to http://127.0.0.1:8923 


Is there any way that you can configure a static IP? Each time this changes, you'll have to change WiRNS AND your Replay's DNS settings.


Ryan


----------



## Rangers4me

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Yes.. You can go to http://127.0.0.1:8923 


Is there any way that you can configure a static IP? Each time this changes, you'll have to change WiRNS AND your Replay's DNS settings.


Ryan
I just set that up now. The problem is I can't login to http://127.0.0.1:8923 . I get in a constant loop between http://127.0.0.1:8923/manage/index and http://127.0.0.1:8923/manage/Login on my PC, and can't even get to it on my mac.


Any suggestions?


----------



## tour93

Hi,

Go to "My Network Places", Local Area, TCP/IP Properties.

Change "Obtain IP address automatically" to "Use the following IP address", and enter all your settings manually(192.168.1.103). If you're not sure what they are, open a command prompt and type ipconfig.


After filling out the current information, click on the Advanced button, click the Add button under IP Addresses, then add a second address you're sure is not used (192.168.1.110).


Configure your wirns to 192.168.1.110

Configure RTV to use 192.168.1.110 in Network settings and DNS1 192.168.1.1

DNS2 0.0.0.0.

That way wirns and DVA will be able to work at the same time, if you are using DVA also.


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tour93*
...Configure your wirns to 192.168.1.110

Configure RTV to use 192.168.1.110 in Network settings and DNS1 192.168.1.1

DNS2 0.0.0.0...
*OUCH!* I'm on my first cup of coffee and that hurt my head.  [You probably know what you "meant" to say - it just came out a bit confused.]


Here are some general guidelines:
Reduce the range of addresses available from your DHCP Server to what you actually need (I allow 10 - 192.168.0.1 thru 192.168.0.10; easy to keep track of. I moved my router's LAN IP out of the way to 192.168.0.254.)

.
Assign a STATIC IP, outside of the DHCP range, to your ReplayTV(s) (192.168.0.241, 242, 243...)

.
Assign one (or more) STATIC IPs, outisde of the DHCP range, to your PC. (To help me remember what's what, I'll assign 192.168.0.21, 192.168.0.22 on one PC and 192.168.0.31, 192.168.0.32 on another PC)

.
WiRNS likes the original base IP, while DVArchive doesn't care. So, if you're running both applications, assign the IPs appropriately.

.
Point DNS#1 on your ReplayTV(s) to the STATIC WiRNS IP.

.
If your ReplayTV is a 55xx and you're preventing Software Upgrades, point DNS #2 to 0.0.0.0. Otherwise, if your not using WiRNS for Channel Guide Data, you can point DNS #2 to your router (i.e. 192.168.0.254). [Switching sources of Guide Data can cause problems / random gaps in your ReplayTV Channel Guide.]

.
Reboot everything and away you go...


----------



## devilboi

Has anyone else had a problem with 1.3.1.28 jumps up to like 80% CPU every day while it reports to be idle?


----------



## tour93

yes, as I post. And yesterday it got 300Meg of memory before I rebooted to shout it down. Even stopped wirns.exe was still using cpu and memory.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tour93*
yes, as I post. And yesterday it got 300Meg of memory before I rebooted to shout it down. Even stopped wirns.exe was still using cpu and memory.
Did you run the updater and get the SQLite3.dll?


Ryan


----------



## tour93

Yes, I got it.

Right now it's fine no cpu usage and 23Mg


----------



## devilboi

Always seems to happen to me sometime between 5AM and 2PM...the hours in which I sleep. I have found that stopping the service and restarting fixes it.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *devilboi*
Always seems to happen to me sometime between 5AM and 2PM...the hours in which I sleep. I have found that stopping the service and restarting fixes it.
Did you run the updater and get the SQLite3.dll?


Ryan


----------



## devilboi

yes. I had even ran the updater just before I posted to make sure I had the last version. I noticed it took an update last night and this morning when I woke up I didn't have any problems. *shrug*


----------



## chriv

I've been getting this message in my wirns.debug.log for over 2 weeks now:

Code:


Code:


[2005-08-31 07:43:37] Save5kGuide: System.OverflowException: Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow. 
   at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayGuide.Save5000GuideAsXML()

I've posted my *wirns.log*, *wirns.debug.log*, and my *RTV*.guide* and *RTV*.xml* files.


I don't know what's wrong, but I figure it can't be good.


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan - I can't get DVA to synch at all. Nothing seems to work to get DVA to use the WIRNS guide.
Quote:

8/31 11:00:53 Notice: Scheduler Now Running

08/31 11:13:33 Beginning download and update of TV Listings

08/31 11:14:23 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 11:14:29 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 11:14:35 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 11:14:42 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 11:14:48 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=19715 but chan list[136] has 14782 [501 (PPVP) PPVP] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 11:14:53 ERROR: REPLAYTV:: Unable to update channel/show information from server -- update abandoned
This is highly frustrating!


John


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chriv*
I've been getting this message in my wirns.debug.log for over 2 weeks now:

Code:


Code:


[2005-08-31 07:43:37] Save5kGuide: System.OverflowException: Arithmetic operation resulted in an overflow. 
   at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayGuide.Save5000GuideAsXML()

I've posted my *wirns.log*, *wirns.debug.log*, and my *RTV*.guide* and *RTV*.xml* files.


I don't know what's wrong, but I figure it can't be good.
Fixed and avail via the updater. This was caused by DVA's "blank" guide that it serves.


Ryan


----------



## tama102

If I have a replayTV 5504 and do the CA/IVS upgrade using WiRNS as my program guide provider, do I still need to subscribe to replayTV service? Isnâ€™t the guide free from WiRNS?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
Ryan - I can't get DVA to synch at all. Nothing seems to work to get DVA to use the WIRNS guide.


This is highly frustrating!


John
John,


Channel 501 doesn't contain shows. For now, remove it from Zap2it. I'll work on something to try to detect & remove this in the future.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tama102*
If I have a replayTV 5504 and do the CA/IVS upgrade using WiRNS as my program guide provider, do I still need to subscribe to replayTV service? Isnâ€™t the guide free from WiRNS?
The guide data is free via WiRNS/Zap2it, the subscription is required and there is no way around it.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

what's the first channel for the DISH ppv? I removed 501, now it's hanging on 502...


----------



## rbolen70

John,


That should work. What I did when I tested was remove 501, update WiRNS channel guide, stop DVA, delete dva_tv.xml, start DVA & update the guide. That worked for me.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

I'll try it again.


----------



## Bigjohns

didn't work. But I see that there is another update - so I'm going to try again after using the updater.


----------



## Bigjohns

Nope. Now it keeps hanging on 502.

Quote:

08/31 18:19:32 ERROR: REPLAYTV:: Unable to update channel/show information from server -- update abandoned

08/31 18:19:33 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 18:19:39 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 18:19:46 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 18:19:52 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 18:19:58 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

08/31 18:20:03 ERROR: REPLAYTV:: Unable to update channel/show information from server -- update abandoned

08/31 18:20:03 Warn: TVGUIDE:: No updated shows were downloaded (updated seemed to go OK, but no show data) -- TV Guide NOT updated


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Fixed and avail via the updater. This was caused by DVA's "blank" guide that it serves.

Ryan








1st) Thank you. That was a FAST fix.








2nd) The error has changed, but I assume the cause is the same. Here is the new error:
Code:


Code:


[2005-08-31 21:54:56] Save5kGuide: System.ArgumentException: Source array was not long enough. Check srcIndex and length, and the array's lower bounds. 
   at System.Array.Copy(Array sourceArray, Int32 sourceIndex, Array destinationArray, Int32 destinationIndex, Int32 length) 
   at WiRNS.Replay.ReplayGuide.Save5000GuideAsXML()









3rd) I am less worried about this, now that I know the cause. The guide it is downloading and converting is blank anyway (there is an obvious workaround for me here)








4th) I had problems with the updater trying to delete and replace WIRNS.EXE. When the Wirns Service stopped, it failed deleting Wirns.exe (maybe it wasn't completely stopped or the file lock had not had time to release), so the updater failed trying to write a new WIRNS.EXE. I had to run Wirns from the command line to make the updater work (Just FYI). I'll upload my updater logs and other related files (the empty RTV*.guide and the two main log files too).

 

WiRNS logs.zip 17.4462890625k . file


----------



## astro237

For some reason I no longer get any PPV listings. I have no errors in any logs and my zap2it account has the proper configuration. The channel numbers are not even listed when I look at the Channel Guide wirns web page. All the other channels are fine.


The Log says it is fetching but finishes in 5 seconds so I don't believe it is downloading anything.
[2005-09-01 11:04:35] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 28 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

.

.

.

[2005-09-01 11:11:55] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2005-09-01 11:11:55] Fetching DishNetwork PPV

[2005-09-01 11:12:00] Finished processing DishNetwork PPV


Any ideas?


Thanks!!


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *astro237*
For some reason I no longer get any PPV listings. I have no errors in any logs and my zap2it account has the proper configuration. The channel numbers are not even listed when I look at the Channel Guide wirns web page. All the other channels are fine.


The Log says it is fetching but finishes in 5 seconds so I don't believe it is downloading anything.
[2005-09-01 11:04:35] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 28 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70

.

.

.

[2005-09-01 11:11:55] Parsing PPV Configurations.

[2005-09-01 11:11:55] Fetching DishNetwork PPV

[2005-09-01 11:12:00] Finished processing DishNetwork PPV


Any ideas?


Thanks!!
When was the last time that you ran the updater? There's been a fix for dish ppv.


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Current list of fixes since 1.3.1.28 avail via the updater:


1. Removed "Distinct" keyword from todo sql statements.

2. Catch DNS exception.

3. Better handling of SQLite exceptions.

4. Lower process priority temporarily for Downloads if OsVer 
5. Clicking on a Theme in ToDo will bring up Search Window with "loose" results.

6. Exact show recording time displayed in ReplayGuide show Pop-up.

7. Synchronize system clock after show download and ToDo processing if OsVer 
8. Current date/time on Index page.

9. Remove IVSProvider first option. Is automatic, but can be changed via the Registry.

10. Default page_size and cache_size for new database is 4096 (better performance).

11. Clear more memory after DD download.

12. Use show record time for duplicate show names when downloaded.

13. DVA xml file compatability fixed.

14. Check for file in use during updater's upgrade.


Ryan


----------



## astro237

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
When was the last time that you ran the updater? There's been a fix for dish ppv.


Ryan


I ran the updater before my original post. I also ran it just before this post and there was nothing to update.


To add a little more to the story I was running 1.3.1.23 before today and for the most part never had a problem. I then noticed last night 1.3.1.23 did not update the PPV but at least all the channels showed up in the guide with the generic show title for all PPV channels. So i figured it was time to upgrade. I removed WiRNS via the add remove / programs and installed 1.3.1.28 from scratch and ran the update after. After that I did the update guide and now the PPV channels are not even listed at all. Again no errors in any logs or anything and the rest of the guide is fine. I have tried going into the PPV configuration and deleting and re-configuring the PPV but that did not work as well.


After all of that a removed WiRNS again via add / remove programs. Then I deleted the WiRNS folder and further removed WiRNS specific entries in the registry and started from scratch. Still exactly the same issue all is fine but PPV and no errors in any log.


Thanks!! I appreciate any and all help!!

CHECKING FOR UPDATES

Last Update Check: 09/01/2005 3:28:20 PM

Checking File Manifest

Checking CHANGELOG.TXT

Checking sqlite3.dll

Checking StartWirnsMinimized.bat

Checking WiRNS.exe

Checking WiRNSMon.exe

Checking Plugins\\ChannelGuideProvider.dll

Checking Plugins\\GuideServer.dll

Checking Plugins\\HeadendProvider.dll

Checking Plugins\\PutSyslogProvider.dll

Checking Plugins\\RemoteControl.dll

Checking Plugins\\ServerManagement.dll

Checking Plugins\\XactProvider.dll

Checking Plugins\\ZipcodeProvider.dll

Checking Plugins\\ChannelRemap.dll

Checking Plugins\\GetNextCall.dll

Checking Plugins\\GetShellCommands.dll

Checking Plugins\\IVSProvider.dll

Checking Plugins\\NoReplayZones.dll

Checking Plugins\\NoPhoneNumbers.dll

Checking Plugins\\NoSoftwareUpdate.dll

UPDATE CHECK COMPLETE


Active WiRNS Plugins:

ChannelGuideProvider.dll (1.2.2067.25413)

ChannelRemap.dll (1.1.2062.15113)

GetNextCall.dll (1.0.2026.12639)

GetShellCommands.dll (1.1.2026.12578)

GuideServer.dll (1.3.2070.25659)

HeadendProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13638)

IVSProvider.dll (1.1.2027.11868)

NoPhoneNumbers.dll (1.0.2026.12580)

NoReplayZones.dll (1.0.2026.12580)

NoSoftwareUpdate.dll (1.0.2026.12581)

PutSyslogProvider.dll (1.1.2026.12582)

RemoteControl.dll (1.1.2017.7840)

ServerManagement.dll (1.1.2068.12448)

XactProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13593)

ZipcodeProvider.dll (1.1.2026.13623)


----------



## l8er

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Current list of fixes since 1.3.1.28 avail via the updater
I ran the updater and it downloaded a new wirns.exe and wirnsmon.exe. Now the remote control (of WiRNS) is broken. In the upper left hand corner it lists my ReplayTVs, but the rest of the screen is completely blank.


Edit: I went back to the 1.3.1.28.zip files and remote control works again.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *l8er*
I ran the updater and it downloaded a new wirns.exe and wirnsmon.exe. Now the remote control (of WiRNS) is broken. In the upper left hand corner it lists my ReplayTVs, but the rest of the screen is completely blank.


Edit: I went back to the 1.3.1.28.zip files and remote control works again.
I just checked on my 2 machines running WiRNS with the updater updates & RC works. One is on xp & the other is 2k.


Ryan


----------



## l8er

I was going to try the update files again, but after deleting the updater logs for yesterday and today, the updater doesn't find anything new to download.


And the remote control error did put something in the debug log:
Quote:

[2005-09-02 07:29:34] remote: System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Index was out of range. Must be non-negative and less than the size of the collection.

Parameter name: index

at System.Collections.SortedList.GetByIndex(Int32 index)

at WiRNS.RemoteControl.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data) in d:\\CVS\\WiRNS\\RemoteControl\\RemoteControlPlugin.cs:line 139


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan -


I'm at a complete loss...

1 - stop DVA

2 - Delete DVA_TV.XML

3 - update WIRNS guide manually

4 - Start DVA

5 - Change Zip Code

6 - Choose Wirns- Atlanta

7 - Save


I get this:
Quote:

09/02 11:35:08 Notice: Scheduler Now Running

09/02 12:46:54 Beginning download and update of TV Listings

09/02 12:47:08 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

09/02 12:47:16 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

09/02 12:47:23 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

09/02 12:47:31 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

09/02 12:47:38 ERROR: TVGUIDE:: Lost synchronization with remote TV Channel stream, remote Chan=36055 but chan list[136] has 19715 [502 (PPV502) PPV502] -- TV Channel listings may be out of date

09/02 12:47:43 ERROR: REPLAYTV:: Unable to update channel/show information from server -- update abandoned


----------



## astro237

Some more info on my issue. When I remove Dish from the PPV configuration and do a guide update all the PPV channels appear in the guide (of course without show discriptions just a generic listing). When I add Dish back to the PPV configuration all PPV channels disappear from the guide.


----------



## l8er

Ryan - I went back to 1.3.1.28 because of the remote control problem and now the updater doesn't find anything to download. Is there something besides the updater log and the backup directory that needs to be changed to get it to download wirns.exe and wirnsmon.exe again? Thanks.


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *l8er*
Ryan - I went back to 1.3.1.28 because of the remote control problem and now the updater doesn't find anything to download. Is there something besides the updater log and the backup directory that needs to be changed to get it to download wirns.exe and wirnsmon.exe again? Thanks.
Take a look in your Registry...


----------



## l8er

Thanks for the tip. Got the newer wirns.exe and wirnsmon.exe and this time the WiRNS remote control continues to work. Not sure what was going on the first time around.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *astro237*
Some more info on my issue. When I remove Dish from the PPV configuration and do a guide update all the PPV channels appear in the guide (of course without show discriptions just a generic listing). When I add Dish back to the PPV configuration all PPV channels disappear from the guide.
I committed a new dish ppv fix this morning.. Most likely will fix your and Big John's issues.


Ryan


----------



## Sledge

I have been using Wirns and love it but th elast two weeks have been freaky. I can get 1.26 to start with WirnsMon but when I try and get the Channel guide it tells me that it cannot be serve and to try again. When I try and update the guide it says that it is updating for hours+ (in fact it supposedly never stops).


-and-


If I update to 1.28 and try and start with WirnMon the tray icon goes and stays yellow and I am unable to do anything.


-and-


If I try and use the Update feature it sees things to update, downloads them, attempts to install them but then get an error because it is currently running and cannot overwrite an existing file.



Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sledge*
I have been using Wirns and love it but th elast two weeks have been freaky. I can get 1.26 to start with WirnsMon but when I try and get the Channel guide it tells me that it cannot be serve and to try again. When I try and update the guide it says that it is updating for hours+ (in fact it supposedly never stops).


-and-


If I update to 1.28 and try and start with WirnMon the tray icon goes and stays yellow and I am unable to do anything.


-and-


If I try and use the Update feature it sees things to update, downloads them, attempts to install them but then get an error because it is currently running and cannot overwrite an existing file.



Does anyone have any ideas?
is there anything in wirns.debug.log?


Ryan


----------



## astro237

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
I committed a new dish ppv fix this morning.. Most likely will fix your and Big John's issues.


Ryan
Thanks for trying!!! Unfortunately it still does not work for me same issue. I wish I could give you more clues. If I was to guess I don't even think it is going out to fetch the PPV guide as it only takes 5 to 6 seconds to fetch.

[2005-09-05 18:56:09] Fetching DishNetwork PPV

[2005-09-05 18:56:15] Finished processing DishNetwork PPV


I will do an ethereal capture to be sure. Where does it pull the PPV guide from? I assume it is not from zap2it.


Thanks again!!


----------



## rbolen70

I verified again this morning. It took 43 seconds to download and process 8 PPV Channels with 7 days of shows.


Ryan


----------



## markus98

WiRNS Feature Request:

It would be useful to 4DTV owners if WiRNS allowed remapping the NAME of the channel lineup as served to the ReplayTV.


For specific example, as of some recent ReplayTV software release, the Replay will only allow serial control for lineups that start with the seven characters "DirecTV" (in mixed case as shown only). This means if you're using my 4DTV-WiRNS-metaconnect lineup, it won't allow selecting serial.


Changing the lineup name in lineups/lineupmaps fixes the problem just fine... but of course on the next reconnect to zap2it, WiRNS realizes the channels are gone and finds new ones under MetaConnect of Palo Alto.


If there was a way to tell the ReplayTV (in the lineups table, add an alias field varchar 20... and if set, report that to the Replay instead of the name field?) a different name for a lineup that would solve the problem handily.


If someone can code this... let me know. It's bounty material as far as I'm concerned -- I hate doing sql fixes once a day 


Ehud
[email protected]


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *markus98*
WiRNS Feature Request:

It would be useful to 4DTV owners if WiRNS allowed remapping the NAME of the channel lineup as served to the ReplayTV.


For specific example, as of some recent ReplayTV software release, the Replay will only allow serial control for lineups that start with the seven characters "DirecTV" (in mixed case as shown only). This means if you're using my 4DTV-WiRNS-metaconnect lineup, it won't allow selecting serial.


Changing the lineup name in lineups/lineupmaps fixes the problem just fine... but of course on the next reconnect to zap2it, WiRNS realizes the channels are gone and finds new ones under MetaConnect of Palo Alto.


If there was a way to tell the ReplayTV (in the lineups table, add an alias field varchar 20... and if set, report that to the Replay instead of the name field?) a different name for a lineup that would solve the problem handily.


If someone can code this... let me know. It's bounty material as far as I'm concerned -- I hate doing sql fixes once a day 


Ehud
[email protected]
This has already been setup for 4DTV users for some time now.


What you need to do is select serial control on the DataDirect config page. Then, rename remapchan.csv.sample to remapchan.csv and edit the file to your liking. After that you can use the "Edit Remap File" under Adminstration.


Actually, if you install 1.3.1.28 & run the updater, a default remapchan.csv will be created specific to the channels that you have selected on Zap2it. 


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.29 Posted


Happy Day-after-Labor-day!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.1.29 9/6/2005

WiRNS

1. Catch DNS exception.

2. Better handling of SQLite exceptions.

3. Lower process priority temporarily for Downloads if OsVer 
4. Clicking on a Theme in ToDo will bring up Search Window with "loose" results.

5. Exact show recording time displayed in ReplayGuide show Pop-up.

6. Synchronize system clock after show download and ToDo processing if OsVer 
7. Current date/time on Index page.

8. Remove IVSProvider first option. Is automatic, but can be changed via the Registry.

9. Default page_size and cache_size for new database is 4096 (better performance).

10. Clear more memory after DD download.

11. Append sequencial #'s for duplicate show names when downloaded (i.e. show_1.mpg, show_2.mpg).

12. DVA xml file compatability fixed.

13. Check for file in use during updater's upgrade.

14. Limit guide recovery timer to 2 times.

15. Throttle download rate (configurable on WiRNS Configuration page).

16. Create default remapchan.csv file if none exists.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## markus98

Thank you! I don't want to crap on this thread, so let me make it short. I've been using 1.1.2b since today. Now I'm at 1.3.1.29. I love the autoconfiguration stuff, but the updater did nothing for me. I searched for 4dtv and c-band and got nothing other than this thread. I suspect I need three things: the name of the lineup (not metaconnect I guess) to use on zap2it. 2) a remapchan.csv that covers those channels. 3)a meta.csv for the tune-it-all to reverse the mapping. Am I right? Where can I get this info? Are there better search strings? I wrote the original thread on making this work (3 years ago) and I am hopelessly out of date.


Thanks, Rbolen 


Ehud


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *markus98*
Thank you! I don't want to crap on this thread, so let me make it short. I've been using 1.1.2b since today. Now I'm at 1.3.1.29. I love the autoconfiguration stuff, but the updater did nothing for me...
Continue your reading here: > > > Planet Replay WiRNS Forum


----------



## astro237

OK I did a ethereal capture and this is what I find on the PPV attempts.


HTTP to:
dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite 


Response is object moved to:

w ww.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/programming_guides/index.shtm 


HTTP to:

w ww.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/programming_guides/index.shtml 


Response is:

Opens page at dishnetwork where you can select a programming guide.


HTTP to:
dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/highlights.asp 


Response is object moved to:
dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/listings/listings_redirect.asp 


HTTP to:
dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/listings/listings_redirect.asp 


Response is object moved to:
dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/listings/gridall.asp 


HTTP to:
dishnetwork.tvlistings.zap2it.com/dishsite/listings/gridall.asp 


Response is:

Opens page with dishnetwork program grid for 2:00 am to 5:am Tuesday September 6th. (update was run at about 6:00 pm Tuesday September 6th.)


The grid shows channels 100 - 265 then 404 and 405 then PPVs 500 - 539 then 694 and a few channels in the 9000 range. (Americas top 60)


After this WiRNs does not make any more HTTP requests and goes on to process the Dish PPV. I assume from here it does not see the data it expects so the PPV channels are removed from the guide?


Thanks Again!!!!


----------



## sudhs

Ok Guys.. A few weeks back I posted this same problem of the PPV desc. not being populated but I did not get a heavy response. All I was told by a few kind folks here was that the PPV data desc are not fecthed from the zap2it site. Anyways, you'll notice that these descriptions have been lost since the PPVs on Dish Network moved to Nagravision 2 encoding.


Ryan---> I'm sure you must be knowing about it but let me remind you that the PPV listings appear without desc. since they have moved to Nagravision 2 encoding which is pretty recent like approx 2-3 weeks back.


Hope this throws some light on this issue.


A'right-2..I spoke too soon. Well, I just downloaded the .29 version of Sep 6th from Ryan's site, and all the PPVs are back as normal. Woo Hoo..


Kudos..


----------



## Sledge

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
is there anything in wirns.debug.log?


Ryan
This is what it is showing multiple times in the debug file:


[2005-09-07 12:01:30] DoServeGuide: System.InvalidOperationException: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteTransaction.CommitOrRollback(Boolean commit)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteTransaction.Commit()

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.LoadGuideData(Int32 year, Int32 month, Int32 day, Int32 hour, String replay)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sledge*
This is what it is showing multiple times in the debug file:


[2005-09-07 12:01:30] DoServeGuide: System.InvalidOperationException: Operation is not valid due to the current state of the object.

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteTransaction.CommitOrRollback(Boolean commit)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteTransaction.Commit()

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.LoadGuideData(Int32 year, Int32 month, Int32 day, Int32 hour, String replay)

at WiRNS.GuideServerPlugin.DoServeGuide(String requestValues)
Run the updater & get up to 1.3.1.29 and then let me know how it goes.


Ryan


----------



## Sledge

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Run the updater & get up to 1.3.1.29 and then let me know how it goes.


Ryan
I uninstalled the previous 1.26 version, installed 1.29 with the updated WirnsMon and also then ran Check for Updates. Now when I run WirnsMon it starts and I am getting the same problem as before when I tried 1.28 which equals a yellow start and then nothing else.

Start, Stop, etc is grayed out except the edit Shells section, Security and the Check for Updates section. Any ideas because this is just an awesome problem and I'm just a little bummed that I can't figure out how to get to green and then a channel guide.


Sledge


P.S. No further entries in the debug file either


----------



## rbolen70

Start it from the command prompt


c:\\wirns\\wirns.exe -server


See what happens then.


Ryan


----------



## Sledge

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Start it from the command prompt


c:\\wirns\\wirns.exe -server


See what happens then.


Ryan
I get a wirns.exe - Common Language Runtime Debuggins Services Error that reads:

Application has generated an exception that could not be handled.

Process id=0xa1c(2588),Thread id=0xc40(3136)


When I click cancel to debug I get the following:

wirns.exe - No debugger found

Registerd JIT debugger is not available. An attempt to launch a JIT debugger with the folllowing comman resulted in an error code of 0x2(2). Please check computer settings.

cordbg.exe !a 0xa1c



Any ideas?


----------



## jarod3371

I uninstalled old version, deleted key from registry and rebooted. installed new version, reset up and i am getting a database is locked error while updating guide. any ideas?


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sledge*
I get a wirns.exe - Common Language Runtime Debuggins Services Error that reads:

Application has generated an exception that could not be handled.

Process id=0xa1c(2588),Thread id=0xc40(3136)
What's in your *WiRNS.log* and *WiRNS.debug.log* files?
Code:


Code:


Please post INSIDE a CODE box - Thanks!


----------



## jarod3371

here is my debug log, any ideas?


WiRNS Debug Log

[2005-09-07 18:05:07] EX: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite_vm.step()

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.ExecuteNonQuery()

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdatePPVConfiguration(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)

[2005-09-07 18:05:20] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)

[2005-09-07 18:05:20] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdatePPVConfiguration(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)

[2005-09-07 18:05:21] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)

[2005-09-07 18:05:47] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)

[2005-09-07 18:05:47] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdatePPVConfiguration(String requestValues)

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)

[2005-09-07 18:06:00] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)

[2005-09-07 18:32:54] EX: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite_vm.step()

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.ExecuteNonQuery()

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdateReplaysConfiguration(Strin g requestValues)

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)

[2005-09-07 18:32:58] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)

[2005-09-07 18:32:58] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdateReplaysConfiguration(Strin g requestValues)

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)

[2005-09-07 18:33:08] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)

[2005-09-07 18:33:08] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdateReplaysConfiguration(Strin g requestValues)

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)

[2005-09-07 18:33:08] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()

at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)

at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)

[2005-09-07 18:33:08] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdateReplaysConfiguration(Strin g requestValues)

at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)

[2005-09-07 20:36:10] DoGuideUpdate: System.Net.WebException: The request failed with HTTP status 401: Unauthorized.

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadRes ponse(SoapClientMessage message, WebResponse response, Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCall)

at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke( String methodName, Object[] parameters)

at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)

at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jarod3371*
here is my debug log, any ideas?
Sure! Your database is locked.

*Ideas:*

Shut down WiRNS; Re-boot your PC; Start WiRNS; Try to update your Guide
Shutdown WiRNS; Delete WiRNS.DB; Start WiRNS; Try to update your Guide



P.S. Next time, please use a CODE box:
Quote:

Originally Posted by *jarod3371*
Code:


Code:


WiRNS Debug Log
[2005-09-07 18:05:07] EX: database is locked
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite_vm.step()
at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.ExecuteNonQuery()
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdatePPVConfiguration(String requestValues)
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)
[2005-09-07 18:05:20] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)
at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()
at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)
[2005-09-07 18:05:20] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdatePPVConfiguration(String requestValues)
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)
[2005-09-07 18:05:21] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)
at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()
at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)
[2005-09-07 18:05:47] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)
at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()
at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)
[2005-09-07 18:05:47] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdatePPVConfiguration(String requestValues)
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)
[2005-09-07 18:06:00] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)
at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()
at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)
[2005-09-07 18:32:54] EX: database is locked
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite_vm.step()
at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteCommand.ExecuteNonQuery()
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdateReplaysConfiguration(String requestValues)
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)
[2005-09-07 18:32:58] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)
at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()
at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)
[2005-09-07 18:32:58] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdateReplaysConfiguration(String requestValues)
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)
[2005-09-07 18:33:08] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)
at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()
at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)
[2005-09-07 18:33:08] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdateReplaysConfiguration(String requestValues)
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)
[2005-09-07 18:33:08] WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(): Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteException: database is locked
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.Throw()
at Finisar.SQLite.sqlite3.exec(String sql)
at Finisar.SQLite.SQLiteConnection.Open()
at WiRNS.WiRNSService.OpenDatabase(Boolean createDatabase, String dbName)
[2005-09-07 18:33:08] EX: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.UpdateReplaysConfiguration(String requestValues)
at WiRNS.ServerManagmentPlugin.HandleMessage(String message, Byte[] data, Socket handler)
[2005-09-07 20:36:10] DoGuideUpdate: System.Net.WebException: The request failed with HTTP status 401: Unauthorized.
at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadResponse(SoapClientMessage message, WebResponse response, Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCall)
at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke(String methodName, Object[] parameters)
at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)
at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()


----------



## darekd

I posted this problem before but none one reply. This problem that I'm having is probably unique to my setup.


My RTV is connected to GlobeCast satellite receiver that allows me to get some European channels. I'm able to download guide in XMLTV format using TVxb and load it to RTV. I download 7 days at the time and manually initiate Wirns update. This works very well and I don't mind to do some manual work. The problem is that when I load guide for the next 7 days I have some blanks in the guide. If I erase guide completely and initiate net connect again the guide loads correctly. This indicates that XMLTV guide is loaded correctly to Wirns database but gets corrupted when loaded to RTV. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jarod3371

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ClearToLand*
Sure! Your database is locked.

*Ideas:*

Shut down WiRNS; Re-boot your PC; Start WiRNS; Try to update your Guide
Shutdown WiRNS; Delete WiRNS.DB; Start WiRNS; Try to update your Guide



P.S. Next time, please use a CODE box:
sorry, not sure how to do the code box thing, it seems the guide is updating but the channel guide will not show up in wirns. if i do a search on a show it brings up the current info though, any ideas?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *darekd*
I posted this problem before but none one reply. This problem that I'm having is probably unique to my setup.


My RTV is connected to GlobeCast satellite receiver that allows me to get some European channels. I'm able to download guide in XMLTV format using TVxb and load it to RTV. I download 7 days at the time and manually initiate Wirns update. This works very well and I don't mind to do some manual work. The problem is that when I load guide for the next 7 days I have some blanks in the guide. If I erase guide completely and initiate net connect again the guide loads correctly. This indicates that XMLTV guide is loaded correctly to Wirns database but gets corrupted when loaded to RTV. Any help would be very much appreciated.
Why not use xmltv within WiRNS? 


Ryan


----------



## darekd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Why not use xmltv within WiRNS? 


Ryan
Because XMLTV doesn't support channels that I need. I have XMLTV installed on my computer and WIRNS is set to point to XMLTV directory. I still don't know if this would make any difference since programming is correctly loaded into the WIRNS database.


----------



## Sledge

Rbolen-


Any thoughts on the JIT error or lack of Channel guide, etc?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sledge*
Rbolen-


Any thoughts on the JIT error or lack of Channel guide, etc?
What happens after the jit error? Does it start? Have you tried just deleting the registry key for wirns & deleting the database?


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *darekd*
I posted this problem before but none one reply. This problem that I'm having is probably unique to my setup.


My RTV is connected to GlobeCast satellite receiver that allows me to get some European channels. I'm able to download guide in XMLTV format using TVxb and load it to RTV. I download 7 days at the time and manually initiate Wirns update. This works very well and I don't mind to do some manual work. The problem is that when I load guide for the next 7 days I have some blanks in the guide. If I erase guide completely and initiate net connect again the guide loads correctly. This indicates that XMLTV guide is loaded correctly to Wirns database but gets corrupted when loaded to RTV. Any help would be very much appreciated.
Darek,


I didn't see which WiRNS Version that you're running. This may be an issue with Replay (or may not). The Replay grabs data for the following days: 1,2,4,8,12. so, there might be an issue there. I have been running the last few WiRNS versions and have not had any holes in my 2 replay's guide data for at least a month now.


Ryan


----------



## ClearToLand

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sledge*
Rbolen-


Any thoughts on the JIT error or lack of Channel guide, etc?
Quote:

Originally Posted by *ClearToLand*
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sledge*
I get a wirns.exe - Common Language Runtime Debuggins Services Error that reads:

Application has generated an exception that could not be handled.

Process id=0xa1c(2588),Thread id=0xc40(3136)
What's in your *WiRNS.log* and *WiRNS.debug.log* files?
Code:


Code:


Please post INSIDE a CODE box - Thanks!


I saw this type of error a few days ago when I was experimenting with B25 on a P233 with Win98, which I why I asked you to post your logs so that I could compare further. But, you didn't...


It's very difficult to "remotely troubleshoot" without complete information. Why don't you head over to the WiRNS Forum on PlanetReplay, read the Troubleshooting STICKY, and post a new thread there...


----------



## choli0090

Hello All,


I just started using Wirns. I did a full install & all was working fine until I used the replay zones & nothing came up. So I disabled the Replay zones plug in & rebooted my pc & get a net connect & Still can't get the replay zones. I would assume that I am missing somthing or didn't do a step.



Also reading some of the messages in this thread, it said that Wirns allows you to send shows that you also had recieved (I believe that's what I read). I tried looking for the feature on Wirns, but couldn't find anything. Is this on Wirns or am I wrong?


Thanks!!!


----------



## astro237

My problem with PPV is solved. The fix was not to install the windowsXP registration keys for PPV (DishPPV_1_5_2005_Win2kXp.reg). That's probably in a FAQ somewhere but incase it is not I'm making this post.


So if you look at my registry \\HKLM\\Software\\WiRNS\\PPV contains no entries except for default which is not set.


Thanks!


----------



## choli0090

Hello All,


I just installed the 1.0 build 300 version of the poopli updater. I copied the poopli dll.dll file to my wirns directory. When Wirns starts up I get the following message:


"incorrect poopli dll.dll version 0.9.227.2 or higher required"


I am currently running the most current version of Wirns.


Am I running the wrong dll & should use the earlier one?


Any help would be appreciated?


Thanks


----------



## darekd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
The Replay grabs data for the following days: 1,2,4,8,12. so, there might be an issue there.


Ryan
This is my problem.


Since I updated my RTV once every seven days, only day 1, 2 and 4 were loaded. I will change my configuration to update every couple days. This should fix the problem.


Thanks rbolen70.


BTW, I'm running the newest release of Wirns.


----------



## Bigjohns

Ryan -


Still haveing problems with the poopli part.


when I click on a show in the replay guide, the icon shows "sad face" even when the poopli updater itself is working like a charm.


Could this be because I'm running wirns and dva on the same machine? My router is running DD-WRT v.22r2 software and has UPNP enabled.


feel free to email me - this user at gmail


EDIT:

also - can we get a way to flag reruns based on first air date? USA netowrk never flags their shows, so I get reruns of MONK and DeadZone (and 4400) overwriting shows that I've yet to view...


----------



## strong887

Just replaced DVArchive with WiRNS. Awesome app! The only thing i am missing from DVArchive is the ability to create a theme that transfers all shows that match a certain criteria... Is this planned for a future release ? Am i missing something? I am only able to download by going into the ReplayGuide and selecting the individual shows to download. Is there a bulk method of accomplishing this?


Thanks!


----------



## gduprey

Why not use DVA and WiRNS -- they should get along fine on a system and each has it's strengths.


----------



## wrlwnd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gduprey*
Why not use DVA and WiRNS -- they should get along fine on a system and each has it's strengths.
a big amen on that I have both running and they work well together once you get the ip's set. It is great to have confirmation between them on the to do list and as Gerry said they have their strengths and weaknesses, but together they are so complete that you can't ask for much more(although we do  ). And each of the devolepors are responsive to the base which makes it great.


----------



## Bigjohns

Ok..

Time once again to ask for a bit more control of our guides...


I want to be able to tell WIRNS that if a show has a 9:59 start time, make it 10:00...


I hate NBC and their conflicting schedules!


Also - what is best image to use to make a 55xx use CA? 190?


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
Ok..

Time once again to ask for a bit more control of our guides...


I want to be able to tell WIRNS that if a show has a 9:59 start time, make it 10:00...


I hate NBC and their conflicting schedules!


Also - what is best image to use to make a 55xx use CA? 190?
On the schedule recording pop-up window, check out the "Delay recording" option. Just enter 1. I don't remember if you need to use the end early feature too, so play with it a little.





Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

Ok, I;ll try that - but can you make it force it in the guide? SO that when my daugher or son(s) record a show that it does not generate a conflict? I guess my point is that I don't use WIRNS exclusively to schedule shows. The grid on DVArchive is actually easier for me to view/use... and others in the house use the replay guide on the TV...


John


----------



## Brin

Hi, I have not been keeping up, since WiRNS 1.3.1.18 was running fine (Thank You)

Now about 12 days ago I started getting a "SOAP-ENV" error when trying to update the guide.

Tried 1.3.1.29 same error. Tried deleting WiRNS db. ZoneAlarm Off. No luck.

I have not tried the full purge/reinstall yet.

Looking for next direction to go ... guide running out  ... any help is appreciated.

Code:


Code:


[2005-09-22 21:07:56] Guide update manually initiated.
[2005-09-22 21:07:56] Attempting to commence update at 9:07 PM
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 29 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] C:\\WiRNS\\wirns.log has been backed up to C:\\WiRNS\\wirns.lo
g.20050922210757.txt
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Purging old guide information
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Update Time: 2005-09-22 21:07:57
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Updating guide information in the database.
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Updating guide for Zap2it account: whyfor
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Processing guide information for: Thu Sep 22
[2005-09-22 21:07:59] An error occured while updating the guide.
[2005-09-22 21:07:59] DoGuideUpdate: System.Xml.XmlException: 'SOAP-ENV' is an 
undeclared namespace. Line 1, position 2.
   at System.Xml.XmlNSElementTokenInfo.FixNames()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseElement()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlReader.MoveToContent()
   at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadResponse
(SoapClientMessage message, WebResponse response, Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCall)
   at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke
(String methodName, Object[] parameters)
   at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)
   at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()
[2005-09-22 21:07:59] WiRNS will attempt another guide update in 2 hours.


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brin*
Hi, I have not been keeping up, since WiRNS 1.3.1.18 was running fine (Thank You)

Now about 12 days ago I started getting a "SOAP-ENV" error when trying to update the guide.

Tried 1.3.1.29 same error. Tried deleting WiRNS db. ZoneAlarm Off. No luck.

I have not tried the full purge/reinstall yet.

Looking for next direction to go ... guide running out  ... any help is appreciated.

Code:


Code:


[2005-09-22 21:07:56] Guide update manually initiated.
[2005-09-22 21:07:56] Attempting to commence update at 9:07 PM
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] WiRNS v1.3.1 build 29 - (c) 2005 kjac & rbolen70
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] C:\\WiRNS\\wirns.log has been backed up to C:\\WiRNS\\wirns.lo
g.20050922210757.txt
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Purging old guide information
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Update Time: 2005-09-22 21:07:57
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Updating guide information in the database.
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Updating guide for Zap2it account: whyfor
[2005-09-22 21:07:57] Processing guide information for: Thu Sep 22
[2005-09-22 21:07:59] An error occured while updating the guide.
[2005-09-22 21:07:59] DoGuideUpdate: System.Xml.XmlException: 'SOAP-ENV' is an 
undeclared namespace. Line 1, position 2.
   at System.Xml.XmlNSElementTokenInfo.FixNames()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.ParseElement()
   at System.Xml.XmlTextReader.Read()
   at System.Xml.XmlReader.MoveToContent()
   at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.ReadResponse
(SoapClientMessage message, WebResponse response, Stream responseStream, Boolean asyncCall)
   at System.Web.Services.Protocols.SoapHttpClientProtocol.Invoke
(String methodName, Object[] parameters)
   at WiRNS.DataDirect.xtvdWebService.download(String startTime, String endTime)
   at WiRNS.WiRNSService.DoGuideUpdate()
[2005-09-22 21:07:59] WiRNS will attempt another guide update in 2 hours.


Did you run the updater?


Ryan


----------



## Brin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Did you run the updater?


Ryan
I will say no... what updater?


I uninstalled 1.3.1.18 with add/remove programs.

Then ran the windows installer for 1.3.1.29


I not sure I understand ... actually I am sure I don't

Would you elaborate? Thanks.


EDIT:

Oh! Oh! looks like my DataDirect subscription expired Sept12. Renewing it now.

OK It's fixed. Sorry for the trouble. Thanks for getting me oriented again.

I thought Zap2it sent out e-mail reminders. Maybe they got lost in the spam filters.

Now using the low tech Pen on Paper Calendar reminder. Thanks for the great program.


-- Brin


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Brin*
I will say no... what updater?


I uninstalled 1.3.1.18 with add/remove programs.

Then ran the windows installer for 1.3.1.29


I not sure I understand ... actually I am sure I don't

Would you elaborate? Thanks.



Oh! Oh! looks like my DataDirect subscription expired. Renewing it now.


If you run the updater, Zap2it messages will appear on the index page.


Ryan


----------



## Brin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
If you run the updater, Zap2it messages will appear on the index page.


Ryan
Ok, I got it. Now WiRNS index is showing me my Zap2It expiry.

It keeps getting better.

Thanks again.


-- Brin


----------



## chriv

I found that WiRNS stops downloading MPG files after 2GB. I was able to repair this by downloading the MPG manually using ReplayPC for Windows. This is reproducable behavior. All you need is a 2 hour or longer program recorded at Medium or higher quality (such as many sports programs).


This could be a limitation of a number of things, including .NET (I don't know, I stopped coding in .NET shortly after it came out), or another library or API coded by a third party that WiRNS may be dependant on.


I know it's not my File System (NTFS), because I was able to download complete MPGs with ReplayPC and replace the ones that WiRNS had truncated. WiRNS seems to be able to serve files larger than 2GB with it's UPNP feature with no problem though.


Anyway, I just thought you should know. Also, WiRNS does not report that it truncated the file. If you don't check, you won't know that the file is incomplete.


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gduprey*
Why not use DVA and WiRNS -- they should get along fine on a system and each has it's strengths.
*If installed with their defaults they (DVA and WiRNS) don't get along at all*. They both try and use port 80, and WiRNS requires use of port 80 to work as a Guide Server or a UPNP Server. You MUST disable the Server features of DVA if you want to run DVA and WiRNS on the same machine, and you want to use WiRNS as your guide server. Or, you MUST disable both UPNP and guide server capabilities of WiRNS if you want to use DVA as a server on the same machine as WiRNS.


I have DVA running sucessfully (as a service using WinDVA) on the same computer as WiRNS (running as a service with all server features enabled), but I had to shut off the server features of DVA.


I also have a separate PC that runs a fully enabled copy of DVA, including server features.


Bottom line: You CAN run DVA and WiRNS on the same PC, but you have to be REALLY careful which features you enable on each.


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bigjohns*
also - can we get a way to flag reruns based on first air date? USA netowrk never flags their shows, so I get reruns of MONK and DeadZone (and 4400) overwriting shows that I've yet to view...
I think that is an awesome suggestion. WiRNS is already proxying the channel guide data, so why not?


Other networks have the same problem, i.e., Cartoon Network. Not everybody flags their repeats, so if WiRNS could flag it for us based on the Original Air date that it is already serving, then the "Record First Run" option would actually be worth something on those networks.


This has my vote for something to go on the to do list for WiRNS!


Pretty please...


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *chriv*
*If installed with their defaults they (DVA and WiRNS) don't get along at all*. They both try and use port 80, and WiRNS requires use of port 80 to work as a Guide Server or a UPNP Server. You MUST disable the Server features of DVA if you want to run DVA and WiRNS on the same machine, and you want to use WiRNS as your guide server. Or, you MUST disable both UPNP and guide server capabilities of WiRNS if you want to use DVA as a server on the same machine as WiRNS.


I have DVA running sucessfully (as a service using WinDVA) on the same computer as WiRNS (running as a service with all server features enabled), but I had to shut off the server features of DVA.


I also have a separate PC that runs a fully enabled copy of DVA, including server features.


Bottom line: You CAN run DVA and WiRNS on the same PC, but you have to be REALLY careful which features you enable on each.
All can be used, just assign another IP and use a diff IP for WiRNS & DVA.


Ryan


----------



## Bigjohns

So true. Even I figured THAT one out... Just bind another IP to your computer and use it for DVA.


----------



## rbolen70

1.3.1.30 Posted


Happy Weekend!


Go to http://wirns.zapto.org and go to "Just lemme download" near the bottom


OR


If you have 1.3.1.26+ installed, get the latest WiRNSMon with the Updater fixes here: WiRNSMon.exe 

Then, select "Check for Updates".


1.3.1.30 9/23/2005

WiRNS

1. Work on DNS Exception Handling.

2. Work on multiple guide update attempts.

3. Poopli show details.

5. Add TV-Ratings to served shows.

6. TheDreamer - Revise display of messages from Zap2it.

7. Fixed multiple RDDNS Lookup responses on send show page.

8. Check for guide.dat in use before opening.

9. Remove case sensitivity for ToDo.


For more, see changelog.txt...


---------------------------------------

****** To reduce zip & msi size, source code has been removed from install and moved to CVS server.


PM me for access with the following:


email address

full name

reason for access

---------------------------------------


----------



## tama102

I really need some help right now, I feel like I am going crazy. Okay, I have a 5508, I successfully re-imaged the hard drive with the older 5000 version software (530511400) in order to get CA/IVS. Anyway, plugged it back in, set it up to go with WiRNS again (changed IP.) I updated WiRNS with the 2 dll plugins and added a shellcmd file for CA/IVS. Everything looked great, restarted the WiRNS server, it recognized the Replay and everything looked good.


A problem came in, WiRNS was not intercepting the replay server! I kept on trying to get the guide by changing my zip code and having it connect. It never showed up on the log file. I have spent a few hours trying to figure this out, only to go downstairs to find that the replay service just got done updating the software to 530511440! Now I have to go back and re-image it! I just need help getting WiRNS configured correctly before I try and reimage it again.


Thanks in advance


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tama102*
I really need some help right now, I feel like I am going crazy. Okay, I have a 5508, I successfully re-imaged the hard drive with the older 5000 version software (530511400) in order to get CA/IVS. Anyway, plugged it back in, set it up to go with WiRNS again (changed IP.) I updated WiRNS with the 2 dll plugins and added a shellcmd file for CA/IVS. Everything looked great, restarted the WiRNS server, it recognized the Replay and everything looked good.


A problem came in, WiRNS was not intercepting the replay server! I kept on trying to get the guide by changing my zip code and having it connect. It never showed up on the log file. I have spent a few hours trying to figure this out, only to go downstairs to find that the replay service just got done updating the software to 530511440! Now I have to go back and re-image it! I just need help getting WiRNS configured correctly before I try and reimage it again.


Thanks in advance
Are both DNS IP's on your Replay pointing to your WiRNS IP?


Ryan


----------



## E_One

I updated WiRNS with the new version... i saw that the status is Idle and download is complete... but I do see the following message at the main index:


New message from Zap2it Labs:


Your subscription will expire: 2005-10-24T01:24:59Z


Cancel current download: Prison Break - Pilot; Allen


WiRNS Support Forum


I think the download status should update the download message too i.e. when the d/l is done, Cancel current download should not be displayed... off course i can ignore it... not a biggie...


The other thing i notice is the subs to Zap2it Laps, expired... does anyone has the same message? I thought there is no expiration on the Zap2it... is it free to renew?


----------



## rbolen70

Today's build...


**** Update to 1.3.1.30 ONLY


DO NOT UPDATE ANY OTHER BUILDS WITH THIS


Right-click on WiRNSMon in the system tray and click "Check for Updates" or "WiRNS Update" under the Adminstration link on the web page.


WiRNSMon will automatically download any new files and restart WiRNS.


If you are running 1.3.1.30, you can simply stop WiRNS, unzip to your WiRNS folder and start WiRNS.

If you are not running 1.3.1.30 yet, you must upgrade prior to using this build.


Changes since 1.3.1.30:


1.3.1.xx 9/xx/2005

WiRNS

1. Configurable channel offsets via DataDirect Configuration page.

2. Work on memory release issues.


----------



## chriv

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E_One*
I think the download status should update the download message too i.e. when the d/l is done, Cancel current download should not be displayed... off course i can ignore it... not a biggie...
It does. If you are showing *IDLE* and still showing a *Cancel* option on the status screen, then your download *DID NOT COMPLETE*. Cancel it and try it again.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *E_One*
The other thing i notice is the subs to Zap2it Laps, expired... does anyone has the same message? I thought there is no expiration on the Zap2it... is it free to renew?
You should get an email from zap2it labs 6 days before you subscription expires. It will instruct you to login to their site, hit a button, fill out a brief survey, and they will give you another 3 months. Unfortunately, you have to do this every quarter. Still, the price is right.


----------



## rbolen70

If interested in using DNNA's ReplayZones with a custom channel lineup from Zap2it, run the updater from WiRNS 1.3.1.30.

On the DataDirect Configuration page, check the box next to "Proxy Zap2it Lineup to DNNA"


*** Enabling this proxy disables serving local guide data.


*** Make sure that DNNA has all of the channels that you have selected via Zap2it before enabling this feature! Otherwise, you'll be missing data for those channels.


This new feature will take and only grab the guide data from DNNA for the channels that you have selected in your Zap2it lineup along with DNNA's ReplayZone information for each show.


Enjoy ;-)


Ryan


----------



## rbolen70

Updated for Dish users.


Updated and available via the updater.


5. Added UNSUPPORTED feature of proxying Zap2it channels to DNNA. This is if you want ReplayZones accuracy.

** WiRNS will serve ppv guide data from local db, even when proxying to DNNA.

** This will NOT work with DVA 3.1, but WILL with DVA 3.0.


Make sure that serve guide data to Replays is checked on the DD config page along with the proxy of guide data.


Restart WiRNS & have fun!


----------



## Bigjohns

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rbolen70*
Updated for Dish users.


Updated and available via the updater.


5. Added UNSUPPORTED feature of proxying Zap2it channels to DNNA. This is if you want ReplayZones accuracy.

** WiRNS will serve ppv guide data from local db, even when proxying to DNNA.

** This will NOT work with DVA 3.1, but WILL with DVA 3.0.


Make sure that serve guide data to Replays is checked on the DD config page along with the proxy of guide data.


Restart WiRNS & have fun!
Please PLEASE enable us to flag channels to mark repeats by first shown date. My upstairs replay is about to record all the stargate/atlantis/bg again...I don't want to manually turn off those records, but unless you enable this function for us that will be the only way that I can use that replay for something else on friday nights for the next 3+ months...


John


----------



## rbolen70

Go here for info on the newest release WiRNS 1.3.2 


Ryan


----------



## sudhs

Yo Ryan.. Great job done.. I always used to be worried about my PORT 80 access. Finally. Good job man. Keep it up.. Way to go WIRNS ..way to go..


----------



## joecool335

well looks like it been a while just wondering if anyone noticed that under configuration the edit remap channels dosen't work. Or least not for me. Ive been searching just can't seem to find anything.


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *joecool335*
well looks like it been a while just wondering if anyone noticed that under configuration the edit remap channels dosen't work. Or least not for me. Ive been searching just can't seem to find anything.


Thanks,

Joe
Check my sig for the latest version. Also, do you "update guide" after changes?


Ryan


----------



## joecool335

I am using the latest version and when once you change the channels and you click update on the edit remap file. It goes to "This page cannot be displayed" Nothing happens and nothing changes on the form. When you go back to it. I even went in to the remap file in the WiRNS folder and its blank...and no I did not update guide since the channels are not remapped yet. Please help.. and thanks for getting back to me so quickly.


Thanks,

Joe


----------



## rbolen70

Quote:

Originally Posted by *joecool335*
I am using the latest version and when once you change the channels and you click update on the edit remap file. It goes to "This page cannot be displayed" Nothing happens and nothing changes on the form. When you go back to it. I even went in to the remap file in the WiRNS folder and its blank...and no I did not update guide since the channels are not remapped yet. Please help.. and thanks for getting back to me so quickly.


Thanks,

Joe
Joe,


First, make sure to run the updater as there was a problem with the log files. Try deleting the remap file and then edit channels. Then see what happens.


Ryan


----------



## joecool335

hi,


Thanks I got it to work. Also, I was wondering is there any way for the remapping to work like this. If I were to enter 5 on the replay the replay then does 8001 on to my receiver. Because I have channels that are in the 8000 if change them to five then the replay wants to enter 5 but there is no channel their or the wrong channel. I know this does work with the regular replay guide because I noticed one channel was 800 and I selected it and it entered the correct channel on to my receiver which was like 8501. But their is no way to edit the channel list from replay. Hope I explained my well enough. Let me know what you think.


Thanks,

Joe


----------

